# GG's IM Competition Journal



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

The IM Competition

 I'm just gonna start posting my workouts and food here, and I guess "She's a Real Goal-Getter..." is officially just my whoring thread (Hi Rock!). Hahahaha!

*Start Date:*  Monday November 1st
*End Date: *First Week of March (specific date?)

*Starting Stats:*

   Weight: 100lbs
   Height: 4'11"
  BF: 11%

*Goals:*

  Maintain low body fat, though not lower than 10% by March.
  Increase muscle size, definition and create separation. 
  Firm up my ass some more.
  Stabilize my calories, and stop freaking out about eating higher cals.

*Plan:* 

 - 1200-1300 cals a day, 50/30/20, or 40/40/20, depending on what I see going on with my body the first few weeks (i'm increasing my carbs slowly).

   - Cardio 25 minutes 5 days a week, 45-mins on Saturdays

 - Weight training 4 days week (M/Th: Legs and Shoulders, Tu/Fri: Chest/Back/Arms), Med weight, high reps, short rest periods, with a goal of keeping high-intensity, and attempting to go to failure whenever possible.

  - Abs every day, lighter abwork on weight days,  heavier ab work on cardio-only days.

  - 1 cheat meal a week, like Velvet.

  - Before pics  (12-week front and back shots in my gallery)

 - I am not going to weigh or measure myself. Just goign to go by what I (and you all) see. I don't have numbers in mind for my goals, just aesthetic goals at this point.

  - Water intake - 5-6L a day


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*Workout - November 1 - IM Competition Day 1*

*Legs*

_Smith Machine Squats_

    1 x 45lb (25lb bar + 2 10lb plates) x 10 (warm up)
    2 x 65lb x 15
    2 x 95lb x 15 <--- struggled on the last set but pushed through

_Leg Press_

    4 x 180lb x 15

_SLDL_

    2 x 50lb x 20
    2 x 60lb x 15 < ---- if i can do 20 reps it's time to go heavier

_Leg Extension_

    2 x 65lb x 15

_Seated Leg Curls_

    2 x 75lb x 15

*Shoulders*

_DB Shoulder Press_

    4 x 15lbDB's x 15/12/12/10

_Lat. Side Raises_

    4 x 8lb x 15/12/12/10

_Front Raises_

    4 x 8lb 15/12/10/10

*Cardio*

    Stairmaster, Level 20, Fatburner Plus Intervals, 25 minutes <---- KICKED ASS, high-energy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*Food - November 1 - IM Competition Day 1*

Meal #1 Preworkout 4:30 AM

     1 cup of eggbeaters
     1/2 cup of oats
     1 fish oil

    Meal #2 Post-workout 7:30 AM

     3 oz. Tilapia
     1 cup broccoli
     1 apple

Meal #3 10:30 AM

     3 oz. Tilapia
     1 cup broccoli
     1/4 cup pearled barley

     Meal #4 1:30 PM

     1 scoop protein powder
     1/3 cup oats

    Meal #5 4:30 PM

     3 oz. Tilapia
     1 cup broccoli
     1/4 cup pearled barley

    Meal #6 8:00 PM

     3 oz. salmon with olive oil, garlic and lemon juice
     1 cup sweet red and yellow peppers
     2 slices of eggplant

    Meal #7 10:30 PM

   1 oz. chicken
     2 fish oil caps

     Total Calories: 1195
     Fat 21g (17%)
     Carb 120 (33%)
     Prot 138 (50%)


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

What is SLDL?  BTW


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*Workout - November 2 - IM Competition Day 2*

*Chest/Back*

_Superset_ 1

   Bench Press 4 x 65lb x 15/12/12/10
  Bent Over Rows 4 x 40lb x 20 <--- 50lb ez bar was missing, made up for in reps (should I even do that? does it make a difference

_Superset 2_

   Nat. Incline 3 x 45lb x 15
   Wide Grip Pulldow 2 x 60lb x 15/1 x 65lb x 13 <--- failure

_Superset_ 3

   Nat. Chest Flies 3 x 45lb x 15
   Cable Seated Row 3 x 60lb x 15/15/13

*Bicep/Tricep
*
   Hammer Curls 3 x 15lb x 15/12/12
   Cable Pushdowns 3 x 60lb x 15/15/13 
   Reverse Grip Cable Pushdowns 3 x 30lb x 15
   Regular Dumbell Curls 3 x 15lb x 15/13/12
*
  Cardio*

_Stairmaster,_ Fat Burner Plus (Intervals), Level 20, 25 minutes. <--- more energy than yesterday, I guess because my legs weren't fatigued today since I didn't work out legs.

   -----------

  I had to change the order/circuit training stuff around a bit because of the availability of equipment (or lack thereof) if I go through one of my giant supersets. People take over stations while I step away, so I grouped them into super sets, so i could easily work in with one person or another, or keep my dumbells or bar near wherever I was doing a Nat. exercise.

  Overall, I felt really good. I wish I'd had someone to spot me for bench so I could go a little heavier, but 4 sets at 65lb on my own was great, regardless. I'm too shy to ask people for help. That, and I don't want any of the guys to think that means I want them to talk to me while I work out. I just need a spot.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What is SLDL?  BTW


 Stiff/Straight-Legged Dead Lifts.

*By the way, can someone tell me what the main difference between SLDL and Romanian Deadlifts are? Should I do RDLs instead?*


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

And what is the official END DATE for this thing anyway? First week of march but when? That Monday, or that Friday?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

> Firm up my ass some more.


 



> Weight-100lbs


100lbs of pure sexiness


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*Food - November 2 - IM Competition Day 2*

Meal #1 Pre-workout 4:45 AM

     3/4 cup oats
     1 cup Egg Beaters

Meal #2 Post-Workout 7:30 AM

     1 apple
     3 oz. Tilapia

     Meal #3 11:00 AM

     3 oz. Tilapia
     1/4 cup pearled barley
     1 cup broccoli

Meal #4 2:30 PM

3 oz. Chicken
     1/4 cup pearled barley
     1 cup broccoli

Meal #5 6:00 PM

   3 oz. Salmon, w/ lemon juice, olive oil, garlic
      1 cup of sweet red peppers
   1 cup of sweet yellow peppers
      2 slices of eggplant

Meal #6 9:00 PM

  1 serving of FF Cottage Cheese
   1 tbsp peanut butter
 1 tbsp sugarfree chocolate syrup (thanks for the tip ladies!)


     Total Calories: 1204
     Fat: 27g (22%)
     Carb: 108g (30%)
     Prot: 135g (48%)


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

Another comp thread......I want in!!! Can you sign me up??? Ill start a new journal soon.......Im scared to jump on the scale after 4 days of lotsa carbies and sugar!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Another comp thread......I want in!!! Can you sign me up??? Ill start a new journal soon.......Im scared to jump on the scale after 4 days of lotsa carbies and sugar!


 Here's the link. You have until Friday to enter the contest! GOOD LUCK!!! YAYYYYY!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 100lbs of pure sexiness


  oh boy... here we go! 

 (thank you  )
  ----

_*And still no one has answered my RDL/SLDL question.*_


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know the answer to your question. So sorry  I'm going to be monitering for whoring in here though  Your going to do awesome Ivy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know the answer to your question. So sorry  I'm going to be monitering for whoring in here though  Your going to do awesome Ivy.


 yes, please help me keep whoring down to a minimum here. All whoring traffic should be directed to "She's a real..."

 I'm trying to be serious here, people. Humor me. 

 And thanks, Rock, for your vote of confidence!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck, but isn't that level of bodyfat unreasonable to maintain?   Even those that compete, do not maintain that low of a bf % for extended durations. Just a thought.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Stiff/Straight-Legged Dead Lifts.
> 
> *By the way, can someone tell me what the main difference between SLDL and Romanian Deadlifts are? Should I do RDLs instead?*





			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> Romanians bend the knee, SLDL do not require it by the name



Oh and GL and Have fun


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Good luck, but isn't that level of bodyfat unreasonable to maintain?   Even those that compete, do not maintain that low of a bf % for extended durations. Just a thought.


 Aggies, I'm at 11% now, and am feeling no ill effects from it. I am also not having a hard time maintaining it (even if I complain about missing chocolate, I really do prefer to eat clean anyway). 

 When I say I don't want to go lower than 10% I don't mean that 10% is my goal at this point. I'm not going to measure. I'm just trying to go for an aesthetic goal I want to look lean and muscular by the end of this IM competition. Whether I can achieve that at 11, 13 or 10%.  However, at the end of the comp i'll measure, just to see where I am. If its ungodly low (which I doubt will happen because I'll be increasing my cals gradually), I'll bring it up. No biggie. 

 A lot can happen in 18 weeks, so who knows. my entire workout and diet could change throughout the course of this, depending on what I see developing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ID: Thanks. I guess i've been doing romanians instead of SLDL's all along! hahahaha!

 And thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

*Food - November 3 - IM Competition Day 3*

Meal #1 5:00 AM

     1 cup egg beaters
     3/4 cup slow-cooked oatmeal with cinnamon, 1 packet of splenda

Meal #2 9:30 AM <--- busy morning! Almost forgot to eat!

     3 oz. Tilapia
     1 apple

Meal #3 11:45 AM

     3 oz. Chicken breast
     1/4 cup pearled barley
     1 cup of sweet red and yellow peppers <--- trying not to stink up the office with broccoli

Meal #4 2:45 PM

     3 oz. Chicken Breast
     1/4 cup pearled barley
     1 cup broccoli

Meal #5 5:30 PM 

     3 oz. Tilapia
     1 cup broccoli <--- nix this, it fell on the floor of the gym's bathroom when i was trying to eat in a hurry 

Meal #6 8:30 PM

     3 oz. Chicken breast
     1 cup sweet red and yellow peppers

Meal #7 11:00 PM

     1/3 cup egg beaters
     4 fish oil caps

    Total Calories  1160
    Fat 18g (15%)
    Carbs 95g (29%) <---i may add barley to one more meal 
    Protein 153 (57%)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ID: Thanks. I guess i've been doing romanians instead of SLDL's all along! hahahaha!
> 
> And thanks for the good luck wishes!


Me too    I like calling them SLDL better though. And I don't think the BF level you want to be at or are at is bad for you. 3% year round might be bad


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey-I tried Orbit bubblmint gum-Its the *exact* gum I chew here except its called Extra 

BTW your diet is right on as always chickie


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Me too   I like calling them SLDL better though. And I don't think the BF level you want to be at or are at is bad for you. 3% year round might be bad


 Hahaha. I just never knew there was a "romanian" dead lift. In fact, before I started training seriously, I just thoguht they were deadlifts. Period. Not Stiff/straight-leg, not romanian. Just deadlifts. And I always bent my knees a bit to protect my lowerback and prevent pulling a muscle or something.

 As for the BF... I honestly thoguht when i started all this that 11% would make me look BONY and god-awful. But the truth is, I don't look unhealthy, and I definitely don't feel unhealthy at all. In fact, I can honestly say that I haven't felt better in my life,  health-wise! Hahahah 3% - yeah if i am at 3% I better be in a hospital with IV's and friends and family all around me because that must mean I'm farking DYING. hahaha! That or I just ran a marathon (fat chance since I'm not a big fan of distance running!)!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey-I tried Orbit bubblmint gum-Its the *exact* gum I chew here except its called Extra
> 
> BTW your diet is right on as always chickie


 ORBIT TASTES LIKE EXTRA?? We have extra here, but I never actually noticed the similarities! Must be the fancy packaging that threw me off. but now that i think about it, you may be right!

 My diet - coming from you (my favorite calorie sniper! -- and I mean that with love!), that is very reassuring! I know my cals are still a bit low, but I'm working them up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

You definately don't look bony or anything. I think you look great


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

G'morni'n Ivy. 

I bought some bubblemint the other day.  I liked it  liked it 'alot'


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Its good that you are increasing the cals slowly 

The extra _here _ even comes in that same fancy cigarette type pack as the orbit-same colors too. Your extra comes in those long strips, we dont have that type of extra here. God Im a looser Gum talk.  Oh the trident tropical twist is good except the pieces are too small.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke - Bubblemint hahahaha. Welcome to my world. that's what my cubicle smells like all day (well except for when i'm eating broccoli hahahhha)

 Jill -- no way! your EXTRA comes in the fancy pack???  That's funny. And yeah the tropical trident -- trident in general -- the pieces are way small. That's why i like orbit (or um, EXTRA? ahahahahaha!), the pieces are bigger.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Is talk about gum _serious_ comp chit chat? 

You were serious for almost a couple of postings ...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Luke - Bubblemint hahahaha. Welcome to my world. that's what my cubicle smells like all day (well except for when i'm eating broccoli hahahhha)


I thought the law states all female cubicles must reek of either country apple or vanilla lotion.  And lotion must be applied every 4.75 minutes. God forbidd IT gives a guy a previous female owned keyboard.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I thought the law states all female cubicles must reek of either country apple or vanilla lotion. And lotion must be applied every 4.75 minutes. God forbidd IT gives a guy a previous female owned keyboard.


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oh my god. Guilty. So guilty.

 I have both a vanilla bean lotion and a pear glaze lotion in my desk drawer. 

 hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Is talk about gum _serious_ comp chit chat?
> 
> You were serious for almost a couple of postings ...


 What can I say.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Good morning Ivy


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oh my god. Guilty. So guilty.
> 
> I have both a vanilla bean lotion and a pear glaze lotion in my desk drawer.
> 
> hahahahaha!


 
It's neccessary!  you don't wanna break the law now, do ya ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy


 Hey K! How are ya! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Morning GG..not much happenin on the forum today eh?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning GG..not much happenin on the forum today eh?


 Guess not! i wouldn't even know - i've been swamped with work all morning!!!! Forgot to eat my meal 2 until like an hour later!!!!

 How are ya?


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey GG Good Luck with your plan!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey GG Good Luck with your plan!


 Thanks, Sara!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

Alright GoalGetter, I declare you the winner!

Your prize: An all expenses paid trip to the restaurant of your choice, with me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alright GoalGetter, I declare you the winner!
> 
> Your prize: An all expenses paid trip to the restaurant of your choice, with me.


 Hahahahaha WOO HOO!!! You're gonna have to come down to miami,  because my favorite restaurant is here!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha WOO HOO!!! You're gonna have to come down to miami,  because my favorite restaurant is here!



Fair enough.  I work at the airport; I can fly there for free.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I work at the airport; I can fly there for free.


YOU LUCKY BASTARD!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YOU LUCKY BASTARD!


 Hahahahaha! As if.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey GG. Good luck with the comp... and keeping whoring down to a min in this thread.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey GG. Good luck with the comp... and keeping whoring down to a min in this thread.


 Thanks B.

 As for the whoring... shaddup 

 I can't help it. People talk to me and I talk back, and I don't have the heart to say, "hey people, let's stay on topic here!" hahhaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

what about our contest ... I'll whip off some pushups tonight to see where I am in relation to your 30


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what about our contest ... I'll whip off some pushups tonight to see where I am in relation to your 30


HEY!  that's not on topic


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY!  that's not on topic



closer than talk about gum


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

very true


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> very true


 but not as good as talking about my favorite restaurant!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha! As if.



Damn, rejected.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, rejected.


 Nobody's been rejected! I was just making an insightful sarcastic remark to luke's "lucky bastard" comment. He knows why. hahahaha!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nobody's been rejected! I was just making an insightful sarcastic remark to luke's "lucky bastard" comment. He knows why. hahahaha!



In that case, what time should I pick you up?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not a bad program

For a girl.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi there GG!!!  How ya doing today??


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

If i'm not mistaken, she's PT'n somebody  wish her luck  (like she really needs it)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Not a bad program
> 
> For a girl.


 Yeah yeah, we already heard all about your program. Stop talking about it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi there GG!!!  How ya doing today??


 Hey sapphy! it's been a um... "interesting" and long day, to say the least. haha! Better now that I'm home and doing what i WANT to be doing 

 ANd you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> If i'm not mistaken, she's PT'n somebody  wish her luck  (like she really needs it)


 I sure was PT'n someone. 

 And  is right. For me, not the client. hahahahaha!

 Like I said, "interesting" day. 

 More of the same tomorrow.

 Needless to say i didn't get to do my cardio today, that means sunday won't be a rest day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey K! How are ya! Thanks for stopping by!



I'm doing great and you?
By the way congrats on reaching your first goal!
Good luck with the upcoming IM competition.
Got any plans for future photo shoots?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

*Food - November 4 - IM Competition Day 4*

Meal 1: 5 AM

  1 cup eggbeaters
  3/4 cup oats

  Meal 2: 730 AM

  3 oz. tilapia with sesame oil*
  1 apple

  Meal 3: 1030 AM

  3 oz. chicken
  1 cup broccoli
  1/4 cup barley

  Meal 4: 130 PM

  3 oz. tilapia with sesame oil
  1 cup sweet red & yellow peppers
  1/4 cup barley

  Meal 5: 430 PM

  3 oz. chicken
  1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup barley

  Meal 6: 730 PM

  3 oz. tilapia with sesame oil
  1 cup sweet red & yellow peppers

  Meal 7 1030 PM

  1/3 cup egg beaters
  3 fish oil caps

  Total Calories 1255
  Fat 22g (17%)
  Carbs 114g (31%)
  Prot 151g (52%)

 * i cooked a bunch of tilapia in sesame oil last night... so the amount is minimal. Not like a full serving of sesame oil per serving of tilapia or anything...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

*Workout - November 4 - IM Competition Day 4*

Legs

_Smith Squats

_1 x 65lb x 15
 2 x 85lb x 15
 2 x 95lb x 15

_Leg Press

_4 x 180lb x 15

_Walking Lunges with 15lb Dumbells_

 4 x 28

Shoulders

_Dumbell Shoulder Press_

 4 x 15lb DB's x 15/15/14/12
_
 Lateral Side Raises (with plates because 8 and 10lb dumbells were missing)_

 1 x 5lb x 20
 2 x 10lb x 15/13/10 <--- i think i was struggling because it's hard to grip the plates, not because of the weight itself

_Front Raises (same, with plates)_

 1 x 5lb x 20
 2 x 10lb x 12/10

Cardio

 Stairmaster, Fat Burner Plus, Level 20, Intervals, 25 minutes

 Abs at home tonight.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Legs
> 
> _Smith Squats_
> 
> ...


What incline is your leg press?  Is it the seated one?

4 x 28  .....yep!  that is an even number..you are funny!  I have to do either 12, 15 or 20  when i do reps, I guess it is a personal thing for us


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What incline is your leg press?  Is it the seated one?
> 
> 4 x 28  .....yep!  that is an even number..you are funny!  I have to do either 12, 15 or 20  when i do reps, I guess it is a personal thing for us


 It's the one with plates, where you're almost on the floor. I put two 45's on each side.

 The walking lunges hahahaha yeah... it comes out to seven pairs (left leg, right leg) one way and seven pairs back.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm doing great and you?
> By the way congrats on reaching your first goal!
> Good luck with the upcoming IM competition.
> Got any plans for future photo shoots?


 Hey! I missed this one!  Oops!

 Thanks, K. I'm just doing this for fun, to stay motivated, to keep pushing myself to workout and eat clean. Should be great!

 Photo shoots - honestly I felt really cheesy doing that one that I did with my friend for my 12-week photos, so it's not like I'm actively planning my next one! hahaha! But I guess I'll have to take some photos in march for this IM thing! Since now that you mention it i DO have to plan one, I've got a dilemma: While my friend was great with lighting and putting up with me, he wasn't very good with giving me directions and I have no clue what to do, so it would be cool to find a photographer who can make a few suggestions for poses, angles, and even for makeup and clothing.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Ivy   

Your diet and training look very impressive like always woman!! You rock


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> Your diet and training look very impressive like always woman!! You rock


 Thanks, Andrea! Still working on it though!

 My cals are still low, but it's mental. I just can't increase them as much as I'd like to. I start to freak out when they start hitting like 1250 or something so i cut stuff out. ARRRGHHH this is SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks, Andrea! Still working on it though!
> 
> My cals are still low, but it's mental. I just can't increase them as much as I'd like to. I start to freak out when they start hitting like 1250 or something so i cut stuff out. ARRRGHHH this is SO FRUSTRATING.


I'm there with you, but don't have any advice. That's why I finally had to say screw it, I'm just going to let my body decide what it needs now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm there with you, but don't have any advice. That's why I finally had to say screw it, I'm just going to let my body decide what it needs now.


 Yeah, i mean i'm not starving or anything, and i'm full of energy (in fact i haven't felt tired in weeks!). However, though I know they mean well, I get frustrated when people put little "no-no" icons and tell me my cals are too low because its not like they're telling me something I don't already know. I know, and I'm trying to fix it, but it's a mental thing I have to get over. 

 I don't understand why I'm having such a hard time with this, when with so many other aspects of my progress I've attacked it all head-on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah, i mean i'm not starving or anything, and i'm full of energy (in fact i haven't felt tired in weeks!). However, though I know they mean well, I get frustrated when people put little "no-no" icons and tell me my cals are too low because its not like they're telling me something I don't already know. I know, and I'm trying to fix it, but it's a mental thing I have to get over.
> 
> I don't understand why I'm having such a hard time with this, when with so many other aspects of my progress I've attacked it all head-on.


Do you feel your body is getting the cals and food it needs?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Do you feel your body is getting the cals and food it needs?


 Physically i feel fine. but LOGICALLY it seems like not enough, like I am burning way more than I am eating, which in the long run is going to hurt my progress. I'll stay lean but i won't build much more muscle at this rate and i know i have to fix that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Then I would just very slowly add a bit more to your portions. SLOWLY. Like a teaspoon a day, LOL.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Then I would just very slowly add a bit more to your portions. SLOWLY. Like a teaspoon a day, LOL.


 That's what I'm tryin' for... For example my meal 5 today SHOULD include the barley as my carb. but i took it out because it brought my calories to over 1300 and the number freaked me out.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks, Andrea! Still working on it though!
> 
> My cals are still low, but it's mental. I just can't increase them as much as I'd like to. I start to freak out when they start hitting like 1250 or something so i cut stuff out. ARRRGHHH this is SO FRUSTRATING.




What about not counting calories?  Can you eyeball what a XX calorie sized meal looks like?  

I realize that you 've come from being at a weight that you're weren't happy with, but you seem to have learned what got you there, how to fix it and what not to do.  Eating clean meals won't put you back to where you were.  You are exercising thus using up the cals you're providing your body.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's what I'm tryin' for... For example my meal 5 today SHOULD include the barley as my carb. but i took it out because it brought my calories to over 1300 and the number freaked me out.


  fug it. I just added back the barley for meal 5. 1255 calories. I'll deal with it. I'm having a heart attack hahahaha but I'll deal with it. I need to buck up and do this right.


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

1300 cals is MINOR chickie-but I know about the mind fuck. You need cals to build muscle


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

*Recipes I'm Gonna Try This Weekend*

The moroccan chicken recipe Babs posted a few days ago, and this (from the Healthy Recipes sub-forum in Diet & Nutrition):

*Stuffed Peppers* By Karena Farrel
  These can be made with or without rice they work well for lunch or dinner!

  measured portion of cooked rice
  measured portion of 90% lean beef, cooked and drained of fat
  2-3 tablespoons of light tomato sauce
  1/4 cup of chopped onion
  1 or 2 green peppers, tops sliced off, insides clean

  Mix rice, meat, onions, and sauce in a bowl. Carefully spoon mixture into the peppers, firmly packing it down. Place in a baking dish and bake for 30 minutes at 350 degrees or until peppers are tender.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 1300 cals is MINOR chickie-but I know about the mind fuck. You need cals to build muscle


 It is my goal to get to 1300 by the end of next week if not sooner.

 I have to keep in mind that i am getting up earlier now, and adding a 7th meal into my day. Before it was 1100 cals divided into 6 meals. Now i'm trying subconciously to stay at the same cals even if I'm eating a 7th meal. It's crazy. I know. GRRRRR! SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> . Now i'm trying subconciously to stay at the same cals even if I'm eating a 7th meal. It's crazy. I know. GRRRRR! SO FRUSTRATING!


Why?  If you're up for an extra meal, you'll probably be burning extra cals', right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why?  If you're up for an extra meal, you'll probably be burning extra cals', right?


 I know, but MENTALLY - the NUMBER, after weeks and weeks of being so low-cal, is astronomical. hahahahah just mentally though. I know that physically, 1300 calories is not much at all. Even my trainer said I could pretty much be eating about 1500 a day to maintain. But I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 4, 2004)

I was wondering where your journal went lol

I know from experiance that when i was 105, I maintained on 1500. And back then I wasn't lifting at all.  So don't be scared to raise your cals, if anything you can always drop them back to 1200.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I was wondering where your journal went lol
> 
> I know from experiance that when i was 105, I maintained on 1500. And back then I wasn't lifting at all. So don't be scared to raise your cals, if anything you can always drop them back to 1200.


  Thanks Katia. See? THis is the kind of "encouragement" i need to hear. hahaha! 

 Oh and yeah i still have the other journal but this one i was trying to keep a little more serious. less random/free-for-all.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 1300 calories is not much at all. Even my trainer said I could pretty much be eating about 1500 a day to maintain. But I just can't bring myself to do it.


 
Well, everybody is different and there's only one way to find out   You've got the rest of your life.   Have fun with it


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well, everybody is different and there's only one way to find out   You've got the rest of your life.   Have fun with it


 So easy to say: "have fun with it..."

 Actually I enjoy planning my meals quite a bit, and I learn something new about food and nutrition practically every day. Plus I love cooking. So in a way i DO have fun with it. Just not in the way you mean. hahahaha! I'm trying though...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got my chest/back/arms workout today. Gotta fit that in somewhere. This morning I have to go to a training/orientation thing, so I'll probably stop at the gym on the way back from that. 

 Didn't do abs again yesterday but i'm not too worried about missing that. It's not like my abs don't get a workout when I do other body part workouts. 

 Anyway, yeah, i'll post my w/o and meals later tonight. 

 Have a great day everybody! Happy Friday!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The moroccan chicken recipe Babs posted a few days ago, and this (from the Healthy Recipes sub-forum in Diet & Nutrition):
> 
> *Stuffed Peppers* By Karena Farrel
> These can be made with or without rice they work well for lunch or dinner!
> ...



That filling would taste really yummy inside steamed cabbage leaves too 

Morning Jilly
Edit: geez, wrong journal..I"M SO SORRY Ivy   

Have a splendiferous weekend!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

*Workout - November 5 - IM Competition Day 5*

*Chest/Back*

_Nat. Chest Press_

1 x 55 x 10 (warm up)
2 x 70 x 13/15
1 x 65 x 15 <--- awkward machine, not the REAL nat. grips made my forearm hurt! SUCKS!

_WG Lat Pulldowns_

2 x 60lb x 15
1 x 70lb x 15 <--- 10lb increase from last workout

_Incline DB Press_

2 x 20lb DB's x 15
1 x 15lb DB's x 15

_Bent Over BB Curls_

3 x 50lb x 15

_Incline DB Flies_

2 x 20lb DB's x 15
1 x 15lb DB's x 15

_Hammerstrength Low Seated Row_

3 x 58lb x 15/14/14

*Bicep/Tricep*

DB Curls
3 x 15lb x 15/13/12

_Cable Tricep Pushdowns_

2 x 60lb x 15
1 x 70lb x 15 <--- 10lb increase from last workout

_Reverse Grip Pushdowns_

3 x 40lb x 15 <--- 10lb increase from last workout

_Reverse Grip BB Curls_

3 x 20lb x 15 <-- 30lb bar was missing! BASTARDS!!!!

*Abs*

_Hanging Knee Raises_

3 x 15

_Reverse Crunches on Stability Ball_

2 x 20

*Cardio*

Stairmaster (actually cheap stairmaster imitation by CYbex), Fat Burner MOde (intervals), level 10, 20 minutes <--- This cardio session sucked. I had no enthusiasm, no energy, no desire to be there. I think it was because i was in another neighborhood, in a gym with sub-par equipment and was in a hurry to get the fug out of there already.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

*Food - NOvember 5 - IM Competition Day 5*

Meal 1 - 700 AM

 1 cup eggbeaters, with cinnamon, splenda
 2 tbsp of sugar free pancake syrup
 3/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2 - 945 AM (before my orientation)

 3 oz Tilapia
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup barley

Meal 3 - 12 PM (pre workout)

 3 oz. Tilapia
 1 cup red and yellow peppers
 1/4 cup barley

Meal 4 - 245 PM (post workout)

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1 apple

Meal 5 - 615 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup broccoli
 1/4 cup barley
 * I also had -- GASP! -- four Murray's Sugar Free Vanilla Creme Cookies (160 calories total) in an effort to not be so strict for once. I felt horrible after i ate them, but I enjoyed them WHILE i ate them hahahahaha! 

Meal 6 - 930 PM

 1 serving of FF cottage CHeese
 1 tbsp nat. peanut butter
 1 tbsp SF chocolate syrup  


 Total: 1383        
 Fat:     32g (22%)
 Carbs:     138g (35%)
 Protein: 142g (43%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

Just bought a bunch of flavored coffee beans: Chocolate Swirl, Caramel, Peppermint something or other, and Raspberries & Cream. 

 COffee -- the new dessert hahahaha!

 Oh and fat free whipped cream

 Oh and five red and yellow peppers to make stuffed peppers tomorrow.

 Oh! and and and, extra lean ground beef. 4.5 g of fat (1 g sat) in a 4 oz. serving. YAY! 

 And some whole grain bread for breakfast time.

 And wtf is the story with New Potatoes, anyway? I keep hearing and reading that if you're gonna eat potatoes, these are the best to eat, but why?

 OK i'm delirious. Gotta put my stuff away. I missed you guys today!

 Good night!


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just bought a bunch of flavored coffee beans: Chocolate Swirl, Caramel, Peppermint something or other, and Raspberries & Cream.


is this coffee to drink or coffee bean as chocolate coffee bean?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> is this coffee to drink or coffee bean as chocolate coffee bean?


 To drink 

 The brand is Brothers. You can scoop out the amount of beans you want and then grind them right there at the store, so i bought about 1 cup of coffee's worth of each of those flavors, to try 'em.


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - 700 AM
> 
> 
> Meal 4 - 245 PM (post workout)
> ...


Can I ask you why can't you have complex carbs post workout?


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2004)

brothers? is there a link to check out?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yo.


Not on yahoo tonight.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> brothers? is there a link to check out?


 I was looking for one just now! Apparently their site was taken down. The bag of coffee says it's distributed by Procter & Gamble though. So that was gonna be my next place to check for it.

 As for the complex carbs post workout - I have been reading up, and the general advice I've collected all points to eating the fruit with the protein, instead of the complex carb, because since it's a simple sugar, it provides faster delivery and restores glycogen to the muscles faster, as opposed to the comp carbs with are slower to digest. So from what I understand it, the complex carbs pre workout, simple carbs immediately post workout with protein. If I'm wrong, somebody please tell me so!

 I've been trying to stay away from shakes and bars, and resort to them only when in need out of convenience (traveling, etc.), sticking to real food as much as possible.


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Some people ballon up when taking in simple carbs post wo-its almost like spiking your insulin.  Different people have different views. Sooooo whatever works for ya. I like sticking to oaties post wo. Besides, and apple is not enough carbies post wo missy, you know better!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Some people ballon up when taking in simple carbs post wo-its almost like spiking your insulin.  Different people have different views. Sooooo whatever works for ya. I like sticking to oaties post wo. Besides, and apple is not enough carbies post wo missy, you know better!


 It's a BIG apple!  See i have to work on my shizzle. I don't like bananas much, though I know a lot of people at bananas with their protein post workout.


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, I think an apple would be good with a pre workout meal


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm gonna take a day off today. no cardio, no abs.

 i have a lot on my mind.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Whats wrong


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whats wrong


 I'll PM ya...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

*Food - November 6 - IM Competition Day 6*

Meal 1: 7 AM

      Open Face Egg Sandwich:
      1 cup of EggBeaters
      1 slice of Sunflower Whole Grain Bread Toasted
      1 tbsp sugar free strawberry jam

      Meal 2: 10 AM

      3 oz. fish
      1/4 cup barley mixed with 1 cup broccoli

     Meal 3: 1:30 PM

     3 oz. fish
     1/2 cup barley mixed with 1 cup red/yellow peppers
     1 sf jello snack cup
     4 tbsp ff whipped topping

    Meal 4: 4:30 PM

    4 oz. Chicken breast seasoned with cinnamon
    1/2 cup barley
    1 1/2 cup broccoli
    1 sf jello snack cup

   Meal 5: 7:30 PM

   3 oz. fish
   1/2 cup cinnamon barley
   1 cup broccoli

  Meal 6: 1030 PM

  1/3 cup egg beaters
  3 fish oil caps
  1 tbsp sugar free maple syrup

 Meal 7: 12:45 AM
  1 serving of ff cottage cheese
 1tbsp nat. pb
 1 tbsp sf cho syrup

  Water: 3 L

  Total calories: 1480
  Fat 21 (13%)
  Carb 154 (37%)
  Prot 153 (45%)


----------



## klmclean (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey GG, did you try my oatmeal creation yet?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey GG, did you try my oatmeal creation yet?


 Tomorrow morning.  My sunday breakfast. I've got it all planned out! Unless i can't wait and maybe i'll make it later today for the hell of it hahaha!

 I'm making those stuffed peppers right now, and some fish fillets, and possibly the spanish sauce chicken i posted in the recipes section.

 Man... i am all over the cooking today!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It is my goal to get to 1300 by the end of next week if not sooner.


 well... i did meet this goal this week, even if it was with vanilla creme cookies.

 My next goal is to get up to 1400-1500 this coming week. I'm increasing my carb portions in some meals, like 1/2 cup of barley instead of 1/4, and 1 cup of oatmeal instead of 3/4, etc., as well as my protein portions in others from 3 oz. to 4 oz. I also need to take more efa's. so i'll add some caps to some of my later meals.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

*busy cookin' today*

Stuffed Peppers (96% lean ground beef, barley with cinnamon and olive oil)

 Cilantro/Lime Tilapia Filets


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

You must be really bored


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You must be really bored


 hahahahahah nah. i'm working, but i took the photos to show 'em to someone, so i figured i might as well post 'em!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Stuffed Peppers (96% lean ground beef, barley with cinnamon and olive oil)
> 
> Cilantro/Lime Tilapia Filets




Can I come over for dinner?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Can I come over for dinner?


 hahaha! You and everybody else! I made too much food!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahaha! You and everybody else! I made too much food!




You have never seen me eat......I bet you didn't make enough food.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Howd your coffee turn out??? I ALWAYS buy flavored coffee French v, dutch chocolate, irish cream, and vanilla hazlenut. YUM!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Howd your coffee turn out??? I ALWAYS buy flavored coffee French v, dutch chocolate, irish cream, and vanilla hazlenut. YUM!


 OH! I made the chocolate swirl coffee. my entire apartment smelled like what i imagine the chocolate shoppe must have smelled like in that movie _Chocolat_.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahaha! You and everybody else! I made too much food!


ON MY WAY!  be there in 12 days


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ON MY WAY!  be there in 12 days


 Yay!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well... i did meet this goal this week, even if it was with vanilla creme cookies.
> 
> My next goal is to get up to 1400-1500 this coming week...


 Edit that -- my goal for the next two weeks is to get around 1600 cals a day, at 50-30-20. No matter what. And then up from there some more, two weeks later. This is ridiculous and I'm not going to sit here and give myself an eating disorder out of fear or inexperience. I swear I never understood what some of you folks have gone through until now. This is hard!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2004)

*New Split Starting Tomorrow*

I'm changing my weights workouts a bit, mostly because I don't want to rush at the gym in the morning before work. Coupling legs and shoulders in a circuit one day and chest/back/arms another day has often turned out to take longer at this gym since there are other people using the equipment simultaneously or the equipment I need is spread out across the gym. I find myself cutting corners or substituting exercises I don't want to substitute in an effort to get a full workout, shower and still make it to work by 730. 

 So I'm gonna break it down into simpler workouts, as heavy as I can go, high rep to failure (no more counting), short rest periods between sets. This will also allow more time to concentrate on each muscle group. I'm also going to cut back on cardio, maybe just do a class once a week or something instead of wasting away on the stairmaster and treadmill six days a week.

    The next four weeks should look like this:

Week 1 - Nov 8-14
   Legs/Abs
   Chest and Tri
     Off (Abs at home)
   Back and Bi
   Delts
   Legs/Abs
     Off - Spinning Class

Week 2 - Nov 15-21
    Ches and Tri
    Back and Bi
    Off (Abs at home)
    Delts
    Legs/Abs
    Chest and Tri
    Off - Step class

Week 3 Nov 22-28 (*Traveling)
    Back and Bi
    Delts
    Off (Abs at home)
    Legs/Abs*
    Chest and Tri*
    Back and Bi*
    Off *Spinning Class

    Week 4 Nov 29-Dec 5
Delts
    Legs/Abs
    Off (Abs at home)
    Chest and Tri
    Back and Bi
    Delts
    Off - Step class

 If anyone has any suggestions, now would be a GREAT time to chime in. I'll take all the guidance I can get. I'd like to build up some more muscle, and make a conscious effort to not worry about the fat until later.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, that split looks like my current revolving split....lol.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

> Spinning Class


hehe.... spinner


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

Pfunk?  You're a spinner too?


----------



## jstar (Nov 7, 2004)

This looks pretty good to me. At first I was concerned that maybe hitting bodyparts twice a week might be too much, but I think it is spread out enough that it shouldn't be an issue. I think upping your calories slowly like you are doing and cutting back on cardio is also going to help you achieve your goals a lot quicker. No more freaking out.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Pfunk?  You're a spinner too?




lol, F*ck no!!  I meant the weight training split.  Cardio is for the birds.....(until I start dieting that is  )


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, F*ck no!! I meant the weight training split. Cardio is for the birds.....(until I start dieting that is  )


'for the birds'   I need to add some more cardio in 

I knew you weren't


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> This looks pretty good to me. At first I was concerned that maybe hitting bodyparts twice a week might be too much, but I think it is spread out enough that it shouldn't be an issue. I think upping your calories slowly like you are doing and cutting back on cardio is also going to help you achieve your goals a lot quicker. No more freaking out.



Hitting body parts twice a week is totally fine provided you pay attention to volume and intensity.  I prefer to do it that way as you can see in my journals were I do things like upper/lower/pull splits or totalt body workouts.  You just ahve to make sure that you pay attention to your variables in each workout.  This split is great because it allows one body part per week to get hit with in 5 days and then not again for 6 days.  Plus, the cyclical approach to it will help to prevent stagnation.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey, that split looks like my current revolving split....lol.


  Does it?? I'll go check out your split. Ha! If you're doing it too, i mustbe doing something right! 

 HAHAAHH! actually, i was just trying to break up my workouts. I used to do mon and thurs: legs and shoulders and tues and friday: chest, back, and arms. But when i went from a private gym, where i didn't have to share or wait for equipment, to this big one, that split became inconvenient. Plus i'm bored of it.

 As for hitting parts twice a week, I was already doing that before. with two and three days rest between, ex: legs/shoulders on monday, and again on thursday.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2004)

*Food - November 7 - IM Competition Day 7*

Meal 1: 5 AM (Yes, I know it's Sunday and I should be sleeping at 5 AM!)

      1 cup Eggbeaters
      1 cup oatmeal
      1 fish oil

  Meal 2: 8:15 AM

      4 oz. tilapia
      1 cup broccolli
      1cup oatmeal

  Meal 3: 11:00 AM

      4 oz. chicken breast
      1/2 cup apple sauce

_  Snack in between: an incident involving a can of fat free whipped topping and about 25 fresh strawberries* _

  Meal 4: 130 PM

      Stuffed Red Pepper:
      1 cup cinnamon barley
      4 oz. extra lean ground beef
      1/4 cup of newman's own roasted pepper/garlic salsa

  Meal 5: 430 PM

      4 oz. chicken breast
      1 cup oatmeal
      1 cup broccoli

  Meal 6: 730 PM (I am going to sleep early tonight NO MATTER WHAT)

0.5 cup Eggbeaters
      4 fish oil caps

      Total Calories: Approx 2033 
_
     ----------------------------

__* I have much to say about this "incident". I had this can of fat free whipped topping in the fridge. Notice I say "had" not "have". I bought this container of fresh strawberries at the farmer's market this morning. WHen I opened the fridge to put them away, I saw the can. It was BEGGING to be used. I couldn't resist and went to town eating strawberries with fat free whipped topping while putting stuff away. It was only when the can started sputtering that I realized I'd eaten a bit more than a 2-tbsp serving. 

 Of course, in true Ivonne fashion, I immediately felt horrible. Like a total failure, super guilty, super gross, and wished I could rewind to ten minutes before and put the can back after that first strawberry. At the same time, I'm actually happy, and relieved, that this happened. It could have been worse, but being that the can of FF whipped topping was the WORST food I have in my apartment, this isn't a horrible and outrageous cheat at all, in the grand scheme of things. And strawberries... at least it wasn't strawberry filled krispy kreme donuts. Knowhatimean, Vern? So I don't feel so bad, mentally. Not as bad as I thought I'd feel.

     Baby steps.

     ----------------------------
_


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> _  Snack in between: an incident involving a can of fat free whipped topping and about 25 fresh strawberries* _
> 
> So I don't feel so bad, mentally. Not as bad as I thought I'd feel.
> 
> Baby steps.



Thats my girl!  Was there a man involved???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thats my girl!  Was there a man involved???


 Alright NOW i feel bad. hahhahaahahahah no. just me, a box of strawberries and a can of whipped cream.  If there were a man involved I'm sure I would have eaten less.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Alright NOW i feel bad. hahhahaahahahah no. just me, a box of strawberries and a can of whipped cream.  If there were a man involved I'm sure I would have eaten less.


Dont be so sure of that I could out-eat Steve if I tried real hard

BTW dont beat yourself up anymore. THe cheat was probably a good thing-kick start your met again Shocked it!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

> BTW dont beat yourself up anymore. THe cheat was probably a good thing-kick start your met again



I agree.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

ha ha, yer so funny...we don't have FF whip cream here, kinda glad we don't..it could spell trouble!

Nice diet tho Ivy...things are looking great!  Hope you had a great weekend!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

lmao! hahahahah You guys are great.  Thank you. I felt SO bloated last night after all was said and done. Not so much beating myself up, but feeling silly for ending up cheating and it being such a tame/lousy little cheat. I shoulda gone all out if I was gonna cheat. 

 Today I'm staying clean, higher cals, but clean.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Food - November 8 - IM Competition Day 8*

Meal 1 - 5 AM

      1.5 cups of Eggbeaters
      1 cup of Oatmeal
      2 fish oil caps

   Meal 2 - 7 AM (post workout, in the shower at the gym ahahahhaa!)

      1 apple
      1.5 scoops of whey protein
      1/2 cup of oats/barley/wheat/rye 

  Meal 3 - 10:15 AM

     4 oz. tilapia
  0.5 cup cinnamon barley mixed with 
     1 cup chopped broccoli

  Meal 4: 130 PM

           Stuffed Red Pepper:
           1 cup cinnamon barley
           4 oz. extra lean ground beef
           1/4 cup of newman's own roasted pepper/garlic salsa

Meal 5: 4:15 PM

  4 oz. tilapia
  1/4 cup cinnamon barley
  1 cup broccoli

Meal 6: 7:15 PM

  4 oz. FF Cottage Cheese
  2 tbsp Nat. Peanut Butter
  1/4 cup eggbeaters
1 tbsp SF Choc. Syrup

Meal 7: 9:00 PM

 1/4 cup eggbeaters
 1 fish oil cap

  Total Calories 1628
  Fat 33g (19%)
  Carb 160g (34%)
  Prot 181g (47%)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

ditch the apple post workout (no fruit...no fructose).  Go with the whey and the oats.  save the apple for another meal, or throw it into meal#1


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ditch the apple post workout (no fruit...no fructose). Go with the whey and the oats. save the apple for another meal, or throw it into meal#1


 Thanks. Will do. I'd hate to ditch it altogether. Love apples.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't ditch it all to gether, just make it work somewhere else.  Apples are good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Workout - November 8 - IM Competition Day 8*

*Legs* 

_BB squats (30 second rest between sets)_

   1 x 15 x 45lb (no plates, warm up)
   1 x 16 x 65lb
   1 x 15 x 85lb
   2 x 16 x 95lb
   1 x 14 x 100lb <----- could barely straighten back up on that last one

_Leg Press_

   2 x 17/15 x 180lb
   2 x 16/15 x 200lb <--- need to go heavier to reach failure

_SLDLs_

   1 x 20 x 50lb
   3 x 17/15/15 x 60lb <---- failure on last 15, struggling

_Leg Extension_

   1 x 15 x 65lb
   1 x 14 x 75lb
   1 x 12 x 85lb <---- almost 13, but not a complete ROM, so didn't count it

_Seated Leg Curls_

   1 x 15 x 60lb
   1 x 15 x 75lb
   1 x 13 x 85lb <---- failure

_Calf Raises on Nat. Leg Press (I love my friggin calves)_

   1 x 20 x 155lb
   1 x 20 x 175lb
   1 x 20 x 195lb <---- struggling on last 3

*Abs*

_Crunches on Stability Ball_

 3 x 25

_Reverse Crunches on Stability Ball_

 3 x 25

   No Cardio.

 * Also, i know i said high-reps to failure, and no more counting, but I changed that... failure on last set only. And I noticed after this workout that if I want to work to failure, I'm gonna have to go even heavier on some of the exercises, because I wasn't anywhere near failure at some.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't ditch it all to gether, just make it work somewhere else.  Apples are good.


 What about unsweetened applesauce? Can i use them interchangeably? It's easier to mix (and faster to eat) applesauce with the oats in meal 1. Just wondering if the different states of the apple make a big difference in the way they're digested, being that one is still solid a nd has the skin, and the other is already partially broken down.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

*of note...*

I should also mention that the squats at 100 lb and the leg curls at 85lb are new personal bests. I know, wimpy wimpy in the grand scheme of things, but  RAWWRRRRRR for me!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

> 1 x 14 x 100lb


FOURTEEN


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> FOURTEEN


 Is that good? Or are you mocking me! haha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

That rocks


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What about unsweetened applesauce? Can i use them interchangeably? It's easier to mix (and faster to eat) applesauce with the oats in meal 1. Just wondering if the different states of the apple make a big difference in the way they're digested, being that one is still solid a nd has the skin, and the other is already partially broken down.




What is in it?  The sauce is grinded up.  The real apple you get more fiber (roughage) as you are eating the real thing.  Usually aplesauces have presarvatives and stuff like that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What is in it? The sauce is grinded up. The real apple you get more fiber (roughage) as you are eating the real thing. Usually aplesauces have presarvatives and stuff like that.


 Nothing is in it. pureed apples, unsweetened. nothing else. i get it at Wild Oats (whole foods store). i'll stick to whole apples if it's that big a deal.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nothing is in it. pureed apples, unsweetened. nothing else. i get it at Wild Oats (whole foods store). i'll stick to whole apples if it's that big a deal.




I don't know if it is a problem,.....lol, i have never seen aplesauce like that.  but i want some.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Let me just say this:

 Damn. I can eat these stuffed peppers every day for the rest of my life. It's the best food I've made in a long time. Amazing. I love it.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

good morning/afternoon GG.

How is the training going?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good morning/afternoon GG.
> 
> How is the training going?


 Superb, NT! Thanks for askin'! Had a GREAT workout this morning. Have been feeling fan-fucking-tastic all day. 

 How go things with you?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Superb, NT! Thanks for askin'! Had a GREAT workout this morning. Have been feeling fan-fucking-tastic all day.
> 
> How go things with you?



Feeling almost as good 

A little tired from the weekend pub crawl, but for not sleeping all Saturday and well into Sunday night, I can't complain.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Feeling almost as good
> 
> A little tired from the weekend pub crawl, but for not sleeping all Saturday and well into Sunday night, I can't complain.


  What a party animal! I don't think i could keep up with you. I'm a bit of a homebody (understatement of the year).


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

One's gotta do what one's gotta do.  

My step brother phoned to find out how we were feeling Sunday and was amazed that we hadn't slept yet.  We got home around 3'ish and continued our own little party.   And we have a rule that, if we party and don't make it to bed, we have to be up for our daughter - regardless of how tired we may be.  Our daughter got home from a friends about 11am.  It was a long day.  That was the end of a 4 weekend party binge.  It will be nice to just relax for 3 weekends until we start it up again for the Christmas parties.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> And we have a rule that, if we party and don't make it to bed, we have to be up for our daughter - regardless of how tired we may be....


 Amazing. I swear I don't know where you get that much energy hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Chest and Tris tomorrow on my new split...*

Don't remember who it was but someone recently mentioned doing DECLINE DB flies would possibly help to improve the boob situation.

 If I can get a bench tomorrow, i was thinking of doing these. I never do decline _anything_ except crunches. 

 Anyone care to chime in with some opinions, advice? Should I bother doing decline flies or presses? I'm trying to avoid having to get some kind of breast surgery. 

 I realize working the muscles will do nothing for the BOOBS themselves. I don't expect a miracle, but a passable optical illusion would be considered an improvement. If I can achieve that by way of some kind of exercise, I'd be happy (i think).


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

I believe any type of bench or flyes will help with the pectoral muscles...  I know GP does not believe in decline bench, therefore I do not do them.  Hmm I will ask him if you want....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Workout - November 9 - IM Competition Day 9*

*Chest*

_Flat Bench Press

_1 x 45lb (bar with no plates) x 10 <--- warm-up

_Incline DB Flies, 45-degree incline_

 1 x 15lb x 15
 3 x 20lb x 15/15/13

_Incline DB Chest Press, 45-degree incline_

 3 x 20lb x 15/13/13

*Triceps*

_Cable pushdowns_

 3 x 60lb x 16/14/13

_Nat. Seated Dip_

 1 x 45lb x 16
 1 x 50lb x 15
 1 x 60lb x 16

_Skull Crushers_

 3 x 20lb EZ Bar x 14/13/15 <---- fighting like crazy to get that last one up

_Pushups <--- I don't know why I bothered, was totally fatigued_

  2 x bodyweight x 10/7

*Abs*

_Crunches on the floor_

 1 x 10lb plate + bw x 15
 2 x bw x 20

_Crunches with legs up at 90-degree angle_

 2 x 20

_Full body crunches_

 2 x 10

_6 inches_

 1 x 32-second hold


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

o!  6 inches, my favorite! 

Good looki'n work out   Do you still feel the 45 degree incline in your chest?  Anything over 30 usually hits my delts harder than anything


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

GG....I really feel for you. My boobs are the smallest they've EVER been. My 'chest' is one of my best bp's, I guess it helps...a bit I think my last resort is implants, and I am SERIOUSLY thinking about, for me-mentally. Steve said he'd pay 1/2.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

ya, i"m considering too as it's a shame that you work so hard to look so great and then a body part that looked great when you were heavier now looks...well...you know..it's just not fair damnit..but there are the risks..see Tara Reid thread    ..k, that was mean...bad me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning Fit and Fabulous Ivy...wassup?


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

*Id* rather be thin fit and boobless than fat with big titahs!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

Implants


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Implants





You girls look great the way you are, no need for that


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm with Ian!  :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

If I ever decide to go under the knife, believe me, it won't be to make them BIGGER, just LIFT them. I love this size. I am thrilled to be an A. I just wish they were a HAPPY A, instead of a sad A.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Food - November 9 - IM Competition Day 9*

Meal 1: 445 AM

  1 cup Eggbeaters
  1 apple
  1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2: 645 AM (Post-workout)

  1.5 scoops of whey protein
  1/3 cup oats/barley/rye/wheat

Meal 3: 10 AM

  3.5 oz. tilapia
  1 cup broccoli
  1/4 cup cinnamon barley

Meal 4: 1 PM

  Stuffed Pepper: 
  4 oz. 96% lean ground beef
  1/2 cup barley
  1 large yellow pepper

Meal 5: 4 PM

  3.5 oz. tilapia
   1 cup broccoli
   1/4 cup cinnamon barley

Meal 6: 7 PM <--- hopefully i can go home by then. i may have to work late.

  2 oz. 96% lean ground beef
  1/2 cup eggbeaters
  1 cup broccoli
  2 fish oil caps

Meal 7: 930 PM

  4 oz. FF cottage cheese
  2 tbsp peanut butter
  1 tbsp SF Choc. Syrup

  and then off to bed I go...

  Total Calories: 1615
  Fat: 33g (20%)
  Carbs: 150g (31%)
  Prot: 188g (49%)

 Water: 4.5L
 Also had: 1 cup of coffee, 3 sticks of regular gum (bought it by mistake, oh well)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

It's funny to listen to the guys about whether women should get implants or not.  My wfie and I have talked to so many women that you really start to understand how women see themselves.  Everyone has their opinions about implants.  I say, if it makes you feel better, do it.  Will you look better to most men, probably not, but YOU yourself will feel better.

Ivy ... did I miss something?  I see you're in the 1600 calorie range.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's funny to listen to the guys about whether women should get implants or not. My wfie and I have talked to so many women that you really start to understand how women see themselves. Everyone has their opinions about implants. I say, if it makes you feel better, do it. Will you look better to most men, probably not, but YOU yourself will feel better.
> 
> Ivy ... did I miss something?  I see you're in the 1600 calorie range.


 Yep yep! You missed something. Check like two pages back. Changing my diet and workout split.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning Ivy.   
Hey congrats on modifying the diet and upping those calories.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Babe!! Your new calorie range and exercise split looks great girl     How do you feel?


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Great cals darlin 

You are getting up at 4:45 Nuts....  What time do you go to bed?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks girls!

_BC:_ I had to, or I was gonna waste away if I tried to keep it up. P-funk offered some advice on my diet, and so far so good!

_Andrea:_ And where the heck have YOU been missy? I haven't been by your journal (or anyone's really), cause i'm swamped with work here. Just popped in to get a "quick fix" hahaha! So do tell... 

_Jill:_ I get up at 430.  Eat breakfast sometime between 445 or 5. Head out to the gym then to work. I go to sleep (ideally) between 930 and 1030. Sometimes, a lot later than that if I've got distractions and lose track of time.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

I was soooooo sick yesterday.  Didn't even work.  But, I'm feeling better today!     Didn't end up doing much this weekend.  It's really cold out too, but I'm liking it........... for now


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey GG, those stuffed peppers sound yummy! I'm going to try making them tonight. Do you pour the tomato sauce on top after they're cooked or do you mix it in with the rice and meat mixture?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey GG, those stuffed peppers sound yummy! I'm going to try making them tonight. Do you pour the tomato sauce on top after they're cooked or do you mix it in with the rice and meat mixture?


 No tomato sauce. I substituted.

 Newman's Own Roasted Pepper and garlic Salsa. (Unrelated: I used the Newman's Own Tequila Lime salsa on my tilapia filets, topped those with cilantro).

 I started to brown the 96% lean beef in a large skillet on high, with about 1 tbsp of extra virgin olive oil, after a few minutes, I turned the heat down, and covered it, so that it would retain some moisture. Otherwise the meat, because it's so lean gets dry and crumbly. Ick.

 After the meat was browned, I poured 1/2 cup of the roasted garlic and pepper salsa into it, stirred/folded it all until it was mixed well, then covered and simmered for another 7-10 minutes. In the meantime my barley was finishing cooking (and I should mention that I will never again cook barley WITHOUT cinnamon in it -- it's DAMN GOOD that way!). 

 After that. I measured out a 1/2 cup serving of barley and 4 oz. serving of meat for each pepper, mixed together and put into a large pepper. Yes. I'm that meticulous that I need to have exact measurements for all of them hahahaha!

 Then put the peppers into my oven (toaster oven in my case), for 25 minutes at 375. 

 Next time I might brush the sides of the pepper lightly with some olive oil.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> _Jill:_ I get up at 430.  Eat breakfast sometime between 445 or 5. Head out to the gym then to work. I go to sleep (ideally) between 930 and 1030. Sometimes, a lot later than that if I've got distractions and lose track of time.



 ... someone else who goes to bed early like us.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No tomato sauce. I substituted.
> 
> Newman's Own Roasted Pepper and garlic Salsa. (Unrelated: I used the Newman's Own Tequila Lime salsa on my tilapia filets, topped those with cilantro).
> 
> ...


Thanks! I too am a measuring freak, I even measure my cinnamon for my oatmeal (obsessive, yes, but I don't care ) Can't wait to make these tonight. Funny you should mention putting the cinnamon in the barley, my boyfriend's mother is Greek and she puts cinnamon in all  her rice dishes. I thought it was odd at first, but it does actually taste good. Who wuold have thought


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

> Sometimes, a lot later than that if I've got distractions and lose track of time.


I go to bed early too 


Distractions can be fun sometimes


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If I ever decide to go under the knife, believe me, it won't be to make them BIGGER, just LIFT them. I love this size. I am thrilled to be an A. I just wish they were a HAPPY A, instead of a sad A.


 

Hi Ivy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy!


 Hey chickie! Read about your 1.25 hour your cardiofest! hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I go to bed early too
> 
> 
> Distractions can be fun sometimes


 hahahhahahaha! 

 oh wait. This is my "serious" journal. No kissing in here. I take it back! hahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey chickie! Read about your 1.25 hour your cardiofest! hahaha!


Oh, and it was good   I thought this journal was a serious one?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... someone else who goes to bed early like us.


 I have a hard time believing you're an "early to bed" kind of guy! haha! but if you say so!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks! I too am a measuring freak, I even measure my cinnamon for my oatmeal (obsessive, yes, but I don't care ) Can't wait to make these tonight. Funny you should mention putting the cinnamon in the barley, my boyfriend's mother is Greek and she puts cinnamon in all her rice dishes. I thought it was odd at first, but it does actually taste good. Who wuold have thought


 OK you are officially worse than me. You measure your CINNAMON?!?! That's got like a negligible amount of anything! hahahaha! 

 Yeah... cinnamon in rice and barley and oatmeal and eggs and chicken and and and... YUMMMM!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I was soooooo sick yesterday.  Didn't even work.  But, I'm feeling better today!     Didn't end up doing much this weekend.  It's really cold out too, but I'm liking it........... for now


 Oops I missed this one!

 Wow. well i'm glad you're feeling better today! I was all worried that something'd happened to you over the weekend. No posts from ya for days! Enjoy the cold weather! I'm jealous! Laugh at me all you want, but i am!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahhahahaha!
> 
> oh wait. This is my "serious" journal. No kissing in here. I take it back! hahaha!


 


aww you can kiss!  Just no chewing gum


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Dear Metabolism, 

 Please hurry up and stabilize. I am feeding you more food. Stop being hungry. You weren't hungry when I had you going at 1100 calories. Now I'm giving you 500 more and you're acting like a greedy little five year old. Seriously. 

 That shit ain't funny. Get your act together and work with me here.

 Thanks much,
 Ivonne


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> o!  6 inches, my favorite!
> 
> Good looki'n work out   Do you still feel the 45 degree incline in your chest?  Anything over 30 usually hits my delts harder than anything


 Actually now that I think about it, it wasn't 45 it WAS 30.  i'm a dummy.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK you are officially worse than me. You measure your CINNAMON?!?! That's got like a negligible amount of anything! hahahaha!
> 
> Yeah... cinnamon in rice and barley and oatmeal and eggs and chicken and and and... YUMMMM!


 Like I said, I am a measuring freak. I actually used to measure my salt and pepper too (don't tell anyone  ) But I've gotten over that


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Like I said, I am a measuring freak. I actually used to measure my salt and pepper too (don't tell anyone  ) But I've gotten over that


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

*Food - November 10 - IM Competition Day 10*

Meal 1 445 AM:

  Open-Face Egg Sandwich:
  1 1/4 cup Egg Beaters
  1 slice of Rubschlager Sunflower Multi-Grain Bread
  1 tbsp Smuckers Sugar Free Strawberry Jam
  6oz. Peppermint Coffee

Meal 2: 8 AM:

  4 oz. Tilapia
  1 cup broccoli
  4 oz. diced new potatoes (Del Monte, washed to reduce sodium) with spices

Meal 3 11 AM: 

  Stuffed Pepper (my last one! Time to make more!):
  4 oz. 96% lean ground beef
  1/2 cup cinnamon barley
  1 large pepper

Meal 4 2 PM:

  3 oz. 96% Lean Ground Beef (leftovers)
  1 oz. Tilapia (leftovers)
  1 cup broccoli
  1/4 cup cinnamon barley

Meal 5 530 PM:

  4 oz. chicken breast
  1 cup broccoli

Meal 6 830 PM:

  4 oz. FF cottage cheese
  2 tbsp nat. pb (time to buy more!)
  1 tbsp SF choc. syrup

Meal 7 1030 PM:

 1 scoop whey
 2 fish oil

  Total Calories: 1569        
  Fat: 37g (23%)
  Carbs: 114g (24%)
  Protein: 196g (53%)

  Water goal: 5L


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

*The Plan for Today.*

The plan for today was to make it an off day. However, I'm gonna throw in some cardio. HIIT either on the stairmaster or the bike.

 I really don't like the stationary bike. I don't know wtf is my problem with it. I have enough endurance, and I have strong legs. But for some reason, just the THOUGHT of getting on a stationary bike makes me tired, which is also why I've NEVER taken a spinning class (something I'm gonna do for the first time this month, oh boy). 

 At the same time that the thought of stationary cycling tires me out, it BORES me and makes me feel like I'm getting an incomplete workout. I feel like I'm only working out from the waist down, as opposed to when I use the treadmill or stairmaster, where my arms are pumping and moving as well. It stands to reason that I'd be more tired if I'm using my entire body, right? I know it's a flawed theory, if I'm working harder on the bike, even if it's from the waist down, I'll be more tired. It's all mental with me.

 Anyway, yeah. HIIT today. And abs. Let's see if that damn girl isn't hogging my nat. crunch machine today. Did I mention what a bitch she was? I asked her if I could work in my three sets with hers and she flat out said no.  She said she rested too little between sets and would be there for a while. What the fuck? Is she doing 20 sets or something? That's why my ab routine was on the floor yesterday. I hope she's so sore today that she can't move. Bitch.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

> Let's see if that damn girl isn't hogging my nat. crunch machine today. Did I mention what a bitch she was? I asked her if I could work in my three sets with hers and she flat out said no.




that is cool.....I would have said...."oh, that is alright you fat pig.  i don't use machines for abs because I know how to really workout."  Then I would have just done weighted sit ups.  Screw ab machines.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is cool.....I would have said...."oh, that is alright you fat pig. i don't use machines for abs because I know how to really workout." Then I would have just done weighted sit ups. Screw ab machines.


 hahahahahah! I kept my mean thoughts to myself (for once), but i did do weighted sit ups (well, crunches), along with a bunch of other things. hahaha!

 P.S. She had braided pigtails, and i felt like pulling her off the machine by the damn things!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

mmmmm.........I love braided pigtails.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mmmmm.........I love braided pigtails.


 Hey Funky... Good to know.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

*Workout - November 10 - IM Competition Day 10*

*Cardio*

 Well.... I confronted the bike head on. 

 I did about 12 minutes of HIIT before feeling like I was gonna pass out -- started out at 30/30, and the last few cycles at 40/30. By the time I stepped off the bike I was drenched. Then I did another round on the stairmaster. 10 minutes, level 20 intervals.

 My legs, or rather my quads and hams, feel like they've doubled in size. The "teardrop" part of my quads is huuuuuuuuge. Holy crap i wish my legs looked like this every day. hahahaha!

*Abs*

_Nat. weighted crunches_

 1 x 65lb x 20
 1 x 75lb x 15 <---- was starting to use my arms to pull and rather than lose form, I went back to...
 1 x 65lb x 20

_Decline Crunches_

 3 x BW x 25 <----- moderately fast reps, hold for 30 seconds on last rep


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Good morning Ivy..yesterday's breakfast looks awesome


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy..yesterday's breakfast looks awesome


 The egg sandwich? That's today darlin'! November 10! 

 Unless you meant my oatmeal and eggs from the day before! hahahaha!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dear Metabolism,
> 
> Please hurry up and stabilize. I am feeding you more food. Stop being hungry. You weren't hungry when I had you going at 1100 calories. Now I'm giving you 500 more and you're acting like a greedy little five year old. Seriously.
> 
> ...



This is one of the shitty things about increasing cals.  I find myself wanting to eat the most when I am in a surplus of Cals.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

ya, Iain, what's up with that???  I'm the same way.  sorry Ivy, yep today's breaky sounds soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yummy..mine was good too tho, so can't complain..I had an oat and ew's pancake with natty spread down the middle and made into a crepe..yumm

HEY!  Aren't you supposed to be super duper squiddle weedlie busy today and not online?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ya, Iain, what's up with that??? I'm the same way. sorry Ivy, yep today's breaky sounds soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yummy..mine was good too tho, so can't complain..I had an oat and ew's pancake with natty spread down the middle and made into a crepe..yumm
> 
> HEY!  Aren't you supposed to be super duper squiddle weedlie busy today and not online?


 *Vel: *Damn. yours does sound yummy too.

 Yes. Shhhhhh. I'm NOT SUPPOSED to be here, but my photoshop file is huge. Gigs-huge. SO every time i save or perform more than one thing on it, it takes forever, even on my supposedly very fast machine. So i have some down time every few minutes.  Just have to be quick so my boss doesn't walk in and bust me "not working" even though I am. haha!

*Iain:* ARRGH. This sucks. It's the first time I do this (conscious of what I'm doing) with my calories, so I didn't know what to expect. And it's crazy. I just ate my 8 AM meal, and normally, I wouldn't even be thinking of food right now on my 1100 cal days. Yet, my stomach is GROWLING right now.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

1100 calorie days should never exist.....I could see if maybe it was the week before a contest and you weren't eating carbs or something but c'mon.  that is way to low.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1100 calorie days should never exist.....I could see if maybe it was the week before a contest and you weren't eating carbs or something but c'mon. that is way to low.


 Patrick - I'm not doing that anymore. I'm just referring to when I was. Like, um... up to last week hahaha! I spent almost 3 months between 1000-1200 calories from July to late October.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

I am hungry just thinking about it.   LOL, my meals are about 650 cals each.....I would be done eating after 2 meals.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am hungry just thinking about it. LOL, my meals are about 650 cals each.....I would be done eating after 2 meals.


 Just had another stuffed pepper... last one.  So sad.

 Man I'm gonna be in a conference thurs-sun and if you can believe this, I have pretty much planned my meals for the next four days, with some wiggle room of course, since there's a lot of "spontaneous" activity that could come up. 

 Obssessive? Maybe a little hahahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, my meals are about 650 cals each



 ... that's a sure way to pack on some weight.  My vainty disallows me to have any kind of 6 pack hiding


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... that's a sure way to pack on some weight.  My vainty disallows me to have any kind of 6 pack hiding




OH man, I am depressed as hell right now.  I feel like a fat piece of shit.  The only thing is I just keep the goal in mind.  I do whatever I have to do to put on size before I diet down.  I need more muscle so if I have to gain weight and some BF then I do it.  It is depressing but I never let the goal out of my sight.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OH man, I am depressed as hell right now. I feel like a fat piece of shit. The only thing is I just keep the goal in mind. I do whatever I have to do to put on size before I diet down. I need more muscle so if I have to gain weight and some BF then I do it. It is depressing but I never let the goal out of my sight.


 See what you did NT???  

 hahahaha!

 Funky - i'm trying to get to that mindset - not worry about BF right now and concentrate on muscle, but I freak out periodically.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> See what you did NT???
> 
> hahahaha!
> 
> Funky - i'm trying to get to that mindset - not worry about BF right now and concentrate on muscle, but I freak out periodically.



I freak out all the time.  it is upseting.  bulking messes with my head.  but i just know that it has to be done.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh, MY GOD! How F****N good are those stuffed peppers  

I'm totally making them a staple in my diet  

I changed it a bit to what I had in my kitchen:

1 green pepper
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
4 oz lean ground beef
1/4 cup onion
1/2 tsp garlic powder ( yes, I measured it  )
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes (measured as well  )
1/2 cup salt-free tomato sauce

I mixed everything together in a pan and then stuffed it all into the pepper and baked it for 30 min. TO DIE FOR!  I use a salt substitute called "No-Salt" (you can get it int he grocery store where the spices are.  I didn't like it at first, but I've been using it for four years now and it tastes like salt to me)  I sprinkled that all over it so it wouldn't be bland. I don't use salt because I bloat up like a pig.

Anyways, thanks again for sharing the recipe, it's nice to add some variety. Have a great day GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Oh, MY GOD! How F****N good are those stuffed peppers


 YAY!!!! I'm so glad you liked it!

 Your ingredients sound good, too! Don't see the cinnamon in there though - you're missing out! trust me! It really adds that special touch! 




> I mixed everything together in a pan and then stuffed it all into the pepper and baked it for 30 min. TO DIE FOR! I use a salt substitute called "No-Salt" (you can get it int he grocery store where the spices are. I didn't like it at first, but I've been using it for four years now and it tastes like salt to me) I sprinkled that all over it so it wouldn't be bland.


 I've thought to buy it before, but always doubt that it will be worth it and end up putting it back on the shelf. Hmmm. Somethign to think about. 



> I don't use salt because I bloat up like a pig.


 Yeah I use only salt-free seasonings now. No unnecessary sodium or sugar in my diet.
 



> Anyways, thanks again for sharing the recipe, it's nice to add some variety. Have a great day GG!


 No problem!  Glad to have helped! Yes, they will be a regular item in my meals for a while I believe. Easy to make and are a complete meal in a little package! Can't beat that!

 Hope you have a great day too!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Look whos invisible


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Look whos invisible


 Pretty cool trick, huh?  I'm available for parties and bar mitzvahs!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 10, 2004)

If you buy the "No-Salt" give it a try for at least two weeks. I struggled through it the first few days and then I became to really like it. I prefer it over salt now. It's going to probably taste yucky to you at first, but you will begin to like it the more you use it. I never use salt anymore. I really do prefer this stuff


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea.

But if your so invisible, how come I knew you were there?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Yea.
> 
> But if your so invisible, how come I knew you were there?


 Cause you're stalking me. 

 Stalker. hahahaha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

I thought *I* was the stalker?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> If you buy the "No-Salt" give it a try for at least two weeks. I struggled through it the first few days and then I became to really like it. I prefer it over salt now. It's going to probably taste yucky to you at first, but you will begin to like it the more you use it. I never use salt anymore. I really do prefer this stuff


  I'm going to wild oats today, so i'll see if i pick one up. Thanks for the tip!

 Update: couldn't find any at wild oats! I did buy some toasted hazelnut oil and a tub of nat. pb*!

 *I can't believe how well i've behaved with the PB. Just taking my 1 or 2 tbsp servings at a time, not dipping into it at random times of the day. I'm not even tempted to. Yay me.  Somebody give me a gold star, quick!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

*Feeling...*

.... BLOATED.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I thought *I* was the stalker?!?


 You were?? My bad!

 And then there were two. That I know of.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

*Food - November 11 - IM Competition Day 11*

Meal 1 445 AM:

 1 cup eggbeaters
 1/c cup oatmeal
 1 small apple

Meal 2 7AM (postworkout):

 1.5 scoops of whey prot.
 1/3 cup multigrain mix

Meal 3 10 AM:

 3 oz. chicken
 4 oz. diced new potatoes
 1 cup broccoli

Meal 4 1 PM:

 3 oz. chicken
 1/2 cup cinnamon barley
 1 cup broccoli

Meal 5 4 PM: 

 3.5 oz. chicken
 1 cup broccoli

Meal 6 7 PM:

 2 oz. chicken
 2 fish oil caps

Meal 7 10 PM:

 4 oz. FF cottage cheese
 2 tbsp peanut butter
 1 tbsp SF Choc. Syrup

 Total Calories: 1613
 Fat 36g (21%)
 Carbs 126g (26%)
 Prot 202g (53%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

*The Plan for Today: Back & Bis*

I'm gonna be working at the setup for a conference all day today, so i'm heading out to the gym before my day gets crazy.

 I forgot to factor in all the exercising I'm gonna be doing at this conference this weekend -- friday, saturday and sunday: three days full of all sorts of step/bosu/bodybar/ball/bootcamp/hip hop classes, plus some lectures on lactate threshold training, nutrition for weight training, training female clients, and a few other health-related ones. 

  I already paid for some of it, so I'd hate to miss out. But I'll have to take it easy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

have fun!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have fun!!


 Spanks, Funky! I plan to!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Have a great day Ivy! Sounds fun!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

*Workout - November 11 - IM Competition Day 11*

Warmup: 5 min. moderate intensity on the Elliptical with "ski poles" (WTF! I'm blanking out! What are they friggin called!)

*Back*

All exercises to failure on last set
30-35 sec. rest intervals

Superset 1:

_Wide-Grip Pulldowns_
2 x 70lb x 12/10 
1 x 60lb x 16

_Close-Grip Pulldowns_
3 x 60lb x 15/15/17

Superset 2:

_Seated Rows_
3 x 60lb x 15/15/17        

_Assisted Pull-ups_
1 x Assist 13 x 14
1 x Assist 12 x 12
1 x Assist 10 x 12, almost 13

_Bent-Over BB Rows_
3 x 40lb x 15/15/18

*Biceps*

All exercises to failure on last set
30-35 sec. rest intervals

_Hammer Curls_
1 x 15lb x 12
2 x 12lb x 16/16 barely

_Reverse Grip BB Curls_
3 x 20lb EZ Bar x 4/8/12 <--- i don't know what happened on that first set, my left wrist gave out so I freaked and stopped the set, was better on 2nd set and fine on 3rd set.

_Alternating Curls_
3 x 12lb x 15/15/13


*Abs*

30-35 sec. rest intervals

_Nat. Weighted Crunches_
3 x 70lb x 20 (5 fast, 5 slow, 5 fast, 5 slow)

_Roman Chair Knee Raises_
3 x 15 (slow and controlled, hold on last rep)

_Decline Crunches_
3 x 20 (pulsing, hold for 30 sec. on last rep)

_Nat. Weighted Crunches_
1 x 70lb x 15 (slow and controlled)

Feelings:
Overall, it was a pretty good workout. I am thinking I might switch to chest and bi and back and tri instead because after all the back exercises my biceps were fatiguing too quickly on all the curls. I don't know if switching the combinations is a good idea. but I feel inclined to try it, if it means I'll get a better workout for the bis and tris that way. I didn't have any problems with the triceps when I worked chest first the other day. Somethin' to think about I guess.

Alrighty I'm off to do some volunteer work at this conference thingy!

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

I wonder if you'd be over training your CNS, giving your back/bis and tris a work out 


'tri' it I guess.... haha 'tri'  O boy, i'm corny


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Boy, your weekend sounds packed!! Is all that stuff for work?? 

How have you been sweetie?  How do you feel with the increased cals?  Your doing super!!   

What's barley?  Where do I get it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I wonder if you'd be over training your CNS, giving your back/bis and tris a work out
> 
> 
> 'tri' it I guess.... haha 'tri'  O boy, i'm corny



no no, i'll be doing my back and tris one day, chest and bis another day, instead of back/bis, chest/tris. Same split, just flip the upper arm muscles around. Unless what you meant by that was that by working my back i'm working my bis and then adding tris to the mix. hahahaha in that case, i may be S.O.L. but yeah. i'm just gonna try that and see. maybe it was just today or something.i mean before, i used to do chest/back/bicep/tricep all in one workout so i don't know what gives with this issue today. 

ok now i'm really almost outta here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Boy, your weekend sounds packed!! Is all that stuff for work??
> 
> How have you been sweetie?  How do you feel with the increased cals?  Your doing super!!
> 
> What's barley?  Where do I get it?



HELLL NO! Not for work at all. This is for fun, and hopefully for my FUTURE work!  The main purpose is to go learn stuff and meet fitness professionals and hope that they remember my name when i come knockin' on their doors in a few months. hahaha!

I've been good - action-packed couple of days recently at work. and yeah, working out, eating more. I'm feeling ok in general BUT: 1) bloated, 2) hungry all the time (which has been explained to me that it is normal and a good sign), 3) broke - more food=more $$$$ ARRRGHHH!

How have YOU been? Are we still on for colorado in January?! I'm totally looking forward to that! And then I think I have new york in March for another conference thing (if i can weasel my way into working at that conference, otherwise i may not be able to afford it).

Barley - it is a grain, looks kinda like valencia rice, but brownish, the kind used in spanish yellow rice with chicken. It is really called PEARLED BARLEY. i get it in bulk at Wild Oats (the whole foods store). I'm sure you can get it at Whole Foods MArket, or Trader Joe's or even at some farmer's markets if you guys have those in the winter!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no no, i'll be doing my back and tris one day, chest and bis another day, instead of back/bis, chest/tris.


Yeap!  but when you work your back, you are *also working your bi's   (since both are for pulling)  I think that's why they get grouped like that. When ever I do rows, I get a great bicep pump


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

just got home.

 worked the registration booth for 7 hours straight.

 so. f*cking. tired.

 delts at 5 AM tomorrow, then conference all day long.

 All these cool people from new york are going out tonight, and I am staying home and being the good girl that I am, and for once, instead of hearing the same crap, "Oh come on.. just one night. You're obssessed, you need to loosen up. blah blah bullshit..." FOR ONCE, these great wonderful understanding people were like, "Oh wow, that's amazing. You are really dedicated and it shows. You go girl. That's ok. Get your rest and we'll hang out for breakfast tomorrow."

 I like fitness-minded people. They're partying cause they're from out of town. This is a vacation to them. To me, it's just another weekend. I don't go out. I don't drink. And I don't give a crap if that makes people think I need to loosen up.  And tonight, I'm thrilled that I don't _have_ to not give a crap, because tonight, it was totally cool and understood that I've got some goals I'm working toward and a night out drinking and partying doesn't fit into the game plan.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

sounds tiring Ivonne :/

I bet you'll get some good sleep... GO TO BED :bounce:


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 12, 2004)

Gawd your so vanilla.






















Jk


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Gawd your so vanilla.
> Jk


 
 I'm awesome. Take it back!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

*Food - November 12 - IM Competition Day 12*

Meal 1 445 AM:

    1 cup eggbeaters
    1/c cup oatmeal
    1 small apple

Meal 2 630AM (postworkout):

    1.5 scoops of whey prot.
    1/2 cup multigrain mix

Meal 3 845AM:

    3 oz. chicken
  1/2 cup cinnamon barley
    1 cup broccoli

Meal 4 1130 AM:

    3 oz. chicken
    1/4 cup cinnamon barley
    1 cup broccoli

Meal 5 230 PM: 

    3 oz. chicken
    1 cup broccoli

Meal 6 515 PM:

    2 oz. chicken
    2 fish oil caps

Meal 7 8 PM:

    4 oz. FF cottage cheese
    2 tbsp peanut butter
    1 tbsp SF Choc. Syrup

    Total Calories: 1630
    Fat 35g (20%)
    Carbs 136g (28%)
    Prot 200g (52%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

Game plan for today: Delts. 

 Besides my usual lat raises/front raises/presses, I'm gonna throw in some sets with cables. Should be oodles of fun. 

 After that, I have a step class at 730 in the morning with some "Don't-you-know-who-I-am!", important step instructor at the conference. 

 Have I ever mentioned how much I love Step? I know Spinning or whatever other latest cardio class (ramp? hula hoops? strip tease?) is all the rage these days, , but Step is my trusty ol' favorite. I kick major ass in Step. It's a wonder I've never actually ended up teaching Step classes. Guess I'm selfish like that: don't wanna have to worry about other people while I'm enjoying my Step. hahahaha! 

 One of the girls yesterday suggested I get my group instructor certification, but honestly, I don't think I'll use it. Something to think about, I guess. This is the place and weekend to do it, if I ever were going to!

 Alrighty... headin' out...

 Have a great day everybody!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

have a fun day at the convention today.

that is crazy that you didn't go and hang out with everyone.  You are a real goal getter.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

She actually scheduled her obligations at the convention around her meals....   lol  She cracks me up.


G'mornin' baby


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Barley - it is a grain, looks kinda like valencia rice, but brownish, the kind used in spanish yellow rice with chicken. It is really called PEARLED BARLEY. i get it in bulk at Wild Oats (the whole foods store). I'm sure you can get it at Whole Foods MArket, or Trader Joe's or even at some farmer's markets if you guys have those in the winter!



...and when you cook it..it looks like little belly buttons :ha ha: ..no seriously..it does!

Good morning IVy! Have fun with those conference classes..it sounds like sooooooooooo much fun!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Good Morning Sweetie


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont think i like barley


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> She actually scheduled her obligations at the convention around her meals....   lol  She cracks me up.
> 
> 
> G'mornin' baby


 actually! hahaahah i didn't even have to do that. It pretty much came out to every session being 2.5-3 hours so i was right on with my food. It wasn't even an issue. People all over the place were doing the same thing.

 Man I can't believe I even stressed about this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have a fun day at the convention today.
> 
> that is crazy that you didn't go and hang out with everyone.  You are a real goal getter.


 Yeah i really know how to live it up. hahahahaahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...and when you cook it..it looks like little belly buttons :ha ha: ..no seriously..it does!
> 
> Good morning IVy! Have fun with those conference classes..it sounds like sooooooooooo much fun!!!


 Barley -- bellybuttons, or not, it's GREAT! I don't know how jill doesn't like it. It's like brown rice but sweeter!

 The conference: You know what? it's a blast! i changed my entire schedule when i got there, as my interests have shifted from what they were in june when i registered for this. hahaah! 

 Spent more time in lectures about training, nutrition and stuff like that, than taking exercise classes. Go figure! I'm FASCINATED. Here's the website of the organization: www.ecaworldfitness.com.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

*Workout - November 12 - IM Competition Day 11*

*Delts*

 I went with independent weight on each side today. No nautilus presses. Trying to even out. My left fatigues way faster than my right. I feel goofy.

  All exercises to failure on last set. 

  Hammerstrength Overhead Presses
  1 x 10lb each side x 12
  1 x 25lb each side x 16
  2 x 30lb each side x 16/15 <----struggling
  1 x 35lb each side x 13 <----recovered, but started struggling at 11 pushed two more out

_Cable Lat Raises_
  1 x 15lb each side (too much) x 8 with horrible form.
  3 x 10lb each side x 16/16/14

  Superset:

_DB Lateral Side Raises_
  4 x 10lb x 16/15/13
_DB Front Raises_
  4 x 10lb x 14/14/14<---barely on last set

_Bent-over Lat Raises_

  4 x 10lb x 15/15/17<--- barely


*Abs*
_
  Roman Chair Knee Raises
_Slow and controlled

  4 x 20

_Nautilus Weighted Crunches_

  4 x 65lb x 20 (5 fast, 5 slow for two sets, 10 fast, 10 slow for two sets)


*Cardio (at the conference)*

_Body Bar/Step Boot Camp:_

 This class was 45 minutes of light resistance training with a 9lb body bar, working upper body, along with cardio intervals and lunge movments on the step for lower body and aerobic work. No risers because tomorrow is leg day at the gym and I didn't want to over do it.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey, Ivy, have a great weekend. I'll be checking in.  One of my girlfriends is moving away Sunday and I'm hosting a "Going Away Party" which means lots of alcoholic beverages and snacks (I'm thinking cut up fruit with fatfree sugarfree vanilla yoghurt for dip and veggies and hummus dip. How do you think that will go over?) I don't know what the girls will think about that, but too bad, I'm the host!!! I've rid my apartment of all evil foods, and  If they want salty, greasy fatty food, they'll have to bring thier own   . But, I'm going to go out and have a few drinks and enjoy myself and get right back on track! I'm trying not to feel soooo guilty about having a few drinks, but I am  . Wonder if certainl alcohols are lower in cals than others   Do you know?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy, have a great weekend. I'll be checking in. One of my girlfriends is moving away Sunday and I'm hosting a "Going Away Party" which means lots of alcoholic beverages and snacks (I'm thinking cut up fruit with fatfree sugarfree vanilla yoghurt for dip and veggies and hummus dip. How do you think that will go over?) I don't know what the girls will think about that, but too bad, I'm the host!!! I've rid my apartment of all evil foods, and If they want salty, greasy fatty food, they'll have to bring thier own . But, I'm going to go out and have a few drinks and enjoy myself and get right back on track! I'm trying not to feel soooo guilty about having a few drinks, but I am  . Wonder if certainl alcohols are lower in cals than others   Do you know?


 Hey Kerri! Sounds like your friends are in for a bit of a surprise! I hope it's potluck!  hahahaha! For THEIR sake anyway! 

 Alcohol: Funny you ask! Jill seems to have started a thread on that very same topic today:


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Ivy, I checked out the thread and got the info I needed. You're 
becoming a walking book of knowledge girl  

"Got a question? Just ask Ivy."


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Ivy, I checked out the thread and got the info I needed. You're
> becoming a walking book of knowledge girl
> 
> "Got a question? Just ask Ivy."


 HAHAHAHHAHA! I can't take any credit for that one darlin'! Except for retrieving the link to it!  But I try!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

*Oh Damn.*

*Update*: didn't do anything other than the two lectures: Female Training Advantages and Fat Metabolism & Exercise Science. 

 --------

 I woke up at 430 to go do legs at the gym. Just remembered today is Saturday. They don't open until 8 AM. Now I can't go back to bed. 

  Oh well. 

 As for the conference, I have a lecture at 930: The Female Training Advantage. I was reading through the notes in the session outline, and the first half of it sounds like a recap of my pt. certification course hahahaha! But the other half goes into strength training splits, intensity, rest and recovery, etc., all specific to working with female clients. 

  Other stuff I've got schedule there: 

  "Dancers Sculpt" (just for fun, a ballet-oriented workout -- i love ballet)

  "Sport to the Max" (a cardio class founded upon dynamic sports-like movements)

  "Female, Fat, Forty and Frustrated" (more lecturing on working with female clients)

  "Fat Metabolism and Exercise Performance"

  "Ramping" (it's kinda like Step, but with this "ramp" that looks like half of a "simon says" game-- remember those? Just curious).

  Oh and I forgot to mention, yesterday just before I left, I did this crazy thing called Fre Flo Do. I'm not even sure how to describe it. It's a treadmill with no sides or front panel/display, which they call a Launchpad. You work with a trainer, and jogging lightly on the launchpad you go through various moves, games, exercises, drills etc. working on functional performance and coordination. I really worked up a sweat in about 15 minutes. I don't know how much something like this can "stick" in the long run, but it was fun to try. I'll keep my stairmaster, though. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

*Food - November 13 - IM Competition Day 13*

Meal 1 - 630 AM

 1 cup eggbeaters
 1/2 cup oatmeal
 1 apple

Meal 2 - 830 AM (PWO)

 1.5 scoops of whey
 1/2 cup multigrains

Meal 3 - 1130 AM

 3 oz. chicken
 1/2 cup barley
 1 cup broccoli

Meal 4 - 200 PM

 4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
 1 tbsp salsa
 1/2 cup barley
 1 green pepper

Meal 5 - 5 PM

 3 oz. chicken
 1 cup broccoli
 2 fish oil caps

Meal 6 - 8 PM

 4 oz. ff cottage cheese
 2 tbsp peanut butter
 1 tbsp sf choc. syrup

Meal 7 - 11 PM (if I'm still awake)

 2 oz. chicken
 2 fish oil caps

 Total Calories: 1688
 Fat: 36g (20%)
 Carbs: 150g (30%)
 Prot: 197g (50%)


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

You're diet is looking right on But what is "multigrain"??  Is it that barley stuff?


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

BTW I was just thinking.....WHY THE HECK ARE YOU UP AT 4:30 ON YOUR DAY OFF????????????????????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You're diet is looking right on But what is "multigrain"??  Is it that barley stuff?


 Nope. It's just like rolled oats/oatmeal but instead of just oats it has barley, wheat, bran and oats. It's a hot cereal just like oatmeal. I throw a half cup of it uncooked into my post-workout protein shake.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> BTW I was just thinking.....WHY THE HECK ARE YOU UP AT 4:30 ON YOUR DAY OFF????????????????????


 welllllll. hahaha, the conference i'm going to had a lecture i wanted to attend at 7 am. So the plan was to get up early, like i do mon-fri, and workout, then get out of the gym with enough time to drive back to the beach and go to the lecture. However, there was a slight snag, since on saturdays the gym doesn't open until 8 AM. So I skipped the lecture (no big deal, ended up attending two other fascinating ones by Dr. Len Kravits from the University of New Mexico) later today. So fascinating in fact, that I'm temporarily swayed to forego colorado and consider UNM for my school plans!

  I shoulda just stayed in bed an extra hour or two, but oh well  hahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

Dr. Lenny kravits


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

*Workout - November 13 - IM Competition Day 13*

*Legs*

 Changed things up a bit today.

_Squats_
 rest interval 30 seconds

 warmup: 1 x 45lb (bar, no plates) x 10
 1 x 65lb x 8
 1 x 85lb x 6
 1 x 95lb x 6
 1 x 105lb x 6
 1 x 110lb x 6
 1 x 95lb x 12

_SLDLs_

 1 x 50 x 8
 1 x 60 x 8
 1 x 70 x 8
 1 x 80 x 8
 1 x 50 x 15

_Superset (both with 15lb dumbells):_

_- One-Legged Squats (inactive leg resting on bench)_
   2 x 15lb x 12

_- Walking Lunges_
   2 x 28 (length of the weight racks wall, roundtrip)

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee Raises (slow and controlled)_
 2 x 20

_Nat. Weighted Crunches (one set fast, one set slow)_
 2 x 20 

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 2 x 20 (pulsing)

*Stretching*

 I don't usually spend a lot of time stretching (i know, BAD ivonne!).  But since I was now in no hurry I took my time and did about 10 minutes of stretching in the quiet area of the gym.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Dr. Lenny kravits


i know! it was funny to read that on the session outline! hahahaha!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Dang GG !

It looks pretty seriuos in here diet and workout - wise !   Good job


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dang GG !
> 
> It looks pretty seriuos in here diet and workout - wise !   Good job


 I don't mess around Gary!  hahahaha! Thanks!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, Ivy 
Just rolled out of bed at 1:00  and I thought I'd check in. Went to the bar with the girls last night and drank way tooooooooooooooo many drinks  Feel like crap today


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 14, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy
> Just rolled out of bed at 1:00  and I thought I'd check in. Went to the bar with the girls last night and drank way tooooooooooooooo many drinks  Feel like crap today


 AAAH! Oh well. but you had a good time, right? 

 Just let it slide and get back on track!  it was a nice break. woo hoo!

 So what did you drink?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Food - November 14 - IM Competition Day 14*

Meal 1 - 5 AM

  1 cup eggbeaters
  1 slice Rubschlager Sunflower Multigrain Bread
  1 tbsp smucker's sugar free strawberry jam
  6 oz. coffee

  Meal 2 - 830 AM

  1 cup eggbeaters
  1/2 cup oatmeal

  Meal 3 - 1130 AM

  1 large green pepper
  1/2 cup cinnamon barley with hazelnut oil
  4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1 tbsp newman's own roasted garlic and pepper salsa

  Meal 4 - 230 PM

  1/2 cup oatmeal
  1 cup broccoli
  3 oz. chicken breast

  Meal 5 - 530 PM

  4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  2 oz. diced new potatoes
  1 cup broccoli
  1 fish oil

  Meal 6 - 830 PM

  4 oz. FF cottage cheese
  2 tbsp peanut  butter
  1 tbsp SF Choc. Syrup

  Total Calories: 1402        
  Fat: 29g (20%)
  Carbs: 116g (29%)
  Protein: 167g (51%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Workout - November 14 - IM Competition Day 14*

Today is a rest day, where I was just gonna do some cardio or something. I did 2/3 of a cheerleading class called Bring It On. Learned the choreography (what a blast!) but didn't have enough brainpower left to master it. I walked out early. Was fun though. It's the first time in a little over 10 years that I do any kind of cheerleading activity, and it was certainly a reality check. I am not 17 years old anymore! Yes. I was a cheerleader in high school. Surprise, surprise. Hahahaha! 

 Anyway, I've got a lot of stuff going on here, well going on in my mind actually. Been a busy weekend, to say the least.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AAAH! Oh well. but you had a good time, right?
> 
> Just let it slide and get back on track!  it was a nice break. woo hoo!
> 
> So what did you drink?


Yes, I had a great time, I was long over due for an "outing".  Well, I started out drinking vodka, because it's supposed to be the lowest cal, but of course I ended up getting into the rye by end of the night  And then when I got home my boyfriend's dad had dropped off some homemade Greek food, these delicious things called dolmatas, which are my biggest weakness, they're like a cabbage roll but they use grape leaves instead of cabbage leaves and they have a lemon eggwhite sauce, TOO DIE FOR  . So of course there I am at 3:30 in the morning stuffing my drunken face with them   I guess there are worse things I could have eaten. Oh, well what's done is done. I had a very long stressful week so it was nice to go out and let lose. I'll just have to bust my ass doing cardio this week.
Talk to you tomorrow


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Yes, I had a great time, I was long over due for an "outing". Well, I started out drinking vodka, because it's supposed to be the lowest cal, but of course I ended up getting into the rye by end of the night  And then when I got home my boyfriend's dad had dropped off some homemade Greek food, these delicious things called dolmatas, which are my biggest weakness, they're like a cabbage roll but they use grape leaves instead of cabbage leaves and they have a lemon eggwhite sauce, TOO DIE FOR  . So of course there I am at 3:30 in the morning stuffing my drunken face with them  I guess there are worse things I could have eaten. Oh, well what's done is done. I had a very long stressful week so it was nice to go out and let lose. I'll just have to bust my ass doing cardio this week.
> Talk to you tomorrow


 oh yuuuuum. I know what dolmatas are. I love greek food. hahahahah!  indeed!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

*Food - November 15 - IM Competition Day 15*

Meal 1 - 430 AM

  1 cup eggbeaters
  1/2 cup oats
  small apple
 6 oz. peppermint coffee

  Meal 2 - 630 AM (PWO)

  1.5 scoops of whey
  1/3 cup multigrains

  Meal 3 - 930 AM

  4 oz. tilapia
  1/4 cup asparagus
  1/4 cup chopped cherry tomatoes
  1/2 cup barley

  Meal 4 - 1230 PM

  4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1/2 cup barley
  1 cup broccoli

  Meal 5 - 330 PM

  4 oz. tilapia
  1/4 cup asparagus
  1/4 cup chopped cherry tomatoes
  1/3 cup barley

  Meal 6 - 530 PM

  4 oz. tilapia
  1 cup broccoli
  4 fish oil caps

  Meal 7 - 830 PM

 4 oz. cottage cheese <--- eating every night because i bought a big tub and don't want it to go bad, so i have to finish it. never buying a big tub again.
  2 tbsp peanut butter
  1 tbsp SF choc. syrup

  Total: 1620        
  Fat: 33g (19%)
  Carbs: 140g (30%)
  Protein: 196g (51%)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

G'morning GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning GG


 Good morning!  What's the haps?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

nothin' special


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

*Workout - November 15 - IM Competition Day 15*

*Chest*

_Giant Super Set:_
 40-45 second rests

_Flat Bench DB Chest Press_
 1 x 15lb x 12 (warm up set)
 3 x 20lb x 8/6/8

_Incline DB Chest Press_
 3 x 20lb x 8/5/5

_Decline DB Chest Press_
 3 x 15lb x 12/8/9

_Super set:_
 30 second rests

_Flat Bench DB Flies_
 3 x 20lb x 12/10/8

_Incline Bench DB Flies_
 3 x 20lb x 23/8/8

*Bicep*

_DB Curls_
 3 x 10lb x 12

_Hammer Curls _
 3 x 15lb x 12/10/8

_Reverse Grip Curls with EZ Bar_
 3 x 20lb x 12/10/10

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee Raises_
 2 x 15
 1 x 20

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 3 x 20

*Cardio*
 Stairmaster, Fat Burner Plus Intervals, Level 20, 20 Minutes <--- sweat up a storm, but didn't feel as fatigued as other times, doing the exact same workout. 

 Side note: I attended a lecture on lactate threshold cardio training yesterday (second item on that link), and tried to monitor my RPE throughout my workout, as it related to the lactic "burn", it was pretty interesting to see the relationship.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

*Asparagus*

OK, so it may come as a surprise to some (most?) of you but I had never eaten asparagus before. 

 Until a few minutes ago.

 And to MY surprise, I like it. Wow. I guess I'd better make a new t-shirt. Broccoli is on its way out for now. Asparagus is in.

 Asparagus: The new broccoli.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Ivy    How are you sweets??? I love asparagus too, I like all veggies though pretty much except for brussel sprouts


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

ha ha, sounds like you had a blast!  So was this conference offered thru work? it's sounds great, I would have loved to go..but Florida is just a day or two too far away 

Asparagus?  I like it..well I tolerate it...but as long as someone else cooks it..i can't do it right 
Good morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, sounds like you had a blast! So was this conference offered thru work? it's sounds great, I would have loved to go..but Florida is just a day or two too far away
> 
> Asparagus?  I like it..well I tolerate it...but as long as someone else cooks it..i can't do it right
> Good morning


 Nope. not work related at all, if by work you mean my day job. hahahaha work-related if by work you mean my moonlighting in the world of fitness. hahahahahaha! 

 Asparagus - i had no idea wtf to do with it. So i "stir-fried" it in water with some seasonings, chopped green pepper and chopped cherry tomatoes. It came out kinda "salty" (but no salt, just spices), kinda sweet (because of the tomatoes i guess!). Pretty tasty!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy    How are you sweets??? I love asparagus too, I like all veggies though pretty much except for brussel sprouts


 Hey Andy - honestly? I myself am great, couldn't be better, but life is throwing little curve balls at me lately, so in that aspect, eh... could be better. Got a lot of stuff on my mind (family, work, etc.). Won't bore ya with details... just crap to get through i guess! 

 Veggies - i'm pretty new to veggies, or um... the other way around. I didn't grow up eating veggies, so I've had to experiment with them on my own as an adult if I plan to eat healthy meals. I have no idea how to cook most of them, so I always end up doing the same thing: "stir-frying" with water and a quick shot of cooking spray. hahaha!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK, so it may come as a surprise to some (most?) of you but I had never eaten asparagus before.
> 
> Until a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


 
OH MY GOD, I LOVE ASPARAGUS, ESPECIALLY THE CANNED STUFF. I KNOW IT'S BETTER FOR YOU FRESH, BUT I CAN NEVER COOK IT RIGHT


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy    How are you sweets??? I love asparagus too, I like all veggies though pretty much except for brussel sprouts




asparagus and brussel sprouts are wonderful things.  the brussel sprouts rock when dieting.  they have a sweet taste to them which i really like.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> asparagus and brussel sprouts are wonderful things. the brussel sprouts rock when dieting. they have a sweet taste to them which i really like.


 I'll see about picking some up for another veggie experiment this week. hahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Try this:
2 cans green beans- drained
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup FF Italian Dressing
1 whole tomatoe - chopped
1/2 onion- chopped (you can add more if you want to)
2 tsp. Parmesean Cheese
Garlic salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingrediants together and refrigerate!! It's yummy and full of veggies.  Sometimes I add kidney beans straight out of the can too.  Or you could add some pasta.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 2 cans green beans- drained
> 1/4 cup water
> 1/4 cup FF Italian Dressing
> ...


 Sounds yummy! I will have to sub some things like salt, i don't use salt in my foods, and I'd probably get fresh green beans instead of canned.  Since Im going grocery shoppin' tonight, I will see about getting this stuff.

 Sidenote: I had to get a new food processor today. Broke mine last night. So instead of coughing up big bucks for another one, I went to Walgreens and bought a crappy temporary one for $9.99.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Back and Tris today. In about 30 minutes. Heh... I feel nasty this morning, and I'll tell you why.

 Yesterday I bought a small bag of hazelnuts. A serving of hazel nuts is about 30g (or about 20 nuts). I think i might have had a little more than that. Not much more, I'm not even being funny. Maybe like 30 of them. So my cals went up to like 1850 or something like that for the day.

 And that NUMBER is making me feel like a fat pig hahahaha! Jeez.

 So now I'm sitting here eating my breakfast, and feeling like a fat-ass. And laughing because I know better, but it's just funny the way the mind works (or doesn't work). 

 Anyway, I'm off to go lift heavy shit and put it back down. Good morning everyone!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2004)

I ate pizza today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I ate pizza today.


 With the works? Or "healthy" pizza, like chicken and veggie california style pizza? hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

> Anyway, I'm off to go lift heavy shit and put it back down


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2004)

Calories in  vs. Calories out 

Pizza is a great source of cals !


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Calories in  vs. Calories out
> 
> Pizza is a great source of cals !




and it tastes good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Calories in  vs. Calories out
> 
> Pizza is a great source of cals !


 Hahahahahaha! Yes, but are they CLEAN calories? Man, I'm obssessed. I just can't do it. hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and it tastes good.


 So does german chocolate cake, and so does caramel cheese cake, and so does Ben & Jerry's oatmeal cookie chunk ice cream.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*Workout - November 16 - IM Competition Day 16*

*Back*

_Assisted Pullups
_1 x 14 Asst x 12 <--- warmup set
 1 x 13 Asst x 15
 1 x 12 Asst x 15
 1 x 10 Asst x 12
 2 x 9 Asst x 8/9
_
 Wide-Grip Pulldowns
_1 x 60lb x 12
 2 x 65lb x 12/10
 2 x 70lb x 10/8.5

 Superset:
_Seated Row_
 2 x 60lb x 12
 1 x 65lb x 12
 2 x 70lb x 12/10

 with

_Tricep Dips on Bench
_4 x 12/10/8 (bodyweight)

_Bent-Over Rows_
 1 x 40lb x 15
 4 x 50lb x 12/12/10

*Tricep*

_Cable Pushdowns
_3 x 60lb x 15/15/15
 2 x 70lb x 10/10/10

_Reverse Grip Pushdowns_
 3 x 40lb x 15/13/12
 2 x 45lb x 12/10/8

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee Raises
_4 x 20/15/15/15

_Crunches on Stability Ball_
 3 x 15/20/15

 Superset_:_
_Reverse Crunches on Stability Ball_
 3 x 15

 with

_Pushups on Stability Ball_
 3 x 12/10/5

*Cardio*

 HIIT on Recumbent Bike - 12 minutes. First six minutes were 2 min warmup, 4 minutes at 30/30 intervals. The next 6 minutes were at 45/30. Plus another two minutes of cool down.

 I FUCKING FORGOT MY PWO SHAKE. I am eating fish, barley and broccoli as my PWO.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

good morning! Looks like you are doing great.  and dont worry, an extra few calories wont kill you.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning dawling...how are you?  Bet those nuts were yummy...ummmm...nuts


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> good morning! Looks like you are doing great.  and dont worry, an extra few calories wont kill you.


 Hey! Thank you!  

 Extra calories -- i know .... but MENTALLY it's a struggle. Physically I'm doing pretty good. Puffy a little maybe, from the dairy I guess, but for the most part, building up some of the muscle i lost last month, and staying somewhat lean through this. 


 ----------
 A sidenote:

 It's crazy. Some of the people at the gym have been telling me stuff like, "oh my god, I wish i had a body like yours." And even some of the guys are pretty impressed that I'm in there throwing weights around like one of them (albeit lighter weights but intense and focused nonetheless!), and they've asked me if I'm preparing to compete or something. I'm like, "No. not really. Just wanna see what I can do with what I've got." And they look at me like I'm nuts for not wanting to compete. Hahahahaha! But i look in the mirror and think there is NO WAY I can stand there on a stage and compete. I wish they'd stop asking, but at the same time it's flattering to know they think I can. 

 I've finally been opening up and being a little more social (within my anti-social boundaries at the gym) and have asked for a spot here and there, or asked to work in some sets on the pulleys/cables, etc. Now that I know who the serious people are, the ones that won't hit on me or patronize me because I'm a girl. It's cool. I still won't talk to them, chit-chat, I mean. But it's like a silent, friendly acknowledgement. Mutual respect. Feels nice.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning dawling...how are you?  Bet those nuts were yummy...ummmm...nuts


 Yeah I _love_ nuts. 

(Oh, i know this comment is going to cause a quick downward spiral into the gutter as soon as certain people read it).


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well let me ruin the mood by saying that i ALSO love nuts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

OH! and I meant to note here. What a mindfuck.  Turns out the cheap-ass measuring cup I've been using since this summer (which I bought at the dollar store because I'm frugal like that), IS WRONG.

 I just bought a nice set of measuring cups yesterday. Stainless steel. ALL MY MEASUREMENTS FOR THE PAST FOUR MONTHS have been 1/4 cup OVER what it says on that cheap-ass cup. So for every 1 cup of something, I've really been eating 1.25 cups, etc.

 So all my calories have actually been higher for anything measured in that cup, which I guess would be a theory as to why I wasn't starving on "1000-1100". I used that cup a great deal.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well let me ruin the mood by saying that i ALSO love nuts!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH! and I meant to note here. What a mindfuck.  Turns out the cheap-ass measuring cup I've been using since this summer (which I bought at the dollar store because I'm frugal like that), IS WRONG.
> 
> I just bought a nice set of measuring cups yesterday. Stainless steel. ALL MY MEASUREMENTS FOR THE PAST FOUR MONTHS have been 1/4 cup OVER what it says on that cheap-ass cup. So for every 1 cup of something, I've really been eating 1.25 cups, etc.
> 
> So all my calories have actually been higher for anything measured in that cup, which I guess would be a theory as to why I wasn't starving on "1000-1100". I used that cup a great deal.




OMG..that's immoral...that's wrong...who are those crazy ass plastic nazi's anyway????  Take it back.. DEMAND A REFUND..FUCKERS!  oh ok, now that I have that out....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG..that's immoral...that's wrong...who are those crazy ass plastic nazi's anyway???? Take it back.. DEMAND A REFUND..FUCKERS! oh ok, now that I have that out....


 Seriously. I want my $0.99 back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey there Ivy, just checking in and saying hi! You've got some killer ass w/o's in here!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Seriously. I want my $0.99 back.


plus interest!  And then sue them for the pounds you didn't lose because their plastic piece of shit was broken!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Ivy, just checking in and saying hi! You've got some killer ass w/o's in here!


 THANK YOU, ROCK! Coming from you, that's a great compliment! I'm a little weakling, but I'm workin' on it! 

 How goes everything?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> plus interest! And then sue them for the pounds you didn't lose because their plastic piece of shit was broken!


 hahahahhahhahaha seriously! $1,000 per pound of body fat that I could have lost and $1,000 per pound of muscle I could have gained.

 Though it wasn't "broken" technically. It was "defective".


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> THANK YOU, ROCK! Coming from you, that's a great compliment! I'm a little weakling, but I'm workin' on it!
> 
> How goes everything?


your not a weakling! I'm doing pretty good. 14 hours today


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> your not a weakling! I'm doing pretty good. 14 hours today



Ya Ivy..you're not a weakling...you are woman..let me hear you ROAR!!!!!!!

she can't be a weakling..we push the same weights..and that would make me a weakling too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm going to buy new measuring cups today, I got mine at the dollar store too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I'm pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Morning Ivy!!! Workout looks great, and you COULD compete woman!! You have a super bod!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya Ivy..you're not a weakling...you are woman..let me hear you ROAR!!!!!!!
> 
> she can't be a weakling..we push the same weights..and that would make me a weakling too


 I guess i get muscle envy at the gym since I'm surrounded by guys doing bicep curls with like 60+ lb dumbells and bench presses with BIG, IMPRESSIVE plates instead of little 10lb plates -- hahahahahahah!

 I don't wanna look like them but i wanna lift like them! hahaha!

 Must be residual from my childhood -- i was the only girl in the neighborhood and always wanted to do whatever the boys were doing: skateboarding, riding bmx stunt bikes (like that movie R.A.D), playing football or basketball... I was never allowed to, "Girls don't do that. Girls go to ballet class and take piano lessons!" hahahahaha!

 Aaaaanyway...

_This psychotherapy moment has been brought to you by Pfizer, makers of Zoloft! We now return to our regular whoring._


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy new measuring cups today, I got mine at the dollar store too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I'm pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Oh man... these dollar stores are screwing up our diets!!!! (yeah yeah, blame it on the dollar stores hahahaha!)



> Morning Ivy!!! Workout looks great, and you COULD compete woman!! You have a super bod!!


 Eh... Honestly? I'm sure if I really really prepare for it, I can. But do i WANT to.... I'm not comfortable with the idea of getting on a stage in a bikini, with a fake tan, and flexing and posing... I just feel silly doing it. I admire those who do, and am totally supportive of it, but I can't do it myself. I'm too shy to ham it up at that level, and barely clothed!

 At least I can wear clothes when i sing karaoke. You know? hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> she can't be a weakling..we push the same weights..and that would make me a weakling too


 oh and not so! you go heavier than me on a lot of things!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH! and I meant to note here. What a mindfuck. Turns out the cheap-ass measuring cup I've been using since this summer (which I bought at the dollar store because I'm frugal like that), IS WRONG.


 
......O man, I'm sorry :/


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*An oldie but goodie, folks...*

In case you're wondering what's blaring from my speakers right this very minute (ok, not "blaring" per se... more like barely audible because people will complain otherwise):

_             We both lie silently still_
_in the dead of the night_
_Although we both lie close together_
_We feel miles apart inside_

_Was it something I said or something I did_
_Did the words not come out right_
_Though I tried not to hurt you_
_Though I tried_
_But I guess that's why they say_​ Everybody now... _Every rose has its thorn_
_Just like every night has its dawn_
_Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song_
_Every rose has its thorn_
_Yeah it does

_​ Lighters in the air please...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*But wait, there's more...*

_She stepped off the bus out into the city streets
  Just a small town girl with her whole life
  Packed in a suitcase by her feet

  But somehow the lights didn???t
  Shine as bright as they did
  On her mama???s tv screen

  And the work seemed harder
  And the days seemed longer
  Than she ever thought they???d be

  But you know you got to stick to your guns
  When it all comes down
  Cause sometimes you can???t choose
  It???s like heads they win
  Tails you???re gonna lose_

_Win big--mama???s fallen angel
  Lose big--livin??? out her lies
  Wants it all--mama???s fallen angel
  Lose it all, rollin??? the dice of her life

_
 Yes, in case you just noticed, I'm on a Poison Greatest Hits kick.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I guess i get muscle envy at the gym since I'm surrounded by guys doing bicep curls with like 60+ lb dumbells and bench presses with BIG, IMPRESSIVE plates instead of little 10lb plates -- hahahahahahah!
> 
> I don't wanna look like them but i wanna lift like them! hahaha!
> 
> ...



Good morning.   
 I can totally relate to this, mind you having grown up with two older brothers EVERYTHING was a competition and fight for survival.  I was my closest brothers favourite victim, he is 7 years older, boy do I have stories!  It's amazing I never needed therapy!!! (Though I'm sure some would say I DID need it and still do!  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> I can totally relate to this, mind you having grown up with two older brothers EVERYTHING was a competition and fight for survival. I was my closest brothers favourite victim, he is 7 years older, boy do I have stories! It's amazing I never needed therapy!!! (Though I'm sure some would say I DID need it and still do! )


 Hahahahahahahaha! Awesome. In my case I'm the oldest, by two years. But it's the same thing. My brother's friends were like additional little brothers. More people to pester and boss around (or follow around and try to be better than at everything!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*one more... motley crue this time...*

_You know I???m a dreamer
 But my heart???s of gold
 I had to run away high
 So I wouldn???t come home low
_
 OK, OK I'll stop now (Thank you, GG! You're welcome folks!). 

 hahahahahahaha! Man. I need to work. This is top-notch procrastination  you are all witnessing.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I've got two little brothers, I always wanted an older brother or sister though.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the $$$ store

I have a HUGE collection of measuring cups! SOme from there too! Great, now cause of you I will be getting new EXPENSIVE ones!!! I usually weigh most of my food!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill                I LOVE YOUR NEW HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning


 Hey!!! Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I've got two little brothers, I always wanted an older brother or sister though.


 Yeah. I wish I'd had an older sister. For myriad reasons, but mostly so that my parents wouldn't have had to use ME as the child-rearing guinea pig. After me, my brother had it so easy...

 With me... super strict, over protective, etc. etc. etc. hahhahahaa!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like the $$$ store


 I LOVE the dollar store. It's walking distance from my apt, too. 



> I have a HUGE collection of measuring cups! SOme from there too! Great, now cause of you I will be getting new EXPENSIVE ones!!! I usually weigh most of my food!


 awww i'm sorry.  hahahahaha! 

 I weigh my meats and a lot of other things, mostly for Fitday purposes. But when i'm measuring out a cup of oatmeal or somethin' like that... ugh. How frustrating to know it's been wrong for months!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Poison?!?!  you sick little puppy


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*Food - November 16 - IM Competition Day 16*

Meal 1 - 445 AM

  1 cup egg beaters
  1/2 cup oatmeal
  1 small apple
  6 oz. peppermin coffee

Meal 2 - 745 AM (pwo)

  4 oz tilapia
  1 cup broccoli
  1/2 cup barley

Meal 3 - 11 AM

  4 oz. tilapia
  1 cup broccoli
  1/2 cup barley

Meal 4 - 2 PM

 4 oz. ex. lean gr. turkey
 1/4 cup asparagus
 1/4 cup cherry tomatoes
 1/2 cup barley

Meal 5 - 5 PM

 1 MRP (nat. lean matrix) <---- stuck in traffic, either have this or miss a meal

Meal 6 - 8 PM

 4 oz. tilapia
 1/4 cup asparagus
 1/4 cup tomatoes
 1 serving sfff jello, orange flavor
 5 strawberries

 Meal 7 - 1030 PM

 6 oz. FF cottage cheese
 2 tbsp peanut butter
 1 tbsp choc syrup5 hazelnuts

 Total Calories: 1637        
 Fat: 35g 20%
 Carbs: 153g 32%
 Protein:183g 48%


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Poison?!?!  you sick little puppy


 It's a playlist full of 80s/90s rock bands:

 Poison
 Motley Crue
 Warrant
 Great White
 Guns n Roses

 to name a few...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I've got their CD in my car.  I don't know the name of the other song I like on the CD but it's either #3 or #6.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I've got their CD in my car. I don't know the name of the other song I like on the CD but it's either #3 or #6.


 whose? poison? hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't stop laughing


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I can't stop laughing


 OBVIOUSLY you don't know "what's up". Poison ROCKED THEN AND ROCKS NOW. 

 Never ever as much as guns n roses, but they rock hard nonetheless.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

hahaha, poison had 2 decent songs.  The rest, I don't think they could hear themselves palying through all the hair.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hahaha, poison had 2 decent songs. The rest, I don't think they could hear themselves palying through all the hair.


 I want action
 Nothin but a good time
 Unskinny bop
 SOMETHING TO BELIEVE IN (holy crap -- great song!)
 Your mamma don't dance
 Every rose has its thorn (another awesome song)
 Fallen Angel
 Talk Dirty to me

 That's more than TWO, and they're more than just "decent".


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Yo mama don't dance!  LOL  good one actually.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yo mama don't dance!  LOL  good one actually.


 Eh, eh! Isn't it? Seriously. This music takes me back. Not too far back but far back enough where I can almost smell the Elio's pizza at the skating rink and smell the Love's Baby Soft I used to wear like it was going out of style.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> and smell the Love's Baby Soft I used to wear like it was going out of style.


 
Probably smells better than most peoples bathrooms


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

As soon as i saw, "Poison rocks", I knew I had entered a serious workout journal!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

at least we're not talking about chewing gum,..... right ROCK?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> As soon as i saw, "Poison rocks", I knew I had entered a serious workout journal!


 I tried. I really did. But it lasted oh... what, like, two minutes as a serious journal? hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*Veggies in da house...*

Well, as you all might read on here periodically, I am fairly new to veggies. I don't even know how to cook most of them, or what parts I'm supposed to eat and what parts I'm supposed to throw out for others! Every week or every other week, i buy a veggie I've never tried, and make it a point to cook it and eat it and MAKE MYSELF at least tolerate it. This week, I just bought:



Spaghetti squash (after reading about it on some other thread here)
Fresh green beans
Brussel Sprouts
Broccoli (yes, a trusty backup in case i don't like the other three)
The spaghetti squash seems to be self-explanatory. I think i can handle that. And Andrea gave me a recipe using green beans that I'm gonna modify a bit and try out as well. 

  But brussel sprouts? 

 If anyone can tell me wtf to do with brussel sprouts, that would be great. Something extra clean, so please don't go suggesting cream sauces, or dairy, or soy sauce, or salt or rich salad dressings or anything like that!  My options include onion, garlic, olive oil, hazelnut oil, sesame oil, cooking spray and some of my salt-free seasonings. What can a girl do with those items and some brussel sprouts?


 Oh and stupid question: How do you EAT a brussel sprout?? Honestly. Don't laugh at me. I have no idea.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh and stupid question: How do you EAT a brussel sprout?? Honestly. Don't laugh at me. I have no idea.


Very secretively 

I've never had them either.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

*All about brussels 101*

ha ha

I LOVE BS

Cut the stems off them..and cut an X along the bottom of each sprout (at the stem) so that they will cook faster..nuke for 3 mins with a tad of water (covered with saran wrap)..then throw them in the frying pan  with a little oil, slices of onion and a big whack of garlic and saute until soft

YUMM


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Very secretively
> 
> I've never had them either.


  some help YOU are! hahahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I personally HATE brussel sprouts!! I would rather pull out my own hair!!   But, here's a page full or recipes with brussel sprouts, you'll just have to modify them probably:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/487/0.shtml


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha
> 
> I LOVE BS
> 
> ...


 YAY! Progress! I think i can handle that.  So nuking them huh? hahahaha! As opposed to? Boiling? Baking? If I had no microwave (god forbid that should ever happen or i'll die!), boil?


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

I made myself eat bs's when I was young-and then threw them up. Havent had them since Sorry! 

How about more....
Cukes
Carrots
Radishes
Broccoli...he he he
Cabbage
Lettuce
Green beans raw-real yummy!
Shrooms
Turnip-boiled and mashed


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh-and zuchini steamed with peppers and carrots!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YAY! Progress! I think i can handle that.  So nuking them huh? hahahaha! As opposed to? Boiling? Baking? If I had no microwave (god forbid that should ever happen or i'll die!), boil?



NEVER BOIL YOUR VEGGIES..ha ha, you'll lose your nutrients, even nuking is iffy..but as long as you only add a tad of water..you are ok...otherwise steam them...you can get a metal thingy to put over a pot for steaming...or you can buy a rice cooker/steamer (this is what I use..you should see my kitchen, you'd be in you glory Ivy!  I got it all girl...rotisserie will be under my tree from Santa this year too...    )


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh-and zuchini steamed with peppers and carrots!



that sounds yummy


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I personally HATE brussel sprouts!! I would rather pull out my own hair!!   But, here's a page full or recipes with brussel sprouts, you'll just have to modify them probably:
> 
> http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/487/0.shtml


 totally doable: BS with Balsamic Vinegar minus the butter and salt for me, of course.

 There's one with hazelnuts too, but it also has bacon, butter and salt. 

 Thanks, Andy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NEVER BOIL YOUR VEGGIES..ha ha, you'll lose your nutrients, even nuking is iffy..but as long as you only add a tad of water..you are ok...otherwise steam them...you can get a metal thingy to put over a pot for steaming...or you can buy a rice cooker/steamer (this is what I use..you should see my kitchen, you'd be in you glory Ivy! I got it all girl...rotisserie will be under my tree from Santa this year too...   )


 Oh man, I'm moving in with YOU!!!! Yeah i have a ricecooker/steamer. And i occasionally borrow my mom's rotisserie but it's a pain in the ass to transport. hahahaha! So i use it at her house instead.

 And by boiling i actually meant STEAMING and i can't believe i wrote BOIL TWICE! hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I made myself eat bs's when I was young-and then threw them up. Havent had them since Sorry!


 Oh boy... Now i'm REALLY looking forward to eating them hahahaha! 



> How about more....
> Cukes
> Carrots
> Radishes
> ...


 From this list

 I already like: cukes, broccoli, lettuce, green beans, shrooms (only some).

 I've never tried: radish or turnips

 I don't like: cabbage or carrots

 I'm special, I know.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

How do you steam your veggies Vel?  I wonder if I do this without realising it   .  

You can make "mashed potatoes" with cauliflower.  And you can make cauliflower popcorn.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's one for carrots:

Carrot Souffle

1 lb. bag baby carrots 
4 egg whites
1.5 T. smart balance spread
1/2 cup plain nonfat yogurt
1 tsp. baking powder
1/3 cup splenda

Steam carrots until soft. Place all ingredients in food processor and blend until smooth. Pour in 1 quart round glass baking dish sprayed w/ cooking spray. Bake at 350 for 45 minutes. 4 servings...120 calories per serving


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> How do you steam your veggies Vel?  I wonder if I do this without realising it   .
> 
> You can make "mashed potatoes" with cauliflower.  And you can make cauliflower popcorn.


 How do you mash potato the cauliflower?

 And how do you make cauliflower popcorn? 

 well i guess i can look for these online but I'm lazy, so please do tell!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Here's one for carrots:
> 
> Carrot Souffle
> 
> ...


 I think i've had this before, though obviously not this "modified" version. Anything I can sub the nf yogurt with? Or does it have to be there?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think i've had this before, though obviously not this "modified" version. Anything I can sub the nf yogurt with? Or does it have to be there?




cottage cheese?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cottage cheese?


 I suppose. 

 A 90-cal serving of ff cc has half the carbs of a 90-cal serving of ff plain yogurt.

 Don't ask me how i even know that off the top of my head. Too much time on fitday i guess.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

*Nasty*

I reckon you all have seen this already: The 1400-calorie burger.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Cauliflower Popcorn:

http://www.mrsdash.com/R_MDK_show.cfm?RecipeID=721

You could sub the oil out for something.

Mashed "Potatoes"

Ingredients 
2 cups cauliflower, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon fat free sour cream, or more to taste 
1 tablespoon FF smart balance spread 
salt and pepper to taste 


Directions 
1 Steam or microwave cauliflower until very soft. 
2 Put cauliflower in blender or food processor with butter and sour cream, blend. 
3 Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve hot.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's a bunch of LC recipes.  You'll just have to alter the ingrediants because of the fat content, but check out the side dishes one, they've got a ton of veggie recipes.  

http://forum.lowcarber.org/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Cauliflower Popcorn:


now that's just wrong


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> now that's just wrong


 i don't know! it might be good!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Cauliflower Popcorn:
> 
> 
> Mashed "Potatoes"
> ...


 

 I've made this, very yummy!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 Can I touch it?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Whoa


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

LMAO at camaro.


Yes, please


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Whoa


 Dude. You suck. I _know_ you were awake when I called you on my way to the gym this morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO at camaro.
> 
> 
> Yes, please


 I'll be right over.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

*Workout - November 17 - IM Competition Day 17*

*Cardio
*
_Recumbent Bike - 12 minutes of HIIT:
_2-minute warmup, slow pace, level 5 
 4 minutes at 30/30 level 5/level 10
 6 minutes at 45/30 at level 5/level 10

_Stairmaster - 12 minutes of Intervals
_Level 20

*Abs
*
_Roman Chair Knee Raises
_2 x 15
_
 Nat. Weighted Crunches_
 2 x 65lb x 15, slow and controlled

 I hate non-weight days. I _feel_ like I should be doing more, though I know I have to get appropriate rest time. I was so tempted to throw in a leg day today, even though I'll be doing legs on Friday. But I resisted. Stuck to the plan.

 My old kickboxing instructor was there this morning and didn't even recognize me. That was funny. So he said, "You wear those little shorts well!" And I said, "Hahaha! Are you checkin' me out Danny?" and he says, "Don't let MY shorts fool ya!" (cause he wears those little tiny biker shorts, more often than not worn by the predominantly gay male population).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dude. You suck. I _know_ you were awake when I called you on my way to the gym this morning.




I was up.  You could have called me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I was up.  You could have called me.


 I'm missing one key piece of information in order to do that, sir Funkness.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

'sir funkness'


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

It does have a ring to it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Can I touch it?



ha ha ha..yep, abs still hurt thanks!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha..yep, abs still hurt thanks!


 Don't mention it. Happy to help!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

How about Sir Funkalot?  I'm sure you could work with that funky...maybe switch an 'n' for a 'c' just for your


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
       Did you take that piece of crap measuring cup back yet and DEMAND a refund?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Did you take that piece of crap measuring cup back yet and DEMAND a refund?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Good morning! no no, i am a "pick your battles wisely" kind of girl.  If i don't win body for life, then i'll go have some words with the dollar store folks.

 I did have a major cooking blitz last night.

 Made two days' worth of pepper steak with some buffalo sirloin i bought (only 1 g of fat per 4 oz! pure protein baby!), made three days' worth of ground turkey, made half of a spaghetti squash (will have for lunch today, haven't tried it yet), and some mixed veggies. 

 By the time i finished wiping down my kitchen and putting away the last pots and pans, it was like almost 11 PM.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Cooking sprees are fun if you have the time!!  Was the buffalo expensive..you can only get it fresh around her from a farm on the island....i hear it's very expensive..and you can only get it at the farmers market (which is generally expensive!!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cooking sprees are fun if you have the time!! Was the buffalo expensive..you can only get it fresh around her from a farm on the island....i hear it's very expensive..and you can only get it at the farmers market (which is generally expensive!!)


 Yeah it was fairly expensive compared to chicken and turkey. Two 8 oz sirloins were $8.11 each. They're from these fine folks in Colorado.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

> Two 8 oz sirloins were $8.11 each


$16.22 for one days worth of meat?  lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> $16.22 for one days worth of meat?  lol


 It was a treat. I have been jonesing for buffalo pepper steak for weeks now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

*Food - November 17 - IM Competition Day 17*

Meal 1 - 515 AM

   1.5 cups EggBeaters
   3/4 cup oatmeal
   6 oz. hazelnut coffee

Meal 2 - 815 AM

   4 oz. buffalo pepper steak 
   1/2 cup red and green peppers
   1/2 cup barley

Meal 3 - 1115 AM

   4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
   1/2 cup spaghetti squash
   1 tbsp tomato sauce
   1/2 cup barley

Meal 4 - 215 PM

4 oz. buffalo pepper steak 
   1/2 cup red and green peppers
   1/3 cup barley

Meal 5 - 530 PM

   3 oz. buffalo pepper steak
   1/2 cup red and green peppers
   4 fish oil caps

Meal 6 - 830 PM

   1 cup eggbeaters
   4 oz. ff cottage cheese
   2 tbsp peanut butter
   1 tbsp choc syr.
 4 crushed hazelnuts

   Total Calories: 1590
   Fat: 33g (20%)
   Carbs: 136g (31%)
   Protein: 186g (49%)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

meal 6 looks interesting..what did you do with those ingredients?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> meal 6 looks interesting..what did you do with those ingredients?


 That's me trying to complete my macro ratios. hahahahahhahaha! NOthing special at all.

 It's the ff cc and pb concoction with a smidgeon of sf chocolate syrup. I'm tossing in two crushed hazelnuts, to add to my healthy fats ratio. I will be cooking up 1/2 cup of eggbeaters, which i will eat on the side, again, in an effort to round out my macros to as close to 50/30/20 as possible. 

 I could easily do this with a shake but i don't want to. 

 Basically the buffalo and the squash threw me off - i came in a little under on my calories for the day when I planned this out last night. Add to that the fact that i won't have a PWO shake on non-weights days because I do HIIT those days, so  by the time I eat it's right on schedule for my next meal.

 OK you can laugh at me now. I know. I'm


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK you can laugh at me now. I know. I'm



   Hey, takes one to know one!    
Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, takes one to know one!
> Good morning!


 Hahahahahahahahaha! I always know I can count on some of you folks to help me feel like I'm not alone in this. Thanks Kerry! 

 Good morning right back atcha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's me trying to complete my macro ratios. hahahahahhahaha! NOthing special at all.
> 
> It's the ff cc and pb concoction with a smidgeon of sf chocolate syrup. I'm tossing in two crushed hazelnuts, to add to my healthy fats ratio. I will be cooking up 1/2 cup of eggbeaters, which i will eat on the side, again, in an effort to round out my macros to as close to 50/30/20 as possible.
> 
> ...



na, it all sounds pretty familiar...   and I'm with you on the shake...I would much rather EAT my food then drink it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> na, it all sounds pretty familiar...   and I'm with you on the shake...I would much rather EAT my food then drink it!


  EXACTLY. hahahahaha I try to reserve shakes for PWO and emergencies (Like yesterday being stuck in traffic for over an hour in a 1.5 mile drive due to a gas leak).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> na, it all sounds pretty familiar...   and I'm with you on the shake...I would much rather EAT my food then drink it!



I like whole food as much as possible when I am dieting but when I am bulking up I have to pound down shakes, otherwise I just can't eat that many calories.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like whole food as much as possible when I am dieting but when I am bulking up I have to pound down shakes, otherwise I just can't eat that many calories.


 Yeah those damn shakes. on my non-weights days, since i don't have a shake, i don't make it to my target cals. And I suppose you could say i'm on a smallish, not quite full on bulk phase at the moment, which would make it ok. But I just feel dirty having a shake when I know I can eat real food.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Ivy

Just wondering is your cottage cheese/peanut butter/chocolate syrup combo good? What's it taste like? Just the chocoholic in my wondering


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> Just wondering is your cottage cheese/peanut butter/chocolate syrup combo good? What's it taste like? Just the chocoholic in my wondering


 Honestly? It's probably really nasty to someone who is used to eating sugar and REAL treats. But to me, it's friggin heaven. It tastes slightly cottage-cheesy, but creamier and of course somewhat peanutbuttery (could be more peanutbuttery but i don't go overboard on the pb), and I add the bit of sugar free chocolate syrup for color and flavor (not too much because it gives me stomach ache otherwise). I also sprinkle a teeny bit of cinnamon on it. It's good, to me. But my tastebuds have been severely warped over the course of the last few months. hahaha!

 However it's a great source of protein and healthy fats for a night time meal.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

*Totally Unrelated to ANYTHING About Fitness*

I've seen previews for two movies that look to be pretty good!

Kinsey (about, yes, _that_ Kinsey), and Spanglish (an A. Sandler flick, and I like him quite a bit).

  Yay!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Spanglish has to be good.  My boy Adam Sandler has yet to let me down.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Spanglish has to be good.  My boy Adam Sandler has yet to let me down.


 I ALMOST agree 100%, except I hated Little Nicky. I even liked Punch-Drunk Love (which a lot of people thought sucked). OK, "hate" is a pretty strong word, but Little Nicky just annoyed me like you can't imagine. However, I forgive him for that one bad movie. It's ok.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

The plan for today - Delts and Abs and some cardio.

  Still trying to do everything unilateral, so no nautilus machines on the agenda today, except maybe the reverse pec dec for rear delts (as a second option). Sticking to dumbells, plates and cables.

   As for food, damn I wish I could afford to eat buffalo every day.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I ALMOST agree 100%, except I hated Little Nicky. I even liked Punch-Drunk Love (which a lot of people thought sucked). OK, "hate" is a pretty strong word, but Little Nicky just annoyed me like you can't imagine. However, I forgive him for that one bad movie. It's ok.



LMAO, LIttle Nicky was so "stupid funny" it was great.  There were so many dumb scences in it that I couldn't stop laughing.  I have never seen punch drunk love.  I need to see that one.  maybe on thanksgiving.


I love Buffalo steak.  I wish I could have it daily as well.


Good Morning GoalGetter (not stingy  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO, LIttle Nicky was so "stupid funny" it was great. There were so many dumb scences in it that I couldn't stop laughing. I have never seen punch drunk love. I need to see that one. maybe on thanksgiving.


 Of all the A.S. movies my faves are Wedding Singer, Big Daddy and 8 Crazy Nights. hahahaha! (I guess you can see the connection -- they all have the best music).



> I love Buffalo steak.  I wish I could have it daily as well.


 Florida needs to get on the buffalo bandwagon. I need cheap meat. 



> Good Morning GoalGetter (not stingy  )


[/quote] Yes, I saw. Not stingy at all.  I feel SO STINGY (check your journal hahahaha).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Of all the A.S. movies my faves are Wedding Singer, Big Daddy and 8 Crazy Nights. hahahaha! (I guess you can see the connection -- they all have the best music).
> 
> Florida needs to get on the buffalo bandwagon. I need cheap meat.


 Yes, I saw. Not stingy at all.  I feel SO STINGY (check your journal hahahaha).[/QUOTE]


Yeah, they do have the best music.  Big Daddy has some great referecenes to styx's and 8 crazy nights uses Beach Boy's "wouldn't it be nice".  Gotta love that!!!!

I did check my journal.  You'll pay later.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 18, 2004)

All you guys talk about is health food. You swear this is a fitness forum or something.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

morning Ivy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! I've never had buffalo


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, they do have the best music. Big Daddy has some great referecenes to styx's and 8 crazy nights uses Beach Boy's "wouldn't it be nice". Gotta love that!!!!


 And all the great 80's music in wedding singer. Gotta love _that_.



> I did check my journal.  You'll pay later.


 Oh no, I'm scared. Look I'm shaking:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> All you guys talk about is health food. You swear this is a fitness forum or something.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning to you too, ladies! 

 Crazy morning here at work. JUST got to my computer, tough i've been here for an hour and a half already. hahahaha. 

 By the way, you know it's going to be a crappy day (ha ha pun intended,  you'll see), when you go use the bathroom and your favorite toilet is clogged up and overflowing with someone's poop and what seems to be a whole roll of TP. 

 And yes. I have a favorite toilet. It's the one in the handicapped stall on the first floor of my building. It's a huge stall with its own sink and a wall of mirror, and a couch, which I use quite often to take breaks and pseudo naps. The toilet itself is the least of my concerns. It's my favorite _stall_. And someone took a nasty, toilet-clogging dump, rendering my favorite stall "out of order" until further notice. Nasty bitch, whoever did it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

*Workout - November 18 - IM Competition Day 18*

*Delts*

Superset #1:

_DB Shoulder Press_
 4 x 15lb x 12/10/10/8

_Arnold Press_
 4 x 15lb x 10/10/8/8 <----barely on that last one

Superset #2 (sortof, same exercise different weight/reps):

_Front Raises with Plates* instead of dumbells_
 one of each, three times
 3 x 25lb plate x 8/8/8
 3 x 10lb + 5lb plate x 12/10/10

Superset #3:

_Bent-Over Side Raises (Rear delts)
_3 x 8lb x 15/12/12
 2 x 12lb x 12/12

 Side and Front Alternating Raises with plates instead of DBs in each hand
 4 x 10lb plates x 10/10/8/8

 At this point, my left shoulder started to hurt/pinch a little, so I did one  more set  of rear delts but didn't finish up the superset. Better safe than sorry as "they" say.

*Abs*

_Nat. Crunch
_3 x 20

_High Chair Knee Raises
_3 x 15

 No cardio. Tomorrow is leg day and I plan to go balls to the wall on that. Decided to take it easy since I did bike and stairmaster yesterday.


 *The reason I used plates for some of my sets was that the dumbells were strewn all over the damn place. SERIOUSLY there were barely any dumbells on the racks. I had to go hunting for anythign I wanted to use. It was horribly annoying and I let management know on my way out that this kind of crap is unacceptable. The gym had only been open for about 30 minutes when I got there. There is NO WAY that this mess was made in those 30 minutes. _Someone_ didn't do their job last night. That's what it comes down to. Everyone in the free-weight area was annoyed to high hell.

 Oh and all rest intervals were 30-35 seconds, which was tough to accomplish as I was playing beat-the-clock trying to find the right dumbells, before settling on the plates which were closer to my bench and easily accessible.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

Weird...I usuallly grab the handicap stall's too, not that I need it or anything

Have you ever tried front raises but with* 1  * dumbell??? They are great


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Weird...I usuallly grab the handicap stall's too, not that I need it or anything
> 
> Have you ever tried front raises but with* 1  * dumbell??? They are great


 You know? I haven't tried that, no. I would have today, if I could even GET a dumbell. But when i say they were all over, i mean they were really _all the fuck over_. It looked like a dumbell explosion. 

 I'll keep it in mind for my next delt day, though!

 And the hc stall - yeah i just like the roominess, and the fact that i can just do all my stuff in one place (pee, wash my hands, fix my hair in front of the mirror, etc.) and with quasi-privacy. I hate small talk in the bathroom, and i hate running into people there so the hc stall is my favorite.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

50 first dates! 

-_"Cheq out ma' gluutsh"  _

__


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 50 first dates!
> 
> -_"Cheq out ma' gluutsh"  _
> 
> __


 HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Weird...I usuallly grab the handicap stall's too, not that I need it or anything


You know, im always paranoid that I'll use a handicapped stall and when i get out.... there'll be some poor kid in a wheelchair crying.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You know, im always paranoid that I'll use a handicapped stall and when i get out.... there'll be some poor kid in a wheelchair crying.


 Would you cry if a handicapped person parked in a non-handicapped parking spot (why would they, but still, work with me here). No. So screw it. First come, first serve, I say.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *The reason I used plates for some of my sets was that the dumbells were strewn all over the damn place. SERIOUSLY there were barely any dumbells on the racks. I had to go hunting for anythign I wanted to use. It was horribly annoying and I let management know on my way out that this kind of crap is unacceptable. The gym had only been open for about 30 minutes when I got there. There is NO WAY that this mess was made in those 30 minutes. _Someone_ didn't do their job last night. That's what it comes down to. Everyone in the free-weight area was annoyed to high hell.


*Off with their heads !!!!  *

_Morning GG   Sounds like my gym , but I have no one to blame but me _


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Off with their heads !!!!  *




 RAAAAWWWWRRRRRRRR!

_



			Morning GG   Sounds like my gym , but I have no one to blame but me
		
Click to expand...

_ Hiya Gary! Hahahahah oh yeah, your gym is at home. hahahaha! Well I wish _I_ had my own gym sometimes.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

"Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces, where handicapped people make handicapped faces.  I'm and asshole, asshole, asshole, the world's biggest asshole!" - Denis Leary


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> "Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces, where handicapped people make handicapped faces. I'm and asshole, asshole, asshole, the world's biggest asshole!" - Denis Leary


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!

 I also love this one:

 "Life's gonna suck when you grow up, when you grow up, when you grow up. Life's gonna suck when you grow up. It sucks pretty bad right now..."


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

> By the way, you know it's going to be a crappy day (ha ha pun intended, you'll see), when you go use the bathroom and your favorite toilet is clogged up and overflowing with someone's poop and what seems to be a whole roll of TP.



I would have taught those mother fuckers a lesson and just shit on the walls.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would have taught those mother fuckers a lesson and just shit on the walls.


I tried that, I think THAT might have been the reason the kid in the wheelchair was crying 

if you're going to shit on stall walls, close the door


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I tried that, I think THAT might have been the reason the kid in the wheelchair was crying
> 
> if you're going to shit on stall walls, close the door




LOL, every year me and a couple of my buddies volunteer our time to run the powerlifting platform at the special olympics here in NYC.    Both of my freinds are x-powerlifter and huge guys.  One of them has a serious issue where he needs to always shit.  So we are sitting there waiting to start and he goes running to the bathroom.  he comes back shaking his head and we are like "what the hell happened"  He says "I am in there and everything is going great.  Then all these kids come in the bathroom (obviously mentally handicapped kids since it is the special olympics).  they are making crazy noises and being loud.  This one get in the stall next to me and starts taking a pee.  Then I notice that he is peeing on the floor and the all of a sudden he is pissing all over my shoes and legs (he was in shorts!!)"  Man, we laughed at him so hard I could barely breathe!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

that's funny!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm awake! I even made a trip to my own journal


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

*Food - November 18 - IM Competition Day 18*

Meal 1 - 5 AM

   1.5 cups egg  beaters
   1 cup oatmeal
   1 apple

Meal 2 - 7 AM (PWO)

   1.5 scoops whey
   1/3 cup multigrain

Meal 3 - 10 AM 

   4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
   1/2 cup  barley
   1 cup broccoli

Meal 4 - 1 PM

   4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
   1/2 cup barley
   1 cup spaghetti squash

Meal 5 - 430 PM

   4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
   1 cup red/green peppers
   (I was supposed to take 4 fish oils with this but left them at home - d'oh!)

Meal 6 - 730 PM

  6 oz. cottage cheese
  2 tbsp peanut butter
  1 tbsp choc. syrup
  17 hazelnuts (bad. ok i'm not buying nuts anymore. we seem to have a control problem here)

  Total Calories 1807 <--- fucking hazelnuts.
  Fat 46g (24%)
  Carb 159g (30%)
  Prot 196g (46%)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

> bad. ok i'm not buying nuts anymore. we seem to have a control problem here



I can't buy them either.  I can eat a whole bag of cashew or almonds in one sitting.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

MORNING IVY  

Don't feel bad about the nuts, I keep my almonds in a jar on the counter and I have to hide it from my boyfriend every night or he'll eat them all. I also have to hide the jar of peanut butter


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

1807 cals  


Thats getting close to what I eat !  LOL

Morning GG !!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't buy them either.  I can eat a whole bag of cashew or almonds in one sitting.


 I know what you mean. In my past, I've been known to eat an entire bag of pecans (last christmas, while baking hahahahaha!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> MORNING IVY
> 
> Don't feel bad about the nuts, I keep my almonds in a jar on the counter and I have to hide it from my boyfriend every night or he'll eat them all. I also have to hide the jar of peanut butter


 I have my hazelnuts in a little jar on my counter right now. I'm thinking I'm gonna put some nice raffia bows or something pretty on it and just make it a decorative jar. That way I won't touch it. Gotta dig up my glue gun (and glue it shut! hahahaha)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 1807 cals
> 
> 
> Thats getting close to what I eat !  LOL
> ...


 IT WAS A HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE MISTAKE! I swear! hahaha!
 Good morning Gary dear! 

 Happy Friday!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

*Workout - November 19 - IM Competition Day 19*

*LEGS!!!!! YAY!*

_Squats_
 1 x 65lb x 15 <--- warmup set
 1 x 85lb x 12
 1 x 105lb x 10
 1 x 115lb x 10
 2 x 120lb x 10/10 

 Note: I think i could have gone heavier because that last set at 120 was easy as sunday morning. WTF.

Superset:

_1. One-legged squats on bench_
 4 x 15lb dumbells x 12 each leg

_2. SLDL_
 4 x 80lb bar x 12/10/10/9 

 Note: I have an injured left hand and I always lose my grip on that hand. I don't have the same amount of strength on my fingers as in my right hand. This is starting to be a problem as I go heavier. Also, I got a little dizzy and my vision got blurry toward the end of the last superset. It freaked me out a little but I pushed through and then sat down for a few minutes.

_Calf-raises on incline leg press
_4 x 120lb x 20/20/20/20 (alternating toes forward, toes out per set)

_Leg Extension
_1 x 65lb x 12
 1 x 75lb x 12
 2 x 95lb x 12/12

_Seated Leg Curls - both legs
_2 x 55lb x 12

_Seated Leg Curls - one leg at a time
_2 x 20lb x 8 each leg

 Note: Started to do both of these sets with toes pointed, but eventually my subconscious took over and I ended up flexing my feet, until I caught myself doing it, and kept trying to remember to _not_. hahaha. That is FRIGGIN' TOUGH!

_Nat. Standing Calf Raises - Two-legged
_2 x 135lb x 20

_Nat. Standing Calf Raises - One-legged
_2 x 75lb x 20

*
 Abs
*
_Roman Chair hanging Knee Raises
_2 x 15 <---super slow both up and down
_
 Decline Bench Crunches
_2 x 20 <--- constant contraction, pulsing, hold for 20 sec on last one


Funny comment: In the locker room after my shower, there is a girl I always end up chit-chatting with, and she tells me today, "You lift a lot of weights, right?" So I say, "Yeah. I guess. Depends on what  you mean by a lot." 

 So she says, "Well my husband said the other day he was doing the leg press and he had a lot of weight on it, and you wanted to work in some sets and he asked if you wanted him to remove some weight and you said no, and the he said, 'Babe, you should have seen this little girl! She was pushing the weight _I_ was pushing and she wasn't even breathing hard! She's a _beast_!' " 

 So I start laughing becuase the _last_ thing I could ever imagine being called is a beast where weight-lifting is concerned. It was only 180lb on the leg press! I mean come on! That guy (and I remember exactly who it is because I rarely share sets) was pretty strong-looking. Yes, he was huffing and puffing at 180lb but still. 

 Anyway, so the girl tells me, "Today he pointed you out at the gym when  you were doing your squats and he was FREAKING OUT saying, 'Babe, that's her, that's her! The girl i told you is a beast!' " 

 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 I guess that's good, right? Rawr.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

RARRRRRRRRR, you go girl!

Nice bulgarian squats!

I was gonna say sumthin else but I forgot what it was


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> RARRRRRRRRR, you go girl!
> 
> Nice bulgarian squats!
> 
> I was gonna say sumthin else but I forgot what it was


 Spankyou very much, Vel!

 HAHAHAHA bulgarian. I forget that's what they're called. hahahaha. Makes me think of desserts, that word, "bulgarian". Yum!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Ya,   I like using that name better, it makes it sound so much harder


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya,   I like using that name better, it makes it sound so much harder


 Bulgarian. Yeah if it's not desserts, then the only other image that comes to mind is that of HUGE, bald, Bulgarian men, with hairy backs, wearing sweaty, stained wife-beater tank tops and turning hot pink in the face while lifting heavy weights. 

 hahahahahahahahahahahaha! shit. I'm here for my own amusement. I'm apologize hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, thanks for that image Ivy... NOT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, thanks for that image Ivy... NOT!


 Yes but they're working hard! Which was my point. hahahhaha sortof. OK  not really. I just have a vivid imagination.  hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *LEGS!!!!! YAY!*
> 
> _Squats_
> 1 x 65lb x 15 <--- warmup set
> ...


That make you The *Beauty *and The *Beast !!!!*

Great wo GG !!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That make you The *Beauty *and The *Beast !!!!*
> 
> Great wo GG !!


 Awwww Gary... thank you 

 And yeah it felt like an awesome workout. I wish i could do leg day every day.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I have my hazelnuts in a little jar on my counter right now. I'm thinking I'm gonna put some nice raffia bows or something pretty on it and just make it a decorative jar. That way I won't touch it. Gotta dig up my glue gun (and glue it shut! hahahaha)


 
I'm sure it will be a lovely decorative piece


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning you little beast you!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning you little beast you!!!!


 Raaaaawwwrrr. I mean that. Good morning!


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

Hiya sexy beast!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hiya sexy beast!


  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

  I feel a new t-shirt design comin' on.

 Good morning Jilly!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Nena,

What's doing....

Another beautiful day in paradise, right?

Gosh, I had been out of the loop for a while, I hadn't seen that they made a section for these journals.....
Mine will be here soon too, once I finish my therapy....

Anyway, have a great day, I'll be around....

T.


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Funny comment: In the locker room after my shower, there is a girl I always end up chit-chatting with, and she tells me today, "You lift a lot of weights, right?" So I say, "Yeah. I guess. Depends on what you mean by a lot."
> 
> So she says, "Well my husband said the other day he was doing the leg press and he had a lot of weight on it, and you wanted to work in some sets and he asked if you wanted him to remove some weight and you said no, and the he said, 'Babe, you should have seen this little girl! She was pushing the weight _I_ was pushing and she wasn't even breathing hard! She's a _beast_!' "
> 
> ...


They have no idea how right they are...
And what is that dude doing with a wimpy 180 anyway?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> They have no idea how right they are...
> And what is that dude doing with a wimpy 180 anyway?


 Hahahhahaha that's what i'm sayin'! 180 isn't all that impressive. 

 And right about what? that i'm a beast? Do you mean that in a good way? I know how you are -- for all i know you mean I look like a dude! Hahaha!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahhahaha that's what i'm sayin'! 180 isn't all that impressive.
> 
> And right about what? that i'm a beast? Do you mean that in a good way? I know how you are -- for all i know you mean I look like a dude! Hahaha!


You are indeed a beast, in every sense imaginable. 
I can just picture the entire gym erupting into an enthusiastic chant while you work that last set, "BEAST! BEAST! BEAST! BEAST!"


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> You are indeed a beast, in every sense imaginable.
> I can just picture the entire gym erupting into an enthusiastic chant while you work that last set, "BEAST! BEAST! BEAST! BEAST!"


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA. Greeeat. Thanks a heap. hahahahaha! Now you know what I'm gonna be thinking next time I'm doing squats or something heavy like that.


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA. Greeeat. Thanks a heap. hahahahaha! Now you know what I'm gonna be thinking next time I'm doing squats or something heavy like that.


And to best accommodate your new complex, I'll make it a point to throw together a _new_ shirt: "BEAST!" (with the exclamation mark for emphasis).


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> And to best accommodate your new complex, I'll make it a point to throw together a _new_ shirt: "BEAST!" (with the exclamation mark for emphasis).


 Goodie! Another shirt to add to my hu1k designs collection hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Ivy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy!


 Well hellooooo there, k! Happy friday!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

*Food - November 19 - IM Competition Day 19*

Meal 1 - 430 AM (yes i got up at 4 again... 1/2 hour before alarm! WTF!)

  1 cup egg  beaters
  1 slice rubschlager sunflower multigrain bread
  1 tbsp smuckers sugar free strawberry jam

Meal 2 - 630 AM (PWO)

  1 MRP - Nat. Lean Matrix

Meal 3 - 930 AM

  4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  1 cup broccoli
  1/3 cup cinnamon barley

Meal 4 - 1230 PM

  4 oz. chicken breast
  1 cup broccoli
  1/3 cup cinnamon barley

Meal 5 - 330 PM

  4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  1 cup brocoli
  1/4 cup barley

Meal 6 - 600 PM

  4 oz. chicken breast
  1/2 cup spaghetti squash
  3 fish oil caps

Meal 7 - 900 PM

_6 oz. baked, herb salmon
 2 cups spinach/mixed greens
 2 tbsp balsamic vinaigrette
 6 oz. Tasti D-Lite Peanut Butter Flavored "ice cream"
_ 
  Totals (having to ballpark meal 7's values): 

  Calories: 1829
  Fat: 52g (28%)
  Carb: 127g (22%)
  Prot: 212g (50%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

*Thanksgiving Luncheon...*

Damn. Today is the thanksgiving luncheon at my job, going on right now. There is actually healthy food there. I forgot to turn in my $5.00 last week, therefore, no thanksgiving luncheon for me. 

  I am glad I packed my lunch, since I'd forgotten about the luncheon anyway.

 Everyone's coming by to ask me if I'm going to the luncheon and I'm like, "no...." And of course they all immediately assume that it's because I will only eat my "special food" (as it is generally referred to now hahaha). But it's because I'm an idiot and forgot to cough up the $5.00.



  Oh well.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey lady, so you are thinking of going to the Arnold too eh?  It will be a blast!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey lady, so you are thinking of going to the Arnold too eh?  It will be a blast!!!


 YES! It's my birthday weekend, on top of that! Woo hoo! You gonna go? I want to book a room, and was gonna do that since now, but patrick said i could wait until jan or feb. Whaddaya think?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YES! It's my birthday weekend, on top of that! Woo hoo! You gonna go? I want to book a room, and was gonna do that since now, but patrick said i could wait until jan or feb. Whaddaya think?



Yeah I'm going   and I will book my hotel early but then that's just me! lol  I want to stay downtown so I am close to the convention centre and I was phoning around this morning and already a lot of the hotels downtown that were offering special rates for the Arnold weekend are getting booked up.  I got my tickets for the shows wayyyy back in August! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm going   and I will book my hotel early but then that's just me! lol I want to stay downtown so I am close to the convention centre and I was phoning around this morning and already a lot of the hotels downtown that were offering special rates for the Arnold weekend are getting booked up. I got my tickets for the shows wayyyy back in August! lol


 I was looking at rates for some of the hotels on the AC website and they're not so bad, the lower-end ones, and really, I don't need a luxury suite  hahaha!

 I was thinking of just doing the  $10 a day tickets, but that doesn't include the big shows. HOWEVER I did want to go check out the dance sport thing (don't laugh, I love ballroom dancing!). 

 PM me later and let me know where you're staying and i'll see if i can afford it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Fort Lauderdale to Columbus, OH Flight... The cheapest flight I've found is from delta for $288 nonstop to columbus, with a stop in atlanta on the return flight. I'll hold out for a while.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Fort Lauderdale to Columbus, OH Flight... The cheapest flight I've found is from delta for $288 nonstop to columbus, with a stop in atlanta on the return flight. I'll hold out for a while.



God, mine will likely be more like $800!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

> Anyway, so the girl tells me, "Today he pointed you out at the gym when you were doing your squats and he was FREAKING OUT saying, 'Babe, that's her, that's her! The girl i told you is a beast!' "




hahaahahhaahha..........beast!!!!  





> I think i could have gone heavier because that last set at 120 was *easy as sunday morning*




_Know it sounds funny but I just can't stand the pain
Girl, I'm leaving you tomorrow
Seems to me girl you know I've done all I can
You see I begged, stole and I borrowed ... yeah ooh

Ooh, that's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like sunday morning
That's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like sunday mooooooooorning
_


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea you were so strong, nice squats.  Also so small... so small, that I could just eat you right up


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

> Also so small... so small, that I could just eat you right up



That makes two of us.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> _Know it sounds funny but I just can't stand the pain
> Girl, I'm leaving you tomorrow
> Seems to me girl you know I've done all I can
> You see I begged, stole and I borrowed ... yeah ooh
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! WHY did I not see this coming! hahahah!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, I had no idea you were so strong, nice squats. Also so small... so small, that I could just eat you right up


  please be gentle! hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> That makes two of us.


 hahahaha all this display of affection, damn... i'm overdosing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA! WHY did I not see this coming! hahahah!




More were that came from..........



"I hear the drums echoing tonight 
But she hears only whispers of some quiet conversation 
She's coming in 12:30 flight 
The moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me towards salvation 
I stopped an old man along the way 
Hoping to find some long forgotten words or ancient melodies 
He turned to me as if to say , "Hurry boy, it's waiting there for you" 

It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you 
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do 
I bless the rains down in Africa 
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had "


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> More were that came from..........


 I heard/saw something today that I'm hitting you with later this week. HAHAHAHA! You're going to laugh your ass off. Give me a few days (at most) to get it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 21, 2004)

*Workout - November 20 - IM Competition Day 20*

*Chest
*
 Superset:

_Flat Bench DB Chest Press
_3 x 20lb DB x 15/10/10

_Incline DB Flies
_3 x 20lb DB x 12/10/12

_Pushups
_3 x 10 (bodyweight only, slow)

_Bench Press
_1 x 65lb x 10

*Biceps
*
_Alternating DB Curls
_3 x 15lb DB x 15/12/12

_Reverse Grip BB Curls
_3 x 20lb BB x 12/12/10
_
 Hammer Curls_
 3 x 15lb DB x 12/10/10

*Abs
*
_Roman Chair Knee Raises
_3 x 20 (slow)

_Decline Bench Crunches
_3 x 20 (pulse, slow, pulse)

*Cardio
*
 Stairmaster, Intervals, 20 Minutes, Moderatly high intensity


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 21, 2004)

*Food - November 20 - IM Competition Day 20*

Meal 1 730 AM

  1 cup Egg Beaters
  1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2 930 AM (PWO)

  1 Lean Matrix MRP

Meal 3 1230 PM

  4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1 cup broccoli
  1/2 cup barley

Meal 4 330 PM

  Stuffed Pepper
  - 4 oz. 96% lean ground beef
  - 1 large yellow pepper
  - 1/2 cup barley

Meal 5 730 PM (at a cuban restaurant)

  5 oz. grilled chicken breast
  1 cup mixed veggies
  1/2 of a very tiny flan (yes, _flan_, and can you  believe fitday.com has FLAN LISTED IN IT??)

Meal 6 1015 PM (at a bar where I went to see a friend's band)

  1 scoop whey protein
  3 fish oils

Meal 7 1230 PM

  6 oz. cottage cheese
  2 tbsp nat. pb
  1 tbsp sf chocolate syrup

  Total: 1801 (meal 5 is a guesstimate using fitday values)        
  Fat: 40g (21%)
  Carbs: 164g (32%)
  Protein: 199g (47%)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 21, 2004)

FLAN!  NO WAY! :bounce:


----------



## klmclean (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Ivy

How was your weekend?  What is flan


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 22, 2004)

*Cheat Day*

Sooooo.

 I had a cheat day yesterday.

 I'm not even talking strawberries and fat free whipped cream. I mean like a CHEAT day cheat day.

 Let's see:


2 Reeces Pieces Cookies   
About 1 pound Home-made marbled chocolate/peanut butter fudge   
Chicken Fajitas from Gameworks   
Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Cookie Chunk   
More coffee than I can shake a cinnamon stick at 
 I mean, when I list it like this it doesn't seem like a lot, but after months of not eating this kind of food, even HALF of what I listed on here was sure to send me to the very pits of hell. The mental anguish I'm going through thinking about the FUDGE especially -- omfg. It is really rich, and i still have two small gladware containers full of it, that must be donated today because I sure as hell can't keep it in my apartment. I don't have THAT much will power.

 Anyway today is Monday and I'm going straight to the gym in about an hour. Back and Tris and as much cardio as I can handle, even if it's bad for me. I NEED to cleanse. This will help me feel better immediately. 

 I don't know how you people who have cheat days can handle it. Really. Hats off to you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 22, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> How was your weekend?  What is flan


 Hey Kerri -- my weekend, pretty good, in general, except cheat day which was yesterday. My first REAL cheat day that I couldn't bring myself to have until now, and all of a sudden wish I'd still not had it! hahaha!

 Flan is a latin dessert, it's like a firm custard-like pie(?), no crust. It's got eggs, whole milk, evaporated milk, sweetened condensed milk, and sugar. OMFG so much sugar. It's wobbly, a little bit, like jello, and smoother, but dense like cheesecake. See attached:


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning GG  


Cheat day    I will be having several this week . oh well , I'll get over it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Babe!!! Your cheat day sounds fun, I had one too   .  I'm going to try to make flan!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

HOLY FUDGE BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    yer funnny, that's like a cheat MEAL to me..ha ha, but I know where you are coming from!!

Send me the fudge!!  Actually, nevermind..i'd eat it all too   

How was your weekend Ivy?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Kerri -- my weekend, pretty good, in general, except cheat day which was yesterday. My first REAL cheat day that I couldn't bring myself to have until now, and all of a sudden wish I'd still not had it! hahaha!
> 
> Flan is a latin dessert, it's like a firm custard-like pie(?), no crust. It's got eggs, whole milk, evaporated milk, sweetened condensed milk, and sugar. OMFG so much sugar. It's wobbly, a little bit, like jello, and smoother, but dense like cheesecake. See attached:


That sounds yummy  
I used to live for my cheat day, but then I would just go nuts and eat everything in sight! It's too hard to go back to eating healthy after I find. So, I'm trying to just a "cheat meal". After my drinking escapade last weekend, it was soooo hard to eat healthy all week because I was craving sweets and junk food again! It's just not worth it. If I had that fudge in my fridge, OMG, I would not be able to sleep at night, I LOVE CHOCOLATE (I'd probably bring it to bed with me  ) Anyways, off to work. Hope you have a great day! Good luck finding the fudge a home


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Fudge Maple is my fav Im happy that you atleast made your cheat worthwhile


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Ivy... cheats suck sometimes, at least the day after having one they do! lol   
Gawwwd the pic of that desert made me drool!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 22, 2004)

HI girls! 

 Yeah , cheat day sucked, though at that moment (whatever moment i was gorging myself on fudge, or ice cream or cookies) it was pure bliss. Bliss, I tell you. hahahahaahah!

 I'm over it. went back into the gym today. had a good workout.

 i'm super tired right now. will post more tomorrow

 Hope everyone had a good weekend/monday! 

 Good night!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> please be gentle! hahaha!



Sure.. however you want it 

Damn girl, you packed down the cals on your cheat day!  No worries though, you will be fine


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sure.. however you want it
> 
> Damn girl, you packed down the cals on your cheat day!  No worries though, you will be fine


 Hahahaha thanks, doll. I hope so. I feel like i'm gonna balloon over night or something!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 22, 2004)

*Workout - November 22 - IM Competition Day 22*

*Back
*_
  wg pulldowns_
  1 x 65lb x 12
  2 x 75lb x 12 <--- new pb.

_Seated Rows
_3 x 60lb x 12/10/12

_cg pulldowns
_3 x 75lb x 12/10/10

_bent over rows
_3 x 50lb bar x 15

_straight-arm pulldowns
_3 x 60lb x 12


*Triceps
*_
  cable pushdowns
_3 x 65lb x 12/12/10

_rev. grip cable pushdowns
_3 x 45lb x 12/15/10

_skull crushers
_3 x 20lb bar x 12/9/10

*Abs*

_roman chair knee raises
_3 x 20

_crunches on stability ball
_3 x 15

*Cardio*

  Stairmill, 20 minutes, level 12, fat burner plus intervals

 OK i'm really going to bed now. gym in the morning.must rest. good night!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Your supposed to be sleeping   Damn invisible mode.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your supposed to be sleeping   Damn invisible mode.


 HAHAHAHAHAAHA! I was, like two minutes after you posted this! 

 Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

*Food - November 23 - IM Competition Day 23*

Meal 1 - 445 AM

  1 cup egg beaters
  1 slice sunflower multigrain bread
  1 tbsp sugar free strawberry jam
  5 oz. coffee + 3 splenda (yes i'm cutting back on the splenda)

Meal 2 - 7 AM (PWO)

  1 nat. lean matrix MRP shake

  Meal 3 - 10 AM

  4 oz. ex. lean ground beef
  1 cup broccoli
  1/3 cup barley

Meal 4 - 1 PM

  1 large pepper
  4 oz. ex. lean ground beef
  1/2 cup barley

Meal 5 - 4 PM

  3 oz. chicken
  1/2 cup spaghetti squash

Meal 6 - 7 PM (Last meal because I'm planning on going to bed early because tomorrow is leg day -   YAY! )

4 oz. cottage cheese
 1 tbps peanut butter
 1 tbsp sf choc syrup

  Total Calories 1315
  F 28 (21%)
  C 125 (33%)
  P 140 (46%)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

> fat burner plus intervals



Did it melt right off?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Did it melt right off?


 Hey, I don't name these gadgets! I just place all my hopes on them!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

*Workout - November 23 - IM Competition Day 23*

*Delts*

_Arnold Presses_
 4 x 15lb dumbells x 12

 Superset:
_1) Alternating Lateral raises_
 4 x 10lb plate x 12

_2) Alternating front raises_
 4 x 10lb plate x 12

_Bent-over Lateral raises_
 4 x 12lb x 15

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee Raises_
 2 x 20

*Cardio*

 Stairmaster, steady pace, 40 minutes, level 12 - 4.75 miles


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Ivy, nice pulldowns


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy, nice pulldowns


 THANKS! I was surprised when I had to add more weight!  Almost started celebrating in the middle of the gym, but quickly regained composure and kept all the festivities confined to my imagination. hahaha!

 WOO HOO! Beast, I tell you. BEAST.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> THANKS! I was surprised when I had to add more weight!  Almost started celebrating in the middle of the gym, but quickly regained composure and kept all the festivities confined to my imagination. hahaha!
> 
> WOO HOO! Beast, I tell you. BEAST.



Feels good eh?  Makes the pain worth it


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Ivy  

Did you check out my furballs yet?  I'm so proud of them you'd think I gave birth to them   I'm like the crazy cat lady


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy
> 
> Did you check out my furballs yet?  I'm so proud of them you'd think I gave birth to them   I'm like the crazy cat lady


 I sure did and commented on your journal 

 Don't even worry about the "crazy cat lady" syndrome. I was the same way when I had my three cats. In fact, my life revolved around them, pretty much. hahahaha! I miss them a lot even now. Haven't had them for a while. I found a home for the last remaining one (my girl, my pride and joy), in March of this year. Long story why I don't have them anymore. It's better for them (and for me) this way.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Let's see:
> 
> 
> 2 Reeces Pieces Cookies
> ...




And a taste of vanilla flavored frozen water :bounce:

I'm proud of ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> [/list]And a taste of vanilla flavored frozen water :bounce:
> 
> I'm proud of ya


 Oh yeah almost forgot about that! hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy


 Hi Andy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2004)

It's great to see how many of the women on IM are getting stronger and shapelier. Keep up the good work GG.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It's great to see how many of the women on IM are getting stronger and shapelier.


Penis envy. 


j/k!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Gary - Thanks! I'm psyched, myself!

 MAx - LMAO hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Tomorrow is really supposed to be a no-weights/cardio only day. However, I'm gonna switch it up and do legs (as I've been saying all day, YAY!). And cardio on thursday, it being a holiday and all. 

 I don't really like this split as much as I thought I'd like it. It's too many days between workouts for some of the body parts. And maybe that's a good thing, giving my muscles enough rest time... but i feel like it's progressing very slowly as opposed to my previous split where i hit all parts twice in one week. 

 I don't know. I just don't feel the same as before. It's now two and a half weeks into this new split and i'm totally dissatisfied. But I guess i should finish out the month as planned and see where I am then. Strength-wise, I'm clearly making progress, so in that aspect, I'm happy. But size, definition, and such... eh.

 Then again I'm also eating more, and holding some water CONSTANTLY. I feel soft and puffy all the time. Who knows what great gains have been made underneath all this puffiness...

 feh...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi GG, how's your day been?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Then again I'm also eating more, and holding some water CONSTANTLY. I feel soft and puffy all the time. Who knows what great gains have been made underneath all this puffiness...
> 
> feh...



LOL, I totally relate, I always retain a lot of water... can't wait until I start leaning out in the new year, hopefully to uncover some new muscle!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi GG, how's your day been?


 Hey! Pretty somber, to tell ya the truth. I went back to work after a really great extended weekend only to realize once again how unhappy I am there. So I've been mulling over the idea of giving my 2 week's notice next week. It's a little crazy, considering I've got no solid plan, just an idea and some savings (minor but enough to get by for a little while). So yeah...

 hahahahaha - aren't you glad you asked?  How's _your_ day been?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey! Pretty somber, to tell ya the truth. I went back to work after a really great extended weekend only to realize once again how unhappy I am there. So I've been mulling over the idea of giving my 2 week's notice next week. It's a little crazy, considering I've got no solid plan, just an idea and some savings (minor but enough to get by for a little while). So yeah...
> 
> hahahahaha - aren't you glad you asked?  How's _your_ day been?



What do you do for work Ivy?  Sucks that you are unhappy where you are currently, been there, done that! lol  Is it the job itself or the place you work? It's always a bit daunting jacking something in without a new game plan but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!  Good luck with whatever you decide anyway.
My day has been good, went and bought more shit for Christmas, this is the trouble with being finished shopping early... I will still be buying crap right up until Christmas Eve!     Actually I just got some new decorations for the kids Christmas tree, their tree is usually a technicolour nightmare.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What do you do for work Ivy? Sucks that you are unhappy where you are currently, been there, done that! lol Is it the job itself or the place you work? It's always a bit daunting jacking something in without a new game plan but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! Good luck with whatever you decide anyway.


 I do graphic design for a big engineering firm. It's not the place or the people, it's the work I feel nothing for. I am having a hard time concentrating, and an even harder time producing anything worth the money they pay me. It just feels like it's time to go. I can't keep waiting until "the time is right".  I'm scared but excited at the thought of breaking free of that.


> My day has been good, went and bought more shit for Christmas, this is the trouble with being finished shopping early... I will still be buying crap right up until Christmas Eve!    Actually I just got some new decorations for the kids Christmas tree, their tree is usually a technicolour nightmare.


 The kids have their own tree? hahahaha since i bake my gifts for everyone, if I ever set food in a mall during the holidays, it's usually to buy something for myself because of all the good sales. hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The kids have their own tree? hahahaha since i bake my gifts for everyone, if I ever set food in a mall during the holidays, it's usually to buy something for myself because of all the good sales. hahahahaha!



My ex was a bit of a bah humbug kinda guy and wouldn't let me get a tree for the first 4 years of my kids lives, the fifth year I left! lol  
Anyhow ever since then I've been on Christmas overkill, the kids were sooooo excited that first year at having a tree so I bought them one for their playroom too!   
Hey, I am thinking I should start baking gifts too... I would certainly have less people to worry about the next year!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Anyhow ever since then I've been on Christmas overkill, the kids were sooooo excited that first year at having a tree so I bought them one for their playroom too!


 Awww that's awesome! 



> Hey, I am thinking I should start baking gifts too... I would certainly have less people to worry about the next year!


 You may end up spending about the same in baking ingredients, packaging, etc. but it becomes a GIFT gift rather than a THING you buy at the store... I like thismuch better.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't know. I just don't feel the same as before. It's now two and a half weeks into this new split and i'm totally dissatisfied. But I guess i should finish out the month as planned and see where I am then. Strength-wise, I'm clearly making progress, so in that aspect, I'm happy. But size, definition, and such... eh.


You are a total nut. You look wonderful!   You've got the rest of your life!  Where were you hoping to gain size anyway?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You are a total nut. You look wonderful!   You've got the rest of your life!  Where were you hoping to gain size anyway?


 hahahahahaha, thank you. 

 Not size like a bber. But more like _definition_ in some areas that lack that right now.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Awww that's awesome!
> 
> 
> You may end up spending about the same in baking ingredients, packaging, etc. but it becomes a GIFT gift rather than a THING you buy at the store... I like thismuch better.



LOL, I just meant if I bake gifts this year by next near I will have no friends left!   

Actually the kids have just started giving me there requests for Christmas baking.... mmmm rumballs and english toffee, gawwwd, I can tell Jan 1st and I will be more than ready for that cutting diet! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, I just meant if I bake gifts this year by next near I will have no friends left!


 HAHAHHAHAHA your baking can't be that bad! hahhahahahahahah!



> Actually the kids have just started giving me there requests for Christmas baking.... mmmm rumballs and english toffee, gawwwd, I can tell Jan 1st and I will be more than ready for that cutting diet! lol


 oh damn. english toffee... 

 can i send you a request list too??? hahahhaah!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

I can bake but I like to pretend I can't, I absolutely HATE it! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

IWTTF


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

18 PAGES!!!!  

What's up Ivy? Feel like it's been forever


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> IWTTF


 IWTTF????

 OK. my mind is in the gutter, and you know that, so if this is something "cute" then it's a given that I have no idea what it is. 

 The best I can come up with is "I want to titty-fuck", and if that's the case, you're SOL because I have no titties. Hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 18 PAGES!!!!
> 
> What's up Ivy? Feel like it's been forever


 Yep! 18 pages! Aren't ya proud of me!? 

 Not much is up besides what I've been talkin' about on here lately - work, working out, food, long weekend, etc.  I wish my life was more exciting, so you all could have something cool to read, but  ...

 How are things with  you? I haven't dropped by your journal lately. Will make it a point to check in there today. I feel like a bad friend.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> IWTTF????
> 
> OK. my mind is in the gutter, and you know that, so if this is something "cute" then it's a given that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> The best I can come up with is "I want to titty-fuck", and if that's the case, you're SOL because I have no titties. Hahahaha!




hahaahaha....that is so funny.  No that isn't it.  I will PM you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Workout - November 24 - IM Competition Day 24*

_LEGS_! 

 Warmup: squats - bar, no plates, 10 reps

Superset #1
 1) _Squats_
 2 x 85lb x 12
 2 x 105lb x 12
 1 x 115lb x 12

 2) _SLDL_
 5 x 70lb x 12

 Note on SLDL: Instead of 80, used  70 because my grip on my _handicapable_ left hand is iffy and it made me lose form last time. The 10lb difference actually helps me keep good form, so until I figure out what to do about it, this will be the compromise I make.

 --------

_Leg Press (half of each set wide, half of each set narrow)_
 1 x 180lb x 15
 2 x 200lb x 12
 1 x 220lb x 12

  --------
_
 Walking Lunges with 15lb dumbells_
 3 x 18, roundtrip so really 3 x 36

 --------
_
 Leg Extensions, up fast, down slow_
 1 x 60lb x 12
 1 x 65lb x 12
 1 x 75lb x 12
 1 x 85lb x 11 almost 12 <--- new pb  yay.

  --------

_Seated Leg Curls_
 1 x 50lb x 10
 3 x 55lb x 10/10/8

  --------

Superset #2
_1) Two-Legged Standing Calf Raises with weights
_2 x 95lb x 20

_2) One-Legged Calf Raises, bodyweight only
_2 x 20 each leg


*Abs*
 light ab work today, since I'm hitting them hard tomorrow

_Roman Chair Knee Raises
_2 x 20
*
 Cardio*

 Stairmaster, Fat Burner Plus (Yes, patrick, i know, i know hahahahaha)
 20 minutes, Intervals, Level 15


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

> Cardio
> 
> Stairmaster, Fat Burner Plus (Yes, patrick, i know, i know hahahahaha)
> 20 minutes, Intervals, Level 15




two things:

1) great squats (how is your depth?)

2) No cardio on leg day.  Especially sprints!!  That is way to much overload on the hamstrings after squating.  You are just asking to tear something.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> two things:
> 
> 1) great squats (how is your depth?)
> 
> 2) No cardio on leg day. Especially sprints!! That is way to much overload on the hamstrings after squating. You are just asking to tear something.


 my depth? you mean how far down can i go? a perfect 90-degree, shoulder-width stance. if i stand a little narrower, i can't quite make it to 90 degrees.

 cardio -  That's why i didn't do level 20. hahaha. but yeah... i know better. I am just still feeling nasty about my cheat day and common sense has been rather elusive the past few days.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha, thank you.
> 
> Not size like a bber. But more like _definition_ in some areas that lack that right now.


Well.... G'luck with that ..... 







			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 1 x 115lb x 12


 
NICE


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well.... G'luck with that .....


 WHY AM I CRAZY???????


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

I was going to ask you the same thing


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was going to ask you the same thing


 I don't think i'm crazy. you're the one who said:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Actually I just got some new decorations for the kids Christmas tree, their tree is usually a technicolour nightmare.



OMG, too funny, Michael has is own tree too..well cause HANDS OFF MINE TREE BUSTER!    I'm VERY particular about the living room tree...so to appease the guilt, I bought him his very own tree..and yes, like your kids' tree, it's a mass of color and odd ball ornaments..but he loves it!  

Good morning Ivy dawling...that sucks about your job..cool that you have savings   ...but I think you know in your heart what you must do!!  And I'm with you and Britty on the retaining..wanna see some muscle definition dillema...it's hard eh...but I hear it's worth it in the end  
Hope the rest of your day ends great!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't think i'm crazy. you're the one who said:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> _LEGS_!
> 
> Warmup: squats - bar, no plates, 10 reps
> 
> ...



Ivy have you tried a staggered grip with you SLDL's?  One hand overhand, one hand underhand (try switching hands/grips to see if you can lighten the strain on your handicapable wrist  )  When I changed my grip, I immediately added 30lbs to my lift..and I have weak wrists (always have)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ivy have you tried a staggered grip with you SLDL's? One hand overhand, one hand underhand (try switching hands/grips to see if you can lighten the strain on your handicapable wrist  ) When I changed my grip, I immediately added 30lbs to my lift..and I have weak wrists (always have)


That's an awesome suggestion.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ivy have you tried a staggered grip with you SLDL's? One hand overhand, one hand underhand (try switching hands/grips to see if you can lighten the strain on your handicapable wrist  )  When I changed my grip, I immediately added 30lbs to my lift..and I have weak wrists (always have)


 You know? i tried, last week, and it felt awkward, so instead of giving it a few reps or a full set to let me get used to it, I was bullheaded about it and went back to my regular grip, with which i proceeded to almost drop the left side of the bar on my last set. 

 I will try that, and work through it, next time and see what comes of it. Thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know? i tried, last week, and it felt awkward, so instead of giving it a few reps or a full set to let me get used to it, I was bullheaded about it and went back to my regular grip, with which i proceeded to almost drop the left side of the bar on my last set.
> 
> I will try that, and work through it, next time and see what comes of it. Thanks!





Just make sure when you do use an alternate grip that you switch which hand was over and which was under each set.  Otherwise you will create an imbalance in the thoracis spin as one hand is always internally rotated and the other is always externally rotated.  Swtich it up, ya dig??


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just make sure when you do use an alternate grip that you switch which hand was over and which was under each set.  Otherwise you will create an imbalance in the thoracis spin as one hand is always internally rotated and the other is always externally rotated.  Swtich it up, ya dig??



Excellent suggestion!

Ivy, you every try straps?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Excellent suggestion!
> 
> Ivy, you every try straps?


 Nope.  Never felt that I needed them 'cause I've been lifting wimpy weights up until recently.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nope.  Never felt that I needed them 'cause I've been lifting wimpy weights up until recently.



Well ya know...I have them...but have never used them...I'm gonna bring them Friday for Rows...but I don't know how to use them...looks complicated...must ask nearest cute guy for help


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well ya know...I have them...but have never used them...I'm gonna bring them Friday for Rows...but I don't know how to use them...looks complicated...must ask nearest cute guy for help


 Maybe I should get some. hahaha! I have no idea how to use them either.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

I would rather slowly build up my grip than use straps :/


Do you ever do any forearm excersizes Ivonne?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Food - November 24 - IM Competition Day 24*

Meal 1 - 445 AM

  1 cup egg beaters
  1/2 cup oats
  1 small apple

Meal 2 - 7 AM (PWO)

  1 naturally lean matrix MRP 

Meal 3 - 10 AM

  4 oz. ex. lean ground beef
  1 cup broccoli
  1/3 cup barley

Meal 4 - 1 PM

  4 oz. ex. lean ground beef
  1/2 cup barley
  1 medium red pepper

Meal 5 - 4 PM

  3 oz. chicken breast
  1/2 cup spaghetti squash
  1/4 cup diced tomatoes

Meal 6 - 7 PM

  2 oz. chicken breast
  1 cup green beans and onions

Meal 7 - 10 PM

  1 scoop whey (ON 100% Whey Vanilla Ice Cream Flavor)
1 tbsp flax oil 

  Total calories: 1466
 F 36g (23%)
 C 125g (29%)
 P 166g (48%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I would rather slowly build up my grip than use straps :/
> 
> 
> Do you ever do any forearm excersizes Ivonne?


 None. They get enough of a workout -- or at least it feels that way -- whenever I do any exercises with dumbells (expecially when I work delts, bis or tris).


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Straps are good, but make sure the guy's into that sort of thing.  Trust me, you don't want to just surprise him with that!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, Ivy 


Sorry about your job. Keep your chin up, something better will come along soon!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy
> 
> 
> Sorry about your job. Keep your chin up, something better will come along soon!


 Oh! Thank you! But please don't be sorry! This is going to be a good thing, me leaving. LIBERATING, even!   I've got bigger, better things planned. It's time to put the wheels in motion as the saying goes. Thanks, Kerri!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Straps are good, but make sure the guy's into that sort of thing.  Trust me, you don't want to just surprise him with that!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


Is that a hint?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Is that a hint?


aren't you engaged 


You should becareful before somebody pineapple sidewalks you


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> aren't you engaged
> 
> 
> You should becareful before somebody pineapple sidewalks you


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

 In case you missed it, Max got married already, sortof. The big shindig in january is just a formality. But the paperwork is done. The deal is sealed. The shackles have been put in place and locked. The key, thrown away forever. Poor, poor Max.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

I hope he's happy!   Wish you luck max


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> aren't you engaged
> 
> 
> You should becareful before somebody pineapple sidewalks you


 AND, luke, if yer gonna use the phrase, use it properly. You can't be pineapple sidewalked. It is not a verb. It is a _noun_.     It is something that takes place. A piñasera is a fistfight. I thought we had this spanglish lesson already. hahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AND, luke, if yer gonna use the phrase, use it properly. You can't be pineapple sidewalked. It is not a verb. It is a _noun_.  It is something that takes place. A piñasera is a fistfight. I thought we had this spanglish lesson already. hahahahahaha!


So I should use it more like...

_"Luke and Ivonne had a pineapple sidewalk in the middle of the night." _


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So I should use it more like...
> 
> "Luke and Ivonne had a pineapple sidewalk in the middle of the night."


 
 ALMOST. Except that for it to be a piñasera, _both _people have to be involved in the fistfighting. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ALMOST. Except that for it to be a piñasera, _both _people have to be involved in the fistfighting. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


 I'm no good at this.  I better keep practicing.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not dead yet!!!!!! 

Oh, and thanks Luke.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm no good at this.  I better keep practicing.


 Hang in there luke. I'll teach you all the spanglish you want hahahaha! (not that you can use it outside of miami, but it's good to know!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

_"If one more person comments on Ivonne's broccoli smell at work, there's going to be a pineapple sidewalk"_


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm not dead yet!!!!!!


 That's an astute comment, "...yet..."


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _"If one more person comments on Ivonne's broccoli smell at work, there's going to be a pineapple sidewalk"_


 YES! PERFECT. You see? You're getting it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hang in there luke. I'll teach you all the spanglish you want hahahaha! (not that you can use it outside of miami, but it's good to know!)


My grasp on Spanglish is about comparable to my salsa abilities


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My grasp on Spanglish is about comparable to my salsa abilities


 No actually your spanglish is better.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No actually your spanglish is better.




ITYS


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You should becareful before somebody pineapple sidewalks you


  All right, what the hell is pineapple sidewalked


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> All right, what the hell is pineapple sidewalked


  okay i knew someone would ask.

  In spanish, or rather in _cuban*_, one way of saying that a fistfight broke out is to say: _"Se formo tremenda piñasera." _That's the phrase.

  A _piñaso_, is a punch. A _piña _is a pineapple. As an aside, no, I don't know how _piñaso_ became the word for punch, from the word _piña_. But Cubans are notorious for using fruits to describe different kinds of physical violence or accidents. See _mameyaso_.

  An _acera_ is a sidewalk.

 To be funny and amuse ourselves and any bilingual person within earshot, my friends and I take words in Spanish and translate them literally to English. Thus, a _piñasera_ (or fistfight), becomes a pineapple sidewalk. This cracks us up, but the English-only half of the population just thinks we're retarded. 

*I'm saying this in jest, as Cubans don't speak Cuban. They speak Spanish. And I'm not thinking anyone is dumb here, but I've actually had people ask me if I speak Cuban, and they were dead serious. Someone even asked me if Cuba is in Mexico, too. So I just assume that most people don't know much about Cuba unless they have something to do with it or like you Canadian folks, you get to visit the island on vacation, so you already know that they speak Spanish there, and that it is in fact an island, and not a part of Mexico.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

Like the usage of midget print up there.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> okay i knew someone would ask.
> 
> In spanish, or rather in _cuban*_, one way of saying that a fistfight broke out is to say: _"Se formo tremenda piñasera." _That's the phrase.
> 
> To be funny and amuse ourselves and any bilingual person within earshot, my friends and I take words in Spanish and translate them literally to English. Thus, a _piñasera_ (or fistfight), becomes a pineapple sidewalk. This cracks us up, but the English-only half of the population just thinks we're retarded.


I no longer think you're retarded


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 25, 2004)

Finally woke up today feeling more "normal" and less bloated and puffy. Life is good, once again. 

 I was going to go do cardio today but I think I'm going to take the day off entirely and rest. My legs are SO SORE from yesterday. 

 I had a bizarre dream last night. I was at a party, and it was both a "home repair" party where people were laying down wood floors, scraping wall paper off the walls and stuff like that, AND it was also a sex party. People were having sex in different rooms. And I wasn't really IN the party, it was more like I was watching all this unfold but I wasn't a guest at this party (nor was I the host, I guess). More like a fly on the wall... WHY?? It's the best party ever and I'm not really in it! WTF?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh yeah and i'll just post today's meals tomorrow as I have no idea what thanksgiving dinner cuban style (which means most likely no turkey!) will hold for me tonight. My family is very small, and they have a friend who owns a restaurant. so most likely the four of us will just go eat at the restaurant, which is hosting a big thanksgiving party.

 I'd started planning out the day in fitday, but quickly realized that I have no idea what I'm in for after about 4 pm today. hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Ivy dear

Let me translate your dream for you k?

The home decorating party is a result of yersterdays conversation about trees, homes, pictures etc..so get your butt taking them pics

The sex part..well hon, it means you MUST find a hottie TODAY and have lots and lots and lots of glorious gratuitous sex but DO NOT CALL him again EVER...think you can handle that?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Ivy dear
> 
> Let me translate your dream for you k?
> 
> ...


   I better read a few earlier posts  

Morning GG


----------



## klmclean (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Ivy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Ivy, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Morning.....

Heck of a day here in NYC.....


*opens flap on onezee and sits down*


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

*Jeni: *Thanks! Sorry I wasn't around much yesterday... I missed all you crazy canadians!

 My dream interpretation -- i am getting to it today, the home decor part. I went to my mom's house and picked up some of my decorations from when I had the house. Only one or two things, as I'm gonna keep it simple and "minimalist" -- green tree (getting it today) with white lights and nothin' else on it. Red candles, white tea lights, maybe a red or a white poinsettia plant. There are also two shelves from Ikea that I've been meaning to put up on my wall since February (yes i realize it's almost NEXT february hahahaha). They're the cool ones with the hidden brackets. That's wherei want to put the tea lights.

 The sex part - <sigh> i don't know... I _always_ have sex on the brain (I know it's hard to believe, because I look so  but it's true!).  There are no hotties around here who I'd like to exploit at the moment though... Living on Miami Beach I'm surrounded by gay guys and retirees mostly hahahahaha! 
*
 Gary:*Good morning (for yesterday AND today)! How was your Thanksgiving day?
*
 Kerry and Kerri: *Hi girls! Thanks (a day late)! How are you two this morning? 

*Funkytown: *LMAO. I will find one. I promise. HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning Ivy TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your decorating plan sounds devine!!!  I know the shelves you are talking about to.  I LOVE Ikea!  NOt hotties in miami beach?  That can't be!  I thought all the hotties lived on the beach no?

What are your plans for the weekend?  Besides decorating


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2004)

Question-I know you like to microwave your broccoli-I tried it yesterday It came out almost steamed!!! What I was wondering is have you ever microwaved it in a ziplock bag, rather than a dish/container? Im just tired of already bringing home 3-4 containers from work to wash-I dont want another 2


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Living on Miami Beach I'm surrounded by gay guys and retirees mostly hahahahaha!


And you *dare* complain?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Question-I know you like to microwave your broccoli-I tried it yesterday It came out almost steamed!!! What I was wondering is have you ever microwaved it in a ziplock bag, rather than a dish/container? Im just tired of already bringing home 3-4 containers from work to wash-I dont want another 2




Microwaving Broccoli is a   



> ???Clear disadvantages were detected when broccoli was microwaved, namely high loses of flavonoids (97% lost) sinapic acid derivatives (74% lost) and caffeoyl-quinic acid derivatives (87% lost)???On the other hand steaming had minimal effects in terms of loss on both the bioflavonoid and hydroxycinnamoyl derivative contents.???



http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/abstract/106558884/ABSTRACT


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Question-I know you like to microwave your broccoli-I tried it yesterday It came out almost steamed!!! What I was wondering is have you ever microwaved it in a ziplock bag, rather than a dish/container? Im just tired of already bringing home 3-4 containers from work to wash-I dont want another 2


I've done that Jilly, just make sure that you put a little water in the bag and leave it partially open (like 1/4 of the length of the ziplock) so that steam can escape and you don't get a big explosion


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your decorating plan sounds devine!!! I know the shelves you are talking about to. I LOVE Ikea! NOt hotties in miami beach? That can't be! I thought all the hotties lived on the beach no?
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?  Besides decorating


 Hey! good afternoon! hahaha. well i went to workout with my brother's girlfriend, since she had the day off too. That was fun. Then we went to get some groceries and a little tree for my apartment. I just put it up. Just a tree wiht some lights and a simple string of red beads since I have so much red in my apartment. No pictures yet. I want to put up my ikea shelf first.  Gotta go find a powerdrill and some 5-inch masonry screws  somewhere in this building.

 I also made a small test batch of cinnamon chocolate fudge. It's setting in the fridge as I type this. We'll see how it turns out. I'm taking a bite (or five) and giving the rest away as usual. hahahahaha!

 Hmmm what else. Oh yeah i have to post yesterday's meals and today's and also today's workout. hahahah man... not enough hours in the day and i'm on "vacation!" yikes!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Question-I know you like to microwave your broccoli-I tried it yesterday It came out almost steamed!!! What I was wondering is have you ever microwaved it in a ziplock bag, rather than a dish/container? Im just tired of already bringing home 3-4 containers from work to wash-I dont want another 2


 I did, once, and I don't recall it being a pleasant experience, though i can't remember why. If you try let me know  

 As for ID's explanation of not microwaving it... ID - can you put that in layman's terms? in other words, just HOW BAD is it for you? I just nuke for about 30 seconds, mixed with my barley usually.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

*Food - November 25 - IM Competition Day 25*

Meal 1 

 3/4 cup egg beaters
 1 slice sunflower multigrain bread
 1 tbsp sugarfree strawberry jam

 Meal 2

 4 oz. ex. lean ground beef
 1/2 cup  barley
 1 cup broccoli

 Meal 3

 4 oz. chicken breast
 1/3 cup barley
 1 cup green beans with onions

 Meal 4

 4 oz. ex lean ground beef
 1 cup broccoli
 1/3 cup barley

 Meal 5 (yes this was my thanksgiving dinner and it was DAMN good actually!)

 4.25 oz. grilled snapper
 1 large mixed salad (lettuce, tomato, onion, olive oil, vinegar, pepper)

 Meal 6 

 1 scoop whey
 1/4 cup fat free cottage cheese
 1 tbsp flax oil

 Total Calories: 1396
 Fat 28g 19%
 Carb 178g 28%
 Prot 172 g 53%

 Treat: 2 servings of Sugar Free Jelly Belly Jelly Beans,


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

*Workout - November 26 - IM Competition Day 26*

*Chest
*
_Flat Bench Dumbell Press_
  1 x 15lb DB x 15
  2 x 20lb DB x 12/12

_Pushups, bodyweight_
  1 x 12

_Incline DB Flies_
  3 x 20lb x 15/12/12

_Pushups, bodyweight_
  1 x 12

_Chest Dips, Assisted_
  1 x 20lb Assist x 12
  2 x 10lb Assist x 12 <---struggling like hell on the last 3 of this set

*Triceps*

_Cable pushdowns_
  2 x 60lb x 12
  1 x 70lb x 12

_Reverse grip pushdowns_
  2 x 40lb x 12
  1 x 50lb x 12

_Skull Crushers_
  3 x 20lb bar x 15/12/12

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee raises
_3 x 20
_
  Decline Crunches_
  3 x 20, slow/pulse/slow

*Cardio* - Went back this evening to do that on its own. I was working out with my brother's girlfriend this morning and she was feeling mighty asthmatic, so we left without doing cardio. I didn't want her to get sick or something. No biggie. Right now I just tried to "burn off" the cinnamon fudge experiment (at least in my head hahahaha!). It was great-tasting, but the consistency was quite gooey, more like somethign you'd use to top ice cream or coat a cake with. After eating way too much of it like the piglet I tend to be when i get out of control (yes. i did. i ate a lot of it even in that condition), I went to the gym to do my cardio.

 ANYWAY, as for my cardio. 30 minutes on the step mill (you know, the machine that looks like a stairway to heaven?). Plus a hip hop dance/cardio class that started as I was stepping off of it. That was fun.

 I still feel like a fat pig for eating all that fudge.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

I read ............ I hoped ............... kept my hopes up .................... GG will resist the Christmas spirit onslaught ...  ......... nope, she caved in the pressure and got a small tree and beads.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I read ............ I hoped ............... kept my hopes up .................... GG will resist the Christmas spirit onslaught ...  ......... nope, she caved in the pressure and got a small tree and beads.


 but i didn't buy anything except the tree. i stole decorations and lights from my mom's house. That's gotta count for something! hahahahaha I ripped off my own parents' christmas decorations! 

 i was gonna use my own, from when i had the house. My mom has a bunch of my old decorations. But they are too "french country" to go with my current idea of what's "cool". hahhahaha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 26, 2004)

Meal 5...no doubt it was probably tasty, but Thanksgiving without turkey and stuffing is practically sacraligious.

  I'd better see some improvement on Christmas. lol  jk


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

Don't feel like using my own brain so 



> Flavonoids are polyphenolic compounds that are ubiquitous in nature and are categorized, according to chemical structure, into flavonols, flavones, flavanones, isoflavones, catechins, anthocyanidins and chalcones. Over 4,000 flavonoids have been identified, many of which occur in fruits, vegetables and beverages (tea, coffee, beer, wine and fruit drinks). The flavonoids have aroused considerable interest recently because of their potential beneficial effects on human health-they have been reported to have antiviral, anti-allergic, antiplatelet, anti-inflammatory, antitumor and antioxidant activities.
> 
> Antioxidants are compounds that protect cells against the damaging effects of reactive oxygen species, such as singlet oxygen, superoxide, peroxyl radicals, hydroxyl radicals and peroxynitrite. An imbalance between antioxidants and reactive oxygen species results in oxidative stress, leading to cellular damage. Oxidative stress has been linked to cancer, aging, atherosclerosis, ischemic injury, inflammation and neurodegenerative diseases (Parkinson's and Alzheimer's). Flavonoids may help provide protection against these diseases by contributing, along with antioxidant vitamins and enzymes, to the total antioxidant defense system of the human body. Epidemiological studies have shown that flavonoid intake is inversely related to mortality from coronary heart disease and to the incidence of heart attacks.




Basically you are destroying the majority of the heathy benefits in broccoli by nuking it


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Meal 5...no doubt it was probably tasty, but Thanksgiving without turkey and stuffing is practically sacraligious.
> 
> I'd better see some improvement on Christmas. lol  jk


  Let me 'splain, lucy...

 my parents don't do thanksgiving. they don't really give a crap. hahaha. so we went to my parents' friend's restaurant. a cuban restaurant. their special was a turkey fricasee. I saw it on another table when we walked in and it was swimming in grease. 

  No thanks!

 It being a cuban restaurnat and all, there aren't very many healthy items on the menu. And if iwasn't going to have turkey which in it's traditional, oven-roasted state would have been relatively healthy, then, by all means i was goign to stick to something else that isn't that bad. No breaded steak or paella for me. hahaha!

 As for christmas - it's an all out cuban "noche buena": a big roasted pig, yuca in garlic sauce, black beans, rice, buñuelos, etc. It's all horribly bad for you, but I do plan on eating a little bit of everything. this is kinda an important christmas this year for my family... long story.  So i'm not gonna make a big production about my "diet" with them on this one.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Don't feel like using my own brain so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 even for 30 seconds????? arrrghhhhh. but they look so bright and green and tender and pretty.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't know about 30 secs.  I love my steamer though.  that is the only way to have broccoli


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I don't know about 30 secs.  I love my steamer though.  that is the only way to have broccoli


Is that some sort of gay euphemism?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> but i didn't buy anything except the tree. i stole decorations and lights from my mom's house. That's gotta count for something! hahahahaha I ripped off my own parents' christmas decorations!
> 
> i was gonna use my own, from when i had the house. My mom has a bunch of my old decorations. But they are too "french country" to go with my current idea of what's "cool". hahhahaha!




You get   for the stealing decorations.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As for christmas - it's an all out cuban "noche buena": a big roasted pig, yuca in garlic sauce, black beans, rice, buñuelos,


 
Sounds delicious  

mmmm. black beans


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

hi luke!  How was your day?

 --------

 ok folks, well i don't have a powerdrill but i want to put up a pic of my little tree anyway. it's not a big deal. No fancy ribbons or decked halls.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

aaaaahahahaha  Thats a Charlie Brown tree, if I have ever seen one


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> aaaaahahahaha  Thats a Charlie Brown tree, if I have ever seen one


 My entire apartment is very charlie brown. hahahaha it's 330 square feet. that is pretty much it, right there in my picture. I kid you not. 

 Dont' laugh at my tree or i'll punch you right in your spirit of christmas.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

What if I dont have Christmas spirit. 

Just call me Ebenezer Scrooge


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

can I sleep underneath the tree???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I sleep underneath the tree???


 Sure, just don't drink the water out of the tree stand please.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sure, just don't drink the water out of the tree stand please.




oh how well you know me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh how well you know me.


 You think? Boy i've got you fooled. 

 So check this out. I had this dream last night that a giant bag of cinnamon chips kept appearing (like Costco-sized!). I woudl see one on the coffee table, and I'd grab it and I would throw it away, and then I would turn around and then find another one there, as if the "throwing away" part of this nightmare never happened! It was like friggin Groundhog Day. I woke up almost crying. hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

Back and bis on the agenda for today. And 55 hours of cardio. Ohhh my stomach....  

 In case I didn't mention this yesterday, I made a test batch of cinnamon chocolate fudge, which in theory was supposed to be perhaps the best fudge I've ever made in my life. It had _that_ kind of potential. I only used a small amount of the cinnamon chips (Hershey's Cinnamon Chips, they look like chocolate chips but are, well, _cinnamon_). 

 Since I only used a small amount, for this small test batch, which yielded (again, in theory) 64 1"x1"x0.5" squares, there was a significant amount left in the bag.

 The fudge itself tasted great, but it came out way too gooey. Even after "setting" in the freezer for hours, it just remained quite gooey. That didn't stop me from eating a lot of it, when i said I'd just "taste" it. But the madness didn't stop there. The bag of cinnamon chips. It smelled really good. I took a few, ate them. Then a few more. And a few more after that. And well... 2600 calories later, I'm over it, I'm OK. I have dealt with the anguish and moved past it. But holy crap. My stomach feels like they're filming Animal House 2 in there. 

 This experience has ruined the cinnamon chips for me. I don't think I can ever eat this again. Thankfully I still like cinnamon in general. I just had some with my eggs with no ill effect. 

 Today will be a very low-calorie/lots of water day. 

 The funny thing in all of this is that I NEVER EVER EVER eat the stuff I bake, when I'm making the real stuff to give away to people. Then again, I rarely make test batches. If I make something it's going somewhere, someone's receiving it, so my batches are exact amounts of cookies or fudge or whatever. That keeps me from eating anything because then the batches will be incomplete, and being the anal-retentive person that I am, I can't give someone an uneven number of cookies.

 Anyway, moral of this story. No more test batches.


----------



## Novo (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I made a test batch of cinnamon chocolate fudge, which in theory was supposed to be perhaps the best fudge I've ever made in my life. It had _that_ kind of potential. I only used a small amount of the cinnamon chips (Hershey's Cinnamon Chips, they look like chocolate chips but are, well, _cinnamon_).


You know, it's looking at links like that one, and the plethora of good stuff that surrounds you all in the States, that makes me stop bemoaning the limited choices we have, by comparison, down here in the wastelands of Aus. I mean, sure, we don't get any of the low carb choices ... but I think I will *maybe* accept that in return for not getting any of the amazing-sounding-hard-to-resist business either. Just as well, of course, since I have no say in the matter!

Feeling your pain GG


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You think? Boy i've got you fooled.
> 
> So check this out. I had this dream last night that a giant bag of cinnamon chips kept appearing (like Costco-sized!). I woudl see one on the coffee table, and I'd grab it and I would throw it away, and then I would turn around and then find another one there, as if the "throwing away" part of this nightmare never happened! It was like friggin Groundhog Day. I woke up almost crying. hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!




 ..........When Cinnamon chips attak


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Anyway, moral of this story. No more test batches


MMmmmmmMmmmmmm ...  Goey fudge  

Maybe not enough chips?  I would think the chips would be what "sets"



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> and being the anal-retentive person that I am, I can't give someone an uneven number of cookies.


  you crack me up Ivonne.  But I know what you mean


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> MMmmmmmMmmmmmm ...  Goey fudge
> 
> Maybe not enough chips?  I would think the chips would be what "sets"


 Nah, there were enough chips. Just that i think the cinnamon chips are not made of the same ingredients as the semi-sweet chocolate chips. They were more like "caramel". If I'd put in more of the chocolate ones, and maybe a smidgeon less of marshmellow cream, it might have set a little more solid. Oh well, now we'll never know hahaha!


> you crack me up Ivonne.  But I know what you mean


 Hahahahaha i don't think you REALLY TRULY do know what i mean. It physically hurts if i can't make an exact even number of cookies. hahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Back and bis on the agenda for today. And 55 hours of cardio. Ohhh my stomach....
> 
> In case I didn't mention this yesterday, I made a test batch of cinnamon chocolate fudge, which in theory was supposed to be perhaps the best fudge I've ever made in my life. It had _that_ kind of potential. I only used a small amount of the cinnamon chips (Hershey's Cinnamon Chips, they look like chocolate chips but are, well, _cinnamon_).
> 
> ...



OMG, too funny Ivy!  Glad you are coping with the anguish.   
The comment about being anal-retentive and not being able to give someone an uneven number cracked me up... that's how I justify eating an entire box of chocolates to myself, you have one... you naturally have to have another to get the number back to being even again, then I start in with the tidying up the rows, next comes the making symmetrical patterns in the box and finally onto clearing the entire layer, then it's on to the second layer. lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

*Workout - November 27 - IM Competition Day 27*

*Back*

_Wide-Grip Pulldowns_
 1 x 60lb x 15
 3 x 75lb x 12/12/10.5

_Seated Row_
 3 x 60lb x 12
 1 x 75lb x 10

_Straight-Arm Pulldowns_
 1 x 20lb x 15
 3 x 25lb x 12

_Bent Over Rows_
 1 x 40lb x 15
 3 x 50lb x 12/12/10

_Good Mornings_
 1 x 25lb x 15
 1 x 40lb x 12
 1 x 45lb x 12
 1 x 50lb x 12

 Note: I don't think I'm doing these right. 

_Close-Grip Assisted Pullups_ to hit my back and start working my bis.
 1 x 9 Assist x 12
 1 x 7 Assist x 7.5
 1 x 8 Assist x 8 barely

*Biceps*

 Superset:
_Hammer Curls_
 3 x 15lb DB x 15/12/12

_Reverse Grip Bar Curls_
 1 x 30lb Bar x 12
 2 x 20lb Bar x 10/8 

 Note: Maybe it's time to see a doctor about my left hand. I am just completely losing my grip/control on that hand after a few reps. I'm so friggin hard-headed that I keep thinking I can work through it, but at this rate, I am going to injure myself either by doing something to my hand or by dropping a heavy ass weight on my foot when I lose my grip. damn.

_Cable Curls_
 2 x 30lb x 12/12
 1 x 20lb x 15

*Cardio*

 Stairmaster Step Mill, 20 minutes, Intervals, level 14.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ... that's how I justify eating an entire box of chocolates to myself...


 What in the hell is wrong with us?!!??!!?!?!?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I've been known to do something like that before. hahahaha!

 And I eat any kind of assortment of colored candies in order by color (m&m's, jelly beans, gummy bears, etc.). No particular order, just whatever I start with, those are the ones that get eaten first, so if I started with a green gummy bear, then all the green ones must be eaten first, before moving on to another color.  

 Good morning!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What in the hell is wrong with us?!!??!!?!?!?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I've been known to do something like that before. hahahaha!
> 
> And I eat any kind of assortment of colored candies in order by color (m&m's, jelly beans, gummy bears, etc.). No particular order, just whatever I start with, those are the ones that get eaten first, so if I started with a green gummy bear, then all the green ones must be eaten first, before moving on to another color.
> 
> Good morning!



ROFLMAO... I love that I am not the only one who does this stuff, I totally colour co-ordinate my candies too! lol  This is quite, quite sad. 

Oh and good morning right back at ya!


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG, too funny Ivy!  Glad you are coping with the anguish.
> The comment about being anal-retentive and not being able to give someone an uneven number cracked me up... that's how I justify eating an entire box of chocolates to myself, you have one... you naturally have to have another to get the number back to being even again, then I start in with the tidying up the rows, next comes the making symmetrical patterns in the box and finally onto clearing the entire layer, then it's on to the second layer. lol


Im the same way


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> You know, it's looking at links like that one, and the plethora of good stuff that surrounds you all in the States, that makes me stop bemoaning the limited choices we have, by comparison, down here in the wastelands of Aus. I mean, sure, we don't get any of the low carb choices ... but I think I will *maybe* accept that in return for not getting any of the amazing-sounding-hard-to-resist business either. Just as well, of course, since I have no say in the matter!
> 
> Feeling your pain GG


 Hey Novo! Welcome to my journal! 

 oooooh the pain... the PAAAAAAIIIIN! do you feel it? hahahahahaha. Kill me now. 

 Hey i responded to your email by the way, in case you haven't checked!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im the same way


 Hi Jill! How's your weekend going, hon?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The fudge itself tasted great, but it came out way too gooey. Even after "setting" in the freezer for hours, it just remained quite gooey. That didn't stop me from eating a lot of it, when i said I'd just "taste" it. But the madness didn't stop there. The bag of cinnamon chips. It smelled really good. I took a few, ate them. Then a few more. And a few more after that. And well... 2600 calories later, I'm over it, I'm OK. I have dealt with the anguish and moved past it. But holy crap. My stomach feels like they're filming Animal House 2 in there.
> 
> The funny thing in all of this is that I NEVER EVER EVER eat the stuff I bake, when I'm making the real stuff to give away to people. Then again, I rarely make test batches. If I make something it's going somewhere, someone's receiving it, so my batches are exact amounts of cookies or fudge or whatever. That keeps me from eating anything because then the batches will be incomplete, and being the anal-retentive person that I am, I can't give someone an uneven number of cookies.
> 
> Anyway, moral of this story. No more test batches.


Can I have some  PMS week is here and all I can think about is chocolate, chocolate fudge, chocolate cookies, chocolate ice cream, any kind of chocolate will due.  I MUST HAVE SOME! There's just something about chocolate that makes us lose control. Don't feel bad, you've been so good for so long you deserve a little chocolate indulgence  I had a little christmas/candle party at my place last night and drank way too much punch and salty snacks, bloated as hell today, but dam it was good. Had the time of my life. Went to the bar after with the girls and had some more drinks and woke up today at 12:30 not even hungover. WTF? I'm always hungover. Anyways, have a great weeken Ivy. Oh, yes, you're tree looks great, it's so cute


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 27, 2004)

GoalGettre said:
			
		

> Note: Maybe it's time to see a doctor about my left hand. I am just completely losing my grip/control on that hand after a few reps. I'm so friggin hard-headed that I keep thinking I can work through it, but at this rate, I am going to injure myself either by doing something to my hand or by dropping a heavy ass weight on my foot when I lose my grip. damn.


  at least your wrists don't lock up     That's even more dangerous


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Kerri: Damn woman! You've been living it up! Hahahaha! You might as well treat yourself to a little bit of chocolate to get over this craving and then start fresh from there. 

 Luke: yeah it can always be worse than it is. This just sucks, regardless. Its like I'm holding the weight, especially when it's a pronated grip, i feel my hand slowly losing strength and control and if I don't hurry up and finish my set, or find a place to lay the bar down immediately it could possibly fall right out of that hand, and I could hurt my right hand/wrist or my foot if it falls on it. And it's driving me nuts to SEE it happen and not be able to control it. I was trying to WILL my grip to stay strong and firm on stuff like SLDLs, bent over rows and reverse grip bb curls. Mindpower. But no. It just won't happen.  

 I should take advantage of my medical insurance while i still have it and go see a specialist instead of the general physician, before i leave this job. I shoudl milk it. Get everything done that I need to before walking away. Hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

*%$#@&* Shelves!!!!!*

 

 So my shelves aren't up yet. Let's see, all the things that have gone wrong with something that is so simple-stupid that I am embarassed that it's not done yet:

 1) I thought that wall was concrete, so I bought these special concrete screws that don't require the little pastic expansions/fasteners whatever you call 'em. Turns out the wall is DRYWALL. Normally I can tell the difference. I don't know what the hell I was thinking about when I was checking that out before heading to Home Depot. Well i do know. My brain is elsewhere these days. but still. Fucking drywall. Regardless, I attempt to use the screws I bought. I drill holes, start putting up the shelf, but the screws are SWIMMING in the holes. I push on, and try to see just how bad it would be if i left it that way, because i wanted so badly to see my shelves up already. No dice. Take 'em down.

 2) I go down the street to the dollar store to find either the plastic thingies and maybe even other screws. (Haha, I said "I go down" HAHAHAHA!). Anyway, so the dollar store has NOTHING for me. I walk another block down to walgreens and find little plastic boxes with both 3/16" screws AND the plastic thingies! Perfect! so i buy three little boxes for a ridiculous Walgreens hardware price (because you know, hardware isn't something Walgrees is known for, so they jack up the price on crap like this because they can). So I get home, and the screws are perfect EXCEPT that the heads are too small so the metal frame is hanging precariously on them. This shelf rests above where I lay my head to sleep. Not a good idea for ANYTHING to be hanging precariously in that area. Still, I try to FORCE it by putting the screws in slightly sideways. Anything to try to avoid having to go back out in that traffic and construction to get to Home Depot again.

 3) I screw in the entire frame for the shelf, and it's not too bad, and then I realize i put it up UPSIDE DOWN. Take the fucker down again. At this point, i start rummaging through my little tool box for washers, other screws, etc. even though I knew already I wouldn't have any. I was kinda hoping they'd magically appear. Finally i gave up. The holes are on my wall, the shelves are on the floor. I have a bunch of screws I can't use. I will have to go to Home Depot today whether I want to or not. These shelves will be put up today, NO MATTER WHAT. And I'm going to do it RIGHT. 

  Dammit.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 28, 2004)

You kill me.You remind me so much of myself  it's scarey!  Are these the floating shelves from Ikea you're talking about? I had a hell of a time putting mine up too! And don't feel stupid, because I too installed the bastards upside down and didn't realize unitl I had put all eight fricken screws in  Get the screws with the yellow anchors, those are the ones that work. I tried a billion different kinds as well and those are the only ones that worked. My walls are plaster so they would just crumble and it was a real bitch to put them up. The first time I finally got them up my cat decided he would like to sit on them and they came right out of the fricken wall. I had all my plants and an expensive framed picture on the shelf and they all came crashing down and broke! I could have rung his little neck There were huge holes left in my wall and every time I put them back up he would jump on them again. So my two lovely shelves spent a year and a half under my bed until I got a new apartment. I'm now in a different apartment and I have placed them where he can't jump on them and everything is fine. I got my screws and yellow plugs in the same package at Wal-Mart and they were only like $3.00 give them a try I know they'll work  But I totally understand your frustration


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> (Haha, I said "I go down" HAHAHAHA!).


You sure did


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Shelves are up! 

  And i threw in a better picture of my midget christmas tree.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Shelves are up!


Good for you! They look smashing


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

I also changed my shower curtain and put up a new glass shelf in the bathroom. hahaha. Yes i went to target. I was only supposed to go to home depot and gt some screws, anchors and washers. But no. I went to target, which is next to home depot.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

And maybe i shoudl post somethign about diet and training so that, you know, this continues to be a serious journal about my diet and training. right?

 Diet - i've been eating clean, low cal, lots of water for the past two days. Cleansing myself (mentally at least) from the cinnamon chip incident.

 Gym tomorrow - delts, abs, cardio. Should be a quick workout.

 This is my last week on this split. I'm changing it. I'm bored. It's not working for me. motivation-wise.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> christmast


christmas 



Beautiful tree btw


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tree btw


 Busted. hahahahah. oh the shame! (fixed it thanks!).

 And thanks  Me and my simple tree. Love it. It's all the canadians' fault.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Busted. hahahahah. oh the shame! (fixed it thanks!).


only 2,358 more and we'll be tied


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And thanks  Me and my simple tree. Love it. It's all the canadians' fault.


 Great tree, super cute!!!!! Journals about diet and exercise and we all post 'tree' pics

Dont fall asleep with all those candles burning now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good for you! They look smashing


 D'oh! i missed this! Thanks Kerri!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Great tree, super cute!!!!! Journals about diet and exercise and we all post 'tree' pics
> 
> Dont fall asleep with all those candles burning now.


 Thanks, Jill!

 Candles - Nah, I already snuffed 'em out. hahahhaha! imagine!? My very own disco inferno, but um, without the disco part. 

 ALrighty everyone! I'm off to bed! Good night! Sweet dreams!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

*Workout - November 29 - IM Competition Day 29 (is anyone really even counting?)*

*Delts*

Superset:

_Cable Lateral Raises_
 4 x 10lb x 15/12/12/12

_Cable Front Raises_
 4 x 10lb x 8/12/10/9 <--- i don't know wtf was going on here, some sets I was failing or almost failing by 8 and some I was able to push out a few more.

Superset:

_DB Shoulder Presses_
 4 x 15lb x 15/10/12/15

_Bent Over Lateral Raises (rear delts)_
 4 x 12lb x 15

*Abs*

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 3 x 30

_Hanging Knee Raises_
 2 x 20
*
 Cardio*

_Step mill _(my stairway to heaven), 20 minutes, Level 10-12, Intervals

 Note: i'm going without coffee or any kind of caffeine this week and I don't know if it was a mental thing or a physical thing but by the time I got to my cardio, I was zapped. Those 20 minutes felt like an eternity. I know it will only be a few days to get used to it, if in fact it is the physical effect of no caffeine, but holy crap. Made me want to run out to starfucks and get some black coffee, asap.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

In other news...

 Well, after thinking about it and trying to decide whether i want to give a two-week or one-month notice, I decided to give a two-week notice. So December 10th is my last day at this company. Three weeks shy of my four year anniversary. I'm already doubting my decision, but only because I'm scared shitless of living out of my car (even though I know I'd never let that happen).

 I've got a part time job that I start this month anyway, which was supposed to be my second job, and I've got possible work with my trainer, though I'm not sure about that yet. In addition, I'm gonna start working on my own stuff, the right way, not in bits and pieces. I'm really going to sit down and start mapping out what, who and how.

*I have a question for other personal trainers out there who are self-employed.* 

 How do you work with clients who are members of a gym that has its own trainers? Or a client that has NO gym? I am a member at LA Fitness and my part time job will be at another big gym. However, LA Fitness doesn't allow me to bring clients there, so the only people i could train there are other members. The other gym, same thing - I'd have to ask people to join it if they want me to train them there. There are a few people who have fitness facilities in their buildings or at their jobs, so that works itself out. But otherwise, I have no idea what I can do. Are there gyms I can go to, where I pay a (hopefully) small fee and can bring my clients to at no additional cost to them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, after thinking about it and trying to decide whether i want to give a two-week or one-month notice, I decided to give a two-week notice.


 
YAY~!  WOOOHOOOO!  _(baloons and confetti drops)_

Congrats Ivonne  :Grin:  I wish you luck!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YAY~!  WOOOHOOOO!  _(balloons and confetti drops)_
> 
> Congrats Ivonne  :Grin:  I wish you luck!


 HAHAHAHAHA! Thanks! I'm gonna need it!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I decided to give a two-week notice. So December 10th is my last day at this company


YAY!  WOOOOHOOOO!   _(This is where the confetti and baloons drop)_

Congrats Ivonne   I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YAY!  WOOOOHOOOO!   _(This is where the confetti and balloons drop)_
> 
> Congrats Ivonne   I wish you lots of luck!


 hahahahaha are you posting twice?   Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG, too funny Ivy!  Glad you are coping with the anguish.
> The comment about being anal-retentive and not being able to give someone an uneven number cracked me up... that's how I justify eating an entire box of chocolates to myself, you have one... you naturally have to have another to get the number back to being even again, then I start in with the tidying up the rows, next comes the making symmetrical patterns in the box and finally onto clearing the entire layer, then it's on to the second layer. lol



LMFAO


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Way to go Ivy!!! Your going to do super girlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You'll be a wonderful personal trainer.  Are you going to plan diets too??  Hope you had a good turkey day, the cinnamon chips sound lovely btw!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning hon 

I LOVE your tree, it's soooooooooo cute...and it doesn't look Charlie Brown at all, it's very plush   I like your style too, kind of Ikea...so are you living in a batchelor pad?  I noticed a microwave in your bedroom 

COngrats on the decision to give your notice and venture out in to new territory, that's very brave!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

> How do you work with clients who are members of a gym that has its own trainers? Or a client that has NO gym? I am a member at LA Fitness and my part time job will be at another big gym. However, LA Fitness doesn't allow me to bring clients there, so the only people i could train there are other members. The other gym, same thing - I'd have to ask people to join it if they want me to train them there. There are a few people who have fitness facilities in their buildings or at their jobs, so that works itself out. But otherwise, I have no idea what I can do. Are there gyms I can go to, where I pay a (hopefully) small fee and can bring my clients to at no additional cost to them?





Yes, try and find a private training gym for personal trainers.  there are one in NYC that I have to pay $100 a month rent.  But I can bring as many clients I want there and I can chagre them how ever much I want and it is all cash.  So if I a member of one personal trainers facility and I have 4 people I train there, each at twice a week, each at $50 a session.  Well, after I train one person (2x's a week) I can pay off my rent and everything else is just cash money.  Either that or see what the person needs.  I have trained some people that are severly out of shape and sometimes they jsut need to move.  Goint to a gym isn't neccessary so I grab some bands and take them to the park and have them jog (or some of them even walk as that is all they can do) and do exercises with the bands and do jumping jacks, situps, push ups, and other callestenics.  It is nice year round in Miami so you should have no problem finding places to take these people.  Also, if you go to the park in the AM there are other people walking and trying to improve their fitness level and sometimes they will come up and ask you for your services and then it snowballs from there.  You business just grows.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yes, try and find a private training gym for personal trainers. there are one in NYC that I have to pay $100 a month rent. But I can bring as many clients I want there and I can chagre them how ever much I want and it is all cash. So if I a member of one personal trainers facility and I have 4 people I train there, each at twice a week, each at $50 a session. Well, after I train one person (2x's a week) I can pay off my rent and everything else is just cash money.


 Good idea! I guess I will ask around and see if something like that exists here. I know Gold's on South Beach lets you bring people but they want $700 a month from you! uh... no thanks! It would help if I knew other trainers in miami/south florida who are self-employed because i have no idea where to even look for one of these. Every time I've looked up personal training gyms, none of THAT type of gym comes up.



> Either that or see what the person needs. I have trained some people that are severly out of shape and sometimes they jsut need to move. Goint to a gym isn't neccessary so I grab some bands and take them to the park and have them jog (or some of them even walk as that is all they can do) and do exercises with the bands and do jumping jacks, situps, push ups, and other callestenics. It is nice year round in Miami so you should have no problem finding places to take these people. Also, if you go to the park in the AM there are other people walking and trying to improve their fitness level and sometimes they will come up and ask you for your services and then it snowballs from there. You business just grows.


 What a GREAT IDEA. Damn, Funky, that hadn't even occurred to me!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

once you start working at gyms you should ask some of the trainers there if they no of private personal training spaces.  But be careful so that it doesn't look like you are going to be taking clients out of the gym you work at to train them at a private place for cash.....hehhehe.......you should never do that.  .......heheheheehehhe


also, I don't know what south beach is like.  Where is the richest part of town?  That is where you want to be.  I was a trainer in brookly before I worked in Manhattan on the upper east side.  The move to training clients on the upper east side was the best thing I could do.  It is a whole different world up here.  People have lots of money and there are small boutique gyms around that these people like to use and bring there own trainer too.  A few big clients is all you need and you are in the door.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> also, I don't know what south beach is like. Where is the richest part of town? That is where you want to be. I was a trainer in brookly before I worked in Manhattan on the upper east side. The move to training clients on the upper east side was the best thing I could do. It is a whole different world up here. People have lots of money and there are small boutique gyms around that these people like to use and bring there own trainer too. A few big clients is all you need and you are in the door.


 Yeah i am near three "big money" areas - south beach, bal harbour and aventura. 

 The gym i'm gonna be at is in aventura, so that's a huge plus already right there.

 And my trainer's gym is in south beach.

 And bal harbour is spilling over with rich retirees.


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

No coffee  I think I'd die........... (as I sip mine)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> No coffee  I think I'd die........... (as I sip mine)


 How much do you normally have on a normal day?

 I tend to have one 6 oz. cup in the morning, and maybe another 5-6 oz some time around 2 or 3 pm.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Ivonne, 
Congrations on making the decision to change careers... it's always a bit scary making the break, you'll do great.   
Your house is looking great, can you come to mine there's a few shelves and things I'd like to get up.
It's funny, I keep getting bugged about having my trees up and it not even being December and I'm like, everybody at IM has their tree up and people are like wtf is IM... I think I spend wayyyy to much time here! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivonne,
> Congrations on making the decision to change careers... it's always a bit scary making the break, you'll do great.
> Your house is looking great, can you come to mine there's a few shelves and things I'd like to get up.
> It's funny, I keep getting bugged about having my trees up and it not even being December and I'm like, everybody at IM has their tree up and people are like wtf is IM... I think I spend wayyyy to much time here! lol


 HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! "everybody at IM" -- that's how come i ended up putting one up at all! Oh the peer pressure! Too much to resist! Besides, it's fun to get into the spirit (sorry NT! it is!)

 Hey if I'm ever in canada count on me if you need any home improvement! I LOVE it.

 Thanks for the words of encouragement - I figure LEAVING insead of talking about leaving will get me to actually switch careers instead of talking about switching careers. Right? Hahahaha! It's a kick in the butt that I desperately needed, or I'll be here indefinitely, talking about "someday"...


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How much do you normally have on a normal day?
> 
> I tend to have one 6 oz. cup in the morning, and maybe another 5-6 oz some time around 2 or 3 pm.


No always like this....Usually 1 before the gym, A MUST. 1 after, most of the time, and sometimes 1 later in the day. Deff 2 a day 2 BIG cups


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think i've had around 24 oz today


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think i've had around 24 oz today


 OF COFFEE??? You realize that's 24 oz of water more you have to drink, right?!?!!? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OF COFFEE??? You realize that's 24 oz of water more you have to drink, right?!?!!? HAHAHAHAHA!


Wooop di doo.

I drank a gallon in the gym alone


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think i've had around 24 oz today



Me too... on a good day! I like my coffee.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Me too... on a good day! I like my coffee.


 I cracked. i just went out back and made myself a double (triple?) shot of espresso. Yes, my department has an espresso machine. 

 6 oz. - not too bad.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I cracked. i just went out back and made myself a double (triple?) shot of espresso. Yes, my department has an espresso machine.
> 
> 6 oz. - not too bad.




Well at least you made it that long.  When I tried to cut out my diet pops I was a psycho bitch, my boss went and bought be two and brought them to me at the same time and asked me to please drink them.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats on the career move, I am sure that you will do really well.

And you cracked after one day?  Shame on you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the career move, I am sure that you will do really well.
> 
> And you cracked after one day?  Shame on you!


 Thanks, I'm excited (and did i mention terrified?!) 

 Hey how come your'e not online!!! I had a story for you.  Oh well. hahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

I cant be on messenger while at work.  Weekends only, sorry


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I cant be on messenger while at work.  Weekends only, sorry


 oh but you can slack on IM? hahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Yup.  I just cant install the messenger software(I can, but then if someone snooped on my puter, I could lose my job).


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yup. I just cant install the messenger software(I can, but then if someone snooped on my puter, I could lose my job).


 Same crap at my soon-to-be-ex-job! I used to have AIM and Yahoo on there all the time, and then a compnay-wide warning was sent out that they'd be taking drastic measures against people using such programs.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

You should try and break all the rules, while your still there


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should try and break all the rules, while your still there


 i thought about it! andjoked abotu it with my boss, who is also a non-conformist. but truth is, i have a lot of work to finish ebefore i leave and i don't wanna leave on a sour note.  So i'm being a good girl. hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

> So i'm being a good girl. hahahaha!



Boy that sucks.....good girls don't get spankings!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## hu1k (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...good girls don't get spankings!!


On the contrary...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> On the contrary...




Hulk, have you been a bad boy??  I really want to spank you.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh man, i step away for one hour and you people start talking about spanking without me. hahahahahahahahaha! I'm appalled. I feel left out.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh man, i step away for one hour and you people start talking about spanking without me. hahahahahahahahaha! I'm appalled. I feel left out.




so bend over!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hulk, have you been a bad boy?? I really want to spank you.





The truth!  finally


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

I think funky just wants to spank SOMEBODY. ANYBODY ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think funky just wants to spank SOMEBODY. ANYBODY ahahahahahahaha!




YES!!!  WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE HURRY THE FUCK OVER FOR A SPANKING!!!!  DAMN IT!  I NEED TO SPANK SOMEONE!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think John H. is online 

I've found that if you sit on your ass sideways for a while until it falls asleep..... never mind


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

whoa


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

GM GG,

YIWTTLFODT

luv,
HB


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> GM GG,
> 
> YIWTTLFODT
> 
> ...


 Alright at this point i believe you need to start developing a dictionary for this stuff. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa! Kinda how Tolkien developed a language for his hobbits and elves and stuff. This is getting too complicated! My poor little brain!  hahahahahahahahahaha! lmao


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think John H. is online
> 
> I've found that if you sit on your ass sideways for a while until it falls asleep..... never mind


 omfg.this is all too much. Please don't invite john h. into my journal. I don't need homo/bisexual polls going on here unless I'm conducting them myself, and I already know you all are gay so there's no need for a poll. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning GG  

Your journal seems to cover everything    Who needs CNN


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

*Workout - November 30*

*LEG DAY!*

 Ok first things first, I did some lighter work today because I realize that being the hard-headed person I am, I've been possibly overtraining my legs as it is ( a. because i love it so, and b. because the cinnamon chip incident from this weekend drove me into a cardio frenzy wherein I've made love to the step mill almost every morning since sunday). Having said that...
_
 Squats_
 1 x 65lb x 12
 1 x 75lb x 12
 1 x 85lb x 12
 1 x 100lb x 12

_Leg Press_
 1 x 180lb x 15
 2 x 220lb x 12
 1 x 230lb x 12 <--- new pb woo hoo, a whopping 10 pounds more. 

_One-Legged Squats 
_(Or as my dear friend Velvet likes to say cause it sounds so much tougher - Bulgarian Squats)
 2 x 15lbDB x 12 each leg

_Walking Lunges_
 2 x 15lbDB x 40 (20+20 roundtrip)

 Two-Leg Standing Calf Raises
 2 x 95lb x 20

 One-Legged Calf Raises
 2 x 95lb x 15/12

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee Raises_
 3 x 20 (bodyweight)

_Crunches on the floor, with my legs up_
 1 x 50
 1 x 20

_Reverse crunches on the floor_
 1 x 25

_Full body crunches_
 1 x 20

_Straight-Leg Sit Ups _(slow, like pilates rollups)
 1 x 15

*Cardio
*
 No cardio today - taking it easy on my legs. It hurt to just say no. I don't know how I did it, but I walked right past the cardio area without cracking.


 In other news, I talked to one of the trainers at the gym who's always trying to chit chat with me. Since my workout was shorter I had time for a chat for once. I asked him about paying rent at local gyms and he told me about two gyms, one here in the Doral and one on South Beach - both of which I'm pretty familiar with. Guess since I never really looked into it, I had no idea they offer this to independent PTs. I need to get some insurance before I go there though. They won't rent to trainers who aren't insured. Oh boy... add insurance to the list of thing to do.

 And in other other news, I know I haven't posted my meals. Been kinda distracted and lazy, but it's been 1590-1600 the last two days -- chicken, turkey, salmon (YUM!!!!!!), barley, broccoli, eggplant, green beans, eggbeaters, oatmeal, PWO MRP, whey, flaxseed oil and all the same ol boring crap i usually eat. I'll get around to it. 

 And in yet other news, I went to assess my friend and his wife last night, to get them started and write out programs for them. I tried to get my buddy's body fat with calipers, but his stomach is this HARD BEER BELLY and i just could not get a skinfold! Like SERIOUSLY. WTF! I couldn't! It's like trying to get a skinfold on a basketball (but bigger) lmao! So i went with girth. I know, less accurate, but I told him I'd try again after he slims down some.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning GG
> 
> Your journal seems to cover everything    Who needs CNN


 What's CNN? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

 I don't know what happened here yesterday. I mean, I know my journal is normally borderline gutter-material, but yesterday. wow. I step away for an hour and pfunk wants to start spanking people. And Luke has suggestions for making it less painful (the spanking? or something else ass-related? who knows!)... and well... downhill from there. What filfth. Seriously!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i thought about it! andjoked abotu it with my boss, who is also a non-conformist. but truth is, i have a lot of work to finish ebefore i leave and i don't wanna leave on a sour note.  So i'm being a good girl. hahahaha!



VERY smart move Ivy..never burn bridges


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning Ivy..your leg presses are very impressive girl!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy..your leg presses are very impressive girl!


 why thank you darlin'! It surprised me that I could do a full 12 reps at 230, which means i can probably do a little more with less reps, but I won't overdo it just yet!

 Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning Ivy     Impressive leg workout babe!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

*Food - November 29 and November 30 - SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAYS*

Meal 1 - 430 AM

 1 cup eggbeaters
 3/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2 - 630 AM PWO

 1 naturally lean matrix MRP

Meal 3 - 930 AM

 4 oz. extra lean ground turkey (SUPER SPICY WITH CHIPOTLE PEPPERS!)
 1/2 cup barley
 1 cup broccoli

Meal 4 - 1230 PM

 4 oz. chicken
 1/2 cup barley
 1 cup broccoli (3 oz. of egglplant instead of broc yesterday)

Meal 5 - 330 PM

 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/3 cup barley
 1 cup broccoli

Meal 6 - 630 PM

 4 oz. salmon with garlic, cilantro and lime juice
 1.5 cup boiled green beans (also with garlic)

 Meal 7 - 930 PM

 Shake: 
 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1 tbsp flaxseed oil
 cinnamon

 Total Calories: 1655 (1636 yesterday)
 Fat: 37g, 21%
 Carb: 138g, 27%
 Prot: 190g, 51% 

 Note: too much protein - reworking my macros this weekend. Ratios are goign to change. Probably more carbs/fat starting next week.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

> Kinda how Tolkien developed a language for his hobbits and elves and stuff.




Talkien had his language for his hobbits.  I have my own language for my midgets.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Talkien had his language for his hobbits.  I have my own language for my midgets.


 I think I eventually figured it out, but jesus christ! At this rate, MENSA is calling to ask me why I'm not a member yet!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think I eventually figured it out, but jesus christ! At this rate, MENSA is calling to ask me why I'm not a member yet!




okay I wont do that again then.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning Ivonne.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivonne.


 Hey pretty lady! Good afternoon to you!  hahahaha


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

dude, whats up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> dude, whats up.


 Dude. don't give me that crap, mr. disappearing act!  hahahahaha!

 How've you been? How's the place? How's everything?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

disappearing act? 

Your yelling at me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> disappearing act?
> 
> Your yelling at me.


 I'm sorry pooky bear.  there.. better?

 Where have you been?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

AHhhhhh.. thats more like it .

Nah, I just been real busy at work. how is everything


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Ivy

What time do you go to be to be able to get at that god forsaken hour? Wow! I'm trying to get up at seven and get to the gym before work and I'm having a hard time with that (of course I'm up until 2:00 in the  morhing and then wonder why I can't get my ass out of bed) Duh!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> What time do you go to be to be able to get at that god forsaken hour? Wow! I'm trying to get up at seven and get to the gym before work and I'm having a hard time with that (of course I'm up until 2:00 in the morhing and then wonder why I can't get my ass out of bed) Duh!


 I try to go to bed between 9 and 1030 usually. hahahaahaha!. On Tuesdays and saturdays i stay up a little later since i have either a cardio only day or a rest day the next morning. And even on my rest day, i end up getting up at like 5 am, my body's just used to it now. I love it though. I'm a total morning person.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice leg workout.. your mighty strong.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Were you always a morning person or did you turn into one?  I'm a night owl and would love to turn into a morning person. Think it's possible


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice leg workout.. your mighty strong.


 THank you! (Why don't I feel like i am?!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Were you always a morning person or did you turn into one? I'm a night owl and would love to turn into a morning person. Think it's possible


 yes. i have been for the most part. I used to get up early as a kid and read the paper with my dad (oh ok, the COMICS), and then i had classes early even in college. Just great to get the day started early.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yes. i have been for the most part. I used to get up early as a kid and read the paper with my dad (oh ok, the COMICS), and then i had classes early even in college. Just great to get the day started early.


What was your favorite comic?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What was your favorite comic?


 BC, Wizard of Id, Peanuts, Marmaduke, Heathcliff, Family Circle, Bizarro, Hmmmmm there are others i can't remember. OH! Hagar, Blondie...

 God i haven't read a comic strip in forever.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yea, but does she use cinnamon and splenda?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## hu1k (Nov 30, 2004)

This was always one of my favorites...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> This was always one of my favorites...


 that's fucking great! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Ivy! I was looking for your w/o today but it's soooooo many pages back I couldn't find it


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy! I was looking for your w/o today but it's soooooo many pages back I couldn't find it


 You're such a smartss, you whore.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, but does she use cinnamon and splenda?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

No gym today. I got a talking-to about overtraining from someone who either cares about me or likes to remind me he's a know-it-all  and now i feel bad if i go do some cardio on my supposed rest day.

 Cause, you know, i KNOW i need to rest, especially after a leg day, but damn... my day just won't be the same. (can we say "addiction"?)

 Well at least now i have an hour and a half before work to go grocery shopping, which means i won't have to do it on my lunch time.

 Good morning folks!

 By the way, I may not be on here much today. I fucked up royally at work yesterday, and today i'm sure that I have to bust my ass doing something to fix what did yesterday. I know I always say I won't be around and then I am, all day! But today, for real.

 So much for being a good girl and leaving on a non-sour note. I really really fucked up. My head's been elsewhere the past few days.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Ivy, have a great day!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning GG

Enjoy your "rest" day.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Splain Lucy, it's probaby not as bad as it seems in your head 

Anyhoo, I'm sure it'll all work out!  Have a splendiferous day


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Have a good day hun, I hope everything gets worked out today at work     I'm sure it's not that bad, I've crashed our whole computer system before so it could be worse   

Take your rest day- you know you need it!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

G'luck with the rest of your day Ivonne, you overtrainer you


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

I hope you have a better day sunshine


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No gym today. I got a talking-to about overtraining from someone who either cares about me or likes to remind me he's a know-it-all  and now i feel bad if i go do some cardio on my supposed rest day.
> 
> Cause, you know, i KNOW i need to rest, especially after a leg day, but damn... my day just won't be the same. (can we say "addiction"?)


............. Umm, I distinctly remember _someone_ (ahem) mentioning this _exact same thing_ several days (weeks?) ago, but of course the person to which this someone was speaking immediately - and not so politely - dismissed the idea and informed that certain someone that they didn't know what they were talking about. Why? Well, because they didn't have a precious certificate of course. So they couldn't possibly have any clue about fitness or training. 

Man, I can't wait until I have my certification. Then I can be a fitness know-it-all guru badass superstar. Sigh...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning Ivonne... too bad you won't have the web cam today, I was quite enjoying the Cuban cooking tutorial, especially that neat thing you do with the shake.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

HI GG


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

> No gym today. I got a talking-to about overtraining from someone who either cares about me or likes to remind me he's a know-it-all  and now i feel bad if i go do some cardio on my supposed rest day.




If this someone ever acts like they are a know-it-all I would seriously hope that you smack them in the face as no one knows it all.  Everyone has things to learn.  Also, I bet if you just stuck your little bottom lip out and asked to cardio he/she would have given in and said okay.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

oh, good. Lunchtime around here. Nice and quite. Everyone's gone. _This_ mouse has come out to play. If only for five minutes. hahahahahaha!

 The fuckups just keep comin'! I came in an hour early and did some work, which ended up being a good thing, and now I'm working through lunch because I screwed up yet again. My buddy here said I have short-timer's Syndrome or something like that... basically it's what happens when you know you're on your way out, and don't give a flying fricknfrack about what you're leaving behind in terms of work. hahahaha! The sad part is that I DO care, no matter how much trash I talk. The plight of the perfectionist.

 Anyway... on to the replies:
*
 Kerri, Gary, Jeni, Andrea, Luke, Jill, Babsie*: Good morning and thanks ya'll!  My little cheerleaders! At least that's what it feels like today! YAY!

*Hulk*: bite me

*Kerry*: If I can do that with a protein shake, imagine what I can do with other protein-ladden substances. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Encore presentation tonight, 9 PM-ish. hahahaha! Be there!

*Funkytown*: What do you think? You can make me pout on command? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! As for that certain know-it-all... If he were in front of me, or at least readily accessible, I think the _last _thing I'd want to do is smack him in the face.  In fact that wouldn't even be on the menu of things I'd like to do to this know-it-all. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

> Funkytown: What do you think? You can make me pout on command? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! As for that certain know-it-all... If he were in front of me, or at least readily accessible, I think the last thing I'd want to do is smack him in the face.  In fact that wouldn't even be on the menu of things I'd like to do to this know-it-all. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Damn, I wonder who the lucky lady is???


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Damn, I wonder who the lucky lady is???


 LADY!!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Hulk*: bite me


Oh, you're just sore because despite my comment being a joke, that's pretty much what actually happened. 
I already apologized. Geez...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Oh, you're just sore because despite my comment being a joke, that's pretty much what actually happened.
> I already apologized. Geez...


 I didn't get any apology. 

 And bite me anyway. Grrr.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> LADY!!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!




I thought you were into chicks??


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I didn't get any apology.
> 
> And bite me anyway. Grrr.


Check your PMs, Grumpy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Check your PMs, Grumpy.


 Grumpy - hahahahaha, you don't even know the half of it. Duuude. I'm stressin'.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought you were into chicks??


 I was, but I changed my mind. Everyone is into chicks now. It's all the rage.  I wanted to be different so I went hetero for a change. 

 So, Funky, now that I'm hetero... hmmm


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was, but I changed my mind. Everyone is into chicks now. It's all the rage.  I wanted to be different so I went hetero for a change.
> 
> So, Funky, now that I'm hetero... hmmm




hmmmmm, what?????


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And bite me anyway. Grrr.


I thought you perferred _"raawwwrr"  _

_Hetro's RULE  _


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hmmmmm, what?????


 Too many hetero thoughts for this little brain to process all at once... hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I thought you perferred _"raawwwrr"    _


 That's when I'm a beast. BBBEEEEASSST! RAWWWR! 

 Grrrr is for when i'm angry, or slightly annoyed. hahahahaha!


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Too many hetero thoughts for this little brain to process all at once... hahahahaha!


Haha, I'll bet. You all alone in here with all these hot men.


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Grrrr is for when i'm angry, or slightly annoyed. hahahahaha!


...or really pissed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Haha, I'll bet. You all alone in here with all these hot men.


 Seriously --- LOOK OUT! hahahaha! 

 (who am i kidding. i'm all talk hahahahahahahaha!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> ...or really pissed.


 I'm over it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Too many hetero thoughts for this little brain to process all at once... hahahahaha!




senory overload.....there is smoke coming out of my ears and blood coming out of my eyes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> senory overload.....there is smoke coming out of my ears and blood coming out of my eyes.


 Are you trying to get me to play doctor with you, patrick?


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Seriously --- LOOK OUT! hahahaha!
> 
> (who am i kidding. i'm all talk hahahahahahahaha!)


Comment withheld.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Are you trying to get me to play doctor with you, patrick?





HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOO   NURSE!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOO   NURSE!!!!!


 10 points if you can name this movie, funk...

_"I heard that you were feeling ill, 
 headache fever, and a chill.
 So I came by to restore your pluck,
 'cause i'm the nurse who likes to -- "_​


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 10 points if you can name this movie, funk...
> 
> 
> _"I heard that you were feeling ill, _
> ...


That's a gimme. You better come through, P.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

LMAO!!!!

Buller??  Buller?????


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!
> 
> Buller?? Buller?????


Nice. 
Check it, I found a wav file: 
http://www.wavsite.com/sounds/17664/ferris49.wav
HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Nice.
> Check it, I found a wav file:
> http://www.wavsite.com/sounds/17664/ferris49.wav
> HAHAHAHAHA.


 that's great. hahahaha! Now i want to see the movie.


----------



## hu1k (Dec 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> that's great. hahahaha! Now i want to see the movie.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. That's one of those movies you never get sick of.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, so much 

Hope that everything gets worked out at work.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, so much
> 
> Hope that everything gets worked out at work.


 Hey there, global citizen. hahahaahhaah! Yeah it got worked out alright. I ended up working late.  But i'm home now. Yipeee!!

 How YOU doin'?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


  HEY!!!! NO SAD FACES!!!! 

  (what's wrong?)

 Edit: Never mind. I saw in your journal why the face.  Good luck with the x-ray tomorrow


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

*Food - December 1*

Meal 1 - 5 AM
  1 cup eggbeaters
  1 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  1 slice sunflower multigrain bread
  1 tbsp sugar free raspberry jam

  Meal 2 - 8 AM
  3.5 oz. chicken breast
  3 oz. boiled/mashed sweet potato
  1 cup broccoli

  Meal 3 - 1130 AM
  4 oz. Ex. lean ground turkey
  1/2 cup barley
  1 cup broccoli

  Meal 4 - 3 PM
  4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  1/3 cup barley
  1 cup broccoli

  Meal 5 - 630 PM (in the car, stuck in traffic)
  3.5 oz. chicken breast
  3 oz. boiled/mashed sweet potato
  1 cup broccoli

  Meal 6 - 930 PM
  1/2 cup ff cottage cheese
  2 tbsp nat. peanut butter
  1 tbsp sf/ff chocolate syrup

  Total Calories: 1578 (I forgot to bring my fish oil caps to work and then forgot to take them at home --- BAAAAAAD!)
  Fat 31g, 19%
  Carb, 143, 30%
  Prot 187, 51%


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

*Food - December 2*

Meal 1 - 430 AM
  1 cup Egg beaters
  1 cup of oatmeal

Meal 2 - 7 AM (PWO)
  Nat. Lean Matrix
  1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 3 - 10 AM
  4 oz. chicken breast
  1/3 cup barley
  1 cup broccoli

Meal 4 - 1 PM
  3.5 oz chicken
  3 oz. boiled/mashed sweet potato
  1 cup baby romaine salad
  1 tbsp evoo/vinegar/garlic/basil home made dressing

Meal 5 - 4 PM
  3.5 oz. chicken
  1/3 cup barley
  1 cup baby romaine salad
  1 tbsp home made dressing mentioned above

Meal 6 - 7 PM
  3 oz. salmon
  1.5 cup green beans

Meal 7 - 930 PM
  1 scoop ON100% Whey 
1/3 cup oatmeal

  Total calories 1683
  Fat 41g, 23%
  Carb, 1370g, 28%
  Prot, 191g, 49%


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - 5 AM
> 1 cup eggbeaters
> 1 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
> 1 slice sunflower multigrain bread
> ...


  way to go Ivy. Your diet is looking very clean..oh the guilt and shame of what I ate yesterday has now been magnified by a gazzillion


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

*Good morning!*

Slower (hopefully) day today.

 Some thoughts:  

 1) A job I don't think I could handle: Krispy Kreme Delivery Truck Driver.

 2) Laugh at me all you want, but Kenny Rogers is coming to town in concert, and I'm tempted to buy tickets. Of course, I am alone in my enthusiasm, as nobody else I know even knows Kenny Roger songs. They're like, "Kenny Rogers? The guy that sells roasted chicken?" Yeah. Him.  You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille.

 3) 9 days until this place can kiss my ass goodbye. Actually, 9 days until a lot of cool things start happening. What a great countdown. I'm psyched. Single digits, yo.

 4) There was something else... hmmm. Can't remember now, but I'll come back to it.

 On to the workout report....


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> way to go Ivy. Your diet is looking very clean..oh the guilt and shame of what I ate yesterday has now been magnified by a gazzillion


 Awwww. come on now! Have you forgotten about my cinnamon chip binge from a few days ago???? The next binge is just around the corner for me. I know it. i can feel it. I wonder what it will be.

 And seriously - you are doing awesome, over all! Your workouts, your diet! You're kicking ass and you know it!

 Besides, it's the holidays! Denying we're tempted to have some delicious bad stuff (and indulging every once in a while) is unnatural! Hahahahahaha! That's like a priest denying he gets a hard-on once in a while!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Awwww. come on now! Have you forgotten about my cinnamon chip binge from a few days ago???? The next binge is just around the corner for me. I know it. i can feel it. I wonder what it will be.
> 
> And seriously - you are doing awesome, over all! Your workouts, your diet! You're kicking ass and you know it!
> 
> Besides, it's the holidays! Denying we're tempted to have some delicious bad stuff (and indulging every once in a while) is unnatural! Hahahahahaha! That's like a priest denying he gets a hard-on once in a while!



Priests get hard ons?        I'M SHOCKED!

Um...ahem..  I like Kenny Rogers

My first record player was disco mickey mouse..it had flashing lights in the front and a microphone     Anyhoo, my first two records were Kenny Rogers greatest hits and the Mini Pops


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

*Workout - December 2*

*Chest*

_Flat Bench DB Press (get ready for this! New PB! WOO HOO!)_
 1 x 15lb x 15
 3 x 20lb x 12/10/10
 1 x 25lb x 8 <--- new pb with dumbells!

 Note: I'd never ventured further than the 20lb dumbells for chest or shoulder work. I think I coulda done more reps on this with 25, which makes me think I could actually move up to 30lb db's! But i'd already done 3 other sets, so I stopped at 8. Just felt after the last 20lb set that I could do more.

_Incline DB Flies_
 4 x 20lb x 15/12/10/10
*
 Tricep*

_Cable Pushdowns_
 1 x 60lb x 15
 2 x 65lb x 12
 1 x 70lb x 10

_Reverse Grip Pushdowns_
 1 x 40lb x 12
 1 x 45lb x 12
 1 x 50lb x 13 (one for good luck hahahaha)

*Chest/Tricep*

_Assisted Dips_
 3 x 7 Assist x 12/10/10
 1 x 4 Assist x 12 (SO FUCKING TOUGH ON THE LAST THREE, but I pushed like my life depended on it).
_Pushups _
 3 x 10/8/8

*Abs*

_Roman chair Knee Raises_
 1 x 20
 1 x 15
_
 Decline Bench Crunches_
 2 x 30, hold for :30 and hold for :20 on the last ones

*Cardio*

 Stairmaster, Fat Burner Plus (deluxe supreme extreme hahahah), 20 minutes, intervals, levels 12-20 (I kept changing it up and down today, what a wuss).

*News from the gym front:* Like four people today complimented me on my form, my muscles, my dedication, etc. It was like everyone got together and decided to throw all this love at me today! WOW! Two of them asked me if I'm a trainer, and I said, "ACTUALLY... blah blah blah" and told them about how I'm about to start taking on clients full time, and that I'm preparing and stuff. they asked me for my card, and of course I don't have one to give yet, so that's motivation to get my shit together!!!! WOO HOO! They're from my gym, so they see me there all the time. I told them I'd definitely let them know when I'm ready, and made it a point to remember their names on my way out when I said bye. 

 It was a good morning. I'm happy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Priests get hard ons?        I'M SHOCKED!
> 
> Um...ahem..  I like Kenny Rogers
> 
> My first record player was disco mickey mouse..it had flashing lights in the front and a microphone     Anyhoo, my first two records were Kenny Rogers greatest hits and the Mini Pops


 Well, the priests... I imagine, you know? hahahaha! How can they not, especially hearing the confessions from the town hussies and stuff every once in a while. hahahahahahahahaha!

 MY FIRST RECORD PLAYER WAS MICKEY MOUSE TOO!!!!!! And my first record, that was bought for ME, was a raggedy ann and andy thing, and i still remember the songs, and for some reason every once in a while they pop into my head and I find myself singing, "raggedy ann and andy, raggedy andy and ann...." and i feel so silly. hahaha! My other first record (cause i received both at the same time) was a collection of Spanish children's songs, again, which i often catch myself singing, especially if I'm on a swing or rollerskating/blading for some reason (not that i've done either lately). Hahahahaha! What are the mini pops?

 kenny rogers - come down to miami. it's in late march! Tickets go on sale the 11th.  Come on... come sing with me:

_You gotta know when to hold 'em,
 know when to fold 'em,
 know when to walk away, 
 know when to run... 

 You never count your money
 when you're sittin' at the table. 
 There'll be time enough for countin' 
 when the dealin's done!_


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning   

I like this song:

I can't remember when you weren't there
When I didn't care
For anyone else but you
I swear
We've been through everything there is
Can't imagine anything we've missed
Can't imagine anything the two of us can't do
Through the years
You've never let me down
You've turned my life around
The sweetest days I've found
I've found with you
Through the years
I've never been afraid
I've loved the life we've made
And I'm so glad I stayed
Right here with you
Through the years
I can't remember what I used to do
Who I trusted, who
I listened to before
I swear
You've taught me everything I know
Can't imagine needing someone so
But through the years it seems to me
I need you more and more
Through the years
Through all the good and bad
I know how much we've had
I've always been so glad to be with you
Through the years
It's better everyday
You've kissed my tears away
As long as it's ok
I'll stay with you
Through the years
Through the years
When everything went wrong
Together we were strong
I know that I belong right here with you
Through the years
I've never had a doubt
We'd always work things out
I've learned what lifes about
By loving you
Through the years

I like a lot of old county an old rock and roll but I never listen to it anymore


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning
> 
> I like this song:
> 
> ...


 I am not ashamed to admit, I love country music. Old and new. I have tons of country mp3s, cds, etc. I go to the KISS Country Chilli Cook-Off every year (a local, multi-artist outdoor concert and chilli festival thing our local country station hosts)... 

 No matter what people say. It is true, what Ray Charles said (which I didn't know he said until I saw the movie), the stories, man... the stories in country music. Even now, in the cheesy, pseudo-pop country, there are great stories.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, the priests... I imagine, you know? hahahaha! How can they not, especially hearing the confessions from the town hussies and stuff every once in a while. hahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> MY FIRST RECORD PLAYER WAS MICKEY MOUSE TOO!!!!!! And my first record, that was bought for ME, was a raggedy ann and andy thing, and i still remember the songs, and for some reason every once in a while they pop into my head and I find myself singing, "raggedy ann and andy, raggedy andy and ann...." and i feel so silly. hahaha! My other first record (cause i received both at the same time) was a collection of Spanish children's songs, again, which i often catch myself singing, especially if I'm on a swing or rollerskating/blading for some reason (not that i've done either lately). Hahahahaha! What are the mini pops?
> 
> ...



Ya, great invitation, thanks, but can't justify to my son that he can't eat for a month cause mommy's flying down south to see Kenny Rogers 

I LOVE that song..it's his best...I often sing 'Islands in the Stream' while in the tub


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, great invitation, thanks, but can't justify to my son that he can't eat for a month cause mommy's flying down south to see Kenny Rogers
> 
> I LOVE that song..it's his best...I often sing 'Islands in the Stream' while in the tub


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Can he run? Can he climb? Can he throw? He's old enoguh to go hunt and gather some food while you're gone  hhahahahahaha!

 "Islands in the Stream" -- i swear that movie, "A Guy Thing" totally ruined that song for me. Every time I hear it, I picture selma blair explaining why they say "ah-ha..." in the song. That bitch has ruined the song for me.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Can he run? Can he climb? Can he throw? He's old enoguh to go hunt and gather some food while you're gone  hhahahahahaha!
> 
> "Islands in the Stream" -- i swear that movie, "A Guy Thing" totally ruined that song for me. Every time I hear it, I picture selma blair explaining why they say "ah-ha..." in the song. That bitch has ruined the song for me.



I didn't see that movie...guess that's a good think ;-)

Actually, he IS good at fending for himself..if he wasn't there would be many a time he would have starved


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I am not ashamed to admit, I love country music. Old and new. I have tons of country mp3s, cds, etc. I go to the KISS Country Chilli Cook-Off every year (a local, multi-artist outdoor concert and chilli festival thing our local country station hosts)...
> 
> No matter what people say. It is true, what Ray Charles said (which I didn't know he said until I saw the movie), the stories, man... the stories in country music. Even now, in the cheesy, pseudo-pop country, there are great stories.



Speaking of Country (pseudo-country) music...what's the deal with Shania Twain's 'Party for Two' song...why are there two different guys singing it?  And what's that getup she's wearing..and what's with that head bob, head shake 3rd grader thing she does..what happened to her???


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Speaking of Country (pseudo-country) music...what's the deal with Shania Twain's 'Party for Two' song...why are there two different guys singing it? And what's that getup she's wearing..and what's with that head bob, head shake 3rd grader thing she does..what happened to her???


 RIGHT!?!?!?!? WHAT THE FUUUUUCK?!

 It started going downhill with the second CD (Come on Over)... and from there on out... jesus... She should just stick to modeling at this point.

 That party for two song GETS ON MY VERY LAST NERVE. I still think back to "Who's Bed Have Your Boots Been Under" and "Any Man of Mine" and "No One Needs to Know" (all three for which I know the lyrics by heart and love!) and I wonder who is this woman calling herself Shania Twain these days.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Any Man of Mine! I like that one.  I use to listen to nothing but country, my ex from highschool (we were together for four years) use to go to concerts and the whole nine yards.  I loved Country and listened to little else, but after we split up a lot of it was just depressing to listen to.  I can listen to some of the up beat stuff now, but a couple of those sad songs still get to me so I just don't listen to them.  I like a lot of different things though, I love Metallica and none of my friends like them, I just don't see how.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ... I like a lot of different things though, I love Metallica and none of my friends like them, I just don't see how.


 Yeah, me too. My iPod is just this really crazy-eclectic blend of music. it's all over the place. One minute you're listening to Pachelbel's Cannon, the next Celia Cruz, followed by Brooks & Dunn, and two songs later it's Led Zeppelin or Sarah Brightman or something.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Any Man of Mine! I like that one.  I use to listen to nothing but country, my ex from highschool (we were together for four years) use to go to concerts and the whole nine yards.  I loved Country and listened to little else, but after we split up a lot of it was just depressing to listen to.  I can listen to some of the up beat stuff now, but a couple of those sad songs still get to me so I just don't listen to them.  I like a lot of different things though, I love Metallica and none of my friends like them, I just don't see how.



Metallica rocks    They were my favorite band in high school.  I learned how to head bang during that time


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. My iPod is just this really crazy-eclectic blend of music. it's all over the place. One minute you're listening to Pachelbel's Cannon, the next Celia Cruz, followed by Brooks & Dunn, and two songs later it's Led Zeppelin or Sarah Brightman or something.



EXCELLENT!  Yer very well rounded


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT!  Yer very well rounded


  Well,  ya know. I have to cater to my multiple personalities. Something for everyone.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well,  ya know. I have to cater to my multiple personalities. Something for everyone.



I FEEL well rounded today


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I FEEL well rounded today


Hahahahaha.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I FEEL well rounded today


 awwww, girl. SO been there.  

 ***hug***


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Chest*
> 
> _Flat Bench DB Press (get ready for this! New PB! WOO HOO!)_
> 1 x 15lb x 15
> ...


Nice DB Press! You define the term "BEAST!".


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning Ivy  

Off to states today. Will be back Sunday. Have a great weekend. Can't wait to go Christmas shopping


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy
> 
> Off to states today. Will be back Sunday. Have a great weekend. Can't wait to go Christmas shopping


 Woo hoo! Happy shoppin' Kerri!  Have a great time!


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh yeah, and congrats on impressing everyone at the gym. I've been telling you forever you're totally capable of kicking ass. Come on, you PWN. 

I don't suppose you were wearing that shirt, were you? If so, maybe that had something to do with it... Hahaha.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Nice DB Press! You define the term "BEAST!".


 Thanks darlin'! Are you being fascetious, or do you mean that? 

 Regardless, BEEEAAAAST! RAAAWWWWWRRRR!


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks darlin'! Are you being fascetious, or do you mean that?
> 
> Regardless, BEEEAAAAST! RAAAWWWWWRRRR!


Haha, I mean it.

And you ought to capitalize "beast" in your slogan thingie.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and congrats on impressing everyone at the gym. I've been telling you forever you're totally capable of kicking ass. Come on, you PWN.
> 
> I don't suppose you were wearing that shirt, were you? If so, maybe that had something to do with it... Hahaha.


 Actually! No! BUT that reminds me, I should bring it out of retirement, as it probably fits a hell of a lot better now! Hmmmm. I will be pwning at the gym tomorrow. Yes. Great idea!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Haha, I mean it.
> 
> And you ought to capitalize "beast" in your slogan thingie.


 Did you notice that "beast" is one letter short of being "breast"? I just did. Not sure wtf the train of thought was on that one though.


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did you notice that "beast" is one letter short of being "breast"? I just did. Not sure wtf the train of thought was on that one though.


And did you notice that "beast" is one letter more than "beat", which coincidentally is one letter off from "meat"? Hmmm... 

..."eat"???


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

ecellent workout!!  you are really getting strong!!!!  

can i come to kenny rogers too?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ecellent workout!!  you are really getting strong!!!!
> 
> can i come to kenny rogers too?


 Thank you, funky! I'm tryin'!

 Kenny Rogers: I don't know. can you?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you, funky! I'm tryin'!
> 
> Kenny Rogers: I don't know. can you?




maybe I will.  


LMAO.....precontest dieting at Kenny Rogers concert= angry funky!!  lmao


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe I will.
> 
> 
> LMAO.....precontest dieting at Kenny Rogers concert= angry funky!!  lmao


 Maybe I'll let you come with me then. To the Kenny Rogers concert, I mean. 

 Speaking of diets and such (after all this IS a diet and training journal!), I meant to tell you, P... I don't know how you can eat 10 oz. of sweet potato in one sitting. I am having a hard time putting away 3-4 oz. hahahahaha! CHRIST! I love it but it's so much!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll let you come with me then. To the Kenny Rogers concert, I mean.
> 
> Speaking of diets and such (after all this IS a diet and training journal!), I meant to tell you, P... I don't know how you can eat 10 oz. of sweet potato in one sitting. I am having a hard time putting away 3-4 oz. hahahahaha! CHRIST! I love it but it's so much!




lol, 10oz is when I am dieting.  18oz is what I was eating when i was bulking.  now that was gross!!  

Maybe I will come with you to the concert.  What if I get tired and fatigued from dieting though.  Will you take care of me??  *saddens up eyes and pushes bottom lip out and begins to pout*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Nice DB Press! You define the term "BEAST!".


I second that notion!  Way to go!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, 10oz is when I am dieting.  18oz is what I was eating when i was bulking.  now that was gross!!


 Well... regardless, I don't know how you can eat double-digits of ounces of sweet potatoes. hahahahaha! TOO MUCH OF A GOOD THING!



> Maybe I will come with you to the concert. What if I get tired and fatigued from dieting though. Will you take care of me?? *saddens up eyes and pushes bottom lip out and begins to pout*


 There you go again, looking to play doctor with me. I'm beginning to think you have a fetish. And yes, funky I'd take care of you, but you better be able to wipe your own ass. I don't provide that service! hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I second that notion!  Way to go!!!!


 Awww shucks...  

 Thank you!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well... regardless, I don't know how you can eat double-digits of ounces of sweet potatoes. hahahahaha! TOO MUCH OF A GOOD THING!
> 
> 
> There you go again, looking to play doctor with me. I'm beginning to think you have a fetish. And yes, funky I'd take care of you, but you better be able to wipe your own ass. I don't provide that service! hahahaha!




I can wipe my own ass but I do need someone to give me a bubble bath and scratch my back.  I can't reach my back anymore.  everymorning I wake up with the worst ich and I am running around to all the corners of my apt. trying to scratch.  I need you to help.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can wipe my own ass but I do need someone to give me a bubble bath and scratch my back. I can't reach my back anymore. everymorning I wake up with the worst ich and I am running around to all the corners of my apt. trying to scratch. I need you to help.


 Why can't you scratch your back? Are your arms shrinking?


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Why can't you scratch your back? Are your arms shrinking?


Hahaha.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Why can't you scratch your back? Are your arms shrinking?




no, my shoulders and back keep getting bigger.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, my shoulders and back keep getting bigger.


 You shou ld see a doctor about that.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You shou ld see a doctor about that.




   thanks for the help


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks for the help


  Yes, I'd scratch your back and sponge you down, you goofball. But only because it was medically necessary, as you'd be fatigued from dieting. not because I'd WANT you or anything. hahahaha! So you'd better keep those hands where i can see them at all times!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd scratch your back and sponge you down, you goofball. But only because it was medically necessary, as you'd be fatigued from dieting. not because I'd WANT you or anything. hahahaha! So you'd better keep those hands where i can see them at all times!




yes ma'am


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes ma'am


 Ooooh, respect. I like that.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, 10oz is when I am dieting.  18oz is what I was eating when i was bulking.  now that was gross!!



  18oz is weak sauce..  Wait untill you see my increased bulk diet for January.

Do they sell roasted chicken at the concert?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 18oz is weak sauce..  Wait untill you see my increased bulk diet for January.
> 
> Do they sell roasted chicken at the concert?


 LMAO, that would RULE. I could eat healthy AND sing along with Kenny.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Were you up late last night?  I got home, and logged in to see email.. and you were on, but busy?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Were you up late last night?  I got home, and logged in to see email.. and you were on, but busy?


 d'oh! i musta left it on. what time? if it was before 4 am. i was not up.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Yea, I was up late.. So it was around 3-4am your time 

Have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I was up late.. So it was around 3-4am your time
> 
> Have any fun plans for the weekend?


 4 am then yea i was up, getting ready to go workout and go to work. hahaha!
 what were YOU doing up so late? 

 weekend - nothing fun, unless you count groceries and laundry as fun! NEXT weekend, maybe, possibly something more fun hahahaahaha!  But this one, no. You?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

I was up late talking to someone.

Possibly? pfft.. lol  I dont have much planned.  My sister wants to take me to see Alexander the great on Friday night.. and thats about it?  I have a party coming up on the 18th that I am excited for


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was up late talking to someone.


 And it wasn't me. 



> Possibly? pfft.. lol


 



> I dont have much planned. My sister wants to take me to see Alexander the great on Friday night.. and thats about it? I have a party coming up on the 18th that I am excited for


 Woo hoo! par-TAYyyyy!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey, dont give me that sad face!  You're the one that didnt want to stay up late


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, dont give me that sad face!  You're the one that didnt want to stay up late


 well, in a week, when i don't have a job anymore, i'll be able to stay up late. hahahahhaha. 

 (who am i kidding. i am a morning person. not a night owl!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

*Workout - December 3*

*Back*

_Wide-Grip Pull Downs_
  1 x 65lb x 12
  1 x 70lb x 12
  1 x 75lb x 10
  1 x 80lb x 8.5 _<---- new PB! RAAAAWWWRRRR!_

_Seated Rows_
  1x 65lb x 12
  2 x 70lb x 10
  1 x 75lb x 8 _<---- new PB! _

_Neutral, Close-Grip Assisted Pull-Ups_
  1 x 7 Assist x 12
  1 x 5 Assist x 10
_
  Wide Grip Assisted Pull-Ups_
  1 x 6 Assist x 8 <--- barely

Note: WHY OH WHY do I suck at pullups?

_Cable Straight-Arm Pull Downs_
  2 x 40lb x 12/10
  2 x 45lb x 10/8

*Bicep*

Superset:

_Hammer Curls_
  2 x 15lb x 12/8

_DB Curls, external rotation_
  2 x 12lb x 8/5 

Notes: WTF on those last five reps!? I probably over did it, since I hit the biceps pretty hard with the back exercises, especially with the cg pullups. And what the hell was I thinking supersetting here? Man I'm a retard sometimes. 

*Abs*

_Roman Chair Knee Raises_
  3 x 20

_Crunches on the floor, with my legs up_
  1 x 50

_Full body crunches_
  1 x 15

_Reverse Crunches_
  1 x 30

_Jacknife  Crunches_
  1 x 30
_
  Isometric Crunch_
  1 for :30 

Notes: After all the other shit i did, i could barely hold this. i was shooting for :45 but was sweating bullets by 20 and couldn't stop shaking by :25 so i quit on :30. 

*Cardio*
  Needless to say, I did not do cardio this morning. Maybe later today if at all. 

Notes: This workout was tough as hell today, at least for me. The biceps part of it was a big disappointment on its own, but I know I hit them on the back work, so I'm not too concerned.

  My abs are on fire. Hadn't had such a good ab work out in a while.

 Today, one of my best buds here at the office is taking me out to lunch, because he won't be here on my last day next Friday. We're going to Moe's Southwest Grill (my choice), so I guess I may have a cheat meal. And knowing me, my cheat meal will consist of clean food, just more of it. hahahaha. Maybe a smidgeon of sour cream and a taste of cheese, but most likely it will be a tortilla-less chicken burrito with veggies and black beans, and not much else. Because I'm special like that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Note: WHY OH WHY do I suck at pullups?


Do your wrist hurt when you do them?  That's usually what gets me


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Do your wrist hurt when you do them?  That's usually what gets me


 No. My biceps. No matter how hard I try to concentrate on squeezing my back muscles, and I do, it's my biceps that start giving out. I dig deep and try to pull through but the last rep or two always end up being some kind of weird, mid-way, isometric contraction, where I just kinda lock up there, ALMOST at the top but not quite.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No. My biceps. No matter how hard I try to concentrate on squeezing my back muscles, and I do, it's my biceps that start giving out. I dig deep and try to pull through but the last rep or two always end up being some kind of weird, mid-way, *isometric contraction,* where I just kinda lock up there, ALMOST at the top but not quite.


Like in the brachio radialus? Mine start pinching when I do any kind of row.

Do you ever look to see what your elbows are doing? Like in or out?  That's usually where I catch myself.  My elbows start drifting outward, and my bi's start pinching.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Like in the brachio radialus? Mine start pinching when I do any kind of row.
> 
> Do you ever look to see what your elbows are doing?  Like in or out?


 In the close-grip pull ups, i use the grips in the middle of the bar, that run perpendicular to my face so my elbows are obviously in. With the wide grip, my elbow tend to start pushing forward a bit when I start to fatigue. Otherwise they are (as best as i can tell) in line with my body during the exercise.

 Regardless, i know I need to work on my bicep strength. They might be defined, but they are weaklings. Funny how muscle size doesn't necessarily beget strength or power in some cases.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Regardless, i know I need to work on my bicep strength. They might be defined, but they are weaklings. Funny how muscle size doesn't necessarily beget strength or power in some cases.


So true! My buddy glenn is a little guy like me, but he can flat bench twice as much as me, easy 

And his diet looks like this

m1. banana
m2. coors light
m3. bud light
m4. coors light
m5. budlight
m6. banana


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you thought about doing back and bis on different days maybe??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have you thought about doing back and bis on different days maybe??


I think she normally does back and Tri's


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have you thought about doing back and bis on different days maybe??


 Hahaha yeah actually. this happened to me a few weeks ago, and i changed it to chest/bi back/tri, and then this week I screwed up and out of habit I did chest and tri, so I had to do it this way today. 

 This is my last week on this split and this weekend I'm goign to work on a full-body 3-day program for December/January. I've been trying to change things up every four weeks or every month. I want to see what my body responds to best. I'm still learning my body (if you can't tell hahahaha). Now that I've got the basics down (clean diet and consistent exercise), I want to fine-tune my workouts.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning chic 

TGIF


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning chic
> 
> TGIF


 Hi Babs!  TGIF, indeed.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

lets get this partay started


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> lets get this partay started


 Sheeeeyat. This partay started on Monday when i gave my 2-weeks' notice. Hahahahahahaha! I've been partying (at least mentally) for 120 hours straight now.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

2 Weeks notice?  What did I miss?

When people here turn their two weeks in, they get walked out either on the day or, 1 week after the notice.  Very rarely will our company allow the employee to finish out their two weeks.

How have you been partaying?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> 2 Weeks notice?  What did I miss?


 Weeeeelllll... I've been saving up some money, and paying off some bills, and stressing about not being happy at my job. And I have this PT Certification that I'm sitting on and doing nothign with since this summer, but have been itching to make the career shift. Last week, I started thinking, "you know? I'm ready. So what if I don't have clients. I have enough money saved up that I could live off my savings comfortably for a month or two, while I build up a small clientele and figure out where to go from there."

 I have a part time second job that I'm starting this month anyway (which will actually now become my only job hahahaha!), and there are people who have already expressed interest in hiring me as a trainer, so why the hell not. You know? 

 So Monday when I walked in, I finally gave my 2 weeks. My boss had seen this coming for a while, so he wasn't shocked at all and has been GREAT with me about it. He says he wants to hire me as a trainer, too, when I'm ready, so we'll see about that hahahahaha! 

 And that's where I am right now - finishing off week 1 of my last two weeks here. Elated. Giddy. Feeling light as a feather. Don't get me wrong, I'm scared shitless that I will not succeed, but I work hard and I love what I'm going to do, so deep down I know that won't happen.



> When people here turn their two weeks in, they get walked out either on the day or, 1 week after the notice. Very rarely will our company allow the employee to finish out their two weeks.


 If my boss' boss had his way, I'm sure they would have liked me to leave on Monday. He doesn't like me much. But he hasn't said a peep. Hopefully they'll let me work through next week. I am counting on this paycheck! Hahahha!



> How have you been partaying?


 Honestly, my partying, as related to this major event has consisted of just smiling all the time, and feeling relieved, and hopeful, and re-energized. I'm smiling so much that my face hurts.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Good Morning Sweetie


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Morning Sweetie


 Hiya, Andi!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Weeeeelllll... I've been saving up some money, and paying off some bills, and stressing about not being happy at my job. And I have this PT Certification that I'm sitting on and doing nothign with since this summer, but have been itching to make the career shift. Last week, I started thinking, "you know? I'm ready. So what if I don't have clients. I have enough money saved up that I could live off my savings comfortably for a month or two, while I build up a small clientele and figure out where to go from there."



Being happy in what you do, is an absolute must!  I'm not happy and I'm doing something about it in January (it's in my journal) I think you'll make a great PT!    Have you interviewed with any of the gyms to see who has the best incentives and such?  Most do not offer health benefits (part of being "self-employed".)  Interview with a couple gyms, get hired and have them advertise you as another PT at their facility.  You could also drop off flyers of your portfolio on peoples cars, work place, restaurants, etc....to help you get more clientele.  Nows the time too, MANY resolutions are about to be made and the #1 is most likely going to be.....ding ding ding...you guessed it..............Losing weight,etc....



> I have a part time second job that I'm starting this month anyway (which will actually now become my only job hahahaha!), and there are people who have already expressed interest in hiring me as a trainer, so why the hell not. You know?



Smart move.  OH i know....  



> So Monday when I walked in, I finally gave my 2 weeks. My boss had seen this coming for a while, so he wasn't shocked at all and has been GREAT with me about it. He says he wants to hire me as a trainer, too, when I'm ready, so we'll see about that hahahahaha!



heheheh, now it's your turn to whip his carcass into gear...  
My boss is a jerk!  he's like working for a moody Biatch that's always on PMS!!!



> And that's where I am right now - finishing off week 1 of my last two weeks here. Elated. Giddy. Feeling light as a feather. Don't get me wrong, I'm scared shitless that I will not succeed, but I work hard and I love what I'm going to do, so deep down I know that won't happen.



I'm happy you feel good inside.  I'd be scared $hitless as well....with big risks come BIG rewards.  You can do this    



> If my boss' boss had his way, I'm sure they would have liked me to leave on Monday. He doesn't like me much. But he hasn't said a peep. Hopefully they'll let me work through next week. I am counting on this paycheck! Hahahha!



Men with big egos  



> Honestly, my partying, as related to this major event has consisted of just smiling all the time, and feeling relieved, and hopeful, and re-energized. I'm smiling so much that my face hurts.



hehehehe..don't develope any lines.....you'll be next in line for botox...heheheheheheh...I'm just kidding btw.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

> hehehehe..don't develope any lines.....you'll be next in line for botox...heheheheheheh...I'm just kidding btw.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 Yeah, really funny. I know why you're laughing. And now i'm friggin laughing too. Thanks.

 And Babs: You know what? I've started a botox fund, pre-emptively. I've been laughing and smiling way too much lately, and from the looks of it, all this laughing and smiling may continue for a while, so... hahahahaha!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

You do some pretty bitchin' workouts.  Keep up that intensity.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You do some pretty bitchin' workouts.  Keep up that intensity.


 Thanks CP! 

 The more I learn about all this stuff, and about my body, the more excited and amped up I get about it.

 By the way I've been reading your comments on BulkMeUps 3-day split post. Some good info in there for the rest of as well!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Good morning Ivonne, whatcha got planned for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivonne, whatcha got planned for the weekend?


 Hey Kerry! 

 Wow, a lot actually this weekend. Do ya really want the laundry list? Let's see:


workout: delts and cardio on saturday   
shopping for a christmas present for a charity thing here at work (my last hoorah/good deed here before i go, i guess hahahaha!)   
work on my new workout for dec/jan   
cook up some turkey, fish and chicken   
look into the insurance stuff for PTs   
go to the two gyms they told me about that rent out to independent trainers and get prices from them   
see about buying some boots for the upcoming cold-weather adventures (can't walk around with high-heeled sandals in 40-degree weather!)   
somewhere in all this I will have to make time for a pedicure, too.   
and ideally, i'd make some time to study for my GRE, but of course, we both know that's not going to happen. this weekend or next.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

a pedicure huh???


IWTTYF!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a pedicure huh???
> 
> 
> IWTTYF!!!!!


 dream on funktard.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> dream on funktard.




Don't forget.....I am bigger than you!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't forget.....I am bigger than you!!


 So is everybody else. I'm used to it.   That's why I ain't 'fraid of you. HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So is everybody else. I'm used to it.   That's why I ain't 'fraid of you. HAHAHAHAHA!




oh it is so on.....one of these days we will meet.  you will be walking along in Miami and I will come out of no where, out of an alley even, and attack you and it will be so over from there.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh it is so on.....one of these days we will meet. you will be walking along in Miami and I will come out of no where, out of an alley even, and attack you and it will be so over from there.


 Damn right it will be so over, because I will kick your ass from here to Calle Ocho.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn right it will be so over, because I will kick your ass from here to Calle Ocho.




consider it on!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> consider it on!!


 So do I get an "A" for effort on my trash talk? hahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So do I get an "A" for effort on my trash talk? hahahahahaha!




yeah, when do you want me to give you your report card??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, when do you want me to give you your report card??


 After I kick your ass. That way you can fill in "A" for performance and "A" for conduct as well.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> After I kick your ass. That way you can fill in "A" for performance and "A" for conduct as well.




fine, whenever you are ready you just let me know.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah, really funny. I know why you're laughing. And now i'm friggin laughing too. Thanks.
> 
> And Babs: You know what? I've started a botox fund, pre-emptively. I've been laughing and smiling way too much lately, and from the looks of it, all this laughing and smiling may continue for a while, so... hahahahaha!




   ....laughing - does the body good  

SAWEET!!!!  How about, for every smile you donate (to yourself of course)$.50 to the fund.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ....laughing - does the body good
> 
> SAWEET!!!!  How about, for every smile you donate (to yourself of course)$.50 to the fund.


  Oh man. That fund would be enough to put five kids through college by the next weekend. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Okay......    $.05


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay......    $.05


 That's a bit more manageable.  Yes. 5 cents a smile it is. Hahahahahaha!

 GG' Botox Fund is in full-effect. hahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

How many "ha'" do you have?

Start adding


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> How many "ha'" do you have?
> 
> Start adding


 In addition to all those, i have to add for the huge smile and guffaw I just let out when i read this comment.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry!
> 
> Wow, a lot actually this weekend. Do ya really want the laundry list? Let's see:
> 
> ...



Busy busy... yeah I certainly don't see much studying happening next weekend.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

um...er....is there like any working out or maybe a bit of dieting going on in this journal?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> um...er....is there like any working out or maybe a bit of dieting going on in this journal?


  There is, actually! Thanks for asking! Please see Page 28, Post #815 for today's Back/Bi/Ab workout!      

 We now return to our regularly scheduled shenanigans.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Busy busy... yeah I certainly don't see much studying happening next weekend.




studying is fun.  i study every weekend.  i love it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> studying is fun.  i study every weekend.  i love it.




Me too, but I study because I love to learn..now if I HAVE to study..then that's a different story..no pressure please


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Me too, but I study because I love to learn..now if I HAVE to study..then that's a different story..no pressure please



I haer that.....I hate being forced to learn.

I like to study anatomy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like to study anatomy.


 no comment.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no comment.




I like studying the female anatomy and use real specimens when i can get them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like studying the female anatomy and use real specimens when i can get them.


 Funny you mention that, because i'm a female body supplier for anatomical studies. Demand is high these days, but I'm sure I can find a suitable specimen for your work. 




 (HAHAHAHAHAHA oh man i am just a complete cheeseball today!)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

This is making me LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is making me LOL


 What part? HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

You threatening to beat up P.  Oh, and that workout  hehe


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You threatening to beat up P.  Oh, and that workout  hehe


 Yeah yeah, you wanna piece too?!  Wanna rumble? Wanna scrap? Wanna dance? Hahahahahahahahhahaa. Wooooo - i think there might have been booze in the coffee maker at work. I don't know.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

I am fat.  I would sit on you, and you couldnt do a thing


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am fat.  I would sit on you, and you couldnt do a thing


 I could shove something up the nearest orifice and we'll see how quickly you get off me.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Your tongue, my mouth?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your tongue, my mouth?


 Damn.  What were we doing again?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

*Food - December 3*

Meal 1 - 445 AM

 1 1/4 cup egg beaters
 1 1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2 - 630 AM (PWO)

 1 Naturally Lean Matrix Shake

Meal 3 - 930 AM

 4 oz. chicken breast
 1/2 cup barley
 1 cup salad
 1 tsp olive oil
 1 tsp vinegar
 garlic

Meal 4 - 1230 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 3 oz. Sweet potato
 1 cup salad
 1 tsp olive oil
 1 tsp vinegar
 garlic

Meal 5 - 4 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1/3 cup barley
  1 cup salad
  1 tsp olive oil
  1 tsp vinegar
  garlic

Meal 6 - 730 PM

 3 oz. salmon
 1 large yellow pepper
 lemon juice 
 cilantro

Meal 7 - 930 PM

 1 scoop whey
 1/4 cup oats

 Total Calories 1683
 Fat 39g, 22%
 Carb 139g 30%
 Prot 191g, 48%

 Note: Dammit. I expected to have a cheat meal today at Moe's, but my buddy at work couldn't get away for lunch because of the RIDICULOUS deadlines they've given him. Thankfully I packed an extra meal. I was sooo looking forward to eating at Moe's today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

*Posted new pics...*

nothing amazing, just slow and steady progress, I guess you could say.

 back, bicep, tricep, shoulder and ab.

 need some sound advice about improving my v-taper. i'm obsessed about making that happen, and have been trying, but I don't see much of an improvement in the past month and a half, in terms of getting that v-shape.

 I still look "boxy." At least to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> nothing amazing, just slow and steady progress, I guess you could say.
> 
> back, bicep, tricep, shoulder and ab.
> 
> ...



Just keep refining your weakest points.  Your body looks very scrumptous, trust me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

what he said


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you do pull ups? 
Wide grip Pull ups.
if u have to start with the gravitron machine to get your reps out, do that, then as you get stronger, use less resistance until you can do your sets with full body weight.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

ok...1st of all, you are posing w/ clothes on again...tsk tsk..if we have askedyou once, we have asked u a thousand times:
Pose NUDE!

um..your 'puny' guns? They look great. Don't kid yourself! Nice shape!

And your back...very hubba hubba!

just keep banging at it, hon!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just keep refining your weakest points.  Your body looks very scrumptous, trust me.


 Thank you, Cow...  I am doing just that, plus I'm changing my workout over the weekend to start something new on Monday. Right now, my workout is just as specific as saying, OK today is Back and Bi's, and then I get to the gym and decide there what I'm going to do for back and bi's. But I'm going to get specific and go with a plan of attack pertinent to my goals from now on.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Do you do pull ups?
> Wide grip Pull ups.
> if u have to start with the gravitron machine to get your reps out, do that, then as you get stronger, use less resistance until you can do your sets with full body weight.


 I do pullups yes, Assisted, of course. But I've been able to gradually reduce the amount of resistance so I'd started with like the 14 or 12, and I'm down to somewhere between 6 and 4 now, since I think like October when I started doing them. And can you tell me something? Those numbers on those plates, wtf? Is 14=140 pounds? that can't be right, because i barely weigh 100 pounds. And 4=40? No way, right? How do I know wtf kind of resistance (in pounds) I'm using? 

 I'm asking because if I can do lat pull downs at 80lb, and I weigh 100lb, it would be likely that if I weighed 80lbs (at which point, somebody please buy me a hamburger because that is just WRONG!), I could do pullups without any assistance. So I'm thinking once I get my lat pull downs to about 100lb, I could probably do more than one bodyweight pullup, un-assisted. But then I'm not factoring in that with the lat pulldowns I'm sitting, and locked into place with the knee pad thing, so I have more leverage, which is why i can pull more weight, as opposed to hanging by my arms. Does this even make sense? Im still half asleep...



> ok...1st of all, you are posing w/ clothes on again...tsk tsk..if we have askedyou once, we have asked u a thousand times:
> Pose NUDE!
> 
> um..your 'puny' guns? They look great. Don't kid yourself! Nice shape!
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Oh man, yeah, damn. i forgot to remove my bra. Dude you're getting pics of me in a BRA and you're still asking for more?  Shame on you. Beggars can't be choosers. Ever heard that? 

 Thank you hun, for the nice compliments!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

I think your back looks good too..............(al other comments have been censored)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think your back looks good too..............(al other comments have been censored)


 And to what might those other comments pertain?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And to what might those other comments pertain?




those other comments pertain to things that I would do to you with 
a) a nine iron
b) somthing that rhymes with sock
c) a rooster


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> those other comments pertain to things that I would do to you with
> a) a nine iron
> b) somthing that rhymes with sock
> c) a rooster


 Oh baby the things I could do with that rooster...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh baby the things I could do with that rooster...


ritual sacrification?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ritual sacrification?


 No, I was thinking a nice dinner, _coq au vin_. Or something. 

 heh I just wanted to say _coq_.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

*Workout - December 4*

*Delts
*
 Rest intervals of 45 seconds, nothing too exciting since it's just delt work with relatively light weights.
 1 warm up set of shoulder presses, with 10lb, 10 slow reps

_Arnold Presses_
 3 x 15lb x 12/10/10

_Side Raises_
 3 x 12lb x 12/10/10

 Front Raises
 3 x 12lb x 12/10/8

_Bent Over Raises_
 3 x 12lb x 15/12/10

_Face Pulls (see ridiculous note below)_
 3 x 40lb x 12/12/12


*Abs*
_
 Roman CHair Knee Raises
_2 x 20

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 2 x 30

*Cardio*
 Stairway to heaven (Step Mill), 30 minutes, moderate/interval, level 12. Basically I was going to take a step class, but they cancelled it because they're teaching a group instructor cert class in there. So I put on my iPod, and took to the Step Mill. I had my own little step class in there, complete with V-steps, hamstring curls, hops, everything. Bah. Who NEEDS those stinking instructors anyway. hahahaha! It was a BLAST. I believe I will do this again.


 Note about those f*cking face pulls: Funkyfresh talked these up so I wanted to try 'em out. I think first of all, they need to make pulleys easy to reach and adjust for midgets like me. After nearly CLIMBING the cable/pulley contraption to try to bring it down, I had to hunt down a tall person at the gym (which was surprisingly hard to find!) to bring the pulley down for me. 

 So now that I have this thing at face level and set it to like 10lb, because I have no idea how difficult this maneuver will be, and i pull it toward my face, expecting it to be somewhat taut. That thing nearly busted my lip. So I think, "hmmm. I underestimated my strength here! Let's try 60lb. After all, I do seated rows with a minimum of 60lb... let's see here..." 

 Well, being that I'm standing up, i tugged at the rope attachment and it didn't move. I did. I couldn't fucking stand up straight and pull this thing to my face! So I find a happy medium at 40lb and commence to do this exercise. Honestly. I think I looked ridiculous because it was a constant battle to not be pulled forward onto the machine. By the 3rd set, I had the hang of it more or less. 

 Jesus, Funk. Something that looks so simple... it sucked the "cool" right out of me. Hahahahahaha! Next time... Oh yes, next time I will be better prepared.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Delts
> *
> Rest intervals of 45 seconds, nothing too exciting since it's just delt work with relatively light weights.
> 1 warm up set of shoulder presses, with 10lb, 10 slow reps
> ...


you ah...pull on your face?

(in other words..I have NO idea WTF this is..)
Sorry..but, HA! I can just see this happening. Poor thing. Did I tell you about the time I fell off the back to the lat pull down bench? On my ass, then back and almost rolled over backwards form the momentum? True story.

Kinda funny..and ex GF story.
I went to the gym one day while we were still dating. She was there, but finishing up w/ her workout. I had back that day. I got to my one exercise I love.
It is pully pull downs. You are in the cage, and you take one pully in one hand, the other in the other, sit down a little ahead of the straight line of the cables and pull w/ your elbows until fully squeezed. Hope you cna picture that.
ANyway...I had the weight stacked and grabbed the handle for my left hand. SHe tried to help, by grabbing the handle and tried to pull it to me. Heh heh..
she couldn't budge it. Not only could she not budge it, she did the same thing you did. With her momentum to pull it forward, she almost fell over back wards...it would have been better if u have seen it...


----------



## dalila (Dec 4, 2004)

hey GG, I never posted before in your journal, but I always read!   Your back and bis look fantastic girl, if my eyes are not deceiving me, much much better than even your recent pics on the beach!! Great stuff!

My, my, after writing that first paragraph, I completely forgot what I wanted to say, LOL!    

Oh ok, meant to tell you that 4 plates assistance on the assited pull up machine in my gym (cybex machine) is abt 20lb assitance, they go up in abt 6 lbs increaments. Your machine could be different but check the machine itself, usually somewhere in a corner it says in verrrry small letters, how heavy is each plate!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you ah...pull on your face?


 hahahahaha! No, though that's exactly the mental picture i got the  first time i heard "face pulls". It's this. If that link doesn't scroll to the Exercise of the Month, just scroll to it. It's under Craig's review of instone.



> Sorry..but, HA! I can just see this happening. Poor thing. Did I tell you about the time I fell off the back to the lat pull down bench? On my ass, then back and almost rolled over backwards form the momentum? True story....


 HAHAHAHAHHAA!  Dude, any story about anyone falling, looking dumb, or otherwise making a jackass of themselves in the gym, is FUNNY. And i can totally picture what you described. hee hee!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey GG, I never posted before in your journal, but I always read!


 Well helloooo Dalila! Welcome to the big show!  hahhahahaha Thanks for posting. Feel free any time!


> Your back and bis look fantastic girl, if my eyes are not deceiving me, much much better than even your recent pics on the beach!! Great stuff!


 Hahahahaha! THanks! Yeah there's been some minor but noticeable improvement the past month. The beach pics were october 20 or 21 or something like that.


> Oh ok, meant to tell you that 4 plates assistance on the assited pull up machine in my gym (cybex machine) is abt 20lb assitance, they go up in abt 6 lbs increaments. Your machine could be different but check the machine itself, usually somewhere in a corner it says in verrrry small letters, how heavy is each plate!


 Shit. I'll look for that. Thanks for the tip. I was always thinking it was in tens... like the #4, meant 40lb, etc.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No, I was thinking a nice dinner, _coq au vin_. Or something.
> 
> heh I just wanted to say _coq_.


You like to eat Coq?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You like to eat Coq?


 YES! Put some coq in front of me and i'll gobble it right up. Delicious.

 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. ok. forget this. It is too late for me. past my bed time. i simply can NOT stay up and post more smut on my journal tonight. Not that my divulging that i like chicken would be smut, but you know. hahahahah! ooookaaayyyyy. delirious. must sleep. now.


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2004)

I do face pulls nearly every week except I use a straight bar


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

Is that an _'earthworm'_ crawling on your coq  1/2 way down on the right side?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 5, 2004)

*Food - December 4*

Meal 1 - 7 AM

 1 1/4 cup egg beaters
 1 1/4 cup oats

 Meal 2 - 10 AM (PWO)

 1 Naturally Lean Matrix MRP

 Meal 3 - 1 PM

 4 oz. chicken breast with tomatoes and basil
 1/2 cup barley
 1/2 cup green beans, french cut

 Meal 4 - 5 PM 

 4 oz. chicken breast with tomatoes and basil
  1/2 cup barley
  1/2 cup green beans, french cut

 Meal 5 - 730 PM

 3 oz. salmon with garlic, lime juice and cilantro
 1/2 cup green beans, french cut

 Meal 6 - 930 PM

 1 cup ff cottage cheese
 2 tbsp nat. pb
 1 tbsp ff choc.syr.

 Total Calories: 1672
 Fat: 39g 22%
 Carb: 144g 30%
 Prot: 186g 47%

 Also had two cups of coffee


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I do face pulls nearly every week except I use a straight bar


 Cool! 

 Hi Jilly!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 5, 2004)

Well folks, I'm off in a bit to continue my search for a decent pair of high-heeled boots suitable for cold weather, but acceptable for use in Miami as well. hahahaha. I hate buying shoes that are not strappy high heeled sandal type of shoes (or sneakers). Everything else could cease to exist and I wouldn't even notice.

 In other news, I'm a) changing my workout starting tomorrow to a 3-day full body thing, and b) I'm attempting to up my calories to 1800-ish. I'm having a hard time doing that. The calorie thing. I'm on my second meal today and the minor adjustment to quantities is actually feeling like a LOT, I can barely finish. I don't know if it's that I'm used to seeing the smaller portions and in my mind's eye, these meals look like they could satisfy a St. Bernard or what. 

 The workout thing - Yeah I hate the split I have been doing for the past month. I'm BORED. TO. DEATH. I don't know how this full body program will ultimately affect me, but I plan to stick with it for a month, the way I did with this other one, and see where I am at the end of that.

 My goals are still mostly all about aesthetic improvement, though along the way, I've decided to set as a goal to increase arm strength (forearm and bicep, specifically) because my arms fatigue too quickly in some chest and back exercises, and that's just unacceptable. Anyway, I'm still not done figuring out what I'll do, but I'll have it all loosely planned out by tonight, and tomorrow morning... it's ON.

 Alrighty folks! 

 I'll be back. Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 5, 2004)

Just checked out your new pics, SPECTACULAR!

You have done an amazing job my friend. Once again you have inspired me to get my shit together


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you, Cow...  I am doing just that, plus I'm changing my workout over the weekend to start something new on Monday. Right now, my workout is just as specific as saying, OK today is Back and Bi's, and then I get to the gym and decide there what I'm going to do for back and bi's. But I'm going to get specific and go with a plan of attack pertinent to my goals from now on.



That's right, unleash the beast within.  Rawr...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning ya'll!

 New workout starting today folks!  I'm amped. psyched. totally excited.

 Full body workouts, 3 days a week, heavy chest monday, heavy legs and shoulders wednesday, heavy back friday, lighter on all other groups each day. Comes out to about 25 sets per workout, 240-400 reps depending on the exercises and how far i get within my rep range for each. The heavy ones, 3-4 sets, 4-8 reps, 2 to 3 minutes rest, the others, 2-3 sets 10-15 reps (except abs, which are 20-30 reps), 30-45 seconds rest.

 HIIT twice a week on non-weight days, followed by 20-30 minutes of steady cardio. Rest twice a week, one of the rest days is also a stretching/flex day, because, you know.... I've gotten lazy in that department and there's a perfectly good beach in my backyard where I can go stretch and stuff on sunday mornings. So why the hell not.

 My diet is still the same, clean, and 17-1800 cal a day. Don't give me crap about it being too low.  It's too much to eat. I am adjusting slowly. 

 I'm in a hurry so I won't post the whole fiasco right now. Gotta get to the gym and get this started, yo! 

 Oh and credit where credit is due - I got some help from p-funk in putting it together. So, spankyouverymuch Funkytown!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Everything looks good Ivy, but why reg cardio after HIIT?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's right, unleash the beast within.  Rawr...


 We need a "Raaaawwwwwrrrr" smiley.  <--- isn't "rawr" enough. It doesn't quite convey what "rawr" means to me, as a beast and all... 

 I will have to make my own. 

 But yeah. RAWWWRRRRR!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40063

RAWWWRRRRR!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40063
> 
> RAWWWRRRRR!


 *
 RAWWWRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Now go bitch-slap someone with a 45lb plate!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

shhhh...u r amped @ 5am.....damn...I'm going to bed...

Have a great day!
Mike


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

> So, spankyouverymuch Funkytown!



I wish you would


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish you would


 Careful what you wish for! 
 Hahahahaha!

 (oh man, it's too early for this!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

*Workout - December 6*

*Full Body, Heavy Bench*

Bench Press
    2 minute rest intervals, except between the 3rd and 4th, where I did 2 1/2 minutes.

    1 x 45lb x 10 (warm-up set, not even sure if it is necessary in general, but habit, piece of cake)

    1 x 55lb x 8 
    1 x 65lb x 8
    1 x 70lb x 8
    1 x 75lb x 8 (ding ding ding, we have a winner)

_Notes_:
 Started out with 55lb just to gague where I should be on a heavy bench day. While 55 was heavy, it was by no means difficult to reach 8 reps. Neither was 65. By 70, I was struggling just a little, and 75, I really had to push the last two out. Next Monday, I'll try for that, or 80. At some point in August, I was able to bench 85lb for about 5 or 6 reps, but for some reason, I haven't been able to do it again. I wonder what the hell I ate that magical day. I think I'll get back up to that (and maybe even pass it) this month.

    30-second rest intervals for all of the following:

Leg Press
    4 x 120lb x 15, 

_Notes:_
 Nothing spectacular to note here. The heaviest I've gone is 230 for about 10 please-kill-me-now reps, so I figure I'd be safe with 120 to stay within "moderate". That's about 50% (52%, really but who besides me would whip out a calculator to figure that out?)

Wide-Grip Seated Row
    3 x60lb x 15 
_
    Notes:_
    This might actually be too heavy to be "moderate", so I'll go a little lighter next Monday and progress from there.

Reverse Pec Dec
    3 x 30lb x 15
_
    Notes: _
    Same here. Perhaps a little too heavy on the delts for this day's workout.

DB Side Raises
    1 x 10lb x 15
    1 x 8lb x 15

    Notes: 
 10lb was ok for first set, but seemed too much when I'm going to be doing delts heavy on Wednesday, so I picked up the 8lbers for the second set.

DB Skullcrushers
    1 x 10lb x 15
    1 x 8lb x 15

_Notes: _
 Holy crap. I'm a weakling. Not only were the 10lbers too heavy for this, so were the 8lbers. I was shaking, sweating and seeing stars WITH 8 FUCKING POUND DUMBELLS by rep #11 of the second set.  I'm so ashamed.

Hyperextensions (bodyweight)
    4 x 15

_Notes:_
    Nothing. Whoopdeedoo. Gonna grab a 10lb plate next Monday

Jack Knife Crunches
    4 x 30

_Notes:_
 First and second set, lovely. Third set, oh my, is that sweat? Fourth set, jesus christ, why did I select this exercise? LOVED IT.

  ----------------

 Overall, this was a blast. I adhered to the 30-second rest intervals like nobody's business. I know I'm going to be feeling this tomorrow. I am using this week's workouts to figure out what kind of weight I should be using for "heavy" and "moderate" work, so the numbers might be all over the map.

 Best of all, I got to the gym a half hour earlier than usual, so all the weights were in their places, everything I needed was available and not being used, and I got out by 630 AM, with plenty of time to get some grocery shopping done before work.

    Wednesday will be heavy legs and shoulders. I'm excited.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice work out GG!!!

Morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

2 minute rest intervals 

Might as well bake fudge between sets


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 2 minute rest intervals
> 
> Might as well bake fudge between sets


 You would be surprised. I needed it. It's not the same as the low-moderate weight/high rep work. This is new to me, actually. I'm not used to long rests between sets!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Nice work out GG!!!
> 
> Morning


  Hi Krystie! THanks!  I'm excited to see how this will go! Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You would be surprised. I needed it. It's not the same as the low-moderate weight/high rep work. This is new to me, actually. I'm not used to long rests between sets!


Naw, I can't sit there that long comfortably.  I lose my drive.  My RI's used to be the time it takes for me to walk to the fountain and back.  But that's not possible at my new gym.  So I carry around a gallon of water, but I'm still struggling to keep consistent RI's


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 6, 2004)

Morning!! How do you do a hyperextension?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Naw, I can't sit there that long comfortably. I lose my drive. My RI's used to be the time it takes for me to walk to the fountain and back. But that's not possible at my new gym. So I carry around a gallon of water, but I'm still struggling to keep consistent RI's


 Well, it depends on what your goals are. It's not a matter of, "oh I cant wait that long." You need to give your muscles enough time to restore ATP before going again. It freaks me out, believe me, to wait that long, but I have to keep my goal in mind. I don't want to a) risk fatiguing and dropping a bar on my face or chest, and b) do something that will ultimately be detrimental to what I'm trying to accomplish.

 I know 75lb is not very heavy in the grand scheme of things, but to me it's near my max. It takes a lot and I can't just jump back in after 30 seconds and push out another 8 reps! Maybe by next month, but not this month! hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning!! How do you do a hyperextension?


 Good morning! 

 I do them like the video on this page, but without the bar. Usually with just my body weight or a 10lb plate


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, it depends on what your goals are. It's not a matter of, "oh I cant wait that long."


Of course!  

No, i'm a firm beleiver in that everybody is different; especially when it comes to RI's.  I would never watch a clock or take somebody else's suggested RI's.  I'd rather listen to what my circulatory and skeletal systems are saying to me.  The problem that I run into though, is that I have so much new crap to look at in this new gym (equipment, faces, colors, ect) that I get sidetracked and find it hard to focus.

My RI's change weekly.  It completely depends on how I've been feelin', same with my WO intensity.  I wouldn't post RI's to incorporate them into some 'program' or routine.  That's why I don't post RI's in my journal; but if I would, it would be solely to gage how I 'felt' for that particular day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

OK I'm here at work. On the first day of my last week, and all i can think about is, "Please dear god, have my boss call me into his office and tell me to just take the week off, that they'll pay me out the rest of my week and just go...."

 I CAN'T CONCENTRATE. I AM STOKED TO GET THE FUQ OUT OF HERE. As I made the announcement at the monday morning meeting I just could not hide the big-ass grin on my face. It was a grin that said, "See you around mother fuckers. I'm outta here! I don't really care about this meeting or whatever work you all have pending! Have a nice life!"

 Damn. I curse a lot. How un-ladylike. Oh well, fuck it. I'm excited.


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2004)

I sware a lot too Steve says I have a potty mouth-fuck him

Grocery shop BEFORE work?? Wow, you amaze me


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I sware a lot too Steve says I have a potty mouth-fuck him


 Seriously! I know it's "ugly" on a girl, but it adds so much color and emotion to a conversation! Funny though, and i was just talking about this with someone, I don't hesitate to swear in English, but in Spanish, I'm so proper and well-behaved because it just sounds SOOOOOO much more vulgar. At least to me. It just sounds horrible!  hahahaha if I swear in spanish, you know something's really bothering me. 



> Grocery shop BEFORE work?? Wow, you amaze me


 Gotta do whatcha gotta do! I have stuff after work and can't make it to the grocery store, and I needed ziplock bags and paper towels, splenda and sweet potatoes. Hahahaha! If I have an hour to kill, might as well use it!  hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shhhh...u r amped @ 5am.....damn...I'm going to bed...
> 
> Have a great day!
> Mike


 AMPED IS RIGHT!  WOOO!

 Sweet dreams!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Just checked out your new pics, SPECTACULAR!
> 
> You have done an amazing job my friend. Once again you have inspired me to get my shit together


 HEY! I totally missed this post I think! THANK YOU Kerri! 

 And wait a minute, i thought you had gotten your shit together already... hence the new journal and all that! What gives!  Don't make me come over there and bust your butt!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I sware a lot too Steve says I have a potty mouth-fuck him
> 
> Grocery shop BEFORE work?? Wow, you amaze me


 
hahahahha, you said 'mouth-fuck'


Sorry :/


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

I seriously don't know how some of you people can eat 3000-5000 calories in one day. I am trying to put away a measly 1800 and I'm only on meal 3, and it took me like 30 minutes to eat this meal. AND i didn't even add that much to it! I went from 1/3 cup barley o 3/4 cup NOT EVEN A FULL FRIGGIN CUP! It looked like a dish for two people! 

 It was so much easier to get all my 1800 calories in one meal at Wendy's. Ahhh, those were the days. hahahahahhhahahahahaa!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Did ya find any boots yet?
Good morning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Did ya find any boots yet?
> Good morning.


 No fuck it. i'm going barefoot. It will build character.

 Good morning!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No fuck it. i'm going barefoot. It will build character.
> 
> Good morning!



Just buy some cheap rubber wellies, you'll look dead sexy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just buy some cheap rubber wellies, you'll look dead sexy!


 I'll try to find some to match my ginch.  hahahahaahahhahaah! It's all about being color-coordinated.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll try to find some to match my ginch.  hahahahaahahhahaah! It's all about being color-coordinated.



Damn... a little rubber thong to match the rubber wellies and you'll be stylin'!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn... a little rubber thong to match the rubber wellies and you'll be stylin'!!!


 Hush yo' mouth! I'm thinking these with a hot pink g-string.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hush yo' mouth! I'm thinking these with a hot pink g-string.



Sweet... those boots are so hot, definately leave on 'fuck me' boots!

Or these... tres chic... 

http://www.crystalclearskin.com/wellywebsite/images/shopw-1-large.jpg


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet... those boots are so hot, definately leave on 'fuck me' boots!
> 
> Or these... tres chic...
> 
> http://www.crystalclearskin.com/wellywebsite/images/shopw-1-large.jpg


 Man, seriously... WATCH OUT! Not only will I be hot, i'll be STYLIN'! Hahahahahahaha!

 (all joking aside, i'm headed to the mall in about 20 minutes!)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Man, seriously... WATCH OUT! Not only will I be hot, i'll be STYLIN'! Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> (all joking aside, i'm headed to the mall in about 20 minutes!)



Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for... just remember your priorities... hot ginch always cums before winter boots!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

can I jerk off now??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

oh, on a serious note......

about your bench press...

a) nice job
b) if 75 was mosteratly hard for that one set then maybe taht should be your working weight next week....75/8x4.  Try and get 8 for all four sets.  Remeber, cumulative fatigue is the key.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I jerk off now??


  You mean you _haven't_ yet? I figured you'd be on your second one by now. HAHAHAHAA!

  -----------

 PS - for those who care and have been following my quest for boots: I found boots. Ladies and gentlemen, we have purchased a hot pair of boots! WOO HOO! Gotta love Burlington Coat Factory, despite the mess in which I had to dig for two boots of the same size and style (god forbid they put them in the same box! that would be too easy); despite the lack of a friendly, helpful sales associate (or any sales associate for that matter); despite the long wait in line at the ONE register that was open (which ate up the rest of my lunch hour). Despite all that, i got a kick-ass pair of high-heeled, knee-high, tan boots, just like I wanted. They're not leather, but oh well. Now that I'm on a limited budget, this will do.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, on a serious note......
> 
> about your bench press...
> 
> ...


 a) thank you!
 b) good call

 Question - my left shoulder was hurting a little bit. The joint, not the muscle. Should I be worried now?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HEY! I totally missed this post I think! THANK YOU Kerri!
> 
> And wait a minute, i thought you had gotten your shit together already... hence the new journal and all that! What gives!  Don't make me come over there and bust your butt!


Yes, please come over to my journal and bust my butt I had my shit together and now it's not  I don't know what the hell is wrong with me  But after this weekend away I felt so gross aobut myself, no food is worth eating if I'm going to be that down on myself. So, today is a new day, (once again) and I'm going to have my six pack back if it kills me. I'm going to throw my 60 min of cardio back in six days a week, I know some people think that's excessive, but you know what, that's what works for me, I know from the past, so that's what I'm going to do. I never lost muscle before so I don't think that would be a problem now.  I know Christmas is coming and that worries me a bit, but that doesn't mean it's a ticket for me to be a pig and eat everthing in sight. If I can eat clean through Christmas, I can eat clean anytime. Bring on the Christmas food, I will pass! I know I've put a lot of muscle on over the last three months because I've gone from a size small shirt to a large (Because of my arms), I'm actually kind of pissed about that  The shirt is too big every else, but on my arms. Oh, well, I think once I throw my cardio back in it will all even out. Anyways, got to go back to work, just on my lunch breaK, and, yes, I did eat healthy, oatmeal and protien powder


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Yes, please come over to my journal and bust my butt I had my shit together and now it's not  I don't know what the hell is wrong with me But after this weekend away I felt so gross aobut myself, no food is worth eating if I'm going to be that down on myself. So, today is a new day, (once again) and I'm going to have my six pack back if it kills me. I'm going to throw my 60 min of cardio back in six days a week, I know some people think that's excessive, but you know what, that's what works for me, I know from the past, so that's what I'm going to do. I never lost muscle before so I don't think that would be a problem now. I know Christmas is coming and that worries me a bit, but that doesn't mean it's a ticket for me to be a pig and eat everthing in sight. If I can eat clean through Christmas, I can eat clean anytime. Bring on the Christmas food, I will pass! I know I've put a lot of muscle on over the last three months because I've gone from a size small shirt to a large (Because of my arms), I'm actually kind of pissed about that  The shirt is too big every else, but on my arms. Oh, well, I think once I throw my cardio back in it will all even out. Anyways, got to go back to work, just on my lunch breaK, and, yes, I did eat healthy, oatmeal and protien powder


  woah! Sounds like you don't really need me to kick your butt! You just did a fine job of that yourself there, missy! hahahaha!

 Yeah, though not too much, I'm a little worried about christmas, as my family just informed me we're going to a distant relative's big to-do on the 24th for some huge "Noche Buena" feast. I was under the impression it would just be my mom, pops, brothers and me at my parents' house since this has been a rough year for my dad, but i guess the plans changed. Big feast it is.  I probably won't be very tempted though, that's why I'm not that worried. Besides black beans and flan, none of the other food typically found in a Cuban noche buena does anythign for me. I'll be fine with a dry, lean piece of pork, a cup of beans and some salad or something... I may have to run and hide when the flan comes out! hahahahahahaha!

 And damnnnnnn, woman! What kind of muscle have you put on that you're wearing a size LARGE because of the sleeves?! I need to see pictures of _those_ guns!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> a) thank you!
> b) good call
> 
> Question - my left shoulder was hurting a little bit. The joint, not the muscle. Should I be worried now?



I'd be worried a little.  How is your bench form?  Are your elbows flarred way out at 90 degrees?  or are the angled more to take pressure off the joint?  Are yo upullign your shoulder blades together.



Nice boots.....hot date or something??


Yes, I already jerked off.  lol.........11 more to go


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'd be worried a little.


 Fuck.



> How is your bench form? Are your elbows flarred way out at 90 degrees? or are the angled more to take pressure off the joint? Are yo upullign your shoulder blades together.


 You know? I couldn't tell you that with certainty right off the top of my head. I'll take note of all this when I bench again. I'd venture to say that they are not in a straight line with my shoulder, but rather just a little short of being in line. 



> Nice boots.....hot date or something??


 Yeah. Three, actually. And you know what THAT means.



> Yes, I already jerked off.  lol.........11 more to go


 Excellent! So is that 12 a day? Or is that how many more to go for the week?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

> Excellent! So is that 12 a day? Or is that how many more to go for the week?



No, that is 12 in a box and I just used one.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

> Yeah. Three, actually. And you know what THAT means.



three....who are the lucky guys???


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, that is 12 in a box and I just used one.


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!

 oh my god. I nearly fell out of my chair. Hahahahahahah!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> three....who are the lucky guys???


 Heh... i wouldn'tsay he's lucky. Poor bastard has no idea what's in store for him. Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heh... i wouldn'tsay he's lucky. Poor bastard has no idea what's in store for him. Hahahahahahaha!




what the heck do you mean???  Are you giong to torture the poor son of a bitch??  What if he wants nothing to do wth you and your boots??  What if he tortures you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what the heck do you mean??? Are you giong to torture the poor son of a bitch?? What if he wants nothing to do wth you and your boots??


 Sure sure... as if.



> What if he tortures you?


 I'm a bit on the masochist side. I can handle that. hahahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What if he tortures you?



Wow... if the guy tortures ya GG then I guess it's mission accomplished... the boots obviously did the trick!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow... if the guy tortures ya GG then I guess it's mission accomplished... the boots obviously did the trick!!!


 And _that_, Kerry, is why I dig you.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow... if the guy tortures ya GG then I guess it's mission accomplished... the boots obviously did the trick!!!




not if the torcher is something like.....not touching her....at all....just to make her want it so bad.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not if the torcher is something like.....not touching her....at all....just to make her want it so bad.



OHHHHH you meant THAT kind of torture... that would SUCK!!!!!!!!
But then he'd doubtless be torturing himself too... I doubt he could contain himself for very long!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OHHHHH you meant THAT kind of torture... that would SUCK!!!!!!!!
> But then he'd doubtless be torturing himself too... I doubt he could contain himself for very long!


 Shit. I'm being tortured _right now_ even talking about this with you two! hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OHHHHH you meant THAT kind of torture... that would SUCK!!!!!!!!
> But then he'd doubtless be torturing himself too... I doubt he could contain himself for very long!




some people are very strong in the mind and very talented with their hand.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> some people are very strong in the mind and very talented with their hand.


 Strong in the mind - yes, I am. Thank you for noticing!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Strong in the mind - yes, I am. Thank you for noticing!




but are you talented with the hands??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

holy crap! You post alot! I can't keep up!

BTW..from what...TWO pages ago...nice workout!
Sometimes, you are 'on the jazz' with the workouts, some days you are not. When u are, take it for what it's worth and run with it, like you did!
My chest workout the otehr day sucked...I was struggling with my 275 to barely get sets of 4 up...and I was gunning for 315...did not happen. As you say:
Just fuq it, do what you can and then press on. I did however, do a 1 rep PB on a back exercise the next night, so it is all good..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> but are you talented with the hands??


yeah..inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> but are you talented with the hands??


 Yes, as a matter of fact I am. I play the piano. If that's not talent, I don't know what is.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, as a matter of fact I am. I play the piano. If that's not talent, I don't know what is.




yes but can you play the skin flute??


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> yes but can you play the skin flute??





whoa


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap! You post alot! I can't keep up!
> 
> BTW..from what...TWO pages ago...nice workout!
> Sometimes, you are 'on the jazz' with the workouts, some days you are not. When u are, take it for what it's worth and run with it, like you did!
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAH yeah. once Funk and Kerry get on here, it's downhill for a few pages at a time (ok and it's partly my fault too, i'm no angel).

 Thanks, about the workout! I'm psyched to see how I do with wednesday's (if i can move!)... Good goin on that pb, mikey!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey GG morning.

I played the Piano to, for 11 years!   My moms a piano teacher. It was horrible as a kid, but I miss it now. Keep chuggin along..


BTW me and my bro were good too. I won 2nd in the state twice for solo competition, when I was 12 and 13.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes but can you play the skin flute??


 I'm no accomplished musician but I HAVE tinkered with a few different instruments. WOOD winds included.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> WOOD winds included.













whooooooooooooooooa


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey GG morning.
> 
> I played the Piano to, for 11 years!   My moms a piano teacher. It was horrible as a kid, but I miss it now. Keep chuggin along..
> 
> ...


 DAMN! Really?!!? Awesome! Yeah i took lessons for about 11 years. I was pretty good but wasn't passionate about it. However now I miss it sometimes, wish I had at least a casio around!

 You know what i miss most? Playing moonlight sonata. Hahahaha That is my all-time favorite song to play.

 Damn! State competitions! You must be REALLY good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> whooooooooooooooooa


 Hahahaha yeah things are spicy around here today.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

If an orgy takes place, I got first dibs.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> Damn! State competitions! You must be REALLY good!



WAS... really good.  The thing is, I took this japanese method called Suzuki.  You learn everything by ear, so thats great, HOWEVER, I cannot read music for shyeat.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> If an orgy takes place, I got first dibs.




like hell you do!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> ...first dibs.


 On??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> WAS... really good. The thing is, I took this japanese method called Suzuki. You learn everything by ear, so thats great, HOWEVER, I cannot read music for shyeat.


 I'm the opposite. I trained with this method called "old cuban lady  who makes you learn to read music and do a ton of solfege and sight reading before you can actually touch the piano" -- therefore, I can read music very well, but i can't play by ear to save my life. I can pick out a melody and play it, but forget jumping in with the rhythm and accompaniment. SUCKS.  I'd much rather be able to play by ear. It's more fun!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm the opposite. I trained with this method called "old cuban lady  who makes you learn to read music and do a ton of solfege and sight reading before you can actually touch the piano" -- therefore, I can read music very well, but i can't play by ear to save my life. I can pick out a melody and play it, but forget jumping in with the rhythm and accompaniment. SUCKS.  I'd much rather be able to play by ear. It's more fun!





now that is a good teacher!!  the whole point of learning solfege is so that you can hear everythign before you play it.  we did so much ear training at berklee.  by the end i could sit down without an insturment and listen to a song and just start writing out the music.  It sounds like the teachers idea was good but way of showing you how to apply it was not.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

Playing by ear is ok, but I have to watch someone play the notes, and listen to them, and then COPY them.  Id much rather look at some sheet music and play away.



> like hell you do!!



Shotgun.  CALLED IT!



> On??




shhh... its a secret.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> now that is a good teacher!! the whole point of learning solfege is so that you can hear everythign before you play it. we did so much ear training at berklee. by the end i could sit down without an insturment and listen to a song and just start writing out the music. It sounds like the teachers idea was good but way of showing you how to apply it was not.


 She attempted to teach me how to apply it, but I was just gung-ho on getting on the piano already. I did well enough with sight reading to get by on exams but honestly, I was too lazy to put much effort. We had our regular piano classes once a week for an hour. Just me, her and the piano. And then I would go home and practice for a few hours every night -- enforced by the parental units of course becauss I didn't want to practice, i would just play whatever I wanted and leave all the scales, the hanon, and all that crap on the side. And then on Saturday mornings was theory and solfege in a group class. 

 Honestly, in retrospect, I wish I'd cared more, but my parents rammed the piano thing down my throat so much that I ended up hating it and looking at it as a chore rather than something enjoyable.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

> rammed





> the thing down my throat


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

w h o a




















































double whoa


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think P-Funk is hitting on me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 What that really necessary?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!????!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 Man, people at work must think I've lost my mind. Between you and Dave and his "whoa" comments, I'm laughing all over the place.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> Between you and Dave




whoa


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I think P-Funk is hitting on me.


 I was thinking the same thing. I mean, after all, Dave, you're one sexy piece of ass (and i say that in a good way, not in a you're-nothing-but-a-piece-of-meat-i'd-like-to-have-for-dinner-with-a-side-of-curly-fries kind of way). 

 If p-funk weren't so obviously smitten by you, I'd hit on you myself, but i'm respecting...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> (and i say that in a good way, not in a you're-nothing-but-a-piece-of-meat-i'd-like-to-have-for-dinner-with-a-side-of-curly-fries kind of way).





DAMN....    I got a curly fry for ya   er... well, not so much curly as .... NEVER MIND.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> DAMN....    I got a curly fry for ya   er... well, not so much curly as .... NEVER MIND.


 LMAO


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

I take a quick bath, come back and it takes me about an hour to catch up on your journal Ivonne, you are SUCH a whore!    Nice to see there's still plenty of filth flying around though!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm no accomplished musician but I HAVE tinkered with a few different instruments. WOOD winds included.





			
				camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> If an orgy takes place, I got first dibs.



heh heee! sorry fellas...butt...sh'es coming here in February...do I get 1st dibs...yeah......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm no accomplished musician but I HAVE tinkered with a few different instruments. WOOD winds included.





			
				camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> If an orgy takes place, I got first dibs.



heh heee! sorry fellas...butt...she's coming here in February...do I get 1st dibs...yeah......


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I take a quick bath, come back and it takes me about an hour to catch up on your journal Ivonne, you are SUCH a whore!   Nice to see there's still plenty of filth flying around though!


 Heh... yeah i'm a total whore. Why'd you go take a shower! We coulda double-teamed them here! hahahahha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heee! sorry fellas...butt...sh'es coming here in February...do I get 1st dibs...yeah......


 I'm going to a lot of places between now and March, mikey! hahahahaha! I don't know about first dibs!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

I like how this woman thinks...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heh... yeah i'm a total whore. Why'd you go take a shower! We coulda double-teamed them here! hahahahha!



No kidding... I miss all the action!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No kidding... I miss all the action!


 NO worries... with the smut flying around IM the way it is lately (and yes, I will gladly take partial credit for that), I'm sure there will be other opportunities to be partners in crime here. hahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NO worries... with the smut flying around IM the way it is lately (and yes, I will gladly take partial credit for that), I'm sure there will be other opportunities to be partners in crime here. hahahaha!



Oh I look forward to it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

OK i'm almost outta here for the day (four more days to go! WOOO HOOO!). 

 Gotta eat and then I'm heading out to the boonies to get my new-hire training on at the gym. GREAT monday so far. Let's hope it stays that way.

 Have a wonderful rest-of-the-day folks!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK i'm almost outta here for the day (four more days to go! WOOO HOOO!).
> 
> Gotta eat and then I'm heading out to the boonies to get my new-hire training on at the gym. GREAT monday so far. Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> Have a wonderful rest-of-the-day folks!



Good luck at the gym.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

I read todays workout, and "goodbye motherfuckers"  But thats all I could take.  Thats good you like the fullbody.  Killer eh.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I read todays workout, and "goodbye motherfuckers" But thats all I could take. Thats good you like the fullbody. Killer eh.


 loved it. cant wait til wednesday to do it again!

 oh and i'm sorry we bored you with four pages worth of smut on this lovely journal of mine.  I know you come here looking for serious training logs and I apologize that you were blasted with nothing but double entendre and flat-out obscenity... hahahahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

There was smut in all those posts?  I didnt make it that far 

Do you ever monitor your heart rate?  If so, was it much higher on full body, than before?(during session)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There was smut in all those posts?  I didnt make it that far
> 
> Do you ever monitor your heart rate?  If so, was it much higher on full body, than before?(during session)


 I rarely do, except for when i do cardio, but i didnt feel a noticeable difference because my previous workout, though not full body, was high rep short rests, much like the rest of this one, after the bench press.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey look! I am gonna be the FIRST person to write in your journal today!
of course, by the time I wake up in the afternoon..this post will be buried TWO pages later!
G'morning, Ivy!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Damn you b-man


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

shouldn't u be sleeping?
Was'sup, jake!
I found a secret way to access here at work...muhahahahaha! I am gonna be post whore king..yet again!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

I had to work late.. sucks.

Im at 29posts per day.. your only at 18.  You will have a lot of work to do to catch me haha

Mornin Ivonne!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got my access back here..and I work TWELVE hour shifts!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea, too bad the only one to keep you company will be Rock   Im off to bed, later!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

heh heh...he'll do...

Later, Jake!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA my journal got hijacked last night!!!!! Oh man, this is funny. hee hee!

 Good morning boys! (and everybody else!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

hey  sexy!
Good morning!
how did u sleep? I need a nap...what..it is..0400 there now? AND  YOU ARE AWAKE!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

*Food - something different*

You know what? I'm TIRED of posting my food, as you all know it's the same damn thing all the time. Unless i have something extraordinarily different or end up cheating or something I thin I'm just going to post my calories and macros for the day. this is a pain in my ass to be typing up all my meals EVERY SINGLE DAY...

 Generally - i eat 6-7 meals, completely clean, and my PWO is a naturally lean matrix shake - sometimes with some oatmeal dumped in (like in my old split on leg day) and most often, just the shake.

  I'll post my meals only if someone asks from now on. Seriously... this is getting tedious! hahhahaahaha!

  So yesterday's calories and macros:

  Total Calories: 1797  
 Fat: 38g  20%
 Carbs: 174g  34%
 Protein: 191g 46%


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey  sexy!
> Good morning!
> how did u sleep? I need a nap...what..it is..0400 there now? AND  YOU ARE AWAKE!!!!


Hey! Good morning!

 I slept like crap! and "sexy" yourself 

  Yes it's 4:12 AM right now.

 Started my new part time job at a gym here last night after work. This is the only week they'll be overlapping, but man, it sucked! I got home and barely had time to do anything before going to bed, so of course, i stayed up and did them anyway, and went to bed like at 1130. WHICH SUCKS!!!! four and a half hours of sleep is unacceptable! 

 Thankfully this is a short-term situation. I don't plan to work evenings at this place! Hopefully mid-morning to mid-afternoon a few days a week and some saturdays. Just enough to get experience and cover rent. 

 Unless i totally love it, in which case, in typical ivonne-fashion, i will throw myslef into my work and put in a HELL OF A LOT of hours. hahahaha! We'll see.

  Anywya, yeah. i'm rambling. Gotta get my day started. Cardio only today.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

good morning

IWTTYBB


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good morning
> 
> IWTTYBB


 Well i know that "BB" is not "big boobs" because I ain't got none of that. hahahahahahahahaaha! But wtf are you saying funky?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

*Workout - December 7*

*Cardio
*
_HIIT Session on recumbent bike:
_
 3 minutes warmup
 12 minutes of 30:30 sprints 

_Steady cardio on stairmaster
_
 30 minutes at level 11

 Notes:
 Today's cardio was good. Uneventful, really. I think I can do two or three more sprints next time. I'm getting better at this. Time to eat.

 Good morning everybody!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

G'morning GG  

So what do you think you like more, the stair-master or the rotary one  ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning GG
> 
> So what do you think you like more, the stair-master or the rotary one  ?


 well i've been doing both interchangeably since that day we used them at Gold's! I love the step mill! It keeps me alert. On the stair master I zone out, close my eyes and just go into a weird space in my head. And i'm warming up to the bike, slowly but surely.

 But anyway to answer your question. i love the step mill more than any other. It is my new favorite. I'm sure it will get old soon. hahahaa!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well i've been doing both interchangeably since that day we used them at Gold's! I love the step mill! It keeps me alert. On the stair master I zone out, close my eyes and just go into a *weird space in my head*. And i'm warming up to the bike, slowly but surely.


WHO are you fooling!?!, you mean there are "normal places" in your head?  

O! MAN!  I crack myself up 

I still suck at the stairs   I've had a couple opportunities to practice, but I perfer jogging.  Unfortunately, I don't live in a warm state, so I have to find a new alternative.  I think it would be really easy to SEVERELY embarrass oneself on the step mill


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well i know that "BB" is not "big boobs" because I ain't got none of that. hahahahahahahahaaha! But wtf are you saying funky?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


well, as the saying goes;
You were built for speed, not comfort..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

Like a Corvette instead of a cadillac...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Like a Corvette instead of a cadillac...


Hehe, burner is an official "man" english translator


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

just trying to put it into terms that all can undestand..and not look like I stuck my foot in my mouth....again...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

You can fit both feet in your mouth?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Awww guys! I'm a corvette?! COOOL!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yea, a 1983 Corvette


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WHO are you fooling!?!, you mean there are "normal places" in your head?


 Damn, luke. I have to give you credit. that was a GREAT zinger. you got me. hahahahahahahahahhaa! I'm usually the one with the wise cracks. But you showed excellent form on that one. hahahahahahaha!



> I still suck at the stairs I've had a couple opportunities to practice, but I perfer jogging. Unfortunately, I don't live in a warm state, so I have to find a new alternative.


 Your gym doens't have an indoor track? i'd think any larger gym up north would have one. No? It would make sense....



> I think it would be really easy to SEVERELY embarrass oneself on the step mill


 DUDE seriously - there was a guy next to me on saturday at the l.a. fitness in aventura -- I was doing my little "impromptu step class" on one, and i have my music blasting and i see him in the mirror in front of us. He has no idea i'm watching him, and I am POSITIVE this guy has never used this machine before. He seems confused, but I'm  not about to stop my thing and help him, because it would drop my heart rate. So fuck it. I keep watching him. He eventually figures out he has to press the arrows to select a program, and goes through the little screens (weight, level, time, etc.) and hits "start." Apparently this thing wasn't "starting" fast enoguh for him because he then starts repeatedly pushing the UP arrow, increasing the speed of the damn thing SO FAST that he fell off and skinned his knee and i had to reach over and hit the stop button.

 So i take out one of my earbuds and say, "are you ok?" and he goes, "yeah, i just never used this before... thanks..." And I'm thinking, "NOOOOO! REALLY? NEVER? You look like a champ! I don't believe it!" hahahahaha so I just say, "Hey well, try it again. you'll get the hang of it!" And I smile and put the thing back in my ear. He gets back on, and after three minutes, he steps off, never once making eye contact with me or anyone else in the cardio area again... slinks away all embarassed to the upstairs cardio (i saw him in the mirror). Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, a 1983 Corvette


 You're wrong. A 1976 classic, is more like it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nope, a 1983


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nope, a 1983


 i dont' get it. why? 1983????


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Your gym doens't have an indoor track? i'd think any larger gym up north would have one. No? It would make sense....


You forgetting that you're talking to somebody in the fattest USA City.  We fat asses don't run  



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> DUDE seriously - there was a guy next to me on saturday at the l.a. fitness in aventura


 
He must be related to me!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i dont' get it. why? 1983????


They didn't make any that year 

Hey, i'm shipping that thingy out tomorrow.  I hope it makes the trip


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> They didn't make any that year


 awww man. get out of my journal before i _kick_ you out! you do not insult your hostess dammit! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> They didn't make any that year
> 
> Hey, i'm shipping that thingy out tomorrow.  I hope it makes the trip


 I hope it gets here before Friday because i won't be home all weekend.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, you can be a 'classic' 1976  I think you'd make a better c6 though, much sexier, and the hips on the 76's dont' suit you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I hope it gets here before Friday because i won't be home all weekend.


Hey, now that we've established you're a corvette.... are you a convertible?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ok, you can be a 'classic' 1976  I think you'd make a better c6 though, much sexier, and the hips on the 76's dont' suit you


 Hey so long as i'm one that EXISTS. hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey so long as i'm one that EXISTS. hahahahahahahaha!


awww, you don't wanna be an imaginary oil embargo car


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey, now that we've established you're a corvette.... are you a convertible?


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!

 No. I'm a girl corvette and i will always be a girl corvette. Don't listen to the rumors.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey, now that we've established you're a corvette.... are you a convertible?


nope...remember? She won't take her 'top' off!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope...remember? She won't take her 'top' off!


 OH, THAT kind of convertible. HAHAHAHAHA man this south beach mentality has really been ingrained. You say "convertible" an I immediately make the leap to "transexual". hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!
> 
> No. I'm a girl corvette and i will always be a girl corvette. Don't listen to the rumors.


 
HAHAHAHHAHAHA, I didn't mean convertible sexually.  I was askin' if  you're a drop top


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH, THAT kind of convertible. HAHAHAHAHA man this south beach mentality has really been ingrained. You say "convertible" an I immediately make the leap to "transexual". hahahahahahahahahaha!


Nevermind now, you killed the mood


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nevermind now, you killed the mood


 yeah i have a way of doing that. hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

We still love ya, we'll try again in an hour or so


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess I shoulda known
By the way u parked your car sideways
That it wouldn???t last

See you???re the kinda person
That believes in makin??? out once
Love ???em and leave ???em fast

I guess I must be dumb
???cuz u had a pocket full of horses
Trojan and some of them used

But it was saturday night
I guess that makes it all right
And u say what have I got 2 lose? 
And honey I say

Little red corvette
Baby you???re much 2 fast
Little red corvette
U need a love that???s gonna last

I guess I shoulda closed my eyes
When u drove me 2 the place
Where your horses run free

???cuz I felt a little ill
When I saw all the pictures
Of the jockeys that were there before me

Believe it or not
I started to worry
I wondered if I had enough class

But it was saturday night
I guess that makes it all right
And u say, baby, have u got enough gas? 
Oh yeah

Little red corvette
Baby you???re much 2 fast, yes u r
Little red corvette
U need 2 find a love that???s gonna last

A body like yours (a body like yours)
Oughta be in jail (oughta be in jail)
???cuz it???s on the verge of bein??? obscene
(???cuz it???s on the verge of bein??? obscene)

Move over baby (move over baby)
Gimme the keys (gimme the keys)
I???m gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine
(I???m gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine)

Little red corvette
Baby you???re much 2 fast
Little red corvette
U need 2 find a love that???s gonna last

Little red corvette
Honey u got 2 slow down (got 2 slow down)
Little red corvette
???cuz if u don???t u gonna run your
Little red corvette right in the ground

(little red corvette)
Right down 2 the ground (honey u got 2 slow down)
U, u, u got 2 slow down (little red corvette)
You???re movin??? much 2 fast (2 fast)
U need 2 find a love that???s gonna last

Girl, u got an ass like I never seen
And the ride...
I say the ride is so smooth
U must be a limousine

Baby you???re much 2 fast
Little red corvette
U need a love, u need a love that???s
That???s gonna last
(little red corvette)
U got 2 slow down (u got 2 slow down)
Little red corvette

???cuz if u don???t, ???cuz if u don???t,
U gonna run your body right into the ground (right into the ground)
Right into the ground (right into the ground)
Right into the ground (right into the ground)

Little red corvette


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> We still love ya, we'll try again in an hour or so


 hahahahhahhahahaha greeeeat. lookin' forward to squashing that one too. hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> See you???re the kinda person
> That believes in makin??? out once
> Love ???em and leave ???em fast


 That's what they say  



> A body like yours (a body like yours)
> Oughta be in jail (oughta be in jail)
> ???cuz it???s on the verge of bein??? obscene
> (???cuz it???s on the verge of bein??? obscene)


 Well there was that one time, with the undercover cop... but... that was expunged.



> Girl, u got an ass like I never seen
> And the ride...
> I say the ride is so smooth
> U must be a limousine


 Noooo! i'm a corvette dammit!

 BWAHAHAHAHHAH clearly i have no work to do right now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahhahhahahaha greeeeat. lookin' forward to squashing that one too. hahahahaha!


 
That's a HORRIBLE verb GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

I forgot how much I like tuna.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

how was your weekend?  Sorry, I haven't had any time to read journals today


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I forgot how much I like tuna.


You're just asking for it


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're just asking for it


 No I'm not. Hahahahahahahaha. So shut it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> how was your weekend?  Sorry, I haven't had any time to read journals today


 My weekend... shit. Hell if i remember. It seems like so long ago! hahahahaha! Let's see... cooking, laundry, boot shopping (found no boots), workout, was going to go to the movies with folks from my building but didn't... spent an inordinate amount of time chatting online and playing with a webcam someone lent me... more cooking... yeah OHHHH! I cleaned my apartment! That was the highlight! I MOPPED. I haven't MOPPED in forever. I usually just sweep or vacuum. Hahahahah!

 Yes. Exciting times at the GG Palace.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No I'm not. Hahahahahahahaha. So shut it!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

4 hours sleep.   Ugh... that would suck, how was work last night asides from the fact that it made for a long day?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My weekend... shit. Hell if i remember. It seems like so long ago! hahahahaha! Let's see... cooking, laundry, boot shopping (found no boots), workout, was going to go to the movies with folks from my building but didn't... spent an inordinate amount of time chatting online and playing with a webcam someone lent me... more cooking... yeah OHHHH! I cleaned my apartment! That was the highlight! I MOPPED. I haven't MOPPED in forever. I usually just sweep or vacuum. Hahahahah!
> 
> Yes. Exciting times at the GG Palace.



ha ha ha, guess it wouldnt take very long to clean your crib eh?    Whatcha need boots for in sunny Florida?  FYI it's freezing rain here


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, guess it wouldnt take very long to clean your crib eh?  Whatcha need boots for in sunny Florida? FYI it's freezing rain here


 
Here too .  Literally, freezing rain ALL DAY so far 

Gotta love it


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 4 hours sleep.   Ugh... that would suck, how was work last night asides from the fact that it made for a long day?


  omfg. SHe's alive. ALIIIIIIVE! hahahahahahahaha! Hi Kerry!

 Work was interesting. This week I'm getting trained, basically, on how to do the job, and on what is expected of me, etc. So it's not exactly fun, but so far I like the people in charge, and it seems like a very cool work environment. Hell, coming from a stuffy engineering place, ANY other place might seem like a cool work environment actually. 

 The job, besides being a PT gig, it's very "sell, sell, sell" which is new to me. I've never sold jack shit in my life. But i'm not too worried. I can do this. 

  I think.

 I'll have to walk the floor and pick up clients on my own, so I'd better sharpen up my inner car salesman and my inner therapist. They need to be on the ball if I'm gonna be good at this job.

  More of the same tonight.

 How YOU doin'?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> omfg. SHe's alive. ALIIIIIIVE! hahahahahahahaha! Hi Kerry!
> 
> Work was interesting. This week I'm getting trained, basically, on how to do the job, and on what is expected of me, etc. So it's not exactly fun, but so far I like the people in charge, and it seems like a very cool work environment. Hell, coming from a stuffy engineering place, ANY other place might seem like a cool work environment actually.
> 
> ...



OMG..I missed something good, I haven't had time to catch up..did you get a new job Ivy?????????????????  Are you still at the other or is your two weeks up yet?  How exciting


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, guess it wouldnt take very long to clean your crib eh?    Whatcha need boots for in sunny Florida?  FYI it's freezing rain here


 I'm going somewhere a little colder soon. It may require some walking around in cold weather. All I have are sneakers and strappy high-heeled sandals and such, so I had to get something a little more appropriate for this.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm going somewhere a little colder soon. It may require some walking around in cold weather. All I have are sneakers and strappy high-heeled sandals and such, so I had to get something a little more appropriate for this.



Colorado?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG..I missed something good, I haven't had time to catch up..did you get a new job Ivy????????????????? Are you still at the other or is your two weeks up yet? How exciting


 You see what happens when  you get a life and stop reading IM all day? You miss the important stuff that is buried underneath all the smut in my journal.

 Yes. I have a little part time PT gig at a big gym here. I started yesterday. I'm still at my old job, until Friday 230 PM.  But mentally i left a long time ago (as if that wasn't pretty obvioul hahahaha!)

 Exciting stuff indeed!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Colorado?


 Nope! That's in February with Andrea. This is something else. Kinda just came up.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You see what happens when  you get a life and stop reading IM all day? You miss the important stuff that is buried underneath all the smut in my journal.
> 
> Yes. I have a little part time PT gig at a big gym here. I started yesterday. I'm still at my old job, until Friday 230 PM.  But mentally i left a long time ago (as if that wasn't pretty obvioul hahahaha!)
> 
> Exciting stuff indeed!



CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome Ivy...you'll so kick ass at that job


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nope! That's in February with Andrea. This is something else. Kinda just came up.



If there's a man involved then SPILL IT!  please???


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> If there's a man involved then SPILL IT!  please???


 why does it have to be about a man!?!?!? What if it's a job-related expedition? Or what if it's family-related? Or what if I won something and I have to go pick up my prize? 

 Ho ho ho... wouldn't YOU like to know?!  Check your PMs.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why does it have to be about a man!?!?!? What if it's a job-related expedition? Or what if it's family-related? Or what if I won something and I have to go pick up my prize?
> 
> Ho ho ho... wouldn't YOU like to know?!  Check your PMs.



BECAUSE you would have just told us..none of this sneaky..beat around the bush..try and guess crap!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome Ivy...you'll so kick ass at that job


 YAYYYY! ThANK YOU! I need to hear that as much as possible right now, because I'm SO out of my element that it's a little intimidating. But fuck it. I'm doing it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

You Tease


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YAYYYY! ThANK YOU! I need to hear that as much as possible right now, because I'm SO out of my element that it's a little intimidating. But fuck it. I'm doing it.



Well then double congratulations for facing your fears head on.  You'll be great, you are down to earth, friendly, walk the talk and the guys will love having a gorgeous pt showing them the ropes


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> omfg. SHe's alive. ALIIIIIIVE! hahahahahahahaha! Hi Kerry!
> 
> Work was interesting. This week I'm getting trained, basically, on how to do the job, and on what is expected of me, etc. So it's not exactly fun, but so far I like the people in charge, and it seems like a very cool work environment. Hell, coming from a stuffy engineering place, ANY other place might seem like a cool work environment actually.
> 
> ...



I'm alive! lol   
Just got home from the gym and am doing great.
Glad you like the job so far, I HATE selling with a passion... mainly because I am shit at it, I was a Mary Kay Beauty Consultant for a couple of years, I gave so many free make overs and facials and ended up owing hundreds of dollars worth of make up... I never sold diddly squat, I always felt sorry for people who were broke and kept giving them freebies! lol  I wish I could sell, it would sure come in handy!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well then double congratulations for facing your fears head on. You'll be great, you are down to earth, friendly, walk the talk and the guys will love having a gorgeous pt showing them the ropes


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Damn you're good at this... Keep it comin'! hahahahahah!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why does it have to be about a man!?!?!? What if it's a job-related expedition? Or what if it's family-related? Or what if I won something and I have to go pick up my prize?
> 
> Ho ho ho... wouldn't YOU like to know?!  Check your PMs.



Yeah what if?!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah what if?!



Oh well isn't this just ducky...Britty already knows..am I the only one in the dark here


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Tres cool 

So how many clients do you have Ivy?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Tres cool
> 
> So how many clients do you have Ivy?


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAH! Ask me again in two months.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh well isn't this just ducky...Britty already knows..am I the only one in the dark here



LMAO... all I KNOW is that it would have to involve a man for me to leave somewhere warm for somewhere cold!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm alive! lol
> Just got home from the gym and am doing great.
> Glad you like the job so far, I HATE selling with a passion... mainly because I am shit at it, I was a Mary Kay Beauty Consultant for a couple of years, I gave so many free make overs and facials and ended up owing hundreds of dollars worth of make up... I never sold diddly squat, I always felt sorry for people who were broke and kept giving them freebies! lol I wish I could sell, it would sure come in handy!!!


 My mom did the same thing with AVON. hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... all I KNOW is that it would have to involve a man for me to leave somewhere warm for somewhere cold!!!


That's a REALLY good point.  You know it'd have to be a really special guy to leave Florida and go to a cold state


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah what if?!


 Yeah maybe I DID win something. I like to win.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah maybe I DID win something. I like to win.


Yea, won a trip to a cold state    Big winner


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's a REALLY good point. You know it'd have to be a really special guy to leave Florida and go to a cold state


 You see? this is how rumors get started.  You people are ruthless. You're worse than the british press.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah maybe I DID win something. I like to win.



What did ya win... come on give it up?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You see? this is how rumors get started. You people are ruthless. You're worse than the british press.


 
No, just brutally honest.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You see? this is how rumors get started.  You people are ruthless. You're worse than the british press.



LMAO... maybe this is why it comes so naturally to me?!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... maybe this is why it comes so naturally to me?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

OK i have to pizz in the worst way imagineable.

 Why did i just share that? Oh yeah because i like to whore up my journal with meaningless posts. hahahaha! I'll be right back.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

AHHH, a reverse Tom ashard.  Tricky move


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

you are travelling to somewhere cold to meet a guy???  Is that what is happening......What the hell:

a) does the guy know how lucky he is?
b) is the guy stupid?  wht wouldn't he travel somewhere warm??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are travelling to somewhere cold to meet a guy??? Is that what is happening......What the hell:
> 
> a) does the guy know how lucky he is?
> b) is the guy stupid? wht wouldn't he travel somewhere warm??


 
My guess'

a.) yes
b.) no, but he doesn't have any legs


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are travelling to somewhere cold to meet a guy???  Is that what is happening......What the hell:
> 
> a) does the guy know how lucky he is?
> b) is the guy stupid?  wht wouldn't he travel somewhere warm??


 Again, this is how rumors get started.  You people are seriously brutal! I feel like there is papparazzi peering at me from inside my monitor!

 Hahahahahaha If you're gonna spread rumors, you should make 'em a little more scandalous...

 You know --- total debauchery, orgies, designer drugs. oh wait. I know what would be more scandalous.  I can see the headline now, "GG Eats Cake. A WHOLE CAKE."

 But come on...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Did the cake have a full can of whip cream ontop?

I wanna make sure the Detroit press gets it right.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can see the headline now, "GG Eats Cake. A WHOLE CAKE."


THAT's scandelous?  Oh please, look where you are posting that..that's an everday occurance on IM


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> THAT's scandelous?  Oh please, look where you are posting that..that's an everday occurance on IM


 Yeah but looking at the smaller picture, MY journal. Where I freak out about eating too many strawberries... hahahahhahaha CAKE IS SCANDALOUS HERE.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

two choices for food.


cake or cock and we're all out of cake


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah but looking at the smaller picture, MY journal. Where I freak out about eating too many strawberries... hahahahhahaha CAKE IS SCANDALOUS HERE.



uh huh, Miss eat the whole batch of cinnamon thingy's


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

If I was this guy you are going to see, I would take you out to eat.....somewhere where you could get tube steak smothered in underpants.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey P, 

She didnt' deny it.  See I told you he didn't have any legs


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> two choices for food.
> 
> 
> cake or cock and we're all out of cake


 I guess the rumor would have to be "GG Eats A Whole Cock" then, which brings this rumor full circle back  to this mysterious guy you people are convinced I'm gonna go visit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If I was this guy you are going to see, I would take you out to eat.....somewhere where you could get tube steak smothered in underpants.


 Oh my god! I love tubesteak! How did you know?!

 Wanna go on a date, P?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> uh huh, Miss eat the whole batch of cinnamon thingy's


 no no. i threw out about 1/3 of the batch. and about 1/4 of the bag of cinnamon chips. 

 oh god. please don't remind me....


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh my god! I love tubesteak! How did you know?!
> 
> Wanna go on a date, P?




yeah, I'll go on a date with you.  but i think luke is right.  you like guys with no legs.  i hage 26" quads.  will that be a problem??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, I'll go on a date with you. but i think luke is right. you like guys with no legs. i hage 26" quads. will that be a problem??


 If you can go one day without ripping any pants, i think i can make an exception. That's why i like guys with no legs. No chance of an embarassing pant-ripping in public.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

There's only one kind of person that says they have a secret and then doesn't spill...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If you can go one day without ripping any pants, i think i can make an exception. That's why i like guys with no legs. No chance of an embarassing pant-ripping in public.




I think I can do it.  I started bying 35" waist pants to fit my quads and I haven't ripped any this year.  I did rip all my boxer shorts though.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Again, this is how rumors get started.  You people are seriously brutal! I feel like there is papparazzi peering at me from inside my monitor!
> 
> Hahahahahaha If you're gonna spread rumors, you should make 'em a little more scandalous...
> 
> ...



Haven't you heard... they're all out of cake!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> two choices for food.
> 
> 
> cake or cock and we're all out of cake



Oh you beat me to it... shoulda known!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> There's only one kind of person that says they have a secret and then doesn't spill...


 YEP! Damn i should put that on a t-shirt! I already have one that says "Drama Queen" hahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh you beat me to it... shoulda known!


 LMAO - i was JUST going to say... P beat you to it. hahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> LMAO - i was JUST going to say... P beat you to it. hahahaha!



I can't keep up with you young 'uns, I am getting slow in my old age!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think I can do it. I started bying 35" waist pants to fit my quads and I haven't ripped any this year. I did rip all my boxer shorts though.


 That's ok, you can go commando. If your pants aren't ripping, that won't be a problem. hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

I bet P wishes he didn't have legs


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I bet P wishes he didn't have legs


 It's a simple surgery really. And then  you get all sorts of benefits like better parking spaces, bigger bathroom stalls, preferential treatment at all the rides in Universal Studios... I mean hell i want MY legs, but I wouldn't mind a guy with no legs! Look at all the perks! hahahha!

 *Disclaimer for the sense of humor-less: No i'm really not that heartless and i'm not purposefully making fun of amputees.  Live a little.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

i win.

and it isn't even sunday!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I bet P wishes he didn't have legs




I wish so bad.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

FUQ YOU, YOU EVIL WITCH!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Opps, sorry.  I missed the disclaimer


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish so bad.


well, christmas is coming up


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i win.
> 
> and it isn't even sunday!!


 What do you win and what the hell are you talking about?? there was nothing to win today! hahhaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> well, christmas is coming up


 And new year's. 

 And holy crap it's almost 2005!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What do you win and what the hell are you talking about?? there was nothing to win today! hahhaha




I beat Kerri is posting about the cake.  why are you yelling at me??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> well, christmas is coming up




I feel like celebrating christmas early this year.  maybe...this friday??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

She's been yelling alot lately 


I even saw her scream her own name


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I beat Kerri is posting about the cake.  why are you yelling at me??


 OH hahahahahah that was like two pages ago! hahahaha oh my god this journal is out of control. It really is.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I feel like celebrating christmas early this year.  maybe...this friday??


 Fuq that. I know I'LL be celebrating this Friday. You can join me if you like! WOO HOO!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH hahahahahah that was like two pages ago! hahahaha oh my god this journal is out of control. It really is.



Do ya think?!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Fuq that. I know I'LL be celebrating this Friday. You can join me if you like! WOO HOO!




okay....christmas this friday.  to bad we can't celebrate it together.  damn lucky guy with no legs.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay....christmas this friday.  to bad we can't celebrate it together.  damn lucky guy with no legs.


 Aww funky, maybe some other time. Besides, if we celebrated christmast together, i'd expect to receive a grip n flip from ya. You _said_. Remember?

 As for the legless guy -- You know, i was going to make a lewd comment involving something about a kickstand, but I just would rather not take this conversation in that direction. hhahahahahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

> Aww funky, maybe some other time



just tell me the dates and I'll pencil you in.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As for the legless guy -- You know, i was going to make a lewd comment *involving something about a kickstand*, but I just would rather not take this conversation in that direction. hhahahahahahahahahahahaa!


You have this incredibly amazing talent of changing the subject.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You have this incredibly amazing talent of changing the subject.



 it's a girly talent


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You have this incredibly amazing talent of changing the subject.


 I got a degree in "spin" or didja forget?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> it's a girly talent


 Yeah it is. hahahhahahahahaha! Guys, though. They're a little thick skulled. In general. Persistent little fuqqers. That's why we get so good at this. hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

I saw the movie trailer for Spanglish on the weekend and thought of you!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

I speak really great spanglish


Tu tienes suck my cock??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I saw the movie trailer for Spanglish on the weekend and thought of you!


 OH MY GOD! And by saying that you just reminded me of somethign i have to buy!!! SHIT!!! Off to amazon.com I go! I'll be right back!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I speak really great spanglish
> 
> 
> Tu tienes suck my cock??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I speak really great spanglish
> 
> 
> Tu tienes suck my cock??



  dirty dirty boy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> They're a little thick skulled.


Evolution... Comes from having to block out the high pitched noises and nagging females emit


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> dirty dirty boy




yo tengo cum on your tits.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yo tengo cum on your tits.


That one back fired....  pun intended


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yo tengo cum on your tits.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

did I predict this right?
Ok..it was FOR pages since I left here this morning...sheesh!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's my fault


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

A man who takes responsibility for whorring it up w/ a beautiful woman...
sir, I like your style!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

at least somebody does!

Mike, you're back on my christmas card list buddy.  I dont' care what they say about you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

wahoo!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo!




just one more thing to throw away.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did I predict this right?
> Ok..it was FOR pages since I left here this morning...sheesh!


 Crazy isn't it! hahahahaha the way this journal has snowballed into a public chat room? I love it. I should make another journal just for my work outs, but who am i kidding. I know what will happen to that one too. so for my reading pleasure, and yours, I'll just keep all the crap together in one place.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

Damn, you're too popular GG.  I can't keep up with this journal.  Oh well, it's probably just smut anyway.  I can always look at porn if I want to see that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, you're too popular GG. I can't keep up with this journal. Oh well, it's probably just smut anyway. I can always look at porn if I want to see that.


 Man i just felt like i got scolded! hahaha!

 NO, seriously, this journal is out of control. I am going to start to have to regulate (starting with myself of course!). 

 Sorry. 

 You didn't miss much yesterday anyway, just 3 min warmup bike followed by 12 minutes of hiit in 30:30 sprints, and then moved on to 30 minutes of moderate cardio on stairmaster.

 Today is another full body workout. Heavy on the legs and shoulders.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2004)

GM GG


enjoy the workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

G'morning!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

17 days till christmas     wahooooooooooooooooooooooie

Morning Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

*Workout - December 8*

*Full body, heavy legs and shoulders
*
  warmup set of squats: 65lb x 10

_Squats
_
  Rest Interval: 2 minutes

  2 x 85lb x 8
  1 x 95lb x 8
*1 x 135lb x 6* <--- Not only is this a *PB*, it is a HOLY SHIT i didn't know I had it in me.

Notes: I tried to go a little lower than parallel on these just to see what I could do. Most reps I did, just a little lower, but when I got to the really heavy weight, my hips would start tucking under on the beginning of the upward movement, so I kept those at parallel.

 And HOLY SHIT I don't know why I made the leap from 95 to 135, but I loaded to 115 and was fine, too easy for 8 reps, so I loaded again, to 125, and was still thinking, "yeah, i cna probably do ten like this..." so I added 10 more pounds and that was that.

_Arnold Presses
_Rest Interval: 1.5 minutes

  1 x 15lb dumbells x 8
  2 x 20lb dumbells x 8/7

_SLDLs
_Rest Interval: 2 minutes
  3 x 80lb x 8
*1 x 90lb x 8 <---- PB. 
*
Notes: I used the staggered grip as some of you suggested and it make a hell of a difference, obviously. _
  Wide Grip Assisted Pullups
_
  1 x 10 Assist x 15
  1 x 8 Assist x 12
  1 x 12 Assist x 15

Notes: I forgot to take a note of what kind of weight these numbered plates represent. I meant to do that. I know the #4 plate is 16 pounds. I'll check again tomorrow.

_Chest-Dips, Assisted_

  1 x 10 Assist x 15
  2 x 9 Assist x 15

_Pullovers_

  1 x 25lb DB x 15
  1 x 20lb DB x 15

Notes: I think I need to check my form on this. It didn't feel right, especially in my shoulder joints.

_Hammer Curls
_
  2 x 12lb DB x 15
_
  Decline Crunches_

  4 x 30, bodyweight only

*Stretching*

 10 minutes, starting with legs, then shoulders, chest and back. Holding each stretch between 20 and 30 seconds. Man, I have lost a lot of flexibility.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Good morning everybody!

 Today I am going to try to keep whoring to a minimum here. Seriously. Yesterday was out of hand. A blast, for sure, but out of hand.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Full body, heavy legs and shoulders
> *
> warmup set of squats: 65lb x 10
> 
> ...



 awesome workout Ivy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like today is your day, IVY! WAHOO!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *YOU GO GIRL!!  I KNEW you had it in you!  *


 Glad one of us knew! hahahaha! Thanks!


> *Amazing isn't it?  Some days you're just full of piss and vinegar and can conquer anything!  Wahoooooooooo*


 The sad part is that I did this running on 4 hours of sleep and a large cup of coffee. I feel horrible about doing that to my body. I woke up at four and said, no matter what, I'm fucking doing great on legs today and I'm going to OWN it. Downed my breakfast and a cup of coffee and was out the door.


> _*Yep, I found the same thing..I put on an extra 20lbs (no straps) when I started using a staggered grip...just remember, as P said, to alternate which hand faces forward every set * _


 You know what? i did that, but not because i remembered p's advice but because i felt like I had to balance out. I'm the kind of person that if i do something on my right side, I have to do it on my left side or i feel "uneven". So I did that instinctively. hahahaha!


> *GOod for you, I can't do these, I find it too hard on my rotators   *


 I love chest dips. I prefer this to any chest or tricep exercise, actually.


> *Ask a hot guy to check you out while you are doing these..ya know..to um...check your form   *


 FUNNY you say that...

 There's this too-hot-to-be-human trainer there, and coincidentally he was working out a client like right next to me, and I wanted so badly to ask him to check my form, not because he's hot (though that's a plus), but because my shoulder joints felt funny. But I was too embarassed.  I'm such a fucking wimp.



> awesome workout Ivy!


 THANK YOU!!!! I LOVED IT!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There's this too-hot-to-be-human trainer there, and coincidentally he was working out a client like right next to me, and I wanted so badly to ask him to check my form, not because he's hot (though that's a plus), but because my shoulder joints felt funny. But I was too embarassed.  I'm such a fucking wimp.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> We need to get some balls


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

*1 oatmeal cookie has been consumed*

I couldn't turn it down. It was home-made by a lady from our central florida region office who should friggin SELL THESE THINGS. They are amazing. Every year.... she sends our department a huge tub of all sorts of home-made cookies. This is the first year I don't sample one of each. But the oatmeal cookie could not be passed up. It's oatmeal and spice. I can't even describe what it tastes like exactly. It's a little piece of bliss.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy, send me one ;-)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Who has the coolest little brother in the world? I do! I do! 

 My little brother is getting me a gift certificate for one of my favorite local supplement stores, Mass Nutrition, for Christmas. Hahahaha! That RULES.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

Good morning Ivonne.   
Awesome PB on squats Ivonne!!!   
Ps. I promise to be a good girl today and not whore in your journal.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2004)

Great job on squats.

If that was a good 6 with good form and depth then that is your keeper.  You should try and do 4 sets of 4 reps with that weight, your 6RM (85% of your 1RM).


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivonne.
> Awesome PB on squats Ivonne!!!
> Ps. I promise to be a good girl today and not whore in your journal.


 THANK YOU!  I'm on FIIIIRE! hahahahahaha! It was so exciting!

  And PS. Britty you can whore it up here any time. My journal is a lot of things, but a serious journal it just is NOT.  I don't know who i'm trying to kid. it's taking everythign in me not to come in here ten times an hour and post something funny or stupid, or both. 




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Great job on squats.
> 
> If that was a good 6 with good form and depth then that is your keeper. You should try and do 4 sets of 4 reps with that weight, your 6RM (85% of your 1RM).


  OK next wednesday... hopefully i have the same fire i had today!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2004)

> OK next wednesday... hopefully i have the same fire i had today!




remember.  cumulative fatigue.  nothing to failure during this marco cycle.  You either hit it or you don't.  If you don't then you have something to work towards.   Remember, don't fail.  You don't want to bomb out.  If you have a doubt that you will get that last rep or two then cut the set short and you will be more confident next week.  Where as if you bomb out and fail, you have that in your head next week to deal with.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> We need to get some balls


y'all rang?


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

What will you buy with your GC?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What will you buy with your GC?


 The only supps i take - multi's, fishoil, flaxoil, and protein. hahahahaha
 who am i kidding. i'll blow the entire thing on the cinnamon oatmeal naturally lean matrix. It's my current favorite MRP for post workout. As it is, I only have four packets left


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

ha ha, cinnamon addict


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, cinnamon addict


 Oh the shame!!!!!

 ("...thought of changing my name..." -- hahahahaha Lion King)


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

Whats the macros on the shake?? Its tastes good?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whats the macros on the shake?? Its tastes good?


 Best tasting shake I've ever had. And thick too. And you don't need a blender, just a shaker bottle and some water.

 Here it is.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds yummy  Do you know if GNC carries it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice workout Ivonne


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

Gm Gg


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy  Do you know if GNC carries it?


 You know? I'm not sure. I rarely go to GNC, except when I have a coupon or there's a gold card special or something. I'll check though there's one next to my office.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Ivonne


 Thank you jakie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Gm Gg


 Gm Pf


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

*Rest Day...*

This is the first time, I think, EVER, that I truly, desperately and whole-heartedly feel like I NEED a rest day. 

 Yesterday's workout, coupled with lack of sleep and over three accumulated hours of sitting in bumper to bumper traffic sucked every ounce of energy from me. I am zapped.

 So I slept in.

 And by sleeping in, I mean, I got up at 6 AM instead of 4 AM. The first time in a long time that I do that!  

 It was weird to get up and see light outside my window, and hear people awake in other apartments and driving on the street with other cars on my way out. I forgot what it's like to operate in the world of the living in the morning! hahahahaha! And I hate it. I like my 4 AM wake-up instead. So quiet and peaceful and the city seems to be all mine for that one little space in time every morning.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Ya, I'm with you on that..especially when you have kids...it's moments to yourself..quiet..all yours


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm with you on that..especially when you have kids...it's moments to yourself..quiet..all yours


 Some people think I'm weird because I enjoy my alone time so much.  They just haven't been _enlightened_. hahahaha!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

4am is nuts.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 4am is nuts.....


 It felt nuts at first. the first few days.

 (hee hee, i said "felt nuts")

 But it actually became a habit that I LOVE. I can't explain it. It's so peaceful.


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It felt nuts at first. the first few days.
> 
> (hee hee, i said "felt nuts")


Wait till the boys see that one, your never gonna hear the end of it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Wait till the boys see that one, your never gonna hear the end of it!


 I think i was a 12 year old boy in a previous life. All this kind of crap makes me giggle my ass off.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Chick     Did you get all your Goodbye's done?  

That shake looks yummy


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Good morning girlie... the weekend is nearly here!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning girlie... the weekend is nearly here!


 1.5 days. and counting. 

 Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Chick     Did you get all your Goodbye's done?
> 
> That shake looks yummy


 Hey! Welcome back! Yes. most of them. Some people aren't here today. Oh well! Sucks for them! hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Gm Pf




can I get a "what what"??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I get a "what what"??


 That's all you want? Damn, cause i had a "whoot whoot" I coulda given you, with the "what what".


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's all you want? Damn, cause i had a "whoot whoot" I coulda given you, with the "what what".




give me everythign you got.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It felt nuts at first. the first few days.
> 
> (hee hee, i said "felt nuts")
> 
> But it actually became a habit that I LOVE. I can't explain it. It's so peaceful.



Screw peaceful.  I don't goto sleep until 2:30-3AM.  Of course, I work nights, so I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Screw peaceful. I don't goto sleep until 2:30-3AM. Of course, I work nights, so I don't have much of a choice.


 What do you do, CP? you've probably mentioned it around IM before, but I still don't know.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

well i gave my laptop to a friend today, to upgrade the OS for me while I'm at work. And now he tells me that he may not be able to get it back to me today because he hasn't done it yet and doesn't foresee being able to do it until tomorrow morning. 

 WTF will I do at night? Does he not understand the level of addiction I have to my laptop and high-speed internet access? Dammit. The point of him doing it for me was to save me the trouble of having to do it myself, so it would be done while i'm at work, and I'd have it after work. The whole point. 

 And I can't get mad because he is a friend and he didn't HAVE to do it for me at all. hahahahahahahaha! oh man...

 I think I'm just gonna go pick it up and do it at a later time.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What do you do, CP? you've probably mentioned it around IM before, but I still don't know.



I'm a ramp agent for Independence Air at Dulles Airport.  Basically, I break all the stuff in your luggage.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey! A bag smasher!

hiya cow!

hiya GG!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey there  Won't be around much today, staying with a girlfriend for the night who just had surgery. Just thought I'd drop in and say "Hi"


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey there  Won't be around much today, staying with a girlfriend for the night who just had surgery. Just thought I'd drop in and say "Hi"


 HI Kerri! 

 I just read about your friend in your journal  I hope she will be ok. YOu are such a good friend for being there for/with her. Thanks for even thinking to stop by here...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Did you get your OS upgraded?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you get your OS upgraded?


 No i got my laptop back. Not only that. I had to give back the camera today to my other buddy. He lent it to me for a week but emailed me today saying, "It's time." He misses it. hahahahahaha! what a shaft of a day this has been, with regards to all computer-related things for me.

 How you doin'?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

I am doing well, thanks.  Cant wait for the weekend, I need some rest.  I havent been sleeping well.  Are you happy the weekend is cumming?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am doing well, thanks. Cant wait for the weekend, I need some rest. I havent been sleeping well. Are you happy the weekend is cumming?


 I hear ya... I haven't been sleeping well, or much, either the past few nights.

 heh heh... the weekend. it's not getting here fast enough dammit. 

 any plans? besides resting?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Nope, I never have any plans


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, I never have any plans


 A man who's always ready for action. I like that. hahahahah!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 no plans = open calendar (positive spin)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

<deleted>


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> <deleted>


 the suspense is killing me. what'd you delete??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

That the 'positive spin' is wishful thinking


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

*Workout - December 10*

*Total Body, Focus: Back*

_RG Pull Downs, _RI=1.5 min

3 x 75 x 8
 1 x 90 x 7 <--- this is actually a new PB! I've never done 90lb pulldowns.HOWEVER it was reverse grip, so I don't want to jump to say it was a new PULLDOWN pb. 

_CG Seated Row, _RI=1.5 min

3 x 75 x 8
  1 x 80 x 7 <--- new pb.

_Inc.DB Chest Press, _RI= :30

  3 x 20lb DB x 15/15/12

_Cable Upright Rows, _RI= :30

  3 x 40lb x 15

_DB Walking Lunges, _RI, sets 1 & 2= :30, sets 3 & 4= :45

  4 x 32 (16 + 16 roundtrip) x 15lb DB

_Cable Side Raises, _3 x 10lb x 12/12/10

_Superset Cable Curls and Cable Pushdowns, RI= :30
__
  Cable Curls
_1 x 20lb x 15
  1 x 30lb x 15

_Cable Pushdowns
_2 x 50lb x 15

_Roman Chair Knee Raises,_ RI=:304 x 20, bodyweight only

 It was SUPER SUPER HARD to keep myself up on the roman chair after all the upper body work today. I may change this to something that doesn't rely on upper body for next week, switch it out with decline crunches or something, which I do on heavy leg/shoulder day currently.

 Honestly it was not that great of a workout. I felt crappy. I got tired too fast. Not normal. I usually am on fire throughout the entire thing. Oh and did i mention I'm bloated and feel puffy as hell? Yeah. Carappy.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Well all I really need to say to you today is OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well all I really need to say to you today is OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


 I second that. THREEFOLD. hahaahahahaha! I am shitting my pants. hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I second that. THREEFOLD. hahaahahahaha! I am shitting my pants. hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha!



You might consider changing them then before this evening!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh and calm down would ya... you're passing those damn vibes along again, I feel like I'm having an ephedrine rush!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You might consider changing them then before this evening!


 Hahahaha who said i'd be wearing pants this evening. hahahahahahaha! 

 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA! omfg.  
 ok.
 i have to do work. 

 It's my last day here. 

 Actually. IT'S MY LAST DAY HERE. FUCK WORK.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

OK this madness has got to stop. 

 I have had four cups of coffee since 430 this morning.

 That's four cups of coffee in about 6 hours.

 One at home, and three at work.

 Didn't I say i was going to stop drinking coffee? I must have been out of my mind when I said that. I stopped for like what? One day? WTF?

 And I don't even CRAVE it. I drink it because it's there. Except the one at home. I drink that one because I need that one, or rather, I need the early-morning, pre-crack-of-dawn jolt.

 Seriously. Now i'm all like Cornholio up in here... "I am Cornoholio! I need TP for me bunghole! You threatening me?! heh heh ...mm heh heh..."

 fuq.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2004)

Last day at work.......NICE

I bet you are happy!!!!

Oh, and I can see how all that caffeine is affecting you above....


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Last day at work.......NICE
> 
> I bet you are happy!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I can see how all that caffeine is affecting you above....


 Hahahaha yeah. I'm psyched! 

 And um... hahahahahahahahah gotta love the caffeine. 

 Good morning!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Last day at work.......NICE
> 
> I bet you are happy!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I can see how all that caffeine is affecting you above....



Haha!  I was just about to comment on that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha!  I was just about to comment on that.


 I honestly have to admit that the caffeine is only _part_ of the problem today. I've just got a lot of exciting things happening and holy crap, I can barely sit still for five minutes here. Feel free to laugh at me... I'm a walking sit-com today.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

OMG... do you think it's wise to add caffeine to your already over overloaded system, you may combust before this evening at this rate!!! lol
Happy last day and work!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG... do you think it's wise to add caffeine to your already over overloaded system, you may combust before this evening at this rate!!! lol
> Happy last day and work!!!


 yeah no, i stopped. I threw out the last of my fourth cup before my eyes pop out of the back of my head or something.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

*Damn you, Moe's Southwest!*

OK so i've got some big things going on this afternoon, and now I have indigestion. 

 My coworkers took me out to lunch at Moe's Southwest Grill (my choice!), and I ate an Alfredo Garcia -- well, just the chicken, veggies, some salsa and a side of black beans (no tortillas for me thank you).

 Anyway... one or all of the aforementioned items has decided to throw a party in my stomach. And not like a hoity-toity, string-quartet by the carviar and champagne table, kind of party. No. This is an Animal House, frat party type of party. Or the kind of party where rock stars trash hotel rooms. 

  I hope it's over soon or I'm gonna have to call the cops to come regulate. I can't have this party going on tonight.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

*don't let the door hit ya...*

.... ALRIGHTY!!! I'm outta here. I'm shutting down and walking out and I'm not coming back on monday. How bizarre this feeling is... wow.

 I'll see if i can get online over the weekend, but I may not. In case I don't -- have a wonderful weekend everybody! I know I will! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Ivy! WAHOO!
You are DONE!
YAY!
Party like a rock star this weekend!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK this madness has got to stop.
> 
> I have had four cups of coffee since 430 this morning.
> 
> ...



If I recall.. you didnt even last 1 day.  I hope to have willpower like you someday


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi everybody, just wanted to say hello. It looks like a great forum, decided to join. I love bodybuilding, powerlifting and strongman. If anybody would like to chat about training or anything, that would be great. you can check some of my lifts out at wwwlamuscle.com


P-funk likes to edit some of these stupid assholes....here is what he meant to write:

"My name is chisjenkins.  I like to take it in the ass and spam other forums.   "


get the fuck out of here.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

that post was fixed up by p-funk.....man it is cool being a mod!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

You are awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

Chris Jenkins said:
			
		

> Hi everybody, just wanted to say hello. It looks like a great forum, decided to join. I love bodybuilding, powerlifting and strongman. If anybody would like to chat about training or anything, that would be great. you can check some of my lifts out at wwwlamuscle.com
> 
> 
> P-funk likes to edit some of these stupid assholes....here is what he meant to write:
> ...


Thank you, and havea nice day.
- The managemant...


----------



## klmclean (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HI Kerri!
> 
> I just read about your friend in your journal  I hope she will be ok. YOu are such a good friend for being there for/with her. Thanks for even thinking to stop by here...


Ahhhh, thanks  I hope she'll be okay too. Tonight we're watching  the Bridgette Jones DVD and I'm bringing over those stuffed peppers you gave me the receipe for  She just loves them. I thought they would cheer her up. Nothing like comfort food, and thank god it's healthy because my diet has been going awesome this week   Thanks for your concern, you're such a sweetie!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

At least if you're going to spam, don't do it in someone's journal.  What a dick.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hiya GG!
How's the weekend going..kowing that u do not have to go to work on Monday?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2004)

*I'm back from where I went.*

WHAT A ROUGH F*CKING NIGHT.

 I got in at 1245 AM, and lost my apartment keys. I slept in the building's lobby and now i'm off to get another set from my dad, who I think has a copy of them. The locksmith last night wanted to charge me $100 to LET ME INTO my apartment, but that price didn't incldue a copy of each key. WTF? I told him, "Get the fuck out of here. I can bust down my own door for free. What i need are keys."

 Anyway, so um.. yeah. my weekend was GREAT. I don't have words to describe how great.  

 And knowing i don't have to go into that job this morning is awesome. I am supposed to show up at my part time at 1230 today. That's plenty of time this morning to get my key situation all sorted out.

 As for food and workout:

 workout on saturday, cardio: HIIT 15 minutes (3 minute warmup, 12 30:30 sprints) and 20 minutes steady pace on stairmaster.

 food: i ate clean for the most part all weekend except for some twizzlers on saturday night and four slices of pizza yesterday for lunch. Yeah. i had pizza. and it was great. and it was the first time i've had pizza since june or july. YUM.

 OK I'm off to see a man about some keys.

 hope everyone is having a good monday morning!


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

Pizza My weakness...........sooooooooo good!

Sorry to hear about your keys Have fun at your new job today!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Pizza My weakness...........sooooooooo good!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your keys Have fun at your new job today!


 turns out my keys were at the gym. i left them there on friday in my rush to get out and get my weekend started. hahhahahaha!

 Got 'em.

 Now i'm getting ready to go workout and then work. Oh boy! 

 Thanks Jill!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

morning GG  

Looking pretty exciting in here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

hey hottie!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Phew!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

rough start to the day..

Pizza is so good.  There is some killer pizza in NYC.  The place around the corner from my apt.  totono's is the best pizza I have ever had.  I pounded down a large after my competition last year.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> rough start to the day..
> 
> Pizza is so good. There is some killer pizza in NYC. The place around the corner from my apt. totono's is the best pizza I have ever had. I pounded down a large after my competition last year.


 GM, BF! 

 We need to change the subject. I have been obsessing about _pizza_ all day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Workout - December 13*

*Total Body, Heavy Chest*

_Bench Press
_4 x 75lb x 6/7/6/6

_Hack Slide _(leg press station was removed, broken)
 4 x 90lb (plus whatever the slide itself weighs) x 12/15/15/15

_Wide Grip Seated Row_
 3 x 50lb x 15

_DB Side Raises_
 2 x 10lb x 15

_DB Skull Crushers_
 2 x 10lb x 15/13

_Reverse Pec Deck_
 2 x 20lb x 15
 1 x 25lb x 15

_Hyperextensions with a 10lb-plate_
 4 x 15

_Jacknife Crunches_
 4 x 30
*
 Cardio

*Jogging on Treadmill, 25 minutes. 
 Speed: 4.5 for 10 mins, 5 for 10 mins, 6 for 2 mins, 4.5 for 3 mins
 Incline: 2


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey! Did u do anything for your biceps? I don't see anything for them...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Her biceps are too huge.. so they arent prioratized


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

Wide grip seated rows work the biceps??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey! Did u do anything for your biceps? I don't see anything for them...


 my wg rows, but i'll do bicep instead of tricep work on wednesday as well.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Wide grip seated rows work the biceps??


 yeah what he said. hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Her biceps are too huge.. so they arent prioratized




bingo....the main thing with this program was to prioritize specific things each day and leave heavy compund moves up to the pushes and pulls (which are on friday).  So, no need for much direct arm work unless your name is Johnny.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

well...my middle name is John...does that count?


ahh...I just saw that everything else was worked..but bis..


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Sweet workout girl! I just put wg cable rows back into my routine too!  Not crazy about them but they definately make me hurt in all the right places the next day   How was your first day on the new job????????????


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Ivy!! How do you like your job?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

aloha!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Hope she didnt get locked out of her apartment again


----------



## klmclean (Dec 14, 2004)

Hellooooooo, where's our little friend


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everybody!!! I'm here! I'm alive! I've been working most of the day today. 

 I had my first session with someone at the gym. It was fun. She's a 14 year old high school freshman. wants to go out for the swim team next august, so she wants to get in shape between now and then. Fun fun fun! (let's see if i'm still saying this in a few weeks -- she hasn't bought a PT package yet).

 It's weird not having a 9-5 schedule. I'm not sure what to do to maintain some kind of structure to my day when I'm not working at the gym. The hours are sporadic there. Today I did laundry between appointments and training, went food shopping, etc. 

 Did my cardio in the morning, too. Almost forgot to mention that. I'll make a separate post for my workout.

 How is everybody?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

doing good! 
yeah...you just have to find some sort of structure...I am gonna have that when I do get to go full time w/ my real estate..used to going in at a certain time and leaving the same time..


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> doing good!
> yeah...you just have to find some sort of structure...I am gonna have that when I do get to go full time w/ my real estate..used to going in at a certain time and leaving the same time..


 I want to LOVE not having a set schedule, but i need to get used to the idea. hahahahahahha! Right now I hate it. I love structure and discipline.  Go figure.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

*Workout - December 14*

*Cardio
*
_HIIT, 20 minutes on bike: _
 4 minute warmup, level 5
 16 minutes 16 30:30 sprints (up four sprints from last time), levels 6 and 10

_Steady cardio, 35 minutes on elliptical
_30 minutes, level 7
 5 minutes level 5, cool down

 Stretching

 10 minutes

 Notes: I'm trying to make this stretching thing a habit.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too! I have been doing shift work more or less since 1993....I am WAY into structure!
Well, just take out your calander and block off things that u have to do in a day:
1) Clients...duh..
2) figure out advertising for new clients
3) learning new ideas and trends to  stay ahead of the rest of your competition
4) eat...
etc...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Without a routine I would go crazy.  I eat/sleep/go to the bathroom at the same time, every day 

You should stretch daily.  I do, and its doing wonders.  However I dont think that girls are as tight as guys(something to do with hormones).


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too! I have been doing shift work more or less since 1993....I am WAY into structure!
> Well, just take out your calander and block off things that u have to do in a day:
> 1) Clients...duh..
> 2) figure out advertising for new clients
> ...


 i WISH i had enough clients already to put that at the top of my list hahahahahaahahhahaahaha!

 Eat - very important. Somehow i manage to keep structure and discipline THERE.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Without a routine I would go crazy.  I eat/sleep/go to the bathroom at the same time, every day


 SERIOUSLY. it is weird to me, to not HAVE to be somewhere at 730 every morning. It is bizarre that I can come and go at the gym job as I please, and can make my own schedule. I feel like, well... what the hell do i do? Guess that when I get more clients, i'll have a bit more structure because they'll have fixed times (ideally) when they come in to do their sessions, and i can pretty much figure out the rest of my life accordingly. For now, I'm prospecting, getting trained on how to work for that company, and all that "fun" stuff.



> You should stretch daily. I do, and its doing wonders. However I dont think that girls are as tight as guys(something to do with hormones).


 I used to... hahaha like when i was in high school. Also, I guess if you count pilates as some sort of stretching, I was doing that regularly for like 8 months up until like may or june.

 Now, I'm lucky if i remember to stretch twice a week after a workout. Sundays for sure, but the past two sundays I've had stuff come up, and never got around to stretching much.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i WISH i had enough clients already to put that at the top of my list hahahahahaahahhahaahaha!
> 
> Eat - very important. Somehow i manage to keep structure and discipline THERE.


I can say the same for my realty...clients...yours will get there as mine will.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice of you to finally show up!!! *Tsk*   
Holy crap does this course ever have a lot of homework... I am getting cramps in my fingers from writing! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nice of you to finally show up!!! *Tsk*
> Holy crap does this course ever have a lot of homework... I am getting cramps in my fingers from writing! lol


 well hello there!

 hahahahahahaha yeah i've been out and about all day. 

 so how much more do you have left on this course, kerry??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Now, I'm lucky if i remember to stretch twice a week after a workout. Sundays for sure, but the past two sundays I've had stuff come up, and never got around to stretching much.



I thought for sure you would be getting a LOT of stretching in on last Sunday


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh..
4) keep on top of all training and gossip @ im.com
(very important)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well hello there!
> 
> hahahahahahaha yeah i've been out and about all day.
> 
> so how much more do you have left on this course, kerry??



Well ya dirty rotten stop out, I miss your yammering when you're not around!   

The 'whole' course or this part?  This module ends December 22nd but in order to pass I have to train 2 clients after then and get ICED, then I need 20 clients to create programs for and train in order to be able to even enter the next part of the course, well the next course starts Jan 12 so I am hustling to find worthy victims... it was either that or wait until May!  I still have several parts of this course to go through, it's a lengthy sucker, I figure I will be certified by around April/May time.    
(That doesn't really help with my need to become financially independant now does it!   )


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well ya dirty rotten stop out, I miss your yammering when you're not around!
> 
> The 'whole' course or this part? This module ends December 22nd but in order to pass I have to train 2 clients after then and get ICED, then I need 20 clients to create programs for and train in order to be able to even enter the next part of the course, well the next course starts Jan 12 so I am hustling to find worthy victims... it was either that or wait until May! I still have several parts of this course to go through, it's a lengthy sucker, I figure I will be certified by around April/May time.
> (That doesn't really help with my need to become financially independant now does it!   )


 do your 20 clients have to be in-person clients? I'll volunteer to be an online client!  hahahahahah 1 down, 19 to go!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

"module"


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> do your 20 clients have to be in-person clients? I'll volunteer to be an online client!  hahahahahah 1 down, 19 to go!



Yeah, unfortunately they have to be 'in-person' clients... I have to get my gym visits and training sessions witnessed, picky little fuckers!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "module"



Are you laughing at me, am I some sort of clown to you?!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

No clown I have ever seen is as hot as you.  So.. no.  No clown


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Ivy


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Ivonne!!! Wake up and start posting already.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Andrea! Hi Kerry!

 Wake up?! Hahahahaha I've been awake and out and about for some time now ladies! 

 Had a full day already and it's only 2 pm! 

 I feel crappy about not being on here much lately, but this weird schedule now (or lack of a schedule altogether) is keeping me away from a computer most of the day. The gym where I"m working is pretty far from where I live, so if I'm out there, i just stay out in that area until i'm completely done there for the day. 

 LIke yesterday i went in at 1130, left at 1, came back at 430, left at 730. So between 1 and 430, I ran errands in that area, drove around to see what is around there, took a scenic drive into Hallandale Beach, went to office depot to price out some stuff I'm gonna need in order to get this business off the ground. I don't even have a printer at home. I used to rely on the high-end equipment at my old job! hahahahaha!

 Anyway... so yeah. I'm here  I miss passing my entire day posting on here and instigating crap with you folks! But at the same time, I'm way excited to get my shizzle going.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

*Workout - December 15*

*Total Body, Heavy Legs & Shoulders

*Rest intervals for legs: 1.5-2 minutes
 Rest intervals for shoulders: 1 minute
 Rest intervals for everything else: 30 seconds
_Squats_
 1 x 95lb x 8
 1 x 115lb x 8
 2 x 135lb x 8/7

note: on the 135 (my pb from last week!), one of the training managers pointed out that I am losing my form as I come up from the squat by leaning my shoulders a little too far forward, so he stuck around for my last set and spotted me, then told me he was impressed to see a girl doing heavy squats in his gym and asked me if I knew that i was using the 45lb bar, and not the 25lb bar. I said, "Yeah. I know." And he stuck out his hand and goes, "My name's Barry by the way... and you're doing a great job!" hahahahaha! Honestly, I feel like a little wimp.

_Arnold Presses_
 3 x 15lb x 15/13/12

note: first set, great. on fire. Second set, good, but felt like i was going to fail so stopped at 13. third set, same thing. Stopped short of failure.

_SLDLs_
 2 x 80lb x 8
 2 x 90lb x 8/7

note: even using staggered grip, was losing it with the 90lb bar.  FUuuuuck.

_Assisted WG Pull Ups_
 2 x 10 Assist (52lb) x 15 
 1 x 9 Assist x 12

note: Struggled a bit toward end of second set, but tried less assist for last set. couldn't finish.

_Assisted Chest Dips_
 3 x 10 Assist x 15 

note: Struggling on last one, not sure that I'm ready to go with less assistance yet

_Lying Leg Curls_
 1 x 50lb x 8
 1 x 60lb x 5
 1 x 55lb x 6
 1 x 50lb x 8

_Bicep Curls_
 1 x 12lb x 15
 1 x 15lb x 15

 note: considering I worked my biceps with the pullups, i should have stuck with the 12lb db's for both of these sets. 

_Decline Crunches
_4 x 30, hold for 20 seconds on last rep of each set.
*
 Stretching*
 10 minutes


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, unfortunately they have to be 'in-person' clients... I have to get my gym visits and training sessions witnessed, picky little fuckers!



Bastards!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice w/o ivy..especially those hammie curls


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, unfortunately they have to be 'in-person' clients... I have to get my gym visits and training sessions witnessed, picky little fuckers!


 holy crap! i didn't see all these posts here from last night! hahahaha!

 Yeah, those canadian certification people - they need to get with the times. online training and coaching should be addressed! hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o ivy..especially those hammie curls


 For some reason i thought i was stronger than that! hahahahahaha I loaded that bitch up with 80lb and almost farted!  

 So went down to 50lb and moved on from there.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

> For some reason i thought i was stronger than that! hahahahahaha I loaded that bitch up with 80lb and almost farted!




??????


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ??????


 what? girls fart.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what? girls fart.




I know....hahaah


I didn't almost fart today doing deadlifts.  I did fart.  Actually, I am lucky I didn't shit my pants.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> For some reason i thought i was stronger than that! hahahahahaha I loaded that bitch up with 80lb and almost farted!
> 
> So went down to 50lb and moved on from there.



bwahahahahahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know....hahaah
> 
> 
> I didn't almost fart today doing deadlifts.  I did fart.  Actually, I am lucky I didn't shit my pants.


 ok i almost choked on my lunch here. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

 Did you really? What'd Rodney do?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok i almost choked on my lunch here. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Did you really? What'd Rodney do?




lmao.....he just stared at me adn when I finished the set was like.....okay.....90sec of rest....haahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahah...I love that guy!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao.....he just stared at me adn when I finished the set was like.....okay.....90sec of rest....haahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhahah...I love that guy!!!


 oh man. that's funny. I would have had a hard time being "professional" about it. WOulda laughed my ass off.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I feel crappy about not being on here much lately, but this weird schedule now (or lack of a schedule altogether) is keeping me away from a computer most of the day.


wireless technology, hun-
learn it, know it, use it!

Hiya Ivy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wireless technology, hun-
> learn it, know it, use it!
> 
> Hiya Ivy!


 Wireless technology hahahahahaahahahaha!

 You obviously haven't seen my cell phone. It is state-of-the-art. And by state-of-the-art I'm implying that it is SO DAMN OLD (I've had it since 1999) that I can't even send text messages with it. Never got around to upgrading it because it wasn't a priority and has never broken or gotten lost, so why incur such an expense, you know? But now... the time has come.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

yep...now that you are self employed...you can write it off as a business expense.
My buddy's wife got a treo (sp). besides a phone...(duh) it also has a pda and internet ready. Plus..a. phone cam. They are going for abot 450.00 after rebate....wait a couple months..they will come down more...actually, I may wait of rhte blue tooth ones. (Yo can have wireless head phones..no more wires dangling from you..)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep...now that you are self employed...you can write it off as a business expense.
> My buddy's wife got a treo (sp). besides a phone...(duh) it also has a pda and internet ready. Plus..a. phone cam. They are going for abot 450.00 after rebate....wait a couple months..they will come down more...actually, I may wait of rhte blue tooth ones. (Yo can have wireless head phones..no more wires dangling from you..)


 my brain hurts just thinking of all the possibilities. The only "cool" thing about my cell phone is that it has a speakerphone feature. I use that in the car sometimes. No headsets necessary.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 Yo!  Hey that song was FUNNY! Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

It reminded me of the one you sent me when I needed cheering up 

What cert do you have?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It reminded me of the one you sent me when I needed cheering up
> 
> What cert do you have?


 NCSF. The education provided was adequate, but I'm thinking I might get recertified with NASM in the future. They *seem* to provide more for their people than ncsf. I'm lucky if I get a generic email back from these people when I ask a question...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Have you looked at ISSA or any others?  P has NASM right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you looked at ISSA or any others?  P has NASM right?


 yeah issa is another one i was looking at.

 p - i dont' know if it was nasm or acsm. i forgot.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> my brain hurts just thinking of all the possibilities. The only "cool" thing about my cell phone is that it has a speakerphone feature. I use that in the car sometimes. No headsets necessary.


Nextel?
yeah..but if u use out other places...everybody can har all your conversation...
how big and clunky is your phone?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Nextel?
> yeah..but if u use out other places...everybody can har all your conversation...
> how big and clunky is your phone?


 no no not nextel. I'm on sprint pcs. 

 It's not that big, just long. not a cute, little flip phone like you all have these days. hahahah! It's a panasonic something or other with a speakerphone feature. It's optional, and people can't just buzz me like you do with nextel phones. I can turn it on if I want to, for hands-free talking.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine is long and cute


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mine is long and cute


 What about your phone?

 By the way, the ISSA thing i was looking at, that's the Youth Fitness Trainer course, specifically because my bigger goal was to work with kids/families, not fat old ladies. hahahaha! So that's what I was looking at specifically with ISSA.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

My phone vibrates. 

Thats great about that.  I dont want to end up like P.. training fat cows hahahaha  It would be the best to train people that were into it ya know?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My phone vibrates.
> 
> Thats great about that. I dont want to end up like P.. training fat cows hahahaha It would be the best to train people that were into it ya know?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Man... the gym i'm at right now, it's all rich old people, with a few young people here and there. But mostly retirees from up north.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My phone vibrates.
> 
> Thats great about that. I dont want to end up like P.. training fat cows hahahaha It would be the best to train people that were into it ya know?


 oh and my phone vibrates too. Imagine that. hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh and my phone vibrates too. Imagine that. hahahahaha!



Mine doesn't... I'd probably get confused and THAT could be rather embarrasing!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mine doesn't... I'd probably get confused and THAT could be rather embarrasing!


 Confused? There's no confusion! THis can be a two-in-one! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Where is that pink cell phone dildo pic when you need it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is that pink cell phone dildo pic when you need it?


 i hate pink


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Do you like blue! hahaha  (this took forever to find..)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you like blue! hahaha  (this took forever to find..)


 AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! oh my god. why am i surprised to see this!!!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> For some reason i thought i was stronger than that! hahahahahaha I loaded that bitch up with 80lb and almost farted!
> 
> So went down to 50lb and moved on from there.


 You kill me. My boyfriend let one rip while doing heavy leg press one day, I can't even use that machine without starting to laugh now. He was horrified


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> You kill me. My boyfriend let one rip while doing heavy leg press one day, I can't even use that machine without starting to laugh now. He was horrified


 hahahahhaahahaha! 

 i haven't farted at the gym YET, but the heavier I go the more likely it is that this will happen to me. Hahahahahahaha! Oh man...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

*A Tea Discovery -- Had to share...*

So i'm not a big tea drinker. In fact, I can't stand it. But i love gingerbread.

 Stay with me here, there is a point.

 I made an impulse buy the other day at the grocery store, while waiting in line to pay. There was a huge Celestial Seasonings HOliday Teas display in front of me. One of them was the Gingerbread Spice tea. As I mentioned, I love gingerbread, so I figured I could at least TRY this. 

 I've had the box in my apartment for about a week now, and let me just say that tonight I finally tried it and I think I'm gonna go back and stock up, in case they're hard to find after the holidays. WOW. This is damn good tea. I mean, if you like gingerbread, that is.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

I am a fan of Earl Grey.  All other tea, can tea bag me.  Your up late?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am a fan of Earl Grey.  All other tea, can tea bag me.  Your up late?


 hahahahaha tea bag you.

 yes. i am. i am doing some packing.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 man i seriously need to sleep hahahaha but i can't. you know when you get started doing something, you can't stop until you're done? you're like on automatic pilot?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea.
Thats the OCD you have   Its ok, you can keep me company.  I am all alone


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.
> Thats the OCD you have   Its ok, you can keep me company.  I am all alone


 SERIOUSLY, OCD. hahhahaha!

 i forgot what it's like to be up so late on a wednesday night.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

You forgot   Not much hapenin' eh?  Although Wednesdays are 'hump days'.. I find them boring


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You forgot   Not much hapenin' eh?  Although Wednesdays are 'hump days'.. I find them boring


 wednesdays are just another humpless hump day for me. hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

ok screw this. i must sleep. will finish tomorrow. 

 good night all you IM night owls!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

u still on, GG? it's like,,,12:30 IN THE MORNING THERE!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you are moving into a new field of work that you feel has more potential for you.  Congratulations, and keep us posted on how things turn out.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear you are moving into a new field of work that you feel has more potential for you. Congratulations, and keep us posted on how things turn out.


 Thanks CP. This is exciting stuff. A bit frustrating at the moment because I'm impatient and want everything to happen like "yesterday", but so long as I keep working toward it little by little... ya know?

 So when are you getting your certification? I read on yours that you're planning to. Have you decided yet through whom you're gonna do it? Great progress pics by the way!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning everybody! 

 Yes, another day where I'll probably be M.I.A. most of the day. I've got my male half of the husband/wife client duo this morning at 8. Then a shwack of errands to run (Hey kerry, ya like that one eh? hahahahaha!), before I get tied up for the weekend. 

 My god. my friend turned 40 last week and i have YET to get him a birthday present. I can't find anything that I think he'd like. He has everything. I thought of baking him something but honestly... baked goods are the last thing he NEEDS hahahahahahaha! And I know he wants one of the new BMWs but, my pockets aren't that deep right now. Maybe next year. Right? hahahaha!

 I love this guy to pieces, and I want the gift to be special, but dammit by the time I find something worthy of him, it will be his 41st birthday at this rate! 

 Anyway, so yeah, that's one of the errands I've gotta get done today.

 Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2004)

Shwack!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



 x 2


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Ivy..


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> x 2


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! You people crack me up 

 indeed.

 Good morning vel!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Okay I third that emotion... and top it off with a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good morning Ivonne.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay I third that emotion... and top it off with a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's awesome.  Good morning!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey!!!! That is totally NOT what the original picture was of!!! rofl WTF?!   
Okay, this happened to me once before... I guess this is to stop you stealing images from other sites, oh well this will work but it was not the message I was trying to get across!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks CP. This is exciting stuff. A bit frustrating at the moment because I'm impatient and want everything to happen like "yesterday", but so long as I keep working toward it little by little... ya know?



I do indeed.  I have the same attitude toward life.  When I decide to make a change, I want it to be instantaneous.  Unfortunately, it's not like that.  Of course, there are times when the converse is true.  Something happens so suddenly, and you wish it could have been a more gradual process, or not at all.



> So when are you getting your certification? I read on yours that you're planning to. Have you decided yet through whom you're gonna do it? Great progress pics by the way!



I figure that I will get the necessary materials, study, and take the exam during my summer off from school.  I was considering taking a class or two over the summer, but I ended up with this alternative as my most promising choice.  I figure that if I can make more money and work fewer hours, then it will accelerate the pace at which I finish school.  At my current rate, I won't finish a bachelor's degree until I'm 30.

I'm thinking ISSA or NASM.  I was looking at the ACE at first, but the other two options seem more content rich.  As well, I would like to get an NSCA certification once I get a degree.  I noticed you said you were considering getting another certification yourself.  What are you considering?

Thanks for the compliments by the way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Ivy! Ready for christmas?!? What did you get me, give me a hint


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy! Ready for christmas?!? What did you get me, give me a hint


 hahahahahaha! I can't tell you! 

 (note to self: shit... i forgot rock's present, stop at the dollar store on the way home)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I do indeed. I have the same attitude toward life. When I decide to make a change, I want it to be instantaneous. Unfortunately, it's not like that. Of course, there are times when the converse is true. Something happens so suddenly, and you wish it could have been a more gradual process, or not at all.


 despite my impatience, with THIS particular change I know I need to take my time and just learn through experience. it's not something I can read up on and go out there and do. I mean you can, but you don't do a good job without the hands-on experience. So I'm not only learning the skills I need for this shift in careers, I'm also learning to exercise patience! Gofigure! hahahaha!



> I figure that I will get the necessary materials, study, and take the exam during my summer off from school. I was considering taking a class or two over the summer, but I ended up with this alternative as my most promising choice. I figure that if I can make more money and work fewer hours, then it will accelerate the pace at which I finish school. At my current rate, I won't finish a bachelor's degree until I'm 30.


 How old are you now, if you don't mind my asking?



> I'm thinking ISSA or NASM. I was looking at the ACE at first, but the other two options seem more content rich. As well, I would like to get an NSCA certification once I get a degree. I noticed you said you were considering getting another certification yourself. What are you considering?


 Yeah I'm considering the same two. Specifically for ISSA they have a youth fitness trainer certification and a fitness trainer for older adults cert -- the two populations I'm most interested in working with ultimately. I don't know how NECESSARY these are, if I can just get books and read up and apply what I learn. But it will help to SELL me to parents and older people if I have some kind of certification that lets them know I'm "specialized". So i'm looking at those two as more of a "marketing" tool than anything else.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2004)

> Thanks CP. This is exciting stuff. A bit frustrating at the moment because I'm impatient and want everything to happen like "yesterday", but so long as I keep working toward it little by little... ya know?





> despite my impatience, with THIS particular change I know I need to take my time and just learn through experience. it's not something I can read up on and go out there and do. I mean you can, but you don't do a good job without the hands-on experience. So I'm not only learning the skills I need for this shift in careers, I'm also learning to exercise patience! Gofigure! hahahaha





Don't be so impatient.  it takes time to build up a clientele......You remind me of this girl in this song I once heard, where she describes herself.  Here are some of the lyrics, maybe you know it....(I think you do )

"It wont work....
I look before I leap
I love margins and discipline
I make lists in my sleep
Baaabbyy
What's my sin?

Never quit
I follow through
I hate this but I love you
What to do with my impromtu baaabby

So be wise cause this girl satisfies
you got a prize but don't compromise
you're one lucky Baaaby

take me for what I am
........"

you know the rest


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> despite my impatience, with THIS particular change I know I need to take my time and just learn through experience. it's not something I can read up on and go out there and do. I mean you can, but you don't do a good job without the hands-on experience. So I'm not only learning the skills I need for this shift in careers, I'm also learning to exercise patience! Gofigure! hahahaha!



Indeed, hands on experience is very important.  You seem like an intelligent girl.  I'm sure you will turn around your experience and apply it very quickly.




> How old are you now, if you don't mind my asking?



I just turned 20 a couple weeks ago.




> Yeah I'm considering the same two. Specifically for ISSA they have a youth fitness trainer certification and a fitness trainer for older adults cert -- the two populations I'm most interested in working with ultimately. I don't know how NECESSARY these are, if I can just get books and read up and apply what I learn. But it will help to SELL me to parents and older people if I have some kind of certification that lets them know I'm "specialized". So i'm looking at those two as more of a "marketing" tool than anything else.



What's your consensus of the two thus far?  I think the best way to determine which is better is to ask people.  I suppose, if they are similar in content, that I would choose whichever certification is more marketable.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't be so impatient. it takes time to build up a clientele......You remind me of this girl in this song I once heard, where she describes herself. Here are some of the lyrics, maybe you know it....(I think you do )
> 
> "It wont work....
> I look before I leap
> ...


 I have NO idea what song this is   ahahahahahaha!

 Funny enough - i agree. At least about the making lists in my sleep part! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Yes, another day where I'll probably be M.I.A. most of the day. I've got my male half of the husband/wife client duo this morning at 8. Then a shwack of errands to run (Hey kerry, ya like that one eh? hahahahaha!), before I get tied up for the weekend.
> 
> My god. my friend turned 40 last week and i have YET to get him a birthday present. I can't find anything that I think he'd like.


um....viagra?
...geritol?
...walker with a personalized vanity plate and horn?

(like I can talk...I just hit...<gulp> 34 a couple weeks ago...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed, hands on experience is very important. You seem like an intelligent girl. I'm sure you will turn around your experience and apply it very quickly.


 Thanks, I'm confident that after I make some rookie mistakes I'll be pretty good at this. But who knows. hahahaha!



> I just turned 20 a couple weeks ago.


 OH DUH. i wished you a happy birthday and everything. My mind's not with me at the moment, i apologize 



> What's your consensus of the two thus far? I think the best way to determine which is better is to ask people. I suppose, if they are similar in content, that I would choose whichever certification is more marketable.


 From reading their materials, NASM seems more serious about having you really learn your material, and they offer proctored exams. 

 Their customer service (and by "customer" i mean their service and attentiveness to the students and prospective students like myself)  is good but not great.  

 ISSA has EXCELLENT customer service, but i think it is because they are more interested in selling selling selling, which is a little annoying. I've been dealing with them lately. I'd filled out an info request form for the YFT certification, and they called me back in about 7 minutes, i shit you not. But then though the lady was nice, she was gung ho on selling me the course and exam right then and there, telling me about all sorts of specials that only run  until december 23, etc. The few times I've talked to people from NASM, the LAST thing they've tried to do is get me to buy or pay for naything right there and then. They answer my questions, and that's it.

 ISSA also seems to make things too easy so pretty much anyone can take an open book test at home. In fact they encourage you to, and say that this is how you learn, by researching the answers for your exam. I am not sure that I agree wholeheartedly with that. But hey...

 Of course all these comments are based on just MY experiences with these two entities. Maybe someone else might have a different opinion or view on them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um....viagra?
> ...geritol?
> ...walker with a personalized vanity plate and horn?
> 
> (like I can talk...I just hit...<gulp> 34 a couple weeks ago...


 Hardy har har... hahahahahahahah actually that walker comment will be used today when he gets home.  (I broke into his house and i'm sitting at his computer until he gets here).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd gladly service you...er..I mean...glad to be of service TO you...

u leave tomorrow, right? be back on sunday?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd gladly service you...er..I mean...glad to be of service TO you...
> 
> u leave tomorrow, right? be back on sunday?


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAA! A girl could always use some service


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm confident that after I make some rookie mistakes I'll be pretty good at this. But who knows. hahahaha!



That confidence will take your far.  Don't lose it.




> OH DUH. i wished you a happy birthday and everything. My mind's not with me at the moment, i apologize



Don't apologize.  I appreciate the fact that you wished me a happy birthday in the first place.




> From reading their materials, NASM seems more serious about having you really learn your material, and they offer proctored exams.
> 
> Their customer service (and by "customer" i mean their service and attentiveness to the students and prospective students like myself)  is good but not great.
> 
> ...



Good information.  This is a topic that hasn't come up in my other reasearch/conversations on the various certifications out there.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Novo (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey, just a quickie 

Someone sent me a pm asking me to contact you on his behalf; he says he's very shy but has admired you from afar ... and now is the time to make his move. He says that he's single (like you  ), and that it would make his Christmas if you would join him under the mistletoe. I'm happy to relay your response to him, just let me know. He's confused about Patrick showing an interest in him, or was that Jake? Either way, he says you two can rise above that.

Oh, he asked that I attach this picture - and that you carry it with you, next to your heart. He says he has all the pictures from your gallery blown up to A3 sized and posted by his bed. Cute hey?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 17, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Hey, just a quickie
> 
> Someone sent me a pm asking me to contact you on his behalf; he says he's very shy but has admired you from afar ... and now is the time to make his move. He says that he's single (like you  ), and that it would make his Christmas if you would join him under the mistletoe. I'm happy to relay your response to him, just let me know. He's confused about Patrick showing an interest in him, or was that Jake? Either way, he says you two can rise above that.
> 
> Oh, he asked that I attach this picture - and that you carry it with you, next to your heart. He says he has all the pictures from your gallery blown up to A3 sized and posted by his bed. Cute hey?


 LMAO. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 HAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 hahahahahahahahaha
 ahahaha
 ahahahahah


 hahahahahahaha 

 oh man.... for a few seconds there i was like, "oh shit..."


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Good morning...
so...u have a secret admierer....

Have a super day...er...weekend....


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay I third that emotion... and top it off with a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, the PROFANITY in this journal is just sickening   

























    

Morning Ivy   Bet you're not even there are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Vel! Happy Friday! Wahoo! What are YOU doing this weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Ivy


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning IVy
Have a great weekend. Done your Christmas shopping? I am


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh man.... for a few seconds there i was like, "oh shit..."



Haha, I was just picturing you reading this, and that's exactly the phrase I imagined you saying.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

I would say hello... but what's the point?!   
Have fun girlie.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I was just picturing you reading this, and that's exactly the phrase I imagined you saying.


didn'tr she say that she swears in spanish? Wouldn't that be: Oh...merde?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Hey, just a quickie
> 
> Someone sent me a pm asking me to contact you on his behalf; he says he's very shy but has admired you from afar ... and now is the time to make his move. He says that he's single (like you  ), and that it would make his Christmas if you would join him under the mistletoe. I'm happy to relay your response to him, just let me know. He's confused about Patrick showing an interest in him, or was that Jake? Either way, he says you two can rise above that.
> 
> Oh, he asked that I attach this picture - and that you carry it with you, next to your heart. He says he has all the pictures from your gallery blown up to A3 sized and posted by his bed. Cute hey?



Damn Aussies!   P is showing interest, not me.

How is your hot self doin Novo?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Hun!!


----------



## Novo (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P is showing interest, not me.


Ah, but in whom? 



> How is your hot self doin Novo?


Flattery, my friend, will get you ............... far!

I'm lovely thanks, funky fine. And yourself - doing OK, apart from being broken of course? You need to take better care of that body of yours. For the good of all the ladies out there, look after it!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Doing well, thank you for asking.  Yea, I seem to be broken a lot these days.  Since it has happened so frequently, I'm really not too mad(I guess I am just used to it).  More frustrated than anything.

You really should drop by IM more often.  Are you keeping a journal over at Avant?  If so, that will give me a reason to start reading there again lol


----------



## Novo (Dec 17, 2004)

Not Avant no - too smart for me these days; I've dumb'd down (or my true persona won out maybe) and hang around elsewhere. Less 'productive training/diet discussion', more 'crude and immature banter'. Sounds like Missy Ivy's journal actually 

So, a new start in the new year for you Sir - all fixed and well and back in the gym hey? And until then making the most of holiday food for recovery - gotta eat well when you're fixing!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

That is the plan.. yes.  I strained my back again today though, stretching.  But I am hopeful that it will be better.  I actually just went off of my diet yesterday.  I dont much like fatty foods like pasta, and the pizza I have been eating.  I eat them out of pure laziness.. because I neglect to prep my meals.  Starting Monday, its back on the old bulking diet for me.  I dont want to get too pleasantly plump.

You have a wonderful weekend, and I hope to talk soon


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> didn'tr she say that she swears in spanish? Wouldn't that be: Oh...merde?


No. "merde" is french. MIERDA in spanish! hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That is the plan.. yes. I strained my back again today though, stretching. But I am hopeful that it will be better. I actually just went off of my diet yesterday. I dont much like fatty foods like pasta, and the pizza I have been eating. I eat them out of pure laziness.. because I neglect to prep my meals. Starting Monday, its back on the old bulking diet for me. I dont want to get too pleasantly plump.
> 
> You have a wonderful weekend, and I hope to talk soon


Nice to know you guys keep this journal on the up-and-up while i'm out of town...  Carry on! 

Hello everybody!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Hun!!


Hi sapphy! long time since I've seen you 'round my neck of the gutter!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No. "merde" is french. MIERDA in spanish! hahahaha!


whoa....hey...I saw the translation in subtitles while watching bedazzled..and you know the people in Hollywood anre NEVER wrong...


----------



## klmclean (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, Ivy  

A while back you had posted in your old journal a couple of diet diary sites, do you remember what they were?  Could you post them again. I want to check them out, I'm having troubles with the one I'm currently using. Thanks


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Ivy
> 
> A while back you had posted in your old journal a couple of diet diary sites, do you remember what they were? Could you post them again. I want to check them out, I'm having troubles with the one I'm currently using. Thanks


  damn... i don't remember them all but there was fitday, diet sleuth, calorie king, hmmm... when i get home i'll check through my older stuff and see where that is so i can give you the whole list.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 20, 2004)

*Workout - Friday November 17*

Total Body - Focus Back

 RG Pull downs
 3 x 70lb x 8

 CG Seated Rows
 1 x 65lb x 8
 2 x 70lb x 8/7

 DB Incline Chest Press
 1 x 15lb x 15
 2 x 20lb x 12

 Cable Upright Rows
 1 x 50lb x 15 
 1 x 55lb x 15
 1 x 50lb x 15

 DB Walking Lunges
 4 x 15lb x 36 (roundtrip)

 Cable Side Raises
 3 x 10lb x 15

 Cable Curls
 3 x 20 x 15/12/12

 Cable Pushdowns
 3 x 50 x 15/15/15

 Roman Chair Knee Raises
 4 x 20

 Stretching 8 minutes


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 20, 2004)

*Workout - Saturday November 18*

*Cardio*
 Step mill, 30 minutes, moderate intensity


----------



## klmclean (Dec 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> damn... i don't remember them all but there was fitday, diet sleuth, calorie king, hmmm... when i get home i'll check through my older stuff and see where that is so i can give you the whole list.


Thanks Ivy, I appreciate it


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 20, 2004)

HI IVY!! 

How are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

G'morning, Ivy! U back yet? How was the days off?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

oh Ivyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, how are you?   Good weekend  x 10 ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> G'morning, Ivy! U back yet? How was the days off?


hahahahaha yeah yeah i'll be back tonight. gotta get back to "real life" you know...

the days off were awesome and not enough.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh Ivyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, how are you?  Good weekend  x 10 ?


what do you mean "giving up on mr. treadmill"???? what gives???

And yes i had an awesome weekend. it's still going on... prolonged weekend. i'll be back tonight.  

How are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Good morning you dirty rotten stop out... glad to hear you had a good time, I was wondering when you would would return from being MIA!   

OMG, it's nearly Christmas!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG, it's nearly Christmas!!!



I know      Can't wait    

MIA eh?  Hum, sounds like you had an even better time that you thought eh?  You go girl, live it up then give us all the details


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome back, Ivy!

heh heh....J-
Your post is full of jumpy, flaming things...almost mezmerizing....


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

i'm baaaaaaaack


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Ivy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning you dirty rotten stop out... glad to hear you had a good time, I was wondering when you would would return from being MIA!
> 
> OMG, it's nearly Christmas!!!


 Dirty rotten stop out?!!? hahahahahaaha! As for returning from being MIA.. i prolonged my "missing" status by one day that's all. 

 and holy shit! it IS almost christmas! four more days! where has this year gone?!?!!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I know      Can't wait
> 
> MIA eh? Hum, sounds like you had an even better time that you thought eh? You go girl, live it up then give us all the details


 no no no... no details. 

 i'm a lady (underneath this wanton hussy facade). hahahhahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Ivy!


Thank you Mikey... would love to say i'm "glad" to be back, but it isn't 100% accurate.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy!


 Hey there! What's up? How goes it girly?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Good morning!
Happy Hump Day!
I know...u really don't wanna come bcak from your own version of paradise to...reality...
we're glad u r back though!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning Ivy!!  What up girl??


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Good moring.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Mikey, Vel and Kerry (and everybody else)...

Been runnin' around all morning/day so far. just got back to my apt to find there's no power, so i walked a mile down the road to my dad's building to use his computer. 

Had my workout this morning - new pb's on the squats AND deadlifts!

*140* on the squats and *105* on the deadlifts.  

Guess a little R&R was just the thing i needed to kick up my workout a little bitty notch!  Will post the whole workout in a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

Have fun running around, and good job on the personal bests!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Mikey, Vel and Kerry (and everybody else)...
> 
> Been runnin' around all morning/day so far. just got back to my apt to find there's no power, so i walked a mile down the road to my dad's building to use his computer.
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

yippee skippee!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

*Workout - December 22*

*Total Body, Focus Legs/Shoulders*

*Squats* 
RI: 1.5 minutes

1 x 85lb x 10 (warm up)
1 x 95lb x 8
1 x 115lb x 8
1 x 135lb x 8
*1 x 140lb x 6 <--- new pb*

_notes_: Most reps i went a little past parallel, which I usually DON'T for fear of losing my balance, mostly. Did great, though. The 85lb warm up was cake, which surprised me, since a few weeks ago i was struggling trying to squat that much weight. Flew through 95, and 115, struggled with 135, but did 8 with good form, so I tacked on an extra 5lb to 140 for the last set.

*Arnold Presses*
RI: 45 seconds

1 x 15lb x 12
1 x 20lb x 8
1 x 20lb x 7

_notes_: nothing spectacular here. 15lb was not heavy enough. 20lb was great on the second set but I felt like I was going to fail on the 3rd so I stopped short at 7.

*SLDLs*
RI: 1 minute

1 x 75lb x 10
1 x 95lb x 10
*1 x 105lb x 10 <--- new pb*
*1 x 105lb x 8*

_notes_: used the 45lb bar and plates instead of the ez bars I'd been using all this time. It was easier to grip and balance with this one for some reason and I wish I'd been using this all along. I feel like I made a breakthrough by switching. 

*WG Pull downs*
RI: 30 seconds

1 x 60lb x 15
1 x 70lb x 13
1 x 70lb x 11

_notes_: these annoying and chatty plus-sized women were hogging up BOTH of the assisted pullup stations. I asked if I could work in my sets and one of them was all like, "Well we just started..." Which I took to mean "No. Go away." So i did. I ended up doing wg pulldowns instead.  Damn batches.

*Chest Dips*
RI: 30 seconds

1 x #10 Assist x 15
2 x #9 Assist x 15/12

_notes_: the women left just as I finished my pulldowns, so thankfully I was able to do my chest dips without further drama.

*Lying Leg Curls*
RI: 45 seconds

1 x 40lb x 10
1 x 50lb x 8
1 x 40lb x 8
1 x 50lb x 6

_notes_: i don't know what the hell I was doing here. I thought I could do 50, but it felt weird on the back of my knee, so I went to 40, but then it was cake. So i went back to 50, and it was easier, but WTF? THe next set was nearly impossible again! Went down to 40 for 8. Then went back up to 50 to try one more time, and managed to do 6 reps before the back of my knee started to feel funny again. I am confused. But whatever. 

Incidentally, the back of my knee had been bugging this whole weekend, and all the walking and working out I did didn't really help matters. I want to blame it on cold weather though.  Can I? Please don't be an injury...

*DB Pullovers*
RI: 30 seconds

1 x 20lb x 15
1 x 25lb x 15

*Hammer Curls*
RI: 30 seconds

2 x 12lb x 15

*Decline Bench Crunches*

4 x 30

*Stretching*
10 minutes

_notes_: Just a week or two into regular stretching and i can already notice a big difference. I'm getting back a lot of my flexibility, especially in my hams and hip flexor.

*Cardio*
Not scheduled for today, but I've done some brisk walking (about 2 miles). And honestly, maybe i SHOULD, just for my mental health, do some cardio tonight, because last night (dramatic pause preceding a scandalous confession), I ate four, rather large, home-made, chocolate chip cookies upon my return from la-la land.


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Ivy! Nice workout! pb's are GREAT!  that sucks about the women interrupting, the least they could do is let you work in geez!! 

Anyway, have a great day! and good job eating the cookies, last week I went NUTS... first time home since August, and my moms cooking.. man it was dangerous. I'm getting better though! I just feel really  "soft" argh.. not liking that!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey Ivy ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Ivy! Congrats!
Wow...bet the legs are ALL kinds of pumped...
damn...nice lifts..just what DID u do on your vacation?
ay carumba! super girl!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Have fun running around, and good job on the personal bests!


THanks man! HOw's it going? Happy holidays over there in cowpimp land!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy! Nice workout! pb's are GREAT!  that sucks about the women interrupting, the least they could do is let you work in geez!!


NAh, that's ok. They were kinda chatty anyway, so the best-case scenario would have been that they'd be talking to me while i was trying to do 30-second rest intervals and I'd lose track of time being polite and stuff.  hahahahahaha! Better this way, I guess. 



> Anyway, have a great day! and good job eating the cookies, last week I went NUTS... first time home since August, and my moms cooking.. man it was dangerous. I'm getting better though! I just feel really "soft" argh.. not liking that!


soft - oh man... i feel like the stay-puft marshmallow man.  I look the same as i did BEFORE the cookies, but I FEEL nasty. hahahahaha why do I do this to myself?!?! It's so not worth it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey Ivy ... have a good Christmas.


HEy NT! Thank you darlin'! Same to you and yours! HOw are you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy! Congrats!
> Wow...bet the legs are ALL kinds of pumped...
> damn...nice lifts..just what DID u do on your vacation?
> ay carumba! super girl!


Yeah i felt great this morning 

My vacation - hahahahah wouldn't YOU like to know? Actually, more than anything I did a hell of a lot of walking all over the place, running in place to keep warm when I wasn't walking to or from somewhere, and cardio (stepmill, bike, treadmill -- what? you think because i'm on vacation i don't work out?! hahahahaha!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

we want details! pics!
glad u are back!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Had my workout this morning - new pb's on the squats AND deadlifts!
> 
> *140* on the squats and *105* on the deadlifts.




SLDL's are NOT deadlifts! 

Nice PB's


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

I bet she has super sexy and muscular legs...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> SLDL's are NOT deadlifts!
> 
> Nice PB's


 well they are to me. straight-legged deadlifts. the only kind i do. what are they then, my dear?

 thanks, by the way


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I bet she has super sexy and muscular legs...


 They're alright... i get by. hahahhahahah! I wouldn't say they stop traffic or anything!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well they are to me. straight-legged deadlifts. the only kind i do. what are they then, my dear?
> 
> thanks, by the way



They are just that straight-legged deadlifts.  Deadlifts are a whole nother exercise


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They are just that straight-legged deadlifts.  Deadlifts are a whole nother exercise


 well yeah, i know but they're still deadlifts of some kind. you know what i meant, though!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

Well.. ya see.. I have this thing about people who dont properly name an exercise.  I feel 'better' than them.  

Just kiddin'


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well yeah, i know but they're still deadlifts of some kind. you know what i meant, though!


that's why I call them stiffies...


ok...post pics of the gams, lady!
better yet..u are in Miami...go to the strip thing...that is famous...get in yer cute widdle bikinki..and have someone take pics of ALL the guiys gawking at you...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

wow, great job on the squats.  Hopefully someday my quads will be as big as yours.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

....   That means mine must be toothpics.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ....   That means mine must be toothpics.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow, great job on the squats.  Hopefully someday my quads will be as big as yours.


 NEVER.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's why I call them stiffies...
> 
> 
> ok...post pics of the gams, lady!
> better yet..u are in Miami...go to the strip thing...that is famous...get in yer cute widdle bikinki..and have someone take pics of ALL the guiys gawking at you...


 the strip thing? like a strip club??? mikey really! hahahahaha! i'm a lady!

 And why do you want to see pics of guys gawking?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

h ha..that road on south beach..the famous one...where all  the hotels are...the 'strip'...
hey...even ladies go to strip clubs...

Wouldn't ben for me..it would have been to show u that guys do think you have great legs...me just getting to see u in a bikini would just have been a bonus..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NEVER.




"this girl.  she has great strong legs.  they are half the size of yours, no?"


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "this girl.  she has great strong legs.  they are half the size of yours, no?"


 LMAO hahahahahahaahahahhahahahahaha! That guy is awesome.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> h ha..that road on south beach..the famous one...where all  the hotels are...the 'strip'...
> hey...even ladies go to strip clubs...
> 
> Wouldn't ben for me..it would have been to show u that guys do think you have great legs...me just getting to see u in a bikini would just have been a bonus..


 OOOOOH! Ocean Drive! hahahaah! And by strip I guess you meant (or confused it with) the area in Fort lauderdale famous for spring break up until a few years ago when the city government cracked down and ruined spring break for everyone: No more debauchery allowed.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

good monring, Ivy!
yep, that was what I was talking about!
Have a great day! Off to bed for this kid!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Workouts are looking good GG.  I bet you have buns of steel.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking good GG.  I bet you have buns of steel.




I bet she does to.  I would like to sink my teeth into those buns......I wonder what they feel/look like???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

so...it's agreed...GG should post botty shots?
Hey..It's Christmas..the season for giving!

If ya don't get on until then, Ivy, have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I bet she does to.  I would like to sink my teeth into those buns......I wonder what they feel/look like???





I would like to know too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I bet she does to.  I would like to sink my teeth into those buns......I wonder what they feel/look like???


  I have an idea...
 uh. never mind


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...it's agreed...GG should post botty shots?
> Hey..It's Christmas..the season for giving!
> 
> If ya don't get on until then, Ivy, have a Merry Christmas!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oh man... i step away for a few hours and you guys start pimping me out. or at least pimping out pictures of my bootay... wow....

 'tis the season, they say.

 How about a nice big kiss for all you fellas


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would like to know too.


 hell, i would like to know too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok.. I will tell P to bite you.. and feel you up, when you meet someday.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. I will tell P to bite you.. and feel you up, when you meet someday.


 That's it? If I meet P he'd better do more than bite and feel me up!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Fill you up?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fill you up?


  HHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... damn, it's christmas. I should try to stay out of the gutter for once, in honor of baby jesus and all that stuff. ya think? hahhahahahahahahaha! But no, there i am still in the gutter, and you're right there with me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

hmm...in the gutter..I'd sak if there was room for more..but it would be a little wierd..

Have a super night! I am off toget my lsat present..then take my fat arse to the gym..then to work at the club...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah, the gutter.  Home sweet home.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ah, the gutter.  Home sweet home.


 I can just imagine the debauchery that would ensue if all of us gutter-dwellers got together for a party. hahahahaha!

 I'll have you know, CP, that this latest little conversation started cause you wondered if i had buns of steel! Instigator!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

*Happy happy everyone!*

I know we don't ALL celebrate christmas, so I won't say just "Merry christmas" -- but happy holidays to everybody! I'll be offline most of today and tomorrow most likely (unless the family gathering is ubearably boring, in which case I'll hijack someone's computer in a quiet room somewhere and see who else is suffering and we can suffer together!)

 But hopefully that won't happen. I have three family parties to go to tonight - my godmother and my uncle, my best friend's family and my dad's goddaughter's. Three stops, three meals, all of them containing black beans, white rice and some form or another of pork I'm sure. Not to mention desserts like flan, turron, buñuelos and arroz con leche. Oh boy. Kill me now. 

 Damn, this little post is taking a turn toward the negative right quick! Okaaayyyy! can ya tell i'm not a fan of the cuban christmas parties? hahahahaha!

 OK folks! I'm out for now. Gonna go put in my workout, get some christmas cards (of course i left it up to the last minute), and maybe some candy from the chocolatier down the street from the gym (not for me, of course, but for the families). Then i'm off to the parental headquarters to do some laundry and get ready to partay...

 Have a blast! And say hi to santa for me if you see him tonight! 

 Hugs, and all that schmoopy warm and fuzzy holiday good stuff!

 Ivonne


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can just imagine the debauchery that would ensue if all of us gutter-dwellers got together for a party. hahahahaha!
> 
> I'll have you know, CP, that this latest little conversation started cause you wondered if i had buns of steel! Instigator!


ok, what's wrong with that? I am sure it's a WELL rounded subject..

Not to sound like an ASS..BUTT..this seems like a good taopic to talk about all the way to the END....

Merry Christmas, Ivy!
Ill be here both Friday AND Saturday..gotta work..


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas hon   Hope you have a marvy holiday!!  Hey, I just got the new Tea Party CD from Lisa..it ROCKS..I Love the second last song..played it 5 times this morning, Michael wasn't impressed ha ha ha

See ya after the holidays


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HEy NT! Thank you darlin'! Same to you and yours! HOw are you?



I am good thanks.  Been pretty busy at work the last couple of weeks.  Just thought I'd drop in and wish you the best.  It's been a while since we've chatted ... I'm sure we can fix that in the new year.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

have a nice Christmas GG.  Squeeze your ass one time for me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Burner: HAHAHAHAHA someone woke up extra witty today! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!

 Vel: NEVER heard of tea party. Will go educate myself in a few minutes!  Happy happy! 

 NT: One can only hope, eh!? hahaha! I'll make an effort to not be such a flake in 2005. 

 Funky: Consider it squeezed. Rawr.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

*Workoug - Christmas Eve*

*Total body, focus: Back*

*Rev. Grip Pulldowns*
 3 x 80lb x 8 <--- new pb
 RI: 1:45

 notes: i will go up to 85 next week, maybe 90. I did 75 last friday, and the 80 seemed like cake nearly through to the last few reps on the 3rd set. (mmmm. cake...)

*Close Grip Seated Rows*
 3 x 80lb x 8 <--- new pb
 RI: 1:45

 notes: 80lbs was tough but that's up 10lb from last week, 

*Incline DB Chest Press*
 3 x 20lbDB x 15/15/12
 RI: :30

 notes: i was hoping to go up to 25lb db's for the last set but I would have not made it to my 12-15 rep range for this exercise.

*Cable Upright Rows*
 3 x 40lb x 15
 RI: :30
 notes: nothign to say. i hate this exercise. why do i bother. 

*DB Walking Lunges*
 4 x 15lb DB x 20 (10 each leg)
 RI: 30

*Cable Side Raises*
 3 x 10lb x 12/10/8
 RI: None... alternating sides

*Superset:*
*Cable Curls*
 2 x 40lb x 15

*Pressdowns*
 2 x 65lb x 15 <---- new pb 

 RI: :30 

*Roman Chair Knee Raises*
 4 x 20 (bodyweight)
 RI: :30
 notes: I'm adding weight to this next friday. it's time.
*
 Cardio:*

 I ran a 5 K today, on the treadmill but still. 32 minutes, plus a 5 minute cool down after wards. Man that sucked. i used to be able to run a 5 k in under 30. 
*
 Stretching*

 DID AWESOME STRETCHING TODAY. WOW. It felt fucking great. I was lost in thought, so I held those stretches for way longer than usual. I felt like 5 inches taller when i got up to leave. hahahahahahaha!

 Side note - i got myself a cheap sports watch at target. $9.99. With a stopwatch, alarm, calendar, and all sorts of fancy beeping noises. This made it so much easier to time my rest intervals, rather than squinting to see the clock on the wall on the other side of the gym, or counting seconds off on a song in my ipod... YAY! Gotta love Target. I shoulda done this sooner.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow, look at you working out on Christmas eve! Hope you have a great Christmas


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, look at you working out on Christmas eve! Hope you have a great Christmas


 Let me tell you about the chocolate i just ate... and then we'll see if you're still so impressed. hahahahahahahahahaha!

 Thanks david!  Same to you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Ivy, I'm always impressed by you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, I'm always impressed by you!


 rawr baby.... RAWWWRRRR.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> rawr baby.... RAWWWRRRR.


Well now your just turning me on


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas, GG.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Burner: HAHAHAHAHA someone woke up extra witty today! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


thta was my witty self PRIOR to bed....
Imagine what I could do...aww...never mind...

WEll, I overslept..so I didn't make it to the gym today....I still gotta cook some food before friggin work..
;(
Looks like u got in a good workout for all of us!
Have a Merry Christmas, IVY!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas GG


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Side note - i got myself a cheap sports watch at target. $9.99. With a stopwatch, alarm, calendar, and all sorts of fancy beeping noises. This made it so much easier to time my rest intervals, rather than squinting to see the clock on the wall on the other side of the gym, or counting seconds off on a song in my ipod... YAY! Gotta love Target. I shoulda done this sooner.



That's what I need to do.  There's a Target close to me.  I'm there.

Merry Christmas!  Don't forget to shake your groove thang.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas GG.  Your hard work and dietiery caution have already given you the best present anyone could have ... a good healthy bod!!  The fact that it looks great is just the bonus.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 25, 2004)

BulkMeUp: Thanks darlin' - same to you and yours! 

 Burner: You've got mail (well a PM, anyway).

 Gary: Same to you babe! (God i love your avi! hahahaha i'm a sucker for a nice set of abs! hahaha!)

 CP: I'd been procrastinating thinking I'd go and buy a nice, expensive sportswatch with all sorts of bells and whistles, but honestly, I wouldn't have used anything but the clock, alarm and stopwatch feature. So I passed by a big display of $9.99 watches at Target on my way to the register and found one that served it's purpose. 

 BC: THANK YOU! That was very nice of you! Where've you been?? I hope you are having a great holiday... hugs!

 And as for my dietary caution, heh... that went straight out the window yesterday, at about 1130 AM when I had a little over 25 hersheys kisses (to start). BUt i'm back on the wagon today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 25, 2004)

*Christmas Food Disaster and Damage Control*

ok so i've not been around much today...

 yesterday was a shitty eating day, but yeah... i knew it would be and I should not even try to fight it. the force was stronger than I am... 

 The force of chocolate, the force of cuban roasted pork, the force of cuban bread (this morning). I am surprised that despite my early morning chocolate binge yesterday, I managed to maintain some kind of control and composure the rest of the day. I ate super clean the rest of the afternoon, and then at the Christmas eve dinner, I had about 3-4 ounces of the leanest piece of pork that i could find, and a heaping plate of salad with some oil and vinegar, and water... lots of water. No desserts. The turron, the flan, the cheesecake (which i'm not even crazy about)... they were all taunting me with their varying shades of brown, honeyed, caramel, sugary goodness, glistening on the dessert table. It almost seemed like they were winking at me, like dirty old men, from across the crowded room. But I ignored them all and said, "no thank you, I am a lady." I had a protein shake when i got home instead. hahahahaha! 

 This morning had my regular breakfast, a little less carbs, and then three hours later had breakfast again with my parents. I brought them some pastelitos and cuban bread and croquettes, and I brought my own food, so that I could at least sit and eat with them as a family. Still, I had two slivers of cuban bread. Couldn't resist. Oh, and a tiny dollop of mayo. 

_Pan con mayonesa._ Damn I hadn't had that combo since i was a kid. 

 But that's it. It's over. I've had nothing but good food the rest of the day. Italian-herb grilled chicken breast, lots of veggies, barley... I even made lentils. In fact, I pureed the lentils and made this AWESOME lentil soup. Well awesome to me, anyway.

 Here's the recipe if anyone wants it. I just kinda made it up as I went, so if anyone has any suggestions for making a better version, please don't hold back!

   Part 1:
   8 oz. dry lentils
   4 cups of water
   1 bay leaf

   Part 2:
   4 heaping teaspoons of minced garlic
   1 tbsp of taragon
   1 pinch of ground ginger to taste

 Bring all ingredients in Part 1 to a boil, then cover and simmer for 15-20 minutes, or until they are as firm or as soft as you want them.

 When they've reached a consistency that you're happy with, pour it all (minus the bay leaf) in the blender, and puree the hell out of it until it is a thick creamy soup. 

 Finally add the ingredients from Part 2: about four heaping teaspoons of minced garlic, a teaspoon of taragon, and a pinch of ground ginger (more or less, depending on how much you like the taste of ginger).


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

*Workout - December 26*

I was supposed to do cardio yesterday, but since i prefer doing it at the gym than running on the street, I moved it up to today.

 Hit the gym bright and early since my client/friend cancelled on me for our morning training session... 

*HIIT CARDIO 
*
 3 minute warmup, moderate pace, level 6
 15 30:30 sprints, level 10:level 6
 2 minute cooldown

 20 minutes total

*STEADY CARDIO

*Treadmill jogging/running

 12 minutes at 4.3
 8 minutes at 4.5
 6 minutes at 5.0
 1 minute at 5.5
 1 minute at 6.0
 1 minute at 6.6
 1 minute at 7.0
 2 minute cooldown at 3.0

 32 minutes total


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

god i hate cardio


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god i hate cardio


 I have a feeling that after this weekend, you'd better start to change your mind about it, cookie monster! hahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

no way, I am smarter than that!!  I will just squat 3 times a week for 20rep sets...lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no way, I am smarter than that!!  I will just squat 3 times a week for 20rep sets...lol


 that's still cardio, sortof! hahahhahah!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god i hate cardio


me too...of course, that is why I look like a fat bag...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too...of course, that is why I look like a fat bag...




me too.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

u going to the Arnold Classic in March, P?
If so...we gotta get bustin some ass to be looking for the ladies...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u going to the Arnold Classic in March, P?
> If so...we gotta get bustin some ass to be looking for the ladies...




righ tnow I am 98-99% sure I am going.   Yes, we wil go out and pick up the ladies.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

I gotta get a couple closings done..to free up some moolah..butt..I WANN GO!
Meet some of these uber-hot IM ladies..and check out the midwestern women....
The beach boys highly rate them..


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> righ tnow I am 98-99% sure I am going.   Yes, we wil go out and pick up the ladies.


 I'll be ready and waiting! hahahaha! where are ya takin' me?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll be ready and waiting! hahahaha! where are ya takin' me?




to my parents home and my old bedroom.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

why...u gonna show her your star wars collection?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

Yea.. his light sabre


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. his light sabre


 Cool. we can play in the dark.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

I have no...answer..to this.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> to my parents home and my old bedroom.


 I'll wear my old cheerleading uniform. you know, just to keep with the whole high school theme.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have no...answer..to this.....


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA what?? what'd I say?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

so...u got a sister? Cousin? hot friend?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...u got a sister? Cousin? hot friend?



Aw, come on, can't you share with P?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

color me selfish...but...no.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

"P" shares with no man.  

Cheerleading outfit??  OMG!!  My heart rate just shot up to 175.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

what cheer leading outfit?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "P" shares with no man.
> 
> Cheerleading outfit??  OMG!!  My heart rate just shot up to 175.


 175? Hmmm i wonder if i can create some kind of HIIT cardio effect by alternating between telling you about my cheerleading outfit and my turtleneck sweater and granny panty assortment. I mean unless you're into granny panties and turtlenecks...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what cheer leading outfit?


 Yeah. once upon a time, long long ago, GG was a cheerleader. Imagine that? Me? A cheerleader? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! I shudder at the memory of those times, and wonder how in the hell I haven't blocked that out.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Aw, come on, can't you share with P?


 I'm not THAT progressive. I'm a one-man kinda girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

..so about that cousin..sister..hot freind then...


we want pics of u in cheerleader outfit!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

> Yeah. once upon a time, long long ago, GG was a cheerleader. Imagine that? Me? A cheerleader? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! I shudder at the memory of those times, and wonder how in the hell I haven't blocked that out.



you don't have grannie panties.......you rarely ever wear any panties.  You can't fool me.  




> we want pics of u in cheerleader outfit!



yes please.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you don't have grannie panties.......you rarely ever wear any panties.  You can't fool me.


 Damn... Busted. 
 But I do have turtlenecks...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2004)

> But I do have turtlenecks...



I'll fix that


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

*Workout - December 27*

*Total body - nothing special happened today*

*bench press
*1 warmup set 1 x 65lb x 10
  4 x 75lb x 7/8/8/7
  RI: 1.5 min

*Leg Press*
  4 x 90lb x 15
  RI: 30 sec

*WG Seated Rows*
  3 x 65lb x 15
  RI: 30 (35 for one because i was lollygagging)

*Rev. Pec Dec*
  3 x 20lb x 15
  RI: 30 sec

*Seated Leg Curls*
  3 x 65lb x 15/12/15
  RI: 30 sec

*DB Side Raises*
  1 x 10lb x 15
  1 x 12lb x 15
  RI: 30 sec

*DB Skull Crushers*
  2 x 10lb x 15/13
  RI: 30 sec

*Hyperextensions, no weight*
  4 x 25
  RI: 30 sec

*Jacknife crunches*
  4 x 30
  RI: 30 sec
*
  Cardio

**Stairmaster*
  Level 20, Fat Burner Plus, 20 minutes

 In addition to my training, i had a client today with whom I did most of the workout along with her because she didn't understand the concept of "i say and you do", so i had to do pretty much a 45 minute circuit with her, which included jogging/walking 60:60 on the indoor track a few times, and then a bunch of squats, step ups on the stairs, plie squats, pushups, etc. It's like if I stopped, she stopped, so I had to keep doing her entire set along with her for almost everything. WTF?? If this is the way it's going to be, I'm gonna have to eat a lot more from now on! hahahahaha! It was fun though. I did somethign similar with a Russian couple earlier this morning. Except that I had them spotting each other, and doing all the ball tossing and stuff themselves since they were so lovey dovey and insisted on doing everything together. That was cute, to have them "train" together. 

 In other news, I went to target to get new weight lifting gloves, as it seems that I left mine somewhere in the land of Brrrr-it's-friggin-cold-here last weekend. Didn't get gloves (only found XL!), but ALMOST bought an ice cream maker because i desperately want to make protein ice cream. hahaha! But i resisted. I ACTUALLY WALKED OUT OF TARGE EMPTY-HANDED. I think this is a first. Somebody please give a parade in honor of this HUGE DAY. I have never gone to target and not bought something.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll fix that


 but.... i like my turtlenecks.... don't go 'story of o' on me! hahahaahah! Actually. hmmm... ok never mind. it's late. i'll stop now before i say something ridiculous.


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2004)

Ice cream maker for protein icecream......hmmmmmmm.  Good idea. I may just buy one now


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ice cream maker for protein icecream......hmmmmmmm.  Good idea. I may just buy one now


 i'd hoped to get that and a new set of pots and pans with glass tops from my parents for christmas, but they just gave me cash...and instead of buying that stuff with the cash, i'll use the cash to pay some bills. hahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

Hows your day going?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hows your day going?


 about to end, as i'm about to go to bed. why aren't yo uresponding to me on msn?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

Im at work 

Does it show me online?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im at work
> 
> Does it show me online?


 uh yeah


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

Goddamnit.. I must have left home without logging off.  Well, goodnight Ivonne


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goddamnit.. I must have left home without logging off.  Well, goodnight Ivonne


 dumbass. 

 good night jake... (and anyone else who is reading this)...

 sweetest dreams!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you rarely ever wear any panties.





			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn... Busted.
> But I do have turtlenecks...


so...um...forget the cheer leader outfit...I want a pic of THAT instead...


----------



## klmclean (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Ivy

How was your Christmas? I haven't been around much lately, my best friend is in town,  and with all the Christmas festivities going on I haven't been home much, and I certainly don't want to journal what I've been eating


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

neither has she! Our hot little Cuban is AWOL!


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 28, 2004)

She's not AWOL, just busy at work with me


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> She's not AWOL, just busy at work with me


 SHE'S ALIVE!!!! hahahahahaa!

 welcome to my journal. Ladies and gentlemen, I believe this is SpinQueen's cherry post here. Let's give her a big, warm, welcome to the gutter that is my (cough-cough) serious diet and training journal. Thankyou.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Her 'cherry post'


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 28, 2004)

Heh, it's the only cherry breaking around these parts. Remember our discussion today...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> How was your Christmas? I haven't been around much lately, my best friend is in town, and with all the Christmas festivities going on I haven't been home much, and I certainly don't want to journal what I've been eating


 Hi Kerri! My christmas was horribly uneventful, thanks for asking! I binged on chocolate (hershey's kisses, rolos, crunch jingle bells, york peppermint patties, and two small ginger spice christmas cookies -- all leftovers that didn't fit in a gift basket i was preparing for the valet parking guys at my building). I am still feeling nasty bloated.

 I did get two boxes of Naturally Lean Matrix Cinnamon Oatmeal MRP's from my younger brother (AWESOME GIFT!!!!)! 

 So now that I've journaled the horrible binge, feel free to journal yours. Let's all commiserate, shall we? hahahahaha!


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, this journal moves fast.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Heh, it's the only cherry breaking around these parts. Remember our discussion today...


 Actually I giggled my ass off when I posted that, because i remembered! Then I thought to say, "no pun intended" but who the hell am i kidding. it was totally intended. 

 Jake: what's that face???


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Damn, this journal moves fast.


 I know. Gotta love it! If I'm not careful I'll be up past my bedtime engaged in witty banter (or gossip, or gutter talk, or some kind of trouble or another, or sometimes, even -- gasp!-- a serious discussion about nutrition).


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 28, 2004)

Shall we just break the news, Iv? Yes, people, I'm a 23 year old virgin. 

So, see? Funny joke. 

Blah, I should have some more carbs on days that I teach two Spinning classes, and Urban Rebounding.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Shall we just break the news, Iv? Yes, people, I'm a 23 year old virgin.
> 
> So, see? Funny joke.


 So how many people have really bought that line?  hahahahaha! Can I be a 28 year old virgin? A born-again? I want to be a virgin again. Except I don't want people to start seeing me on a piece of toast or something, unless I get a cut of the ebay selling price for that piece of toast.



> Blah, I should have some more carbs on days that I teach two Spinning classes, and Urban Rebounding.


 You'll laugh at what I'm doing. I'm actually putting the greens plus bars into my fitday.   can we say anal retentive? And of course, I'm flipping out because my calories are higher than i wanted them to be... but they were SO GOOD...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Can I be a virgin too?

And that face.. that was the "OMG women talk about popping cherries face?"


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Can I be a virgin too?
> 
> And that face.. that was the "OMG women talk about popping cherries face?"


 That's it. I declare today "Clean Slate Day". Today we are all virgins again, because I say so. And if enough of us say so, then others will just start to believe it, and it will be "true". And we can all start the new year off on a clean slate. All of us virgins -- wink, wink.

 So anyone else who wants to start from scratch... today is the day. Join the movement -- Clean Slate Day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

what? no takers? no bandwagon jumper-onners? damn...


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 28, 2004)

Greens Plus bars are awesome. 

Yeah, yeah, wanna be a virgin again, blah. I might be able to say I'm a virgin and mean it, but think of all that I'm missing...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Im on the bandwagon.  This will be my first bandwagon too..  What kind of benefits does a bandwagon offer?  Does this mean you'll take my virginity?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Greens Plus bars are awesome.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, wanna be a virgin again, blah. I might be able to say I'm a virgin and mean it, but think of all that I'm missing...


 pffft... pros and cons like with everything else in life. 

 by the way (totally unrelated), the butter pecan flaxmeal tastes better with a packet of stevia.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im on the bandwagon. This will be my first bandwagon too.. What kind of benefits does a bandwagon offer? Does this mean you'll take my virginity?


 on the contrary my dear: I'm giving it back to you. hahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> on the contrary my dear: I'm giving it back to you. hahaha!



Ok.. So..  How will you be giving it to me  hahahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. So..  How will you be giving it to me  hahahaha


 EVIL! hahahaha!

 Let me sleep on it and get back to you on that. I'm hitting the sack now... too tired. Thankfully I don't have to be at the gym until 745. I get to sleep in! Wake up at 530 instead of 430! Woo hoo!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Night.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hiya GG!
That's funny...my virginity counter is reset every THursday at midnight....
So...ppsstt....is your client cute?

U gonna bring her out here in Feb w/ you?

Have a good sleep!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya GG!
> That's funny...my virginity counter is reset every THursday at midnight....
> So...ppsstt....is your client cute?
> 
> ...


 my client? The old lady I trained today? Or do you mean SpinQueen? Cause SQ isn't my client! she's one of my colleagues at the gym, another trainer!

 (and look at me talking about her like she's not here!)

 And yes she's a spunky red-head who can probably squat twice your body weight! 

 In fact SQ is going to train me today. Said she's going to make me question whether or not I really truly love leg days. HAHAHAHAHA! (and of course, I'm shakin' like a leaf on a tree and hoping that I can walk tomorrow, if her bite is as bad as her bark!)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 

 Patrick! Not in front of the children!


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 29, 2004)

Heh, I LOVE training legs

You may not like me so much after today...

Heh, spunky redhead. That's me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

G'morning, GG...
so..spin queen...u can squat 408?
I can do a few partials at the weight....
spunky red head? Hmm..need pics.....

y'all havea  great day..I am going to bed...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Can I be a virgin too?
> 
> And that face.. that was the "OMG women talk about popping cherries face?"



I'm a virgin    I'm just not very good at it


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

G'day Ivy   How was the rest of your Christmas?  What else did Santa bring you...oh, and only one more sleep   Damn mainframe and networks overhead at work over the weekend, everything but the net (THANK GOODNESS) is down for the count..nuttin to do..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

> oh, and only one more sleep


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2004)

Good morning Ivonne!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, wanna be a virgin again, blah. I might be able to say I'm a virgin and mean it, but think of all that I'm missing...



Don't worry about it.  If it makes you feel any better, I think my virginity has grown back...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Greens Plus bars are awesome.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, wanna be a virgin again, blah. I might be able to say I'm a virgin and mean it, but think of all that I'm missing...




Like what??  Getting fucked over by some asshole.  One night stands with some drunk fuck.  Getting your feelings hurt?  Find the right person to give it to  and it will mean more for you and for them.


And green plus bars may taste good but they have to much sugar and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>




you have a monkey too??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

I have yours, I didn't give it back yet...Are you fartin around with a FAKE monkey mister


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I have yours, I didn't give it back yet...Are you fartin around with a FAKE monkey mister




can I please have it back??  I neeeeeeeed it.....pleeeeaaaaaassssseeee.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

K, take it with you tomorrow, and have a lil fun


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> K, take it with you tomorrow, and have a lil fun



thank you.  I will give it back monday night.  Fair?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Where's Ivyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Where's Ivyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??




work??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh how boring, I thought it would be more scandelous than that


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh how boring, I thought it would be more scandelous than that




affair??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Ya,   that's more like it   But with who


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya,   that's more like it   But with who




affair with p-funk??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Na, that's too believable  ...looking for scandel here


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Na, that's too believable  ...looking for scandel here




I don't even want to know.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri! My christmas was horribly uneventful, thanks for asking! I binged on chocolate (hershey's kisses, rolos, crunch jingle bells, york peppermint patties, and two small ginger spice christmas cookies -- all leftovers that didn't fit in a gift basket i was preparing for the valet parking guys at my building). I am still feeling nasty bloated.
> 
> I did get two boxes of Naturally Lean Matrix Cinnamon Oatmeal MRP's from my younger brother (AWESOME GIFT!!!!)!
> 
> So now that I've journaled the horrible binge, feel free to journal yours. Let's all commiserate, shall we? hahahahaha!


Don't feel bad, I ate a box of chocolate covered marachino (sp?) cherries, countless cookies and those yummy chocolate peanut butter marshmellow squares  and of course numerous alcoholic beverages over the holidays along with three Christmas dinners. Could I be any more bloated? No, I think not, I haven't seen my ankles in days, they have just disappeared    Where do you get your Cinnamon Oatmeal MRP's from? I think I want to get my hands on some of those


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm a virgin    I'm just not very good at it


I'm afraid...I am gonna need proof of this statement, ma'am...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Look at what I miss..sleeping during the day...scandals...missing persons..due to...<blech> work related activities...


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah, she's just too tired after having her butt kicked on legs this morning.

No, I can't squat 408. I can leg press 540, though. Free weights, my max on squats is 185, but once I did 235. That left me sore for a WHILE...


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2004)

The treats sound yummy over xmas.... I beat ya Im sure. TONNES of lindt chocolate

Hows the new job going??? Missing your old place yet? (ya right )


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm here... wow. almost 9 pm. i've been gone from my apt since 545 AM. what a long friggin day. good stuff though. I have some promising leads at the gym, an insanely wonderful long weekend just around the corner, starting in a few hours, and sore legs and buttcheeks from a very different leg workout today.

 i'm still a little bloated. The holidays did quite a number on me. I feel like ASS in that department. On the bright side I made the awesomest salad this morning to take to work for some of my meals, and people kept coming up to me to find out what the hell it was. Some even tried it. Now everyone wants some. I don't know if it's my Inner Julia Child or what, but I get all giddy when people like my food. hahahahaha!

 The salad was basically mixed leafy greens, slices of seedless cucumber, strips of sweet yellow and orange peppers, chopped cherry tomatoes, and two tablespoons of medium salsa, with a grilled chicken breast with basil/oregano/rosemary rub. Served cold. KICKED ASS. I'm making more tomorrow.

 what else... hmmm... oh yes, scandals. I have none? Anyone got something to share? I want to hear a scandal. 

 ok i have to go eat something before i pass out. Gonna post my leg day workout, courtesy of SpinQueen. It looks like it would be CAKE, but it was actually pretty tough. Very short rest intervals, too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

*Leg workout*

*Leg extensions* 
 3x15
  toes in, toes out, straight 50lbs

* Step ups with knee raise* 
 holding 8 lb db
  3x15 each leg

* Hack squats* 
 1 set w a 10 plate on each side
  10 reps shoulder width, 10 knees touching
  1 set with 35 on each side
  1 set with 45 on each side.

* Walking lunges 
*with 8 lb db's above your head
  3x12 each leg
*
  Superset: lying leg curl / stiff legged dead lifts*
  The leg curl was on the machine with 50 lbs
  Then dead lifts with 15 lb db's

* Ball squats with bodybar*
 tap and go
  3x25

  Ankle weights: 6.6 lbs each leg:
* Glute extension on all fours
  Side raises
 Adductors, both legs in the air, with back raised up for abs
  Reverse lunge with a knee raise
*
 Notes: Like i said, it LOOKS like cake, but you have NO IDEA. My ass will hurt for three days I think.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The treats sound yummy over xmas.... I beat ya Im sure. TONNES of lindt chocolate
> 
> Hows the new job going??? Missing your old place yet? (ya right )


 Mmmmm! Lindt! I LOVE LINDT!!!!!! ARRRGHHHH! hahahahah i'm about to eat eggs and spinach.

 the new job is going better this week than last. Last week i was horribly discouraged (the selling part sucks i wish i could just show up and train people and have someone else take care of the selling). However, I've finally begun to get a sense for how to talk to people and i'm not as shy this week as i was last week to just go up to people and shamelessly get in their face and offer them a free session to start them on their way... I got 8 appointments today in less than one hour by parading around the cardio room telling people I was giving out free workouts as a way to show customer appreciation and help them get the new year started out right. People were calling me over to their treadmills to sign up. Next week is gonna be busy. 

 Do i miss my old job? HAHAHAHAHA What was that? I forgot what it was like already. This is so much beter for my mental health. Really. 

 How are you jill barely seen you 'round here lately!


----------



## Novo (Dec 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh yes, scandals. I have none? Anyone got something to share? I want to hear a scandal.


Well, I always like to help if I can ...

How about the fact I got to try a glute ham raise m/c for the first time yesterday (apparently they're relatively hard to find down here in the watelands of Aus), and found it a strangely .... exciting (albeit painful) experience. Maybe that was just the coach.

See, in my sadly asexual world that counts as scandal. Poor Novo.


But hey, happy long w/e chicky! Those who are NOT sadly asexual, I salute you


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

You wont make money training people for free!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Novo


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You wont make money training people for free!


 but i will get them to train with me, and they will get to know me, and i will hook them and reel them in and they will wonder how they ever got through a workout without me. Plus, I look cute in black shorts.


----------



## Novo (Dec 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> * Walking lunges
> *with 8 lb db's above your head
> 3x12 each leg


Ooooh, that reminds me of something. Ivy - try overhead squats. Can you say "I feel like an Amazon!" (laugh if you must, I care not. I have no shame  )


Probably something best tried first with someone who knows their way around the oly lifts. Hmmm, now if only you knew such a person who could help you out, say, this weekend? Ah well, if only.


----------



## Novo (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Novo


'sup Jakey? Are we thread-jacking again


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Why yes.. yes we are, but Ivonne wont mind.  Hell, we could even be the scandal the she so desperately needs to hear of LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why yes.. yes we are, but Ivonne wont mind. Hell, we could even be the scandal the she so desperately needs to hear of LOL


 HAHAHAHAH I'm all ears!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, dont ask me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

very nice weights, SQ!
(Wahoo! I can still out squat a girl!)



Hiya Ivy! Congrats on the idea for the clients! Hope they all sign up!

Hiya Jake- so..who's the girl in the avi? or..have u undergone some radical changes?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> very nice weights, SQ!
> (Wahoo! I can still out squat a girl!)


 hahahaahahahahaha... and you're excited about this. oh boy.


> Hiya Ivy! Congrats on the idea for the clients! Hope they all sign up!


 Me too, though i can't take ful lcredit for the idea. Someone suggested something along those lines, and at first I balked at it, but then took initiative and expanded upon it.



> Hiya Jake- so..who's the girl in the avi? or..have u undergone some radical changes?


 i was gonna ask, too....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

hey hottie!
well...I HAVE been out from doing legs for a while...

Hey...why bust your ass trying to reinvent the wheel? 
That is why I am going to be going over to work with my friend's mother. She already has her marketing in place..and with what I am doing..I should be outta this shift work and a full time realtor / lender within a couple months... (crosses fingers)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

www.swedishnina.com


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Morning Ivy..it's THURSDAY   Humm, wonder if you'll be on much in the next few days


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> but i will get them to train with me, and they will get to know me, and i will hook them and reel them in and they will wonder how they ever got through a workout without me. *Plus, I look cute in black shorts.*



where do I sign up?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Notes: Like i said, it LOOKS like cake, but you have NO IDEA. My ass will hurt for three days I think.



Does your ass need some tender lovin'?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hiya GG!
how's the booty? looks like u have no shortage of friends here who would love the opportunity to give it a nice massage...for medicinal purposes...of course...


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 30, 2004)

I believe she's got that covered tonight...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

we need details.....
heh heh...I said: tails......

Hiya GG! Happy day of New Year's Eve! What are you big plans?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> I believe she's got that covered tonight...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey there Ivy   I hope you and _ _ _ _ _ _ _ have a wonderful New year   I'm off all next week and won't be online much!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya GG!
Happy New Year!
c-ya in '05!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm around, ya'll... just um... have my hands full until monday night or so... 

  But I wanted to drop in and say a few final thoughts for 2004 for my IM friends:

 First of all, thank you for making this site what it is. Finding it, and finding you guys was definitely one of the best things that happened in my 2004. I hope that I've touched some of your lives this year the way you've touched mine. If 2003 was the worst year of my adult life, 2004 made up for it ten-fold, and IM was a part of that, or rather the people on IM. Thank you 

 Secondly, best of luck to everyone starting to or continuing to work on their goals toward fitness and health in '05. Damn, best of luck to everyone for everything in the coming year, period. 

 I hope you all have a safe and fun and exciting new year's eve celebration tonight (whether you're partying or celebrating quietly at home like me), and a spectacular year 2005 ahead.

  See you next year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

look! I get the first post in your jounral in 05!
WAHOO!

So...what do you have your hands full with, exactly?
How was your night?
Mine...overall...GOOD. heh heh...my basic flirting abilities came in handy...

Havea  super weekend! I gotta get to bed, so I can back up in 4 hours to got ATV riding inthe mountains... 
yeah!


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 1, 2005)

Goodnight, Vonne.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey girl. Just saw you, but hi anyway.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

*Workout - January 3, 2005*

*Legs - Focus on Hamstrings*

_Deadlifts_
 1 x 90lb x 10
 1 x 100lb x 10
 1 x 110lb x 10

_Squats_
 3 x 90lb x 15

_Good Mornings_
 1 x 45lb x 10
 2 x 65lb x 10
_
 Leg Press
_3 x 90lb x 15 (1 set each: neutral feet/shoulder-width apart, legs together, toes out/legs wide)

_Hyperextensions w/ 10lb Plate_
 3 x 15

_Leg Curls_
 3 x 50lb x 10

_Standing Calf Raises_
 3 x 100lb x 25 (neutral feet, toes in, toes out)

 Rest Intervals for all sets was about 60 seconds, except deadlifts where I went for about 90 seconds rest.

Notes: Changed my goals a bit, beyond the IM competiton stuff (more to be discussed later when I come up with a more solid game plan), so I changed my workout a bit, back to doing specific muscle groups each day rather than total body three times a week.

 I haven't written out a specific program, since I've been up to other things all weekend, so I'm going to write it as I go this week.

 Today was legs, focusing on hams. Tomorrow is an upper push day, will work on chest, tri, shoulders. Wednesday is an upper pull day, will work on back, bi, rear delts. Thursday no weights, just some cardio. Friday will be legs, focusing on quads. Saturday will be an upper body day, hitting bis and tris and shoulders a little more, with some chest and back.

*Cardio*

 With regards to cardio, so long as I get in two to three sessions of HIIT cardio followed some steady pace, lower intensity cardio, I'll do it when I can fit it in, since my work schedule is so weird and unpredictable right now. I got one in yesterday, 10, 100-yard sprints at the track at Flamingo Park on South Beach. Not something I'm used to doing so it was actually kinda brutal. My ABS hurt this morning from that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Hey girl. Just saw you, but hi anyway.


 Hello!  When are you going to start your own journal so I can harass you like I harass everyone else? 

 I feel like I haven't posted in here in AGES, and it's only been a few days. hahaha!

 Don't forget my mouthpiece for the bodygem tomorrow!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm around, ya'll... just um... have my hands full until monday night or so...



I bet!!!   You know I couldn't leave that one untouched!
Nice chatting to you on the phone yesterday what a pleasant suprise! Shame that I couldn't understand a freaking word due to the poor reception!    
Happy New Year Ivonne... will catch up with you soon I hope. xxx


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I bet!!!   You know I couldn't leave that one untouched!
> Nice chatting to you on the phone yesterday what a pleasant suprise! Shame that I couldn't understand a freaking word due to the poor reception!
> Happy New Year Ivonne... will catch up with you soon I hope. xxx


 lots of catching up to do, that's for sure!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

psst....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> psst....


 what... heh heh


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

you know.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you know.....


 no. what...?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

i luv you


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

The movie, Flipper is on...I WANNA GO DIVING!

That's what I know...I wanna get under the water....
How's you, Ms. Ivy? Me? SUPER! I have a date on Wednesday! WAHOO!
I'm actually excited about this one! 
She's....a firefighter.....hhmmm.....
heh heh....and me being reative...I was able to get a hose innuendo joke in that she had not yet heard....

How was your New Years? I got kissed by 7 different girls...sometimes..it is good being me..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i luv you


 I love you too.... dammit.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I love you too.... dammit.



don't stick you tounge out at me.............unless it is near my grundel.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> The movie, Flipper is on...I WANNA GO DIVING!
> 
> That's what I know...I wanna get under the water....


 never been diving.. scared of sea creatures. yeah. really. i need to grow up! hahahah!



> How's you, Ms. Ivy? Me? SUPER! I have a date on Wednesday! WAHOO!
> I'm actually excited about this one!
> She's....a firefighter.....hhmmm.....
> heh heh....and me being reative...I was able to get a hose innuendo joke in that she had not yet heard....


 REALLY? Awesome! Good luck! i wanna hear about it! WOO HOO! And can you please tell me what the innuendo joke was? I wanna know if i've heard it!


> How was your New Years? I got kissed by 7 different girls...sometimes..it is good being me..


 My new year's eve was perfect. I got kissed by one guy, and I've never been happier being me. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't stick your tounge out at me.............unless it is near my grundel.


 Talk about an overlooked body part. Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

oh...u have GOT to go diving!
it is some of the most fun you can have....

heh heh....gg...is the new chicken of the sea!


I actually forgot what I said...somehting about being able to handle her hose for a lengthy time...yeah..it was funny at the moment...  


I had already told her that I am not looking for the 'mousey' type of girl. I want one I can hang out with...be one of the guys with...while still being in god taste..of course..she said that she was good with that...
(also be able to treat her like a lady...I WAS brought up right, you know)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got kissed by one guy, and I've never been happier being me. hahahaha!


really? Who?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? Who?


 Hahahahahaha read a few posts up... that's who.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha read a few posts up... that's who.


ooohh......_HIM_


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...u have GOT to go diving!
> it is some of the most fun you can have....


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA somehow I doubt that, but thanks for trying hahahaha! Something about the possibility of a shark swimming anywhere within a 10 mile radius of me is slightly disconcerting.



> heh heh....gg...is the new chicken of the sea!


 BWAHAHAHAHAHA! OMG. so true! hahahahahahahaha! I am. For sure!



> I actually forgot what I said...somehting about being able to handle her hose for a lengthy time...yeah..it was funny at the moment...


  I guess i had to be there  hahaha!



> I had already told her that I am not looking for the 'mousey' type of girl. I want one I can hang out with...be one of the guys with...while still being in god taste..of course..she said that she was good with that...
> (also be able to treat her like a lady...I WAS brought up right, you know)


 That's cool. I know what you mean, about girls that are "one of the guys"... not that there's anything wrong with pink, shopping, french manicures and decorum... it's just that it's more fun to wear a gray t-shirt and jeans, hang out on the couch watching a movie and spew out some swear words every once in a while. hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ooohh......_HIM_


 Yep. I guess the cat's out of the bag* now hahaha! 

*And why would anyone put a cat in a bag in the first place? Who the hell came up with this cruel phrase? Poor pussy cat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah...I hate it when people treat pussy badly....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *And why would anyone put a cat in a bag in the first place? Who the hell came up with this cruel phrase? Poor pussy cat.



You missed when I had Kerry take a pic of her cat in a bag?  It was so funny!   I bet she still has it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA somehow I doubt that, but thanks for trying hahahaha! Something about the possibility of a shark swimming anywhere within a 10 mile radius of me is slightly disconcerting.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA! OMG. so true! hahahahahahahaha! I am. For sure!
> 
> ...


I will see if I can get u the picture of me30 feet away from a nurse shark! It was AWESOME!
ppssst....sharks won't go near divers..they don't like the bubbles....u are safe.
Yeah...u had to be there...early...

she likes to wrassle...will let me give her as many back masages as I want...ooh! She used to race ATV's! (I am wanting to go buy the one from my friend I have been borrowing to go riding...if she gets one....) YEAH!
I'd chase her all over the rocky mountains!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You missed when I had Kerry take a pic of her cat in a bag?  It was so funny!   I bet she still has it.





you have a picture of Kerry's pussy??


----------



## Novo (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My new year's eve was perfect. I got kissed by one guy, and I've never been happier being me


You two warm the cockles of my poor ole heart, I got goosebumps reading the last page  

... and no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have a picture of Kerry's pussy??


'morning, Mr. New York City!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> never been diving.. scared of sea creatures. yeah. really. i need to grow up! hahahah!


Oh...BTW...a friend of mine is talking aboutgoing down to the Keys for some diving this Spring...if I have the $$..might just have to swing down....maybe stop over in your neck-o-the-woods to say howdy! OR!!!!
u get certified BEFORE and go with us! 
u still coming out here in February?
Have u heard from Andy in a while? I have not seen her post.....wonder if she is still coming up...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, Mr. New York City!




Morning.

Mr.  New York City??  I am from Cleveland, OH.


----------



## Novo (Jan 4, 2005)

pssst, Vonnie (I had the most amazing Yvonne friend in the UK, we shortened her to Vonnie. Seeing it written there, I guess it works better when you say it  ) - Yahoo?!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Morning.
> 
> Mr.  New York City??  I am from Cleveland, OH.


but...it says...u are in manhatten?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...it says...u are in manhatten?




that is where I live.  But I am from Cleveland originally.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Like I said: Mr. New York City...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

I posted a picture for you in my Gallery.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

hey....who's the doofy looking guy mugging my woman?!?!?!?


Nice pic!

Dang, Patrick...you're...um...kinda...big.......


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

Being Kinda big really helped when I went to mug her.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have a picture of Kerry's pussy??



Ha.. I wish.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2005)

> you have a picture of Kerry's pussy??





> Ha.. I wish.



Don't believe him Patrick, Jake's had plenty of pics of my pussy, I've even played with it on the cam for him but I can't do it for long it sheds too much!   

Hi Ivonne.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

so...size DOES matter.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I will see if I can get u the picture of me30 feet away from a nurse shark! It was AWESOME!
> ppssst....sharks won't go near divers..they don't like the bubbles....u are safe.


 There is always a deviant in every society. With my luck, that deviant shark picks me.


> she likes to wrassle...will let me give her as many back masages as I want...ooh! She used to race ATV's! (I am wanting to go buy the one from my friend I have been borrowing to go riding...if she gets one....) YEAH!
> I'd chase her all over the rocky mountains!


 Woo hoo! sounds like a good prospect!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have a picture of Kerry's pussy??


 Kerry can i have a picture of your pussy too? I feel like I'm out of the loop here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

Novo said:
			
		

> You two warm the cockles of my poor ole heart, I got goosebumps reading the last page
> 
> ... and no, I'm not kidding.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Uh... you said COCKles.

 Thank you novo... my cockles are warm and toasty as well. hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh...BTW...a friend of mine is talking aboutgoing down to the Keys for some diving this Spring...if I have the $$..might just have to swing down....maybe stop over in your neck-o-the-woods to say howdy! OR!!!!
> u get certified BEFORE and go with us!


 NOT A CHANCE IN HELL. I am not going in the water with a tank that is weighing me down, and a mask over my face, though I will gladly sit on the boat and wait for you all to come up for food and drink. Hell I'll even grill some fish for ya, but uh. NO. I'm not going in the ocean. hahaha!



> u still coming out here in February?
> Have u heard from Andy in a while? I have not seen her post.....wonder if she is still coming up...


 I haven't heard from andy, not sure what her story is. I emailed her but no reply.

 As for feb. i don't know. $$$ is tighter than I thought it would be with this impromptu career change. So we'll see how well I do in january.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

Novo said:
			
		

> pssst, Vonnie (I had the most amazing Yvonne friend in the UK, we shortened her to Vonnie. Seeing it written there, I guess it works better when you say it  ) - Yahoo?!


 That's funny! i have a friend or two who occasionally call me vonnie. HBut they're latinas... and it's just a shortened version of ivoncita, or ivonita (little ivonne in spanish), they just call me vonnie. not too many people do, though. I forgot about that! hahaha!

 And yes, I yahoo - private_ivy. click the big red "y" under my avatar pic any time to see if i'm online.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I posted a picture for you in my Gallery.


 my favorite!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Being Kinda big really helped when I went to mug her.


 Imagine, if being just "kinda big" helped, how much more mugging you coulda done if you were as big as Markus Rühl.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't believe him Patrick, Jake's had plenty of pics of my pussy, I've even played with it on the cam for him but I can't do it for long it sheds too much!
> 
> Hi Ivonne.


 Holy shit. i really miss having a desk job sometimes when this kind of smut is flying around on my journal and i have to wait until 830 pm to get home to read it and participate. DAMMIT! hahahahahaha!

 So kerry... don't you groom your pussy? Why does it shed? A well-groomed pussy shouldn't shed!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...size DOES matter.....


 well... man. i'm tapped out of gutter talk. regardless, yes. yes it does. it matters. i might as well just say that because if i were to say that it doesn't no one is going to believe me anyway. So yes. Size matters. hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

*Workout - January 4, 2005*

*Upper Push - Chest, Tricep, Shoulders
*
 Before I post, I want to say/ask that if anyone sees anything that I did here that is glaringly assinine or could be done differently, or perhaps switched out to something else, feel free to make the suggestion. Thanks. And now, the workout.

  Bench Press
 RI: 1 minute
  1 x 65lb x 10
  2 x 75lb x 10/8
  1 x 80lb x 6

  DB Incline Chest Press
 RI: 45 seconds 
  1 x 20lb x 10
  2 x 25lb x 10

  DB Incline Chest Fly
 RI: 45 seconds 
  3 x 20lb x 10

  Cable Crossovers
 RI: 45 seconds 
  1 x #2 x 10
  2 x #3 x 10/8

  Arnold Presses
 RI: 45 seconds 
  3 x 20lb x 10/8/9

  DB Side Raises
 RI: 30 seconds 
  3 x 12lb x 12

  Skull Crushers w/ ez bar
RI: 30 seconds 
 3 x 30lb x 12/10/10

  Rope Pushdowns
RI: 30 seconds 
 1 x 45lb x 10

  Cable Pushdowns
RI: 30 seconds 
 2 x 65lb x 10

  Notes: started with the rope, but it hurts my wrist, so I went back to the bar. 

  Crunches on Physioball
  2 x 30

  Plank with toes on physioball (tips only)
  2 x 45 sec/30 sec.
*
  Cardio*
  HIIT
  Recumbent Bike, 12 30:30 sprints, 3 minute cooldown
  Level 3 for moderate pace, level 8 for sprint pace

*Stretching*
  Slacked on stretching today  Wanted to eat and get back to work.

 In other news, i had my RMR measured at work before the crack of dawn this morning using the BODYGEM device. My RMR is 1480. Much higher than I thought, all this time. This means my total caloric expenditure must be wayyyy more than I thought, which means that even when i thought i was eating too much, I might not have been eating enough. needless to say I will be reworking my diet AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Holy shit. i really miss having a desk job sometimes when this kind of smut is flying around on my journal and i have to wait until 830 pm to get home to read it and participate. DAMMIT! hahahahahaha!
> 
> So kerry... don't you groom your pussy? Why does it shed? A well-groomed pussy shouldn't shed!



Really Ivonne, my pussy tends to be a little feisty and doesn't respond well to being groomed, however it is very pretty and does enjoy a nice heavy petting.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Upper Push - Chest, Tricep, Shoulders
> *
> Before I post, I want to say/ask that if anyone sees anything that I did here that is glaringly assinine or could be done differently, or perhaps switched out to something else, feel free to make the suggestion. Thanks. And now, the workout.
> 
> ...



Hey, workout looks good to me girlie.  How's business coming? Or has it been all play lately?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, workout looks good to me girlie.  How's business coming? Or has it been all play lately?


 Thanks. 

 As for business... heh... lots of leads, especially OUTSIDE of the gym i work at, but nothing solid in or out of the gym. They told me my first two months there would be shit. And now, like Min0 Lee, I see. So i'm hustling outside of there. fuck it. my biz cards will be done by this friday, equipment will be bought and that will be that. i wait for no one, and neither does american express hahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> As for business... heh... lots of leads, especially OUTSIDE of the gym i work at, but nothing solid in or out of the gym. They told me my first two months there would be shit. And now, like Min0 Lee, I see. So i'm hustling outside of there. fuck it. my biz cards will be done by this friday, equipment will be bought and that will be that. i wait for no one, and neither does american express hahahaha!



Yup, you got it that's the right attitude... you'll be fine I am sure.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is where I live.  But I am from Cleveland originally.



Me too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Me too.


  hey! you're home!

 Check out what was in my spam mailbox when i got in tonight. hahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

I have some music for you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have some music for you.


 YAY! I'll leave my MSN on... send it when you get home and i'll accept them at 5 am when i get up  is that ok? otherwise. weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea.. I will send that way.  I dont have much yet.. I am having a difficult time trying to find what I want on limewire.

You like jazz right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. I will send that way. I dont have much yet.. I am having a difficult time trying to find what I want on limewire.


 i'll be patient... send it when you get it. 



> You like jazz right?


 Some, not all. Why? Whatcha sending me?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Imagine, if being just "kinda big" helped, how much more mugging you coulda done if you were as big as Markus Rühl.




how the hell did you get the little dots above the U in Ruhl??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Just a couple songs done by Yoko Kanno.  

If you dont like it.. then you can just erase it, and I wont send anymore


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how the hell did you get the little dots above the U in Ruhl??



ü


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ü




how the fuck........


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Copy/paste.  She probably grabbed it off of a website.  Unless Apple supports a specific numeric code, to make the U like that.

╨ ¬

Hold down ALT, and use the number pad in 4's.  Like 5528= ÿ


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

╝


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, I don't know how the hell I just made that!!


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, I'm home. Yes, Chris came over. Yes, I ate the other half of the salmon with some cucumber.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how the hell did you get the little dots above the U in Ruhl??


 yep. i believe it's called an umlaut or something like that. on my apple (much cooler than your pc), you just press the alt key and the u, then release the alt and hit the u again. on a pc, it's how jake said. number combinations.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, I don't know how the hell I just made that!!



  You can make all kinds of odd shit.  Hard part is remembering.

╤ ↔


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You can make all kinds of odd shit.  Hard part is remembering.
> 
> ╤ ↔




yeah, but how did she get the U??

Ah, fuck it.  who cares.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well... man. i'm tapped out of gutter talk. regardless, yes. yes it does. it matters. i might as well just say that because if i were to say that it doesn't no one is going to believe me anyway. So yes. Size matters. hahahahahaha!




it does.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Not height silly


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Btw Ivonne.. I was kidding with that flipoff smiley :/


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 4, 2005)

\│a╕{|}~???pq?????ù

Just keep playing with it.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 4, 2005)

alt + 3333 = ♣


My personal fave.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm home. Yes, Chris came over. Yes, I ate the other half of the salmon with some cucumber.


 Hi. my phone sucks. yes i will call you when i'm close to LA Fitness tomorrow morning (i thinkt that's what  you were saying before my phone died?).

 Upper pull tomorrow, no cardio for me. Bring a change of clothes because dammit this is the nicest locker room/shower in town. 

 And good, I'm glad you ate the salmon! I just had a whey shake wiht a tbsp of peanut butter. I need to change my ratios/calories now, because of the new RMR. oh man...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not height silly


 I'm not even addressing his little sad face comment. he knows better than that


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Btw Ivonne.. I was kidding with that flipoff smiley :/


 sure sure... of course you didn't.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm not even addressing his little sad face comment. he knows better than that




damn...........lol.............you are tough.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 4, 2005)

You're not going to yell at me for Chris coming over?

Don't be too set on what the BodyGem told you. Stick to what's working for you. Unless it isn't working, then change it. It's not an EXACT science.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> sure sure... of course you didn't.



  Proper English?  I dont know what you mean?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> You're not going to yell at me for Chris coming over?


 What's done is done. You're a big girl. I'm sure anything I "yell" at you will have already crossed your mind without me having to say it! 



> Don't be too set on what the BodyGem told you. Stick to what's working for you. Unless it isn't working, then change it. It's not an EXACT science.


 arrrghhhhh! i'm so confused!!!!! can't think. must finish cooking my chicken.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Proper English?  I dont know what you mean?


 oh man i'm really delirious here. i'm so sleepy. i meant to say, sure sure, of course you didn't mean that...(sarcasm).  sorry!


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 4, 2005)

You're right.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

Morning GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 5, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning GG


 Heya Babs! Good morning! Happy new year (a few days late)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

morning ivonnecita


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> morning ivonnecita


 good morning funkytown!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

aloha! It's SNOWING here!

I miss my 4X4.......


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

Blah, I want to go back to bed. 

Who's bright idea was it took my meals at 5am this morning before my cardio?

Okay, Von. I give up. I'll start a journal. But you people had better come and keep me company in there!


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's my journal:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=879393#post879393


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Me too.




What part of Cleveland?  I grew up in Lyndhurst.  It is an eastern sub-burb.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 5, 2005)

SQ - just went to your new journal! Good for you!  YAY!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

Did the music suck?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did the music suck?


 i am going to listen to it in a bit. just got in a little while ago. have to pee, cook, etc. so i'm setting up a little playlist to hear them while i do all that.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What part of Cleveland?  I grew up in Lyndhurst.  It is an eastern sub-burb.




Beachwood. 

My friend Chris is from Cincinnatti. What a great combo. We both have that midwestern moodiness thing.

Hi, Voncita!

I'm home. And Chris is not coming over tonight. 

(He was here this afternoon...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Beachwood.
> 
> My friend Chris is from Cincinnatti. What a great combo. We both have that midwestern moodiness thing.
> 
> ...




Holy shit beachwood!!  I grew up on Meadowwood BLVD. around the corner form beach wood mall.  My back yard ran into acacia country club!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 5, 2005)

*Workout - January 5, 2005*

*Upper Pull

*I didnt' count rest intervals today. I had to work out at my job, instead of at the other gym because i got pulled over on my way there and it totally screwed up my schedule. As a result, I had people talking to me on occasion and since I'm at my job, I have to "represent" and be all polite and friendly. That and it's hard to keep an eye on the clock on the wall from where i was most of the time, and i lost my $10 Target watch. Yes, already lost it. WTF. 
 -----------
*
 Back*

_Wide-Grip Pulldowns_
 1 x 70 x 8
 2 x 70 x 10

_Close-Grip Seated Rows_
 1 x 60 x 10
 2 x 70 x 8

_Close-Grip Pulldowns_
 1 x 60 x 10
 1 x 70 x 8
 1 x 70 x 8

_Wide-Grip Seated Row_
 1 x 60 x 10
 2 x 70 x 8

*Rear Delts*

_Face Pulls (seated, with rope attachment)_
 3 x 40 x 10/10/8

 notes: my form still sucks, even seated. My elbows slow inch inward and downward, my shoulders slowly creep up until I'm almost shrugging. I have to constantly remind myself to correct my form.

_Reverse Pec Dec_
 2 x 45 x 10
 1 x 60 x 7

*Biceps*

_Hammer curls_
 3 x 15lb x 10

_Reverse (Prone) Grip Bar Curls with 25-lb bar_
 3 x 12 

*Abs*

_Crunches on Physioball_
 2 x 30

_Plank with toes on Physioball_
 1 x :60

*Cardio* - didn't do any today. Urban Rebounding/Step tomorrow afternoon, though.

 general notes: Tomorrow no weights, just some cardio. Friday legs, focus on quad more, and Saturday, upper push/pull, throwing in more dumbell/unilateral (bent-over rows, single arm chest presses, etc.) and bodyweight work (pushups, pullups, dips), and less cable and bar. I need to rework a few things for the push and pull days, so next week's tuesday and wednesday workouts will look a little different from this week's.

 Also... I was trying to look at my back in a three way mirror as best as possible, and I don't know if it's an optical illusion from the angle at which i could view my back or what, but the left side of my back (the rhomboid area), as well as my trap on that side look slightly larger than the other, but noticeable to the naked eye. at least to me, like i said, from that angle. What gives? I'm a little concerned.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 6, 2005)

We were on Maidstone. Two seconds from the community pool.

Morning, Vonne. Hope you are at Turnberry right now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Miss Ivonne.....


West Kendall Representing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, how are you?  I see you are kicking on serious ass here and have people seeing what it is that you have done and following suit.  You should feel very proud of what you have done so far.  Heck I will find myself looking at how-to's in your journal soon enough....
Todavia tengo el Whey conmigo, do you want it?  A christmas gift, from me to you......  (Because I get sick every time I think of drinking it)....
PM me any time you want.  I am now coming back in full time into IM, since my shoulder injury has improved dramatically (I can work out again.  Carefully, but still, I can work out again )

Hugs.....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

Funny story for you:

There were these two gay guys training at the gym together this morning.  I am standing there waiting for my client and Benny comes over to me and says, "These two men.  They love eachother."  So I said "You mean the way that I love you Benny?" and then I hugged him and he replies "Well no.  I think a little more than that."  hahahhahahahahahahahahaha  That guy is awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

I changed the picture in my gallery of you and I to the bigger one.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Excuse me Patrick, but, GET YOUR HANDS OFF THAT GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!   

Nah, just kidding bud...How've you been???
Were you down in Miami?

Hey Ivonne, I know I have been gone a while but c'mon now......Did you at least introduce him to Puerco Asado and congri?  Or bistec de Milanesa?  Patrick, if you had hung out with me, that tight phisique of yours would be like mine....lol


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Excuse me Patrick, but, GET YOUR HANDS OFF THAT GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah, just kidding bud...How've you been???
> Were you down in Miami?
> ...



hey tony.  yeah, i was there for new years eve weekend.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey tony. yeah, i was there for new years eve weekend.


I wish I had known bud.  I remember back a few months ago, I said next time we'd go for beers....er....protein shakes.  Too bad I was being a big baby hiding in my shell.  I would have loved to sit down and talk weights with you.  
Next time, we'll get the SoFla chapter of IM together at the beach.....
Where the heck did Ivonne go?  I miss her and I have only been back for a few hours.....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I wish I had known bud.  I remember back a few months ago, I said next time we'd go for beers....er....protein shakes.  Too bad I was being a big baby hiding in my shell.  I would have loved to sit down and talk weights with you.
> Next time, we'll get the SoFla chapter of IM together at the beach.....
> Where the heck did Ivonne go?  I miss her and I have only been back for a few hours.....




she is probably at work.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Funny story for you:
> 
> There were these two gay guys training at the gym together this morning. I am standing there waiting for my client and Benny comes over to me and says, "These two men. They love eachother." So I said "You mean the way that I love you Benny?" and then I hugged him and he replies "Well no. I think a little more than that." hahahhahahahahahahahahaha That guy is awesome.


i am laughing my fucking ass off here. I had to read it out loud in the "Benny" voice and accent. hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i am laughing my fucking ass off here. I had to read it out loud in the "Benny" voice and accent. hahahahahahahahaha!




hahahhaha...."Well no.  I think it is more than this!!"  hahahaaha


"Patrick.  There is this girl upstairs.  And she looks very strong.  With legs Half of yours."

hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

look what I made for you

Ω φ Φ ┼ ↓ ⌠ ♠ # U ó !


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

Tony, i'm here! Taking a break, but at work still (well at a friend's apartment down the street from work).  HAPPY TO HAVE YOU BACK!

And si, claro que todavia quiero la proteina... a ver si un dia de estos nos acabamos de organizar hahahaha! Come down to the beach lately? Glad you're feeling better all around and that you're getting back into training. Anything I can do to help, lemme know. Now that my schedule is more flexible, i can maybe even train with you once in a while. 

I missed a staff meeting earlier today, because I took off for lunch with a client since I had no one to train until 5 pm today, and then went to the beach so she could take a walk outside instead of on a treadmill and stuff. Oops.. so my boss was kinda upset.

anyway ok i have to go but i will be back later to update some more. got good stuff to talk about!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

> And si, claro que todavia quiero la proteina... a ver si un dia de estos nos acabamos de organizar hahahaha




God, it is so hot when you speak spanish.    

(where the hell did my pants go?)


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey GG, just wanted to stop by and say hello!!!

That pic of you and pfunk, didnt even realize it was you till just now! Mmmmmmmmm love connection???? 

Your training is looking fab as always


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> look what I made for you
> 
> Ω φ Φ ┼ ↓ ⌠ ♠ # U ó !


 awwwww... right back atcha baby... hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey GG, just wanted to stop by and say hello!!!


 Hello!  How have you been? I feel like I haven't "talked" to most of my IM friends in forever, what with the holidays and the new job, and all the stuff going on the past few weeks...



> That pic of you and pfunk, didnt even realize it was you till just now! Mmmmmmmmm love connection????


 hahahaha! Yeah. You could say that. Pretty wild, huh? 



> Your training is looking fab as always


 Thank you darlin'! How's your stuff going? training, diet? I'll go by your journal tomorrow when i will finally have some time to breathe


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

*Workout - January 6, 2005*

*Cardio*

 HIIT - Recumbent bike
 3 minute moderate/warmup, 13 30:30 sprints (level 8 for high, level 4 for moderate), 4 minutes moderate.

 Steady pace - treadmill, walking at 4, 4.5 mph, at a level 4 incline, 10 minutes, jogging at 5.5 mph, 5 minutes, 

 Nothing spectacular. I feel like ass. I am getting a cold. It's a miracle that I made it through HIIT, let alone, had the energy to even WALK on the treadmill. Somehow the last five minutes I talked myeslf into JOGGING... Nearly passed out. So tired.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

*Xango*

Anyone ever heard of this?

 Some lady at my job brought in a huge bottle of it and was raving about it like it's the best thing ever...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Wot is it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wot is it?


 some kind of "miracle" concoction made with some exotic fruit named mangosteen(???)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea, I read the blurb about the fruit.  BUT whats it supposed to do?  What does 'miracle' entail?  Will it make my dick hard?  hahahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I read the blurb about the fruit. BUT whats it supposed to do? What does 'miracle' entail? Will it make my dick hard?  hahahaha


 For all i know, it will. It seems to be a cure for ANYTHING. Why? Are you having problems in that department? hahaha!

 Hey by the way, cool music you sent me. I've been listening to the little playlist i made on repeat all night! It's from an anime, no?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea, from one called Cowboy Bebop   I dont watch anime normally, but someone suggested I try it out.  so I found someone who got me all 26episodes for 35$ or so(normally 20$ for 3episodes).  I watched it, and fell in love with the characters.. I have never seen anything like it, its great.  So I watch it every few months 

No.. I dont have problems in that department.  I knew you were going to say that though, after I read 'miracle'.  It would just be nice to sport wood 24hrs a day.. because it feels sooooo gooooood hahahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm going to start posting my food again whenever I can... I may need some help in the near future in tweaking/fine-tuning this stuff further. :

 Today wasn't an "ideal" day for me. I forgot my oats in the morning, and ate a protein bar, which I rarely ever eat.

 Meal 1 - 545 AM
 1 cup egg beaters
 1 cup chopped spinach

 Meal 2 - 945 AM
 1 Naturally lean matrix shake
 About 20 minutes later a PowerCrunch protein bar (not usually part of my meals, i rarely eat bars but was STARVING)

 Meal 3 - 1230 PM
 4 oz. chicken breast
 1/3 cup brown basmati
 3 oz. grilled peppers

 Meal 4 - 345 PM
 same as 3

 Meal 5 - 730 PM
 same as 3 and 4

 Meal 6 - 1030 PM
 1 cup oatmeal
 1/2 scoop ON Vanilla whey protein

 Total calories 1537
 Fat: 36g, 22% (9g sat, 5%)
 Carb: 118, 27%
 Prot: 187, 51%

 Additional:
 2 cups of coffee


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

hey hottie!
Saw ya on.l.thought I"d say howdy...just got home from gym..now gotta eat, shower and get to the club!
Have a super night!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie!
> Saw ya on.l.thought I"d say howdy...just got home from gym..now gotta eat, shower and get to the club!
> Have a super night!


 Howdy, cowboy! 

 how was your workout? I'm heading to bed in a few minutes, so you're lucky ya caught me on here! hahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

was good, little miss....






Short, but effective...have a look see inmy journal...
g'night!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I have now finally caught up with your journal and QUE CARAJO PASO?????

I am all confused, which always happens when I deal with females (those who are married or in a relationship.....er.....no, actually, every guy knows this...).
I left and you were working some place and now you are working somewhere else. Patrick came to Miami and we didn't have an IM Miami Chapter reunion (Yeah, I have been around so much I would have been there, right?) and you are looking for customers for training and I had been thinking of certifying after I reach my goals. However, I am gathering that "la calle no esta muy buena" (things aren't too good for jobs out there - don't try to translate literally folks, that's what's called a Cubanism)
You need to give me a buzz, if you still have my numbers, or email me, or MSN me thru my email tony62@bellsouth.net
Are you ever around my work area? I haven't been able to make it to the apartment in the last couple of months (I had been in a really bad place until mid-december, things changed as I love X-mas and the effect it has on people).  I still have the Whey saved for you.  See?  I thought of it and got heartburn....je, je
Bueno te dejo, I'll come back and read later tonight. I am not even online that much at night any more. Need to put the kids to sleep, reading and studying HIT, getting my nutritional crash course again....
Thanks for the offer for help beautiful (sorry Patrick, but she is....), but you are now a star trainer and I can't afford you.... In all seriousness, I have a problem going to a place to train, I'd rather do it at home. I am MORON....je je

Hugs


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I have now finally caught up with your journal and QUE CARAJO PASO?????


 Que te puedo decir... la vida te da sorpresas (hahahaha that's a line from Pedro Navaja! i just realized!)

 I will get in touch with you this weekend. I'll be in a kids' training class all day saturday in kendall. Don't you live out that way? I'll be on 88th and 107th from 9-5.

 I am rarely around your work area. I'm working in the Aventura/Waterways area for now, and have a couple of private clients in hallandale and the miami beach area. Todo para el norte, for now, since it's the area wher eI've been spending most of my time.

 Tony, I am REALLY happy that you are in a better place these days. I was worried about you for a while. 

 Hopefully wel'll talk this weekend! Say hi to the wife!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2005)

*Workout - January 7, 2005*

*Legs - Quad Heavier*

 Squats
 1 x 90lb x 10
 1 x 110lb x 10
 1 x 130lb x 8
 1 x 140lb x 3 ----> 135lb x 6

 notes: yeah... i can't believe a measly 5 lbs make such a huge difference on whether i can finish a set or not.

 SLDL
 3 x 80lb x 15

 Leg Press
 1 x 180 x 10
 2 x 205 x 10
 1 x 230 x 10 

 Hyperextensions
 2 x 20, bodyweight

 Walking Lunges w/ 15lb dumbells
 2 x 18+18 (36 roundtrip)

 Leg Extensions on Hammerstrength, unilateral
 3 x 30lb x 15 each leg

 Calf Raises
 4 x 115 x 25 (neutral toes, toes in, toes out, neutral toes)
*
 Abs*

 Crunches on Physioball
 2 x 40 (one set legs open, one set legs together, harder to balance)

 Knee-Ins on Physioball
 1 x 20
 1 x 15

 Plank
 1 x 30 seconds, gave up after that, too friggin tired, but spent some time showing another girl how to do stuff on the physioball. 

 No cardio today.

 notes: i still feel like ass. I feel puffy or like what little definition I have looks BLURRY all of a sudden. A few things could be responsible for this: 1) i'm having mental problems? 2) I'm not sleeping enough, 3) not drinking enough water, 4) eating too little for my new lifestyle (active as opposed to sedentary most of the day).... 

 Whatever it is, I'm gonna start with getting my sleep in check. I'm going to go for a full 8 hours of sleep tonight. I dont have to be anywhere until 9 tomorrow. So I plan to be in bed by 10, 1030 at the latest. Sleep till 7, 730.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

> Que te puedo decir... la vida te da sorpresas (hahahaha that's a line from Pedro Navaja! i just realized!)



 



Excelent squats!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Excelent squats!!!


 Spanks! I really felt the last set.

 OH and i forgot to note that the 230 on the leg press is a new PB.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats on the PB.  But 10 reps?  Maybe you should up the weight


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PB.  But 10 reps?  Maybe you should up the weight


 no. i'm doing heavy weight, lower rep on some things. 10 was plenty. 10 really hard reps. i think you think i was just having a grand ol' time. hahahaha! it was hard for me!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Yea, when I see peoples workouts, and the reps go 10 10 10... I think they sit there, with a lemonade in one hand, and it has one of those little umbrellas in it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, when I see peoples workouts, and the reps go 10 10 10... I think they sit there, with a lemonade in one hand, and it has one of those little umbrellas in it.



even me??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

I have worked out with you before.  So no hahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> even me??


 ESPECIALLY you.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> notes: yeah... i can't believe a measly 5 lbs make such a huge difference on whether i can finish a set or not.



Have you ever considered starting with the heavier weights first?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered starting with the heavier weights first?


 i hadn't until the other day when i was reworking my stuff, and it was a passing thought more than anything else. Then i got to the gym and did it the way i'd been doing it before.

 Why? Ya think I should?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, when I see peoples workouts, and the reps go 10 10 10... I think they sit there, with a lemonade in one hand, and it has one of those little umbrellas in it.


WTF?!? Been looking in my journal again? LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> WTF?!? Been looking in my journal again? LOL


 Hi Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Ivy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

*egg and oatmeal frittatta*

ok so i refuse to call this a pancake because it isn't a "batter"-based traditional type of pancake. but I used one of the protein pancake recipes posted in our recipes section (the ones that call for just egg/oats), and tweaked it a bit, added 1/2 a tsp of imitation vanilla butter nut flavoring (found in your grocery store's baking section), and then sprinkled the finished product lightly with cinnamon and half a packet of splenda (not much was necessary since the vanlla butter nut thing made it sweeter on its own).

 I swear i think i'm going to mass produce this and sell it. it's THAT GOOD.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I tried something like that Ivy and almost threw up. It was soooo gross. But you probably made it much better than me. Also, I didn't use any spices, just 10 eggs and 1 cup of oats.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think I tried something like that Ivy and almost threw up. It was soooo gross. But you probably made it much better than me. Also, I didn't use any spices, just 10 eggs and 1 cup of oats.


Holy Bad Pancake Batman!!!!

I agree with Ivonne, I think you should try to at least give it some type of flavor....

I still remember the day that I mixed milk, whey powder, and multigrain oatmeal.  That was the most wretched, nasty, ungodly mix.  It was un-natural, in fact, I think I saw the devil's face in the plate as I was trying to eat it....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Que te puedo decir... la vida te da sorpresas (hahahaha that's a line from Pedro Navaja! i just realized!)
> 
> I will get in touch with you this weekend. I'll be in a kids' training class all day saturday in kendall. Don't you live out that way? I'll be on 88th and 107th from 9-5.
> 
> ...


It's funny, I'll be in that general area today. Are you going to be at the Bally's?
I will carry the Whey with me, call me on my cell and I'll drop it by....

Hugs....

Disclaimer:  Patrick, when I mean hugs, I mean them in a friendly way.  I don't want to get beat down the next time you come down to Miami


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

> Disclaimer: Patrick, when I mean hugs, I mean them in a friendly way. I don't want to get beat down the next time you come down to Miami




I am not a violent guy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'll be in that general area today. Are you going to be at the Bally's?
> I will carry the Whey with me, call me on my cell and I'll drop it by....
> 
> Hugs....
> ...


 well i missed this, as I left shortly after posting my replies this morning...  Sorry I didn't get to see you.

 I'll be at the aventura/waterways tomorrow afternoon though, if you're in the area. OTherwise, we'll figure somethin' out. No biggie. And no need for disclaimers for P.  Don't worry! hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

> And no need for disclaimers for P


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 uh-oh... look out! hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> uh-oh... look out! hahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hola!
Happy Saturday!
Whatcha doing tonight? I am at work....<blech> then going to work the club and come back here...
yep...nice job on the legs....I missed mine....will do mine tomorrow...
Had a decent back workout...although got cut short...fellow realtor came intot teh gym..and well...me and my big mouth....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Happy Saturday!
> Whatcha doing tonight? I am at work....<blech> then going to work the club and come back here...
> yep...nice job on the legs....I missed mine....will do mine tomorrow...
> Had a decent back workout...although got cut short...fellow realtor came intot teh gym..and well...me and my big mouth....


 HEY! Happy saturday to you! 

 I have been here, downloading music and talking about life all night long. hahahaha! About to go to bed soon...

 spent the day training for a certification through the gym where i work so that i can teach a group fitness class for kids. I'm gonna be a group instructor 3 days a week starting january 15. imagine???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice! How;s the weather in Miami? I watched a movie the other day...I am still sorta interested in living there someday...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Very nice! How;s the weather in Miami? I watched a movie the other day...I am still sorta interested in living there someday...


 weather is GREAT here today... sunny/warm all day... breezy and still warm now.

 waht movie did you watch that has to do with miami?

 and why on god's green earth would anyone want to live here? you come here to vacation. seriously. if you live here you will hate it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

Snow Dogs!

Really? ok...I just thought it would be great to wake up and be near the beach? Cruise down the main S. Beach strip and see all the hot women cruising around in bikinis..or have I seen too many movies?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Snow Dogs!
> 
> Really? ok...I just thought it would be great to wake up and be near the beach? Cruise down the main S. Beach strip and see all the hot women cruising around in bikinis..or have I seen too many movies?


 ask patrick about south beach. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ask patrick about south beach. hahahahahahaha!





lmao!!!!!

Defenitly not where you want to hang out if you are a straight guy!!!

There is a huge gay population there.  Everywhere I went I was looked up and down, especailly when I was in a tigh shirt.  The locker room at the gym was the worst!!   All the showers were taken so I was waiting in line to get one and this guy stands behind me and says "So.  You waitin' for a shower?"  and I am like "no, I am just standing here butt naked with a bottle of shapoo for the fuck of it."


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao!!!!!
> 
> Defenitly not where you want to hang out if you are a straight guy!!!
> 
> There is a huge gay population there.  Everywhere I went I was looked up and down, especailly when I was in a tigh shirt.  The locker room at the gym was the worst!!   All the showers were taken so I was waiting in line to get one and this guy stands behind me and says "So.  You waitin' for a shower?"  and I am like "no, I am just standing here butt naked with a bottle of shapoo for the fuck of it."


---there's your sign..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

well...good for them! That measn I have that much more better chance with meeting good looking women..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Why? Ya think I should?



Just something to consider if strength is one of your concerns.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just something to consider if strength is one of your concerns.


 For now, size and definition take precedence, though strength is also a concern, just not a priority.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like you're having a good time doing it too GG.  I'm having fun watching your journey ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Looks like you're having a good time doing it too GG.  I'm having fun watching your journey ...


 Thanks BC! and quite a journey it's looking to be... i've got some exciting stuff planned for my training/diet for the next six months. loosely planned for now, but hopefully it will become a solid plan in the next few weeks as I figure some stuff out. 

 how you doin'?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2005)

Have the flu ... but I'm still happy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2005)

My diet consists of garlic, zinc, vit C, echinecia (never could remember how to spell that stuff) and a river of water a day.  But I get to sit around and relax guilt free ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2005)

*Workout - Saturday January 8, 2005*

*Upper body*
 Mostly bodyweight stuff (with and without assistance), plus bi/tri, abs

_Chest Dips (Assisted)
_1 x 9 Assist x 10
 1 x 8 Assist x 12
 1 x 7 Assist x 12

_Wide Grip Pull-Ups (Assisted)_
 1 x 10 Assist x 12
 1 x 9 Assist x 10
 1 x 7 Assist x 8

_Pushups, Wide Hand Placement_
 1 x 15
 1 x 10

_Pushups, Close Hand Placement_
 1 x 15
 1 x 10

 notes: Honestly, this was more pushups than I can do after doing dips and pullups. I struggled and ended up with bad form on the close ones.

_Bent-Over Dumbell Rows_
 1 x 20lb db x 15
 1 x 25lb db x 15

 notes: i never do these, For some reason it surprised me to see i could do it with 25lb dumbells. I can actually probably do it with 30, even. 

_Bicep/Tricep Superset:_
 Reverse Bar Curls: 2 x 25lb bar x 10
 Skull Crushers: 2 x 25lb bar x 12

*Abs*

_Decline Crunches_
 1 x 40, crunch
 1 x 20, slow curl up, full range of motion on steepest incline (i forget the degrees on this thing)

_Physioball Planks_
 1 x 60 seconds, both feet on ball, toes only
 1 x 15 seconds, one foot on ball, toes only (repeat with other foot)

_Physioball Knee-Ins_
 2 x 20, slow

 My workout may change a bit again starting tomorrow or a little later this week.

 Today, sunday, is a rest day. No workout of any kind.

 I do have a client at 11 and then work straight from 3 to 7 PM later... which means I'll proabbly end up jogging the stupid indoor track with one person or another, because some people won't exercise unless you do it along with them.  I hope I don't get any of those today! hahahah!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

very nice! Ya know how sexy it is to see a woman who can do pull ups? wow....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> very nice! Ya know how sexy it is to see a woman who can do pull ups? wow....


 even assisted ones?? Rawr, baby! hahahahah!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell yeah!
I'd luv to spot ya!
I can just imagine that now!
EEEK! BURNER! Get your hands off my ass! U are supposed to spot with my feet!

me: yeah...but that goose..got you to knock out those last three reps...


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Ivy,

Long time no see. I'm not sure if you remember me...It's Diana with the hotel job. Well, I just started a new journal today and finally have come back into the fitness scene. If you want, you can check out my journal here:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41637 

BTW, you have done such a wonderful job with transforming your body!


----------



## klmclean (Jan 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i've got some exciting stuff planned for my training/diet for the next six months. loosely planned for now, but hopefully it will become a solid plan in the next few weeks as I figure some stuff out.


Hey Ivy
I haven't been around much lately, thought I'd check in to see how you're doing   Any hints on what you've got planned for your new training/diet? I'm starting a boxing class Wednesday, a full hour of skipping and ab work, it's not like the kickboxing cardio classes, this guy who used to box professionally and he trains you as if you were going to be an actual boxer, I hear it's a brutal class, a friend of mine took it before. Should be challenging.  Anyways, hope all is well with you


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hiya Kim!
Happy New year!
Have fun w/ thte boxing class! I betcha $5.00 (American!) 
you won't be able to move too good for the thre days after that class!


----------



## klmclean (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Kim!
> Happy New year!
> Have fun w/ thte boxing class! I betcha $5.00 (American!)
> you won't be able to move too good for the thre days after that class!


 
Hi Burner 

  You're probably right, I haven't worked my abs since before Christmas  

Happy New Year to you too


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Ivy...


Just passing by to say hi.  I am very sleepy and may start blabbering soon....

G-night


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Burner
> 
> You're probably right, I haven't worked my abs since before Christmas
> 
> Happy New Year to you too


Spank you!

How did  the class go?
hmm..when was the last time I worked my abs...  
well, there was that night when we gorged on Christmas junk food..but that was pushing against them..not actually working them..


oh...Ivy....Ivy...come out, come out, wherever you are....


u sure Miami sux to live? I watched Meet the Fokkers tonight. (funny BTW) and got more good S. Florida views...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

G'morning, Ivy!
hope your day is super!
so...do u get seasick on boats? "cause if u do...you could come out on the dive boat..and 'chum' the water for the fishies!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> G'morning, Ivy!
> hope your day is super!
> so...do u get seasick on boats? "cause if u do...you could come out on the dive boat..and 'chum' the water for the fishies!


 Hey mikey (and everyone else who's been posting and not hearign back from me)!

 I'm super busy... wish i could say i am super busy making money but no. I am biding my time at this gym... still not making much money there. I have a few new private clients who i'm training at their homes, but we just started, so lets see how that turns out. And this whole week half the day i have to be in our regional corporate office for some Fundamentals training.

 On top of that, I need to find time for my own workout and fo rsome DECENT AMOUNT OF SLEEP. Oh and cooking, and fuuuuuuck. i'm so tired.

 oh! as of saturday I'm teaching a kids' fitness class three days a week. Kinda like an adult group class (like step or kickboxing or hi-lo, whatever), but for kids. It is like a circuit session: warmup, cardio, muscular/strength training, coordination, and then games, with a cool down at the end. I was i trainng for this all day saturday, and this coming saturday is the first class. It actually pays more than what i make as a trainer there. hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! I'm looking at it as an opportunity to sell PT to the parents, or even private PT to the parents for their kids, at home. That would RULE. I'm gonna make some cards specifically for these kids' parents.

 Anyway so thats what i've been up to. As you can see it's almost 7 AM and I am NOT working out this morning. I will do it this afternoon (i hate doing this, not working out int he morning), because i needed to get some sleep. My body was BEGGING for it.

 So this afternoon, upper push (chest, tri, shoulders).

 Hope everyone's having a good week so far...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> On top of that, I need to find time for my own workout and fo rsome DECENT AMOUNT OF SLEEP. Oh and cooking, and fuuuuuuck. i'm so tired.


did u mean that u need to fuuu...or wher you just saying it??

THat is awesome about the kids program! Hope that works out!
YAY!
WEll, bed time for this kid! HAve a great day!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning Ivy   How are things with you, I haven't chatted with you since Christmas!!  That's so cool that you are teaching a kids fitness class, I bet my son would like to go to one of those!  What's new and exciting??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

morning IVY


----------



## SpinQueen (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a feeling that I'll be the one who ends up teaching that kids class...


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

Good Afternoon Ivy,

PT can be hard when you're starting out, but wait until your clients will get results! People will be stacking on your list! 

The kids class is a good opportunity for you because you'll have experience in different areas of the gym. Patience is always rewarding.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Chick     Just wanted to pop in on you.  Your doing super chick     Looks like everything is falling into place for you


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

*Vel, mikey, andrea, babs, diana, spinqueen*: Hi peoples! Thanks for stoppin' by!

 --------

*vel* - nothing much other than the stuff I pm'd you about lately. going to new york again in feb and i might stay. hee hee - p thinks i'm kidding. 

*mikey* - well i always need to fuuuu... but that particular one was just an expression of complete and utter exhaustion. i'm tired. 

*Spinqueen* - not yet, but yeah probably!  I hope you like kids!!!!

*diana* - i'm soooo working on it. It's really discouraging at the gym, but the trainers who've been there forever say it takes time, and that it WILL happen, so I have faith, despite feeling so shitty about it, that it will happen. outside of hte gym, things are picking up slowly but surely. I'm making a few contacts here and there, and have picked up a few clients or leads through them. at some point i will have to decide which road to take.

*andrea* - hey chick  yourself! where ya been????? how is everything?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

*I posted this in the training section...*

....a  question for the seasoned personal trainers. please help a newbie out. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41707


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *mikey* - well i always need to fuuuu... but that particular one was just an expression of complete and utter exhaustion. i'm tired.


hehheh...I know...butt...I do like a woman who just says what she wants...no beating around the ol bush...
heh heh...I said...bush..

have a great night! Go get some sleep!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey You...


What's doing kiddo.....

I am literally racking my brain doing too many things at a time.  While I carefully study my next move, I have been eating a little more than I want to, so I am cutting that out tomorrow.  What?  Not on a monday?  Nope, tomorrow...
I am training next week, but tomorrow is the day I start eating right.  What finality right?  It has a solemn ring to it.
So, not to bore you to death, let me ask you, are you going to be in the kendall area again this weekend?  You let me know and I'll drop off the blahh, sorry, the blaaaaah.....Excuse me, the wheyyyyyyyuk....WHEY, damn it, it didn't want to come out....... 
Boy I really hate that suff.....

G-night beautiful....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey You...
> 
> 
> What's doing kiddo.....
> ...


 The best time to start a new habit or kick an old one is NOW  Good for you! Good luck tomorrow!

 Kendall this weekend - not a chance in hell. I do have friday off, i may go up to doral at some point. I have a meetin gin north miami beach at 1130 but after that i'm open. I will give you a call and see if maybe i can come up to doral.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

*Workout - January 11, 2005*

*Upper Push* 
  I'm lucky I even made it into the gym, let alone had as good a workout as I had, despite lacking energy.

_Bench Press_
 RI: 1 min
 3 x 80lb x 8/6/8 

 Notes: first of all, I started with the heaviest weight I used last week, instead of starting lighter and moving  up. Also, I failed on 8th of last set, had some strange guy spot me to get it off my chest, so i guess that doesn't really count and it was really 7? Also, I think i rested too long (longer than one minute) between sets 2 and 3. 

_Incline Dumbell Press_
 RI: 1 min
 2 x 25lb x 8 (up from 20lb last week)
 1 x 30lb x 7 (new PB)

 Notes: Ripped through the first two sets quitting before reaching failure, which was most certainly coming on the next rep. Then barely made it through third set, BUT set a new PB in the process as I've never done Inc. DB Press with 30lb dumbells.

_Incline Dumbell Fly_
 RI: 1 minute
 3 x 25lb x 8/8/7 (up from 20lb last week)

 Notes: Reached failure on last rep/last set, thought my arms were going to snap off, had to drop the weights on the floor like the annoying guys at the gym who I'm always making fun of  And they were measly 25lb-ers! hahahaha! Still. Felt great. At this point, I was fired up because I couldn't believe that I was not only making it through this workout, but coming through it with more power than i usually have. 

_Cable Crossovers_
 RI: 45 seconds
 2 x #3 x 8 (started with last week's ending weight)
 1 x #3 + 5lb x 6

 Notes: I still don't know how much these stupid plates weigh. They're numbered on the cybex life 360/life 560 or something like that. I should really look that shit up. The regular pulleys were taken. Regardless good sets. I started up from the #2 i was using last week to start... and added some weigh to the last set, but after just 6 reps i was cooked. couldn't bring my hands together in front of me.

_DB Shoulder Press_
 RI: 1 minute
 1 x 25lb x 8
 1 x 25lb x 6 (failed, didn't mean to, don't know what happened)
 1 x 25lb x 7 (failed)

 Notes: I didn' tmean to go to failure on the second set, but on rep 6 got stuck, so I stopped and rested my one minute.

_Standing DB Side Raises_
 RI: 45 seconds
 2 x 15lb x 10/9 (new PB, tiny as it is... never did side raises with more than 12lb before)

_Tricep Pushdowns_
 1 x 60lb x 15
 1 x 70lb x 9 (failed)

*Abs*

_physioball crunches_
 2 x 30 (one set legs open, one set legs closed)

_physioball planks, on my toes_
 1 x 60 seconds
 1 x 47 seconds, then fell off the ball with the grace of an elephant.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice PB 

What are physioball planks?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PB
> 
> What are physioball planks?


 you know planks? like when you just hold on the "up" position of a pushup? Those, but with my toes on a big ball. they're hard.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, I understand.

The plates on the machine.. do you think they could be 15lb or 20lb?  Does it have a little slider bar, where you can add weight in 5lb increments?(x-over)


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I understand.
> 
> The plates on the machine.. do you think they could be 15lb or 20lb? Does it have a little slider bar, where you can add weight in 5lb increments?(x-over)


 no idea. it has to be over 30 because i do about 30-40lb on cable crossovers...

 it has a little rbber plate you can put on the stack in 5 lb increments...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

At my gym, they have 3 of those little 5lb plates.. making the larger ones 20lbs.

How did your day go, other than the confusion of training two peeps?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> At my gym, they have 3 of those little 5lb plates.. making the larger ones 20lbs.
> 
> How did your day go, other than the confusion of training two peeps?


  My day...

  The bad:
 I had to go to day 2 of a week-long training seminar put on by bally's called B-Fit Fundamentals. Yesterday sucked, today sucked a little less. I hate role-playing. 

  More bad: 37 days until I go to new york. too long. 

  The good:
 Met someone at the gym who wants me to work for him. He put out an ad and got too many leads, and cant handle all the business, so he was looking for some trainers who could take some of the work. I'm meeting with him on friday to go over numbers, availability, work area, etc. Should be interesting.

  More good: 37 days until I go to new york. that's one less than yesterday. Always a good thing.

  Of concern: My dad had surgery today, but what they removed turned out to not be cancerous. He's ok.

 What abotu your day?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmm abotu my day.. 

I got what I wanted from the ins company for my truck(a little less, but ok).. and I was approved for a 13k loan for a new car.  Dont know what to get yet.. or if I want to spend that much though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey hottie! Wahoo! ALot of us have been doing good on PB's this week! 
ok....the guy who got the bar off your chest...did he pull it off..or just get u past the sticking point so you could do the rep? Big difference.
I hate it when I get a bad spot. I had some guy last month give me a bad spot. He was hispanic..snd I am guessing he didn't understand English too well. I told him exactly how I wanted to be spotted. (incline bb bench press) mainly: Do'nt help unless the bar is stuck..not moving. I was going for big weight too: 275lbs. My max in incline. I know I got the 1st two out..but I flet him puilling on the 3rd and 4th. I felt cheated..and could not count those as reps...little fuqqer..

congrats on fate bringing u and that guy with too many leads together! Wahoo!
I am still finalizing paperwork to transfer my license over to the new realty company. I have to spend a butt load of money here in a bit for my E&O insurance. (Insurance realtors have to have..kinda like malpractice insurance for doctors)
I also have to get studying on my lending side too..I have people that want to refinance their houses..and I will be able to do that!

You and I are gonna have banner years, kiddo! You ARE going to the 'O' in October? Or..maybe Ohio in March? 

oh..be careful in NYC..there are large, musculy guys that are muggers there...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hmm abotu my day..
> 
> I got what I wanted from the ins company for my truck(a little less, but ok).. and I was approved for a 13k loan for a new car.  Dont know what to get yet.. or if I want to spend that much though.


u gonan get new or used? u can get a couple year old infinity for good price...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Of concern: My dad had surgery today, but what they removed turned out to not be cancerous. He's ok.



As long as he seems to be in stable condition, you should be happy.  Considering the situation, those are very positive results.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

glad to hear your father is ok!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Upper Push*
> I'm lucky I even made it into the gym, let alone had as good a workout as I had, despite lacking energy.
> 
> _Bench Press_
> ...



That's an awesome workout Ivy   80 on the bench eh?  We are neck and neck..hum and I'm benching at noon, maybe I'll try 85 now that you've motivated me to do so    Lots of PB's in that workout, you should be very proud


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's an awesome workout Ivy   80 on the bench eh?  We are neck and neck..hum and I'm benching at noon, maybe I'll try 85 now that you've motivated me to do so    Lots of PB's in that workout, you should be very proud


whew! catfight! catfight!

sounds like a super hottie bench off!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The best time to start a new habit or kick an old one is NOW  Good for you! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Kendall this weekend - not a chance in hell. I do have friday off, i may go up to doral at some point. I have a meetin gin north miami beach at 1130 but after that i'm open. I will give you a call and see if maybe i can come up to doral.


Great, I'll bring the stuff with me.  The stuff, yeah, like I was a drug dealer...


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Ivy,

Stopping by to say hi.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u gonan get new or used? u can get a couple year old infinity for good price...




I plan to buy as new as I can.  If I need a co-signer to raise the bar, so be it.  I need to go find some vehicles though.  Prefer SUV or 4door trucks.

Maybe the Crosslander?  Its MSRP around 18-22k


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

trust me, u don't wanna bury yourself in a car paymant...
if u want 4X4..u might want to look for a used...2000 + year vehicle...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

Yea.. I know.  Getting a new vehicle, I will still be paying on the old.  So I dont want a HUGE payment.  I do have a dedicated trail rig now though.  So whatever I decide on, will be a DD and for looks.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ivy..geez, lots of guy toy talk going on in this girlie journal   Where ya at girl?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2005)

I bet the monkey knows...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Why you givin yer monkey away again?  You're going to give it a complex!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I bet the monkey knows...



She just started a new job at a gym as a trainer.  It is hard when you first start as most chain gyms want you to give them your life for the first few weeks...between floor shifts, complimentary workouts and usually a 3hr class or meeting daily for the first few weeks it is tough to have time for anything else.  She should be better next week.




> Why you givin yer monkey away again? You're going to give it a complex!



I am not giving him away.  he got all excited and jumped up and wont go back down.  My monkey hurts.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My monkey hurts.



Don't worry, Ivy will be back soon


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Ivy will be back soon




36 days until she comes here......that is a long time to have a hard on.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh you poor baby  WELCOME TO MY WORLD..ok, well except for the hard on part


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ivonne, just popping by to see how you are doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

Dearest Ivy ... we're having a cold snap ... -36 C or -32 F ... stay away from Canada ... brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

P is pretty close to us up here


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> P is pretty close to us up here




It is warm as hell in NYC.  We are having a very mild winter irght now.  And rest assured that if it gets to cold, I will keep her warm.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is warm as hell in NYC.  We are having a very mild winter irght now.  And rest assured that if it gets to cold, I will keep her warm.



It's warm here too and sunny, but yesterday it was freezing rain ...did you get any of it?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's warm here too and sunny, but yesterday it was freezing rain ...did you get any of it?




yeah.

It is weird. One day freezing rain and sleet/snow.  The next day warm and 65 degree.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok....the guy who got the bar off your chest...did he pull it off..or just get u past the sticking point so you could do the rep? Big difference.


 He put his fingers lightly under it, and applied just enough pressure so that i could lift it up off my chest and eventually put it back on the rack. it was good, imho. He was gonna just pick it up and take it, and iw as like, "no no.. .just help me finish this..." hahahahaha!



> ...I know I got the 1st two out..but I flet him puilling on the 3rd and 4th. I felt cheated..and could not count those as reps...little fuqqer..


 That's exactly what i tried to avoid by telling him to just help me finish it.



> congrats on fate bringing u and that guy with too many leads together! Wahoo!


 Im excited. and this other gym i interviewed/auditioned wiht a while back just called me today for a second interview.... monday afternoon. 



> I am still finalizing paperwork to transfer my license over to the new realty company. I have to spend a butt load of money here in a bit for my E&O insurance. (Insurance realtors have to have..kinda like malpractice insurance for doctors)


 Personal trainers have to have insurance too  expensive, especally for someone like me, starting out, with no money to pay for all that stuff! jeez.

 good luck wiht the realty company! 



> I also have to get studying on my lending side too..I have people that want to refinance their houses..and I will be able to do that!


 AWESOME! you're diversifying! 


> You and I are gonna have banner years, kiddo! You ARE going to the 'O' in October? Or..maybe Ohio in March?


 I plan to go to both, actually... Let's hope i can afford to! hahahaha!



> oh..be careful in NYC..there are large, musculy guys that are muggers there...


 I bet if i an nice to the muscly muggers they will be nice to me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> As long as he seems to be in stable condition, you should be happy. Considering the situation, those are very positive results.


 Yes. We are all happy. Relieved. Honestly I only found out about the surgery like two days before it happened. My family is weird like that... they wont' tell me anything so i won't worry, and then spring it on me at the last minute, or sometimes even AFTER the fact.

 My dad was back at work this morning, and when i called him at 830, he was still working. so i guess this means he's A-OK.  for now at least ....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's an awesome workout Ivy  80 on the bench eh? We are neck and neck..hum and I'm benching at noon, maybe I'll try 85 now that you've motivated me to do so    Lots of PB's in that workout, you should be very proud


 hey! so how did you bench? didi you beat me?? did you do 85/ i have not been online much, so i haven't been reading. It's so hectic, this part time job that is really a full time job. hahahahaha jeeeeeez. 

 I miss talking to my IM peeps all day long.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Great, I'll bring the stuff with me.  The stuff, yeah, like I was a drug dealer...


 don't think i'll make it to doral tomorrow man.  gotta finish up some stuff around here, and have that meeting, and dammit... my life feels like it's not mine lately.

 but i'll call you some time soon...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

Diana: Hello!  How's everything?

 p-funk: 


			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> She just started a new job at a gym as a trainer. It is hard when you first start as most chain gyms want you to give them your life for the first few weeks...between floor shifts, complimentary workouts and usually a 3hr class or meeting daily for the first few weeks it is tough to have time for anything else. She should be better next week.


 That is exactly right.  I have temporarily sold my soul to bally total fitness.  



> I am not giving him away.  he got all excited and jumped up and wont go back down.  My monkey hurts.


 Poor monkey...

 BC/NT/Velvet: Hi folks! Thanks for coming by, even when i've been such a neglectful friend... Hello!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Things die when you neglect them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 36 days until she comes here......that is a long time to have a hard on.


 just say the word...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Things die when you neglect them.


 OH MY GOD! I'm KILLING MY FRIENDS!!!!! 

 no but seriously... things should ease up a bit this weekend. I will have time to loaf a bit, which i've rarely done... i'll catch up wiht all of you.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD! I'm KILLING MY FRIENDS!!!!!



Bitch!   
Sorry... it had been a while since I called you a name and it felt like a good time!   
Hope things are going well with you Ivonne.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes. We are all happy. Relieved. Honestly I only found out about the surgery like two days before it happened. My family is weird like that... they wont' tell me anything so i won't worry, and then spring it on me at the last minute, or sometimes even AFTER the fact.
> 
> My dad was back at work this morning, and when i called him at 830, he was still working. so i guess this means he's A-OK.  for now at least ....



Glad to hear it.  I'll say a prayer for him.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Bitch!
> Sorry... it had been a while since I called you a name and it felt like a good time!
> Hope things are going well with you Ivonne.


 Feel better now, cunt?  hahahhahahah! (oh my god, i dropped a c-bomb!)

 Things are going well... i'm a little stressed, pulled in a few diffrent directions at the moment, but slowly but surely I'm figuring it all out.

 Hopefully I'll catch you on MSN this weekend at some point and we can catch up for real. 

 How are things with you? How is your contest prep/dieting going?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey! so how did you bench? didi you beat me?? did you do 85/ i have not been online much, so i haven't been reading. It's so hectic, this part time job that is really a full time job. hahahahaha jeeeeeez.
> 
> I miss talking to my IM peeps all day long.


I missed the w/o due to freezing rain.  So I've resheduled it for today altho my neck is pulled again so we'll see if I make it there, if not then First thing monday!!!    That's too bad that you can't chat more but we all understand!!  Hope things are going well with you and your daddy is getting better!!!  Happy Friday Ivy


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BC/NT/Velvet: Hi folks! Thanks for coming by, even when i've been such a neglectful friend... Hello!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

*Workout - January 14, 2005*

* Shoulders* 

_Arnold Presses_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 
 Weight: 20lb DB's 

 1 x 10 
 1 x 9 
 1 x 7 
 1 x 8 (failure) 

_Front Raises_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 
 Weight: 12lb DB's 

 3 x 10 
 1 x 13 (failure) 

 Notes: I will go for 15lb db's next time. 

_Side Raises_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 
 Weight: 12lb DB's 

 2 x 10 
 1 x 9 
 1 x 13 (failure) 

Notes: honestly, that last set was kinda sloppy toward the end. I did make it to 13 (or 12.5) and had to stop, but the last two reps were really ugly. 

_Standing BB Shoulder Press_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 
 Weight: 40 and 45lb 

 2 x 40lb x 10 
 2 x 45lb x 7/6 (near failure on 6 but didn't want to drop the bar, so i stopped there) 

Notes: I've never done standing BB presses before. It was a little bit awkward at first but once I balanced myself up, it wasn't so bad. 

_Face Pulls (seated)_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 
 Weight: 45lb 

 1 x 10 
 1 x 8 
 1 x 7 
 1 x 5 

Notes: I'm not sure if I should work rear delts on shoulder day or back day. The way I was doing it before I did it along with back... thoughts? suggestions? 

 Overall, it was a good workout. I worked off some frustrations in there today.  Grrrr. 

 ------------- 

 New split: 

 Monday: Chest 
 Tuesday: Back 
 Wednesday: Off (abs) 
 Thursday: Legs 
 Friday: Shoulders 
 Saturday: Arms and Abs 
 Sunday: Off


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

I would hit rear delts on shoulder day.. and rhomboids on back day(which you didnt work today anyway).  But what do I know 

How are you?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would hit rear delts on shoulder day.. and rhomboids on back day(which you didnt work today anyway).  But what do I know
> 
> How are you?



Ditto!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

*Food - January 14, 2005*

MEAL 1    
 eggwhites    6 raw
 oats    1/3 cup dry
 Broccoli    1 cup
 fish oils    1 cap
 flax oil    2 tsp.


 MEAL 2    
 Tilapia    4.25 oz
 Apple (med)    half
 fish oils    2 caps
 flax oil    2 tsp.


 MEAL 3    
 Tilapia    4 o.
 Brown Rice    1/2 cup
 Broccoli    1 cup
 fish oils    1 cap
 flax oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 4    
 Elite Gourmet Vanilla whey protein    1 scoop
 Strawberries    3/4 cup
 fish oils    2 caps
 flax oil    2 tsp.


 MEAL 5    
 Tilapia    3.5 oz.
 Lentils    1 oz.
 Romaine Lettuce    1 cup shredded
 fish oils    2 caps
 olive oil    2 tsp.


 MEAL 6    
 Chicken    3.5 oz.
 Romaine Lettuce    1 cup shredded
 olive oil    2 tsp.

 Totals: 
  Cal - 1630
  Fat - 71
  Carb - 87
  Prot - 159


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Feel better now, cunt?  hahahhahahah! (oh my god, i dropped a c-bomb!)
> 
> Things are going well... i'm a little stressed, pulled in a few diffrent directions at the moment, but slowly but surely I'm figuring it all out.
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I only just saw this... you called me a cunt and in public too! 
You're great!!! lmao   

Diet is going great, feeling in control this time round it's a refreshing change!   

Lost 10lbs first week (water weight) up 2lbs this week   , does my head in but still have LOTS of time.

Try not to get too stressed, catch up with ya soon!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would hit rear delts on shoulder day.. and rhomboids on back day(which you didnt work today anyway). But what do I know
> 
> How are you?


 Thanks. I'll see what I end up doing...

 I'm good... swamped, overwhelmed, excited, scared... sick of it all yet surprisingly optimistic at the same time. hahahaha! (and crazy, too, i guess, judging by that answer I just gave you).

 How are YOU?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I only just saw this... you called me a cunt and in public too!
> You're great!!! lmao
> 
> Diet is going great, feeling in control this time round it's a refreshing change!
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA! no YOU'RE great! 

 DAMMMNN ten pounds in one week. crazy, even if we both know it's water. It's one of those things that makes you hoot and holler and feel awesome. hahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Im doing well, thanks for asking.  Just stressed.. thinking of starting a new job, and im scared lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im doing well, thanks for asking.  Just stressed.. thinking of starting a new job, and im scared lol


 the one you told me about before?? if so, that's exciting!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont remember what I told you.. 

But its selling financial coaching.  My friends getting me the job, and last week he made 8k.  Filthy rich bastard


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont remember what I told you..
> 
> But its selling financial coaching.  My friends getting me the job, and last week he made 8k.  Filthy rich bastard


 no that's not the one you told me about. the one you told me about required you moving to DC i think.

 financial coaching? is it primerica? the little red umbrella people?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Yea, the other one is with David.  But I've had so much shit happen lately, that I cant leave right now.

No.. its a private company.  Its called Coaching Devision I believe.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, the other one is with David.  But I've had so much shit happen lately, that I cant leave right now.
> 
> No.. its a private company.  Its called Coaching Devision I believe.


 Oh, I thought maybe you were going to make a break and go...

 So tell me abotu this financial coaching... we are all potential clients now!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont know much about it yet.  The interview 'thingy' is on the 24th.  But you get coaching from an advisor.. and you pay lots of money lol 

When I know more, I will let you know.

I wish I could make a break and go.. but the recent 'car' thing has me stuck for a while


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey bud, check your pm


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 15, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey bud, check your pm


 I'm a retard. please bear with me. I got it yesterday, started a reply and walked away, then eventually went to bed. I'm off to my dad's birthday celebration in a few but when i get back tonight i'll send you all that info. 

 Thanks!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm a retard. please bear with me. I got it yesterday, started a reply and walked away, then eventually went to bed. I'm off to my dad's birthday celebration in a few but when i get back tonight i'll send you all that info.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


By the way, I'd been reading about your pops, I am glad all is well.....

Take care...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Workout - January 15, 2005*

*Workout - January 15, 2005*

*Bicep*

  Alternating Curls, standing
  RI: 45 seconds

  15lb x 15
  20lb x 4  
  15lb x 10 > 12lb x 11 F

 Notes: i picked up the 20lb db's for the second set thinking the 15 was too easy on the first set and maybe I was ready for 20lb. but I was oh-so-wrong. That, or I should have had a longer rest interval before attempting 20lb.

  Concentration Curls
  RI: 45 seconds

  20lb x 3/3 > 15lb x 11/12 > 12lb x 8/8 F on both arms

 Notes: 20lbs was tough, and I knew it from the first attempt, but I wanted to try again. Three was all i could do. I was able to push out an extra one on the right arm with the 15lb dumbell, and failed at 8 on both arms, which made me happy because I'm a tad O/C about things being even and symmetrical and balanced out.

  Superset: Cable Curls + Reverse Grip Cable Curls 
  RI: 45

  CC: 25lb x 5 > 20lb x 9 F
  RGCC: 25lb x 10 > 20lb x 9 F

*Tricep*

  Overhead Tricep Extension with one 25-pound DB
  RI: 40 seconds

  25lb x 15, slow on eccentric

  Notes: my left shoulder started hurting something fierce so I switched to skull crushers for the next two sets

  Skull Crushers with 15lb dumbells
  slow on eccentric

  15lb x 12 > 12lb x 9 
  15lb x 8 > 12lb x 6 F

  Cable Pushdowns
  RI: 45

  70lb x 16 > 60lb x 7 F
  75lb x 7 > 70lb x 5 > 60lb x 6 F

  Reverse Grip Push Downs
  RI: 45

  60lb x 6 > 50lb x 5F
  60lb x 9 > 50lb x 7F

  Overhead Extension with 15lb body bar, sitting on physioball
  RI: 30

  2 x 15, slow on eccentric

*Abs*

  RI: 15 seconds

  Physioball crunches, legs apart, knee at 90-degree angle
  2 x 30

  Physioball crunches, legs extended in front, together
  1 x 50

  Decline bench crunches
  1 x 43F, got a nasty nasty cramp.


 OK and now i'm out of here. Its my dad's bday and they're starting the party without me. Well knowing them, being cuban and all, the party wont' start until 9, even though we were told to be there at 7. So I'm not too worried. hahahahaha! HAve a great night everybody!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

wow, that is a ton of volume for arms!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He put his fingers lightly under it, and applied just enough pressure so that i could lift it up off my chest and eventually put it back on the rack. it was good, imho. He was gonna just pick it up and take it, and iw as like, "no no.. .just help me finish this..." hahahahaha!
> 
> That's exactly what i tried to avoid by telling him to just help me finish it.
> 
> ...


Hey hottie! Good luck w/ the interview! U will nail it!
kinda funny:
I was at the realty office yesterday. One of my new team mates was telling me how her hubby paid 500.00 for her to go to a PT. (I even know how this girl is) she PT's at my gym..and is a bartender at my club..
anywhoo...she said she didn't like it. She wasted her money. I asked why. Her response wsa that she told Rachel (PT) that she wouldn't rememebr any of the exercises that she had done, even though she had the names written down on her log / card. 
Really? Yeah..she should have had pictures. I told her I wouldn't remember what I did. She evidentally went for several weeks...go figure what 500.00 divided into how many sessions.
I had to tell this lady.."I don't mean to sound like an ass...but that is on you. If you are doing the same exercises several times over a few weeks time, you should have a clue as to wat to do. OR take a little initiative and look them up on-line, in a library or a magazine." 
Then...she tells me that her and her husband pay this professional marathon runner 100.00 per MONTH to be in a running club. 
??????
What do you need to pay someone 100.00 per friggin month to get a nice pair of shoes, get appropriate clothes for the season and hit the streets. Now this is a no brainer. Your body will figure out its natural rhythem for pace, breathing and natural 'gate'. Then..you can modify it to what you want / need. 
Yes...I had some fun with her on this...in good humor. 
Seriously. What does a peson need to know? There's  the door. Open it. Step outside. Pick a direciton. GO.  

Oh...the latest in my now defunct love life:
That girl I had been talking with for some time now...we went to gosee Meet the Fokkers on Monday. (good movie) we hit it off. Felt comfortable around each other..at least I felt like we did. She was a little standoffish after that..but we both work alot. Oh..something about relationship 'goals' were brought up. She knows I ould like to find one girl to be with. She said she wasn't interested in long term. Ok..just habg out and see where things lie.
I found out why yesterday. She maile dme...and tells me that she is MARRIED...but her husband is overseas and allows her to play....
uh huh...not this kid. Sorry. Too many single women out there...
on a good note:
I have gone back to wearing a little (very annoyingly bright) strobe light on a necklace. EVERYBODY sees me...well...it worked. I got two #'s and a few friend'y 'gropings'..

heh heh...I may have another date on Wednesday... 

...and since u have a thing for musculy muggers... 
Havea super weekend!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow, that is a ton of volume for arms!!



No joke!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

P-Funk said:
			
		

> wow, that is a ton of volume for arms!!





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> No joke!


 ok ok... I will tone it down for next time. hahahaha. It's just that going in and doing a few sets of only one or two exercises didn't feel like much of a workout. I know it sounds assinine, but I feel like a slacker if i walk in, do very little and walk out. So since I was only doing bi and tri yesterday, I WORKED. Surprisingly I am not sore at all. I thought for damn sure this morning I would wake up feeling achy, but no.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie! Good luck w/ the interview! U will nail it!


 Thanks! Funny thing is I sortof don't want that job now. I mean i WANT it, but i don't think it's the right move to make. I have finally started getting recognized by members and stuff where I am now, and I truly feel that I'm on the verge of finally making a sale here (which ultimately is what this job and that other job are all about anyway, sad to say). I just committed to doing that kids' class starting next month. And I have started to get private clients in that area, which is convenient since I can be at the gym and go to their houses in a matter of minutes. 

 This other job will require that I'm down on south beach almost 50 hours a week (it's mandatory for new hires, and they tell you what hours you will work, no exceptions). That will leave very little (or no) time for me to have private clients, which is where the money will really be at. 

 So I'm hesitant. I mean, I will show up at the interview, but i feel like I'm going to waste that guy's time and mine since I'm already going in there thinking I don't want the job anymore. Whaddaya think?



> kinda funny:
> I was at the realty office yesterday. One of my new team mates was telling me how her hubby paid 500.00 for her to go to a PT. (I even know how this girl is) she PT's at my gym..and is a bartender at my club..
> anywhoo...she said she didn't like it. She wasted her money. I asked why. Her response wsa that she told Rachel (PT) that she wouldn't rememebr any of the exercises that she had done, even though she had the names written down on her log / card.
> Really? Yeah..she should have had pictures. I told her I wouldn't remember what I did. She evidentally went for several weeks...go figure what 500.00 divided into how many sessions.
> ...


 Mike, my man, you are dealing with a pair of retards who have money to burn apparently. Please give them my business card. I have bills to pay. HAHAHAHAHAHA! 



> Oh...the latest in my now defunct love life... She mailed me...and tells me that she is MARRIED...but her husband is overseas and allows her to play....
> uh huh...not this kid. Sorry. Too many single women out there...


 UGH!!! OH MAN! That's horrible! I'm so sorry Mikey.  If it's any consolation, I've had to deal with some married men around here as well. What is it with some married people? It makes me sad to think how many people are unhappy in their marriages that they have to go outside of it to fill a void of some kind. In that girl's case, her husband is abroad, so she's lonely, but damn. She should have been honest about that in the beginning. It's fine and dandy if she meets men who are ok with that arrangement, but here you come along, and you are all excited and she LEADS YOU ON to think something other than what is really going on. That's fucked up. We should TP her house.



> on a good note:
> I have gone back to wearing a little (very annoyingly bright) strobe light on a necklace. EVERYBODY sees me...well...it worked. I got two #'s and a few friend'y 'gropings'..
> 
> heh heh...I may have another date on Wednesday...


 A STROBE LIGHT NECKLACE?!?!?!! HAHAHAHAH Hey man, whatever work for ya. I wouldn't give my number to a guy wearing a strobe light, but that's just me. hahahhahahaah! Good luck with the date!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> By the way, I'd been reading about your pops, I am glad all is well.....
> 
> Take care...


 Thank you tony. yeah everything came out ok. 

 And last night's little birthday thing was actually the most fun i've had with him in a long time. everyone was just in high spirits and good humored and all. It's a rare occurrence. He's usually pissed about something or other, or someone else is at these family things. 

 I can't get over what a nice night we all had last night.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 16, 2005)

*Food - January 15, 2005*

MEAL 1	 
 eggwhites	6 raw 
 egg yolk	1 raw 
 oats	1/3 cup dry 
 fish oils	1 cap 
 flax oil	1 tsp 


 MEAL 2	 
 ON 100% whey	1 scoop 
 Berries	3/4 cup 
 fish oils	2 caps 
 flax oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 3	 
 Tilapia	4 o. 
 Brown Rice	1/2 cup 
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 fish oils	1 cap 
 olive oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 4	 
 Tilapia	4.25 oz 
 Apple (med)	half 
 fish oils	2 caps 
 flax oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 5	 
 Tilapia	3.5 oz. 
 Lentils	0.75 oz 
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 fish oils	2 caps 
 olive oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 6	 
 Tuna	4 oz.  
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 fish oils	2 caps 
 olive oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 7	 
 ON 100% whey	1 scoop 
 FF CC	4 oz. 
 Heavy Cream	1 oz. 

 Totals 

 Calories: 1965 
 Fat: 86.5 
 Carbs: 94.5 
 Prot: 197 


 I had to add an extra meal in because i've been awake longer than i thought i would be... had to keep eating. 24 hour nutrition and all... so i'm over my calories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and of course looking at those numbers makes me feel like a fat pig. but i'll get over it. 

 Oh... 

 BW (AM) - 103.5 lb 
 BW (PM) - 105 lb


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A STROBE LIGHT NECKLACE?!?!?!! HAHAHAHAH Hey man, whatever work for ya. I wouldn't give my number to a guy wearing a strobe light, but that's just me. hahahhahahaah! Good luck with the date!


sure you would...

ok..maybe not ANY guy who is wearing it....
it get their attention..then I take over..

also..the asswipes see me too! The see the light before they see me..so by the time I get there..they are correcting whatever they KNOW I am going to tell them to correct...
all purpose light!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks! Funny thing is I sortof don't want that job now. I mean i WANT it, but i don't think it's the right move to make. I have finally started getting recognized by members and stuff where I am now, and I truly feel that I'm on the verge of finally making a sale here (which ultimately is what this job and that other job are all about anyway, sad to say). I just committed to doing that kids' class starting next month. And I have started to get private clients in that area, which is convenient since I can be at the gym and go to their houses in a matter of minutes.
> 
> This other job will require that I'm down on south beach almost 50 hours a week (it's mandatory for new hires, and they tell you what hours you will work, no exceptions). That will leave very little (or no) time for me to have private clients, which is where the money will really be at.
> 
> So I'm hesitant. I mean, I will show up at the interview, but i feel like I'm going to waste that guy's time and mine since I'm already going in there thinking I don't want the job anymore. Whaddaya think?


What do u think will be better for you in the long run? money / time wise?
the 50 hour a week job is a guranteed paycheck? Can u gurantee at least if not more with the private trainings? U are a smart girl. I know u will do what is best for you. What will satisfy you more? (personally / financially / time management)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

oh..and married girl wrote me back...saying that her 'man' has been gone 13 months..they are married, but not in love..and has given her permission to play...
ok..here's an idea..get...a.....divorce......wow..what a concept...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BW (AM) - 103.5 lb
> BW (PM) - 105 lb



If it makes you hopeful at all:

BW Before Pooping - 189lb
BW After Pooping - 183lb


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey there stranger!  Your w/o's and diet are looking grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!  Doing chest today, and i'll try for the 85   Sounds like you are crazy ass busy down there in the sunny south..hope you are making some time for playing!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi GG!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A STROBE LIGHT NECKLACE?!?!?!! HAHAHAHAH Hey man, whatever work for ya. I wouldn't give my number to a guy wearing a strobe light, but that's just me. hahahhahahaah! Good luck with the date!



that is too funny.  I thought I was the only one who bought these things.    Actually, the wife and I wear all kinds of stroby lights to the bar.  They are a lot of fun.  Now GG, don't you think it would be a good ice breaker?   Since we buy ours at the dollar store, we always bring extras.  Then we can get a lot of us crazies wearing them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If it makes you hopeful at all:
> 
> BW Before Pooping - 189lb
> BW After Pooping - 183lb


 Yeah I was back down to 104 this morning, pp (post-poop) hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey there stranger! Your w/o's and diet are looking grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! Doing chest today, and i'll try for the 85   Sounds like you are crazy ass busy down there in the sunny south..hope you are making some time for playing!


 My diet - oh man... so I've started taking in a lot more fat than I'm used to, and it's taken me about four or five days to get comfortable, but let me tell you. HOLY SHIT. There is an almost immediate difference in the way your body feels. I'm doing 40% protein, 40% fat, 20% carbs right now, and I've felt like kicking myself for being so scared of fat in the past.

 I did chest today, but didn't do a bench, did all dumbell work. Had some new pb's as well. Gonna post that all later. Just walked in the door. Before the sun went down, for a change 

 No playing right now. I will be playing in 32 days when I get my happy ass back up to New York. But right now, all work/eat/workout/sleep. Hahahaha!

 What's doin' with you? I have not been by your journal. So sorry. I will today though. Now that i have all this unexpected free time this afternoon! I'm working 14 hours tomorrow and thursday so my boss told me to go home today mid day.  

 Fine by me, more time to work on my own PT stuff.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is too funny.  I thought I was the only one who bought these things.   Actually, the wife and I wear all kinds of stroby lights to the bar. They are a lot of fun. Now GG, don't you think it would be a good ice breaker?   Since we buy ours at the dollar store, we always bring extras.  Then we can get a lot of us crazies wearing them.


 No no... i'm not a strobelight kinda girl. I'm more of the observant, kinda quiet (but quiet waters run deep!) kinda girl.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

*Workout - January 17, 2005*

*Chest
*
_Flat Bench DB Press
_RI: 1 min.

 1 x 30lb x 10
 1 x 35lb x 3 (*PB!*) > 30lb x 5 (RI: 1.5 min to try to go for 35lb again)
 1 x 35lb x 6 (nailed it)
 1 x 30lb x 12 

 Notes: Instead of doing BB bench press, I went with dumbells today. I intended to do 1-minute rest intervals throughout, but in order to get my 35lb goal, I rested a little longer before that next set and nailed it for six and almost passing out. Why did I think 35lb was lighter than that? It was farking heavy! 

_Incline DB Press_
 RI: 1 min.

 1 x 25lb x 10
 1 x 30lb x 8 (RI: 1.5 min to go for 35lb)
 1 x 35lb x 6 (with spotter)
 1 x 25lb x 11F

Notes: I asked a nice man next to me to spot me for that set because it really felt like my arms were gonna rip right off at the shoulder. I wanted to keep good form, and press evenly with both arms, and my spotter was great. He didn't touch me until i think maybe he saw my eyes rolling back into my head on the last rep with the 35's. Then he gently put his hands underneath my elbows and let me push it up on my own before taking the weights off my hands and asking me if I was ok. Hahahahahaha!

_Incline DB Fly on Swiss Ball_
 RI: 45 seconds

 1 x 10lb x 15 (blah)
 1 x 15lb x 10 (hmmm)
 1 x 20lb x 8 (uh-oh)
 1 x 25lb x 7F (HOLY FUCK)

Notes: OK, so I started out kinda light. I thought it would be tougher because I had to also keep my balance and keep my hips tucked and all, but 10lbs was a wasted set, imo. On 15, I was starting to feel it, and it was getting harder to keep my form. On 20, I almost fell off the ball so I started the set again after only two reps. On 25, I um... yeah. I fell off the ball trying to just lift the dumbell to starting position. Hahahaha. Luckily, everyone else in my area was too busy gawking at some half-naked ghetto chick in coochie cutter light blue shorts doing deadlifts (with horrible form, mind you), so no one saw my fall. I got back on, and managed to push out an extra one (was only going for 6 but had one more in me).
_
 Cable Crossovers_
 RI: 40 seconds

 1 x #2 x 10
 1 x #3 x 8
 1 x #4 x 5F (*PB!*)

Notes: Dammit. I keep forgetting to look up the reference chart to see how much weight these stupid numbered stacks are.

 Pushups w/ DB Row
 RI: 30 sec.

 1 x 10
 1 x 7F

 Notes: First time I ever do these and they're awesome. But it was too much. It looked easier than it turned out to be, mostly in keeping my balance on the arm that wasn't rowing, after doing all that other chest work.

_Crossover Pushups _
 (I don't know what to call them, I'll describe them in a bit)
 RI: 30 sec.

 1 x 8F

Notes: Basically you grab a step (like from step aerobics class), with or without risers, depending on what level you desire to suffer. Get in a pushup position facing a short edge of the step (left or right edge). Place Left hand on right corner of step, place right hand on floor, push up, cross right hand over left, and place on left corner of step, cross left hand under, and walk over to place it on the floor on the other side of the step. Lower and come up, and repeat to the other side, etc. Does that even make sense? It's like you're crawling from side to side on the edge of the step. Anyway, yeah. Hard work. 

_Pushups with Toes on Physioball
_RI: 30 sec.

 1 x 10
 1 x 8F

 Notes: This was overkill. I should have stopped with the previous exercise.  I never get sore, but I am today. Right next to my armpits, mostly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

*Bodyfat Testing...*

.... ya learn something new every day.

 So last thursday I had a friend at the club measure my bodyfat. We went all out, did the Parillo 9-point test. I came out to 21.18%. I temporarily flipped out because I couldn't POSSIBLY be at 20-anything%. But OK. I accepted it. To verify, I went down the street to another gym and had another person do it again, on one of those scales with the little handle bars where you grab on and it spits out a print out. 20%. 

  Ok... I accepted that as well... moving on with my life. 

 Then at Fundamentals training for my job, they start going over body composition (same day), and I get to have my BF tested AGAIN! Calipers again, 9-point. This time, 24%! 

 After this one, I just kinda said to myself, "Ivonne, forget it. That's just a number. Look at what you see in the mirror and go by that."

 So I send my skinfold mm's from that first test to someone who's been helping me out with diet stuff, and I get back a reply telling me that I'm actually at about 14.3% because the 9-point test isn't really valid on a woman until she is at like 10-11% BF, and instead I should have been measured with the JP7, the 7-point skinfold test.

 So of course, I've been doing 9-point BF Test on everyone and their grandmother at the gym over the past week, and now I wonder if I've probably grossly overestimated their BF and sent them all home feeling terrible about themselves.  

Here is a link to some BF test info.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey GG!
SEE! NT can feel me on the strobe lights..and HE is MR. PARTY CENTRAL! 
yeah!

Good job on the DB press! Feels great toget that new weight up, eh? When u get off the bench, and you can see again and look around to get your bearings..and see a couple people that watched u put it up, give u the "attaboy" nod...good stuff!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Mike! Yep! I feel like a retard because it's JUST 35lb!! But man... It was friggin HEAVY.

 And HELLOOOOO... got patience? Looks like someone didn't want to wait after clicking "submit" the first time! hahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice PB's


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike! Yep! I feel like a retard because it's JUST 35lb!! But man... It was friggin HEAVY.
> 
> And HELLOOOOO... got patience? Looks like someone didn't want to wait after clicking "submit" the first time! hahahaha!


I'm afraid I dunno WHAT u are talking about...
maybe those HUGE weights that almost made u pass out..are making u see things..


ok..it's 35 lbs and heavy to you..there are lots of women who can't do that...so..take it for what it is..a PB for you.
It matters not what anybody else in the gym can or cannot do. It is only important what Ms. Ivy can do..and it looks good on you.
there ya go.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

*Food - January 17, 2005*

Food - January 17, 2005

 MEAL 1    
 eggwhites    6 raw
 egg yolk    1 raw
 oats    1/3 cup dry
 fish oils    1 cap
 flax oil    1 tsp

 MEAL 2    
 ON 100% whey    1 scoop
 Berries    1 cup
 fish oils    1 cap
 flax oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 3    
 Ex. Lean Ground Turkey    3.5 o.
 Brown Rice    1/2 cup
 Broccoli    1 cup
 fish oils    1 cap
 flax oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 4    
 Ex. Lean Ground Turkey    3.5 o.
 Apple (med)    half
 fish oils    2 caps
 flax oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 5    
 Chicken    3 oz.
 Lentils    0.75 oz
 Broccoli    1 cup
 flax oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 6    
 Chicken    3 oz.
 Romaine Lettuce    1 cup shredded
 flax oil    2 tsp.

 Calories 1647
 Fat 73
 Carbs 85
 Prot 162

 *** I MAY EAT ONE MORE MEAL (cottage cheese, with some heavy cream and cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice) because I've been up since 430, and started eating earlier today... my meal 6 will be at 8 PM and I will probably not go to bed until about 1030.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmmm..I may eat more today too..of course, I have only gotten up 3 hours ago.. 
u should smell my house...I just baked up a batch of chicken..and it smells...GOOOOOD!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmmmm..I may eat more today too..of course, I have only gotten up 3 hours ago..
> u should smell my house...I just baked up a batch of chicken..and it smells...GOOOOOD!


 
 MMMMM yummy.  I made chicken last night... lemon pepper in a skillet for a change. I always use the foreman buti didn't feel like cleaning it last night if i were to use it, so i opted for the skillet.  Long time since i'd used it for chicken.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah I was back down to 104 this morning, pp (post-poop) hahahahahaha!



I was just joking about that.  A 6 pound shit would be a sight the behold.  Oddly enough, I weighed myself this morning and the scale read 183.  WTF.  I was 187...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 17, 2005)

GG I MISS YOU


LONG TIME NO CHAT... whats up!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

De ja vue!  Hey Ivy!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 18, 2005)

*Workout - January 18, 2005*

*BACK* 

_WG Pulldowns 
_RI: 60 sec. 

 65/10 
 75/8 
 80/7F 

_CG Seated Row_ 
 RI: 60 sec 

 55/10 
 65/8 
 80/7F 

_RG Assisted Pullups 
_RI: 60 sec.  

 #8(40lb)/10 
 #7(34lb)/8 
 #5(22lb)/6F 

_WG Seated Row_ 
 RI: 60 sec.  

 65/10 
 70/8 
 75/5F 

_Bent-Over DB Row_ 
 RI: No rest, alternating left and right 

 20/10 
 25/8 
 30/5(L) 6(R) 

_Bent-Over Lateral Side Raises_ 
 RI: 45 sec. 

 12/10 
 15/8 (barely) 
 20/6 (last two with horrible form, but it's a *pb* nonetheless!) 

_Rev. Pec Dec.  
_RI: 45 sec. 

 45/10 
 55/8 
 60/4F 

_Hyperextensions with 25lb plate_ 
 RI: 40 sec. 

 20 
 16 
 16


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 18, 2005)

*Food - January 18, 2005*

MEAL 1	500 AM 
 eggwhites	6 raw 
 egg yolk	1 raw 
 oats	1/3 cup dry 
 fish oils	1 cap 
 flax oil	1 tsp 


 MEAL 2	830 AM 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Apple (med)	half 
 flax oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 3	12 Noon 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 sweet potato	3 oz. 
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 flax oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 4	330 PM 
 ON 100% whey	1 scoop 
 Apple (med)	half 
 Heavy Cream	1 oz. 


 MEAL 5	645 PM 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Lentils	0.75 oz 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 flax oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 6	10 PM 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 flax oil	2 tsp. 

 TOTALS 

 Calories: 1656	 
 Fat: 73 
 Carbs: 81.5 
 Protein: 166


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 18, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> GG I MISS YOU
> 
> 
> LONG TIME NO CHAT... whats up!


 i'mw orking like crazy... trying to pay my rent, ya know?  done a little bit of traveling, too...

 how were your holidays? when was the last time we talked? how are you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I was just joking about that. A 6 pound shit would be a sight the behold. Oddly enough, I weighed myself this morning and the scale read 183. WTF. I was 187...


 HAHAHAH! well joking or not, i really was back down to 104 after pooping! 

 hey if you've had a high fiber day, a 6-pound shit is not entirely unrealistic! hahahaha!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 18, 2005)

And where alse can you go and talk about your BM in public and not worry about it?  LOL ... hiya GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> And where alse can you go and talk about your BM in public and not worry about it?  LOL ... hiya GG


 I'm not much of a delicate flower. I'll talk abotu my BM with anyone. hahahahahaha!

 Hi BC!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

nice workout, Ivy!
sounds INTENSE! bet it wore you out?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice workout, Ivy!
> sounds INTENSE! bet it wore you out?


 it did, actually! I was beat. But it felt great! thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

hope u burned enuf cals for the both of us!
(I have missed the gyma few days in a row...was not able to get there..not enuf time)

hopefully this afternoon...
Had a date for tonight...had to reschedule..buddy is leaving for Iraq on Satrday, adn tonight is last time I will be able to see him for a month...she was understading..
kinda funny..small world: We were talking on the phone and she told me where she works...my 'sister' trained her, and they are friends! She knows all Cathy's daughters, and mother. (her mother <kathy> and my mother have been best friends since they were in the 1st grade..) so Cathy and I are more or less family. Dam...I BETTER treat this girl absoloutly right...if I don't....she'll tell Cathy.and she won't feed me anymore..

oh...and it would also most likely get back to MY mother..and she'd break out the hickey stick..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hope u burned enuf cals for the both of us!
> (I have missed the gyma few days in a row...was not able to get there..not enuf time)
> 
> hopefully this afternoon...
> ...



  You're cheating on me?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

nope...but it would help if u lived...HERE!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

nu uh, you come HERE


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

nuh uh...u come here..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

:d


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

wassat?    Did you mean


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

I do belive I did..well, there ya go..it is official..In am tired, and going to bed. have a super day!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Nite Nite


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Good morning Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy


 Good morning (errr almost evening now!)... 

 HOw are ya? WHERE are you? WHy aren't you replying?! Come on! I'm bored here. watching chicken go round and round on a little showtime rotisserie!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

hmmm....did u put spices on the chicken? How do u like the showtime? I've wanted one, but have not yet bought one...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmmm....did u put spices on the chicken? How do u like the showtime? I've wanted one, but have not yet bought one...


 very simple thingy i did:

 three big chicken breasteses at a time. i squeeze some fresh lemon on them, then use McCormick's Salt Free Herb Blend all over them. Rub that in really well, and then put in the little "cage" or "basket" and set the timer for 45 minutes.

 THEY ARE DELICIOUS.

 THe rotisserie is my mom's. I have no room in my apartment for such a delightful gadget. So I take advantage when I come over here sometimes to cook up some fish fillets, chicken breast, etc. MAN....

 When I have a bigger kitchen, I may consider investing some money in one of these.

 As for clean up. PAIN IN THE ASS, but not much worse or better in that department than my george forman grilll, so I don't give a crap. The payoff is great.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

I need to hurry up and either get my grill fixed..or go buy another one..

there is a seasoning I use..and it is AWESOME! It is: Lawry's perfect blend. I put it on my chicken..I even put it in my rice (when cooking) and on eggs. U should look for it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I need to hurry up and either get my grill fixed..or go buy another one..
> 
> there is a seasoning I use..and it is AWESOME! It is: Lawry's perfect blend. I put it on my chicken..I even put it in my rice (when cooking) and on eggs. U should look for it.


 if it's got salt or any kind of preservatives/acids I won't use it. What does it have?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 19, 2005)

I just don't like the flavor of salt and avoid it ... even my lemon pepper has to be salt free.  Healthy eating is a side benifit ... 

 I've been using the Ronco Showtime Platinum rotisserie and love it.  Ima freak on no grease cooking and love this thing.  I used a pan to flash cook a couple of steaks for the Steelers game ... first time I've not used that Ronco in two months.  Well ... 'cept for the crock-pot.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

*Food - January 19, 2005*

MEAL 1 - 530 AM 
 eggwhites 6 raw 
 egg yolk 1 raw 
 oats 1/3 cup dry 
 fish oils 1 cap 
 flax oil 1 tsp 


 MEAL 2 - 845 AM 
 Chicken 3 oz. 
 Apple (med) half 
 flax oil 2 tsp. 


 MEAL 3 - 115 PM (didn't mean to go THIS long, but had an unexpected client, couldn't say no) 
 Chicken 3 oz. 
 sweet potato 3 oz. 
 Broccoli 1 cup 
 flax oil 2 tsp. 


 MEAL 4 - 400 PM 
 Chicken 3 oz. 
 Apple (med) half 
 flax oil 2 tsp. 


 MEAL 5 - 630 PM 
 Chicken 3 oz. 
 Lentils 0.75 oz 
 Romaine Lettuce 1 cup shredded 
 flax oil 2 tsp. 


 MEAL 6 - 930 PM 
 Chicken 3 oz. 
 Romaine Lettuce 1 cup shredded 
 flax oil 2 tsp. 

 Calories: 1682	 
 Fat: 72.5	 
 Carbs: 78.5	 
 Protein: 172


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I just don't like the flavor of salt and avoid it ... even my lemon pepper has to be salt free. Healthy eating is a side benifit ...
> 
> I've been using the Ronco Showtime Platinum rotisserie and love it. Ima freak on no grease cooking and love this thing. I used a pan to flash cook a couple of steaks for the Steelers game ... first time I've not used that Ronco in two months. Well ... 'cept for the crock-pot.


 i want one so badly... hahhahaah! That and like, um. a REAL OVEN. hahhahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

A real oven hahahahaha  I LOL'ed hahahaha

Your going to shrivel up, and blow away.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A real oven hahahahaha  I LOL'ed hahahaha
> 
> Your going to shrivel up, and blow away.


 hahhahahaha WTF? hahahahahaahahahahahah!

 no i mean i have no oven in my apartment. baking is pretty much out of the question. my mom offered to give me a toaster oven, but i have NOWHERE to put it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

I mean, your not eating much.  Arent you hungry hehe 

Yea, thats why its so funny.. I have seen your appt


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I mean, your not eating much.  Arent you hungry hehe
> 
> Yea, thats why its so funny.. I have seen your appt


 I'm fucking starving. yes. thanks for reminding me, during the first five minutes of the evenig when i wasn't thinking of food. hahhahaahahah way to go.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 19, 2005)

That's OK GG it aint easy to do what you've done ... starvation has its own rewards.  

 Of course I type this with one hand as I eat some of the roast I made in the crock-pot today.  It's good too 

 I need to get some pics up so you don't think I'm a fat dude 

 I'll be starting a journal soon so you can come pick on me there ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> if it's got salt or any kind of preservatives/acids I won't use it. What does it have?


I dunno...Ms. Picky..but it is GOOOD!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 20, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> That's OK GG it aint easy to do what you've done ... starvation has its own rewards.
> 
> Of course I type this with one hand as I eat some of the roast I made in the crock-pot today.  It's good too
> 
> ...


 I can pick on you right here, but gosh, going to your very own journal to pick on you and harass you would be so much more fun. Not to mention all the whoring I could do there! WOOT WOOT! hahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahhahahaha WTF? hahahahahaahahahahahah!
> 
> no i mean i have no oven in my apartment. baking is pretty much out of the question. my mom offered to give me a toaster oven, but i have NOWHERE to put it.


um..the kitchen?
How do you not have an oven in the kitchen? I am now curious..and hungry..must go eat...hiya Ivy!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahhahahaha WTF? hahahahahaahahahahahah!
> 
> no i mean i have no oven in my apartment. baking is pretty much out of the question. my mom offered to give me a toaster oven, but i have NOWHERE to put it.



How can you  not have an oven?  Isn't that illegal to rent an apartment without the basic necessities????

Good morning Ivy


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm horny


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

okay, now i am really horny. 


ugh....this sucks.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 20, 2005)

p - thanks for letting me know.  If I'd read this message sooner, I'd been on the next plane out to NYC to help you with that. But I just got home now  and I'm sure you've taken care of business by now... darn. maybe next time? Maybe in a month.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

Is that you in that avi?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is that you in that avi?


 yep.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

You look really good


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You look really good


 THANK YOU


----------



## BritChick (Jan 20, 2005)

Sweet avi GG, loving that!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is that you in that avi?




I would wreck that.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> p - thanks for letting me know.  If I'd read this message sooner, I'd been on the next plane out to NYC to help you with that. But I just got home now  and I'm sure you've taken care of business by now... darn. maybe next time? Maybe in a month.




Well, it is 5am.  I just woke up a half hour ago and I am still horny.    My you know what is hard as a rock and starting to turn the color of this smilie.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

P ... you really got to get out more 

GG ... that is a great looking avi!  The hard work is really beginning to show!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey ya GG.  How are ya?  How them eggs????


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, it is 5am.  I just woke up a half hour ago and I am still horny.    My you know what is hard as a rock and starting to turn the color of this smilie.



Do you really want me to respond to this?! HAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> P ... you really got to get out more


Nah... I'd rather we stay in 


> GG ... that is a great looking avi!  The hard work is really beginning to show!


Thanks, NT! How've you been doing?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Hey ya GG.  How are ya?  How them eggs????



Eggscellent thank you!  hahahaha! Hey i still have a PM from you pending a response, I'll try to reply tonight since I wanna put some thought into what I write back, and not send you some blah reply!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

things are great ... it's been a slow start to the party season so far, but I'm sure we'll fix that soon.  

Good thing you're willing to lend a helping hand for P ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, it is 5am.  I just woke up a half hour ago and I am still horny.    My you know what is hard as a rock and starting to turn the color of this smilie.



And since when do we use the term "my you-know-what" on IM? HAHAHAHAHA! Come on now! Smut rules around here! At least in MY journal!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> things are great ... it's been a slow start to the party season so far, but I'm sure we'll fix that soon.


What kind of parties? Birthdays? No-reason-at-alls? Anniversaries?


> Good thing you're willing to lend a helping hand for P ...



Maybe even two (hands that is) hahaha - among other things!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

no-reason-at-all parties   I think we're going to Vegas this year, so that will help out being able to go hard for 4 days!  

hands ... feet ... whatever else you can think of ... it's all good.  I could send you guys our swing, that would make it even more interesting.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> no-reason-at-all parties   I think we're going to Vegas this year, so that will help out being able to go hard for 4 days!
> 
> hands ... feet ... whatever else you can think of ... it's all good.  I could send you guys our swing, that would make it even more interesting.



HAHAHAHAHA your swing. Man i have a funny story about a lady i worked with briefly and a hook i saw on the ceiling in her room when i went to the bathroom. But I'll save it for some other time cause i'm about to run out to share lunch time with my buds here at my old job (that's where i'm at today - hanging with the old coworkers/friends).


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

ok ... I'll patiently be waiting


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And since when do we use the term "my you-know-what" on IM? HAHAHAHAHA! Come on now! Smut rules around here! At least in MY journal!



My cock is so fucking hard right now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My cock is so fucking hard right now.


 

  27 more days...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 21, 2005)

Get a room!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Get a room!!!


 i knew someone would eventually say something!!!! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My you know what is hard as a rock and starting to turn the color of this smilie.


dam, brotha...we know you are lonely..but ease up on the grip, eh? you're gonna hurt yourself...

(c'mon..that was a GOOD one!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> things are great ... it's been a slow start to the party season so far, but I'm sure we'll fix that soon.


NT rules! we mere mortals, have winter season...NT has party season...
followed by fiesta season, then carnivale season..with a short, stop for breath season then to repeat...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

*Workout - January 21, 2005*

*Shoulders* 

_Standing Barbell Presses_ 
 RI: 1 minute 
 45/10 
 50/9 <--- PB 
 55/6 <--- PB, almost fell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Arnold Presses_ 
 RI: 1 minute 

 20/8 
 20/8 
 20/7 

 notes: I don't want to increase the weight until I can reach 10 reps with this weight.  

_Superset: DB Side Raises + EZ Bar Upright Rows_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 

 DB Side Raises 
 12/10 
 15/8 
 12/12F 

 Upright Rows 
 30/10 
 40/8 
 30/12 

 I didn't do any additional work targeting the front delts (like front raises) because I hit that when i hit my chest the other day, as well as with the first two exercises here. I also didn't do rear delts because i did that on back day. 

*Abs* 

 Crunches on Physioball - legs open, knees 90-degree 
 1 x 50 

 Crunches on Physioball - legs closed, extended 
 1 x 40 

 ------------- 

I also bought a new workout notebook... I was tired of my little fat black book from which the pages kept falling out. Yes, these are exciting times I'm livin' here, I know. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

*Food - January 21, 2005*

MEAL 1	 
 Egg Whites	6 raw 
 Egg Yolk	1 raw 
 Oatmeal	1/3 cup dry 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 
 Flaxseed Oil	1 tsp 


 MEAL 2	 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Apple (med)	half 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 3	 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Sweet Potato	3 oz. 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Flax Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 4	 
 Chicken	3.25 oz. 
 Apple (med)	half 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 5	 
 Beef Steak Lean	3 oz. 
 Lentils	0.75 oz 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Extra Virgin Olive Oil	1 tsp 


 MEAL 6	 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 Extra Virgin Olive Oil	2 tsp. 

 Totals 
 Calories: 1701 
 Fat: 77 
 Carbs: 76 
 Prot: 168


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

How did you almost fall?


Wanna do a little mattress dancin'?.......THAT'S RIGHT I SAID MATTRESS DANCIN'!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How did you almost fall?


 Apparently 55 lb is too heavy for me to maintain proper form on standing bb presses. On the next to last rep of the last set, i arched my back and almost stumbled backward. For fear of hurting myself i stopped there.



> Wanna do a little mattress dancin'?.......THAT'S RIGHT I SAID MATTRESS DANCIN'!!


 And floor dancin', and la-z boy dancin', and all sorts of dancin'...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Apparently 55 lb is too heavy for me to maintain proper form on standing bb presses. On the next to last rep of the last set, i arched my back and almost stumbled backward. For fear of hurting myself i stopped there.
> 
> 
> And floor dancin', and la-z boy dancin', and all sorts of dancin'...



you realy shouldn't be arching your back on these.  Looks straight ahead and as the weight crosses your eyex you need to push your chest through so that the bar gets directly overhead instead of out in front of you.


Lazy boy dancin??  You can't!!  They tip over to easy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you realy shouldn't be arching your back on these. Looks straight ahead and as the weight crosses your eyex you need to push your chest through so that the bar gets directly overhead instead of out in front of you.


 I had good form until i got to 55lb. 



> Lazy boy dancin??  You can't!!  They tip over to easy.


 and then we have a story to tell the grandkids.  hahahahahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

*Workout - January 22, 2005*

*Biceps/Triceps* 

_Incline Bench Alternating Curls_ 
 RI: 45 between s1 and s2, but 30 between s2 and s3 

 15/12 
 15/12 
 15/9F 

 notes: never done this exercise before. Didn't realize how much harder it would be to do curls like this! I was alreayd sweating and getting a little dizzy by the beginning of the second set. 

_Skull Crushers with 15lb Body Bar_ 
 RI: 30 

 3 x 20 

_Standing Hammer Curls_ 
 RI: 30 

 15/15 
 15/12 
 15/9F 

_Overhead Tricep Extension (one dumbell, using both hands)_ 
 RI: 30 

 20/15 
 30/12 
 20/20 

 notes: my shoulder didn't hurt anymore thankfully, so I felt comfortable doing all three sets of o.h.'s this time.  

_Reverse Grip Bicep Curls with 15lb Body Bar_ 
 RI: 30 

 3 x 15 

notes: this was KILLING my forearms, especially on my left one, since my grip is all f*cked up anyway because of my crippled hand. hahaha! Jeez. i need to fix this (must break and reset two fingers in order to fix it, no thanks). 

_Cable Pushdowns_ 
 Tempo: 1 second concentric, 4 seconds eccentric 
 RI: 30 

 60/15 
 70/10 
 75/7F <--- i think this was a *PB*. But I am not sure. Gotta check my old workouts. Pretty sure. 

 ------------ 

Notes: I am going to add forearms to this workout. Just one exercise, at least. Also, I think I might want to combine shoulders and bi/tri into one workout. And use the new free day for abs/core work instead. 

 Working abs on Sunday this week. I had too much stuff to do and had to leave the gym, spent saturday night cooking, so abs are going to happen this morning as soon as i post my food from yesterday yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

*Food - January 22, 2005*

MEAL 1 

 Egg Whites    6 raw
 Egg Yolk    1 raw
 Oatmeal    1/3 cup dry
 Fish Oil Caps    2 caps
 Flaxseed Oil    1 tsp


 MEAL 2   

 Chicken    3 oz.
 Grapefruit    half
 Fish Oil Caps    1 cap
 Flaxseed Oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 3   

 Tuna    3 oz.
 Brown Rice    1/3 cup
 Broccoli    1 cup
 Fish Oil Caps    2 caps

 MEAL 4   

 Tuna    3.5 oz.
 Grapefruit    half
 Fish Oil Caps    2 caps
 Flaxseed Oil    2 tsp.

 MEAL 5   

 Ground Buffalo - 10% Fat    4 oz.
 Lentils    1 oz.
 Broccoli    1 cup
 Fish Oil Caps    2 caps

 MEAL 6   

 Salmon, Steamed    4.25 oz.
 Romaine Lettuce    1 cup shredded
 Extra Virgin Olive Oil    2 tsp.

 Totals

 Calories: 1636   
 Fat: 72   
 Carbs: 80   
 Protein: 167.25

 BW - AM: 103.5

 NOTE: Please don't anyone laugh at me but i have two things to say about my saturday meals:

 1) I had never eaten grapefruit before. it was great, but what a friggin mess.

 2) Completely unrelated to the grapefruit experience, but noteworthy (and somewhat embarassing): I went through an entire pack of _Extra_ - Cool Green Apple sugarfree gum


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!  Is that your back in your avi????      

I can say this with total honestly YOU LOOK OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What do you do to build up your middle back like that?  That's where I need some size.  I may have to start following your diet... if I can.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!  Is that your back in your avi????
> 
> I can say this with total honestly YOU LOOK OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What do you do to build up your middle back like that? That's where I need some size. I may have to start following your diet... if I can.


 Hey sapphy!! Yes, that is my back. 

 What are you doing now for your back?

 As for back exercises - i do a lot of seated rows, bent over row and one arm rows, reverse pec dec, started doing (or attempting) face pulls, but my form is still crappy on those.  And of course pulldowns and pull ups.

 If you're doing all those, you might wanna check your form, make sure you're doing them properly... Also, are you eating properly? resting properly?

 i've been just working out religiously in general. Higher intensity the more i get into it, always (or almost always) challenging myself, changing things around, trying different tempos, weight, splits... But mostly my diet. I am just all over my diet. I watch everything i eat. Occasionally i'll slip up and cheat (like i had some chocolate chip cookies when i went to new york), or I'll have a protein bar (yeah that to me is a cheat! hahahaha), or something like that, outside of my calories for the day.. but for the most part, just strict meals, and consistent exercise...


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

I do all those exercise too, but I am probably not eating enough to be honest.  I posted my pre cut pics in my gallery, my back looks bigger I think, not as wide as yours, not even close BUT I am very narrow naturally, I doubt my back would ever be as wide as yours.... I am not even sure I want it to be, but YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Today is back ,butt and calves for me... here is an example of my power back wo for this week.

DEADLIFTS...4 X 4-6
ONE ARM ROWS...3 X 4-6
CG SEATED ROWS...2 X 4-6
MEDIUM WIDTH GRIP PULLUPS...3 X MAX 
UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS...2 X 4-6
BUTT BLASTER...2 X 8-10
ABDUCTION...2 X 10-12
STANDING CALF...4 X 6-8


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

hey GG!
Nice on the incline curls! THose are awesome, aren't they? How do the bis feel now?
have a super Sunday!


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2005)

Just thought Id stop by and say hello! 

Nice new avi. Very impressive.  Some updated pics are a must now!!! 

Any new goals???? Any plans on competiting? With a back like that you look like a fitness competitior already.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

*Food - January 23, 2005*

MEAL 1	 
 Egg Whites	6 raw 
 Heavy Cream	1 tbsp 
 Oatmeal	1/3 cup dry 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 
 Flaxseed Oil	1 tsp 


 MEAL 2	 
 Chicken	1.5 oz. 
 Tuna	2 oz. 
 Apple	75 g 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 3	 
 Tilapia	4 o. 
 Sweet Potato	1 oz. 
 Brown Rice	1/4 cup 
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 


 MEAL 4	 
 Tilapia	4 o. 
 Apple	75 g 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 5	 
 Ground Buffalo - 10% Fat	3 oz.  
 Lentils	0.5 oz. 
 Flaxseed Oil	1 tsp 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 


 MEAL 6	 
 Beef Steak Lean	3 oz. 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 Extra Virgin Olive Oil	1 tps 

 Totals: 

 Calories  1744	 
 Fat  71 
 Carbs	73 
 Protein 150.06

 BW this mornign - 102.5


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> MEAL 1
> Egg Whites    6 raw
> Heavy Cream    1 tbsp
> Oatmeal    1/3 cup dry
> ...


 
MY GOD GG !!!   That is one serious diet   Diet looking incredible , your pics are looking incredible !


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> MY GOD GG !!!   That is one serious diet   Diet looking incredible , your pics are looking incredible !


 Thanks gary! what can i say. time to get serious again. I started slacking when i stopped posting my diet. i posted some new pics in my gallery tonight, but I will take some pics again at the end of this month, so ill post those when i take 'em.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey Ivonne, what are you doing in terms of body composition right now?  I don't recall you eating that many calories before.  Are you trying to gain some muscle?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Ivonne, what are you doing in terms of body composition right now? I don't recall you eating that many calories before. Are you trying to gain some muscle?


  Yep. that's the goal. Get some more muscle going here... My BF right now is around 14-15%, and I'm at 103lb.

 that, and my new job is a helluva lot more active than my previous job, so I need the extra cals. I hope to get up to 1900 or 2000 cals, but not sure if that will happen. hahahaha! i freak out.

  baby steps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yep. that's the goal. Get some more muscle going here... My BF right now is around 14-15%, and I'm at 103lb.
> 
> that, and my new job is a helluva lot more active than my previous job, so I need the extra cals. I hope to get up to 1900 or 2000 cals, but not sure if that will happen. hahahaha! i freak out.
> 
> baby steps.



Gradual is the way to go.  You are less likely to gain excess fat that way anyway.  P-funk's mini cycles are also cool, although I haven't tried one yet for myself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just thought Id stop by and say hello!
> 
> Nice new avi. Very impressive.  Some updated pics are a must now!!!
> 
> Any new goals???? Any plans on competiting? With a back like that you look like a fitness competitior already.


 Hi Jilly!

 THANK YA VERY MUCH!

 Just posted 3 crappy pics...  enjoy!

 New goals. yes and no. I continue to try to put on some more muscle. I am doing the IM competition , that counts, right? hahahahaha! I told CamaroSuper i would win, and I'm not jokin' around! 

 How are you doing?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Gradual is the way to go. You are less likely to gain excess fat that way anyway. P-funk's mini cycles are also cool, although I haven't tried one yet for myself.


 Did you see the new pics? I'm happy with my progress so far. I hate it the days when i am holding more water, but now that i've been eating a little differently (lower carb, higher fat), that problem seems to have gone away. 

 P's mini cycles... he's doing awesome. When do you plan to try one of these mini-cycles?

 OK i'm going to bed now. can't believe i'm still up - but if you write and i dont reply, just know i'm not ignoring you. just trying to get some sleep that's all 

 Good night! (and to anyone else reading along too)...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

goood morning!
How was the weekend? Mine? was ok..nothing to exciting happened until tonight..u will actually have to go to MY journal to read the sordid details..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Smokin Pics Ivy, holy crap can I ever tell a big difference in your LBM since you finished the BFL comp!  Way to go, you are very inspiring girl


----------



## Balin (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Smokin Pics Ivy, holy crap can I ever tell a big difference in your LBM since you finished the BFL comp! Way to go, you are very inspiring girl


 Ditto on what Velvet said    Pics are looking great


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> goood morning!
> How was the weekend? Mine? was ok..nothing to exciting happened until tonight..u will actually have to go to MY journal to read the sordid details..


 You're such a good samaritan


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Smokin Pics Ivy, holy crap can I ever tell a big difference in your LBM since you finished the BFL comp! Way to go, you are very inspiring girl


 THANK YOU dah-ling!  I don't know that I am "inspiring" but "inspired" i surely am, by all you awesome people here and there!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

Balin said:
			
		

> Ditto on what Velvet said    Pics are looking great


 Thanks Balin! And thanks for visiting this journal!  Welcome!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

I can't believe I JUST NOW got home from working. I put in close to 16 hours at the gym today, well 14 if you count the two hours i took to go to LA Fitness, workout and come back. 

 Had a good chest workout today. Have a potential new client (maybe two!). Got singled out in the PT meeting because of the big nerd/overachiever that I am. Got to do some bonding with  my boss while I pushed him through his killer leg workout, talking about relationships and bodybuilding and stuff like that during his rest intervals. Oh, and I had an EXCELLENT diet day. 

 I am eating my last meal of the day right now, and will post that and my workout as soon as I'm done. I don't have to be at work until 9 AM tomorrow. THANK GOD. SO i plan to sleep in a little more... I need it. Badly.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you get my message?  Incubus sings that song I was wondering about


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you get my message?  Incubus sings that song I was wondering about


 oh! that was YOUR message! I didn't know what it was because when i went to reply i accidentally closed it. hahahaahhaha! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

*Workout - January 24, 2005*

* Chest* 

_Bench Press - 1RM test_ 
 90lb x 1  

 Notes: I just wanted to see if I could. And for being so "curious", I think it made the rest of my workout weaker than it could have been. 
_ 
 Flat Bench DB Press_ 
 RI: 45 seconds (not long enough, imho) 

 35/7F 
 30/12 
 20/15 

Notes: Went for the 40lb db's but no way. Struggled through 35, pushed out 6 good ones, and failed on 7th. Rested. Struggled on only the last three of the 30. Rested, banged out 11 with 20, and then hit some kind of wall and stuggled on the last 4 of that set. 

_Incline Bench DB Press_ 
 RI: 45 secconds 

 35/5F 
 30/7F 
 25/13F 

 Notes: all reps performed very slow. I didn't set out to fail for each set, it just happened. In my head apparently today i was stronger than my body was. I envisioned myself cranking out on these higher weights, but I guess I just wasn't ready to increase the weight today : shrug: 

_Flat Bench DB Fly_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 

 Drop set: 25/4 --> 20/6 --> 15/8 

Notes: I'd intended to do three sets: 25, 20, 15. However, four reps into 25, my left shoudler started giving me shit again, so I just switched over to 20lb. Banged out 6 more before my shoulder starrted hurting again, so I lowered down to 15lb db's to finish out the set. Ended up doing 18 total reps on this... 

_Seated Cable Flies_ 
 RI: 45 seconds 

 30/8 
 25/9F 
 20/15 

 Notes: This is a cool machine where I can do seated cable flies. It's called "Freemotion".  

_Pushups (regular)_ 
 16F 

_Pushups (crawling side to side)_ 
 10 (5 to the left and 5 to the right)


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 24, 2005)

*Food - January 24, 2005*

MEAL 1	 
 Egg Whites	6 whites 
 Oatmeal	1/3 cup dry 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 2	 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Grapefruit	half 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 3	 
 Tilapia	3.5 oz. 
 Brown Rice	1/3 cup 
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 


 MEAL 4	 
 Chicken	3 oz. 
 Grapefruit	half 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 


 MEAL 5	 
 Tilapia	3.5 oz. 
 Lentils	0.5 oz. 
 Broccoli	1 cup 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 
 Fish Oil Caps	2 caps 


 MEAL 6	 
 Chicken	3.25 oz. 
 Romaine Lettuce	1 cup shredded 
 Fish Oil Caps	1 cap 
 Flaxseed Oil	2 tsp. 

 Totals 

 Calories:1761	 
 Fat: 75.18 
 Carb: 71.33 
 Protein: 155.85 

 Extra stuff: 3 cups of decaffeinated flavored tea with three drops of liquid stevia each. NO GUM TODAY. AT ALL. WHATSOEVER. I think it's cold in hell today.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 24, 2005)

Lookin' good there kid ... lookin' mighty good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You're such a good samaritan


well, I do believe in doing the right thing...

Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Ivy!  Hope your day is less hectic today and you can throw in a lil fun!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2005)

you owe me one swing story Miss GG.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Burner ... love that sig man.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, BC!


----------



## klmclean (Jan 25, 2005)

love your new pics!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, I just looked at your new pictures finally.  You're looking really good.  The more shots of you in a bikini the better.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, I just looked at your new pictures finally.  You're looking really good.  The more shots of you in a bikini the better.




watch it pimp.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

LMAO

Mornin Ivy, sorry I wasn't online   I'll PM you my number in case you need it


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> Mornin Ivy, sorry I wasn't online   I'll PM you my number in case you need it


 i wrote ya back, chickie. Thank you


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 26, 2005)

ok here's the thing. i had an AWESOME day yesterday. I was on FIRE. i was in an excellent mood. then something happened that really upset me, and for some reason, it caught me at a weak moment and has really done a number on me. 

 I can't believe I've let something affect me to this point where I'm depressed and stressed out and feeling all sorts of lost and nutty. I let this affect me to the point that today I quasi-binged on ice cream, after doign so well on my little diet thingy there the past two weeks or so. What the fuck, huh?

 Anyway, whatever. I'm over it. I'm re-evaluating some things, and making a few adjustments (to that which affected me, as well as my attitude). 

 And i'm drinking water like a motherfucker, trying to beat the post-icecream bloat that is sure to come tomorrow.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 hey you!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope everything is ok. Would you like to talk about what happened? Sometimes when you do you fell MUCH better, and get others advice and such. Or pm me if I can help in any way.

Dont worry about the icecream-you are super strict all the time, the cheat is probably good for your metabolisim. Besides, you are a teeny weeny little thing!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 26, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I hope everything is ok. Would you like to talk about what happened? Sometimes when you do you fell MUCH better, and get others advice and such. Or pm me if I can help in any way.
> 
> Dont worry about the icecream-you are super strict all the time, the cheat is probably good for your metabolisim. Besides, you are a teeny weeny little thing!


 yeah everything is ok now. Thanks so much for wanting to help. What happened is dumb, but frustrating. someone was helping me with something and i don't agree with some things and this butting of the heads caused a moderate stink. And now about five people are probably annoyed to high hell with me, partially rightly so, but it goes both ways. And I think I'm on my own now with what I originally was being helped with, which is somewhat disappointing, and somewhat of a relief. I can't make up my mind, so I'm trying to find a happy medium with the person who is helping me (but for some reason i don't think there will be one. it is all or nothing). Oh well...

 As for the ice cream... i just feel, well you know, when you "cheat", how that feels... I feel like a failure, like i'm weak-minded, like I'm a fucking drama queen who made a booty call to ben and jerry for comfort and loving in a moment of need and then felt like a skanky whore when it was all said and done. hahhahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As for the ice cream... i just feel, well you know, when you "cheat", how that feels... I feel like a failure, like i'm weak-minded, like I'm a fucking drama queen who made a booty call to ben and jerry for comfort and loving in a moment of need and then felt like a skanky whore when it was all said and done. hahhahahahahahahahahaha!



Does this mean I'm a bad person, if I enjoy it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does this mean I'm a bad person, if I enjoy it?


 no because i would be a bad person too... 

 i enjoyed that pint of oatmeal cookie chunk more than... um... well... no not really THAT much, but i enjoyed that ice cream quite a bit though. hahahahah!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 26, 2005)

*R*-Really
*A*-Awesome
*W*-Weight
*R*-Reallocation


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 26, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> *R*-Really
> *A*-Awesome
> *W*-Weight
> *R*-Reallocation


 RAWRRRRR baby, indeed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 27, 2005)

ok it's leg day today!  YAY!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no because i would be a bad person too...
> 
> i enjoyed that pint of oatmeal cookie chunk more than... um... well... no not really THAT much, but i enjoyed that ice cream quite a bit though. hahahahah!



Oh god that sounds yummy   Tomorrow's night is my cheat meal   Can't wait.

You have a very long PM


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok it's leg day today!  YAY!!!!



Me too, me too, me too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

it's back for this kid...
Hiya Ivy!
Hope your day is better today...don't know what to tell you about what happened..but things usually tend to turn out for a reason...
Pick yer chin up and press on...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> watch it pimp.



Aw, just let me look.  I promise I won't touch.  Haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Aw, just let me look.  I promise I won't touch.  Haha!


 pssst. hey. you guys! just F.Y.I: I AM reading this, you know... I'm here. I'm in the room, so to speak! Do i have a say in this at all? hahahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

um...nope.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

Good morning ya'll! Some tweaks and changes coming in the next few days. That's why i haven't posted my diet/training for the rest of the week. Have some decisions to make about where i want to go. The arnold is fast approaching! woo hoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

g'morning! so, u are going! I am waiting for some cash to come in..then make my reservations...be great to meet up w/ ya!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Morning Sista!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'morning! so, u are going! I am waiting for some cash to come in..then make my reservations...be great to meet up w/ ya!


 yep yep! So's P. And Britchick.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Sista!


 heyyyyyy good lookin' whatcha got cookin'...

 Thanks for the chat/PM. made my morning!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder how long of a drive it his from Kingston to Ohio?  Lisa and I might come down if we dont have to pay for a flight, we like road trips...are you guys planning on staying at a hotel or do you have friends to stay with?  My birthday is in March, I could use my birthday $$ to go


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I wonder how long of a drive it his from Kingston to Ohio? Lisa and I might come down if we dont have to pay for a flight, we like road trips...are you guys planning on staying at a hotel or do you have friends to stay with? My birthday is in March, I could use my birthday $$ to go


 well my birthday is in march also! March 2nd! WOO HOO! 

 As for hotel... p and i are still figuring out what we'll do. Not sure about anyone else. i know kerry might already have her hotel booked.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Use www.mapquest.com to help find distance


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

*Workout - January 27, 2005 - LEGS*

LEGS

  Squats
  125/5
  RI 60

  SLDL with 3 count pause
  95/6 x 3
  RI 30

  BB Lunges Stationary
  60/8-10/x3
  RI 60

  Lying Leg Curls (toes pointed)
  45lb/8
  40lb/9
  35lb/11
  30lb/11-DYING

  RI 30

  Seated Calf Raises
  45/15
  70/12 x 2

 -----

 ABS

 Decline Bench Crunch
 bw/30 x 3

 Ball crunches
 bw/30 x 2 (legs apart and legs together)

 Ball plank on toes
 60 seconds x 2

 -----

 Stretching

 15 minutes


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

*Workout - January 28, 2005 - Shoulders/Bis/Tris*

_Arnold Press_
 RI 30

 25/8
 25/5 
 25/5
 25/4

_DB Side Raises, unilateral_
 RI none between arms

 12/10 x 3

_Prone Incline DB Rear Delt Flies
_External rotation, 3-second pause at top
 RI 30

 10/8
 10/10
 10/10

_DB Curls_
 RI 30

 20/6
 20/4 --> 15/4
 15/8

_Skullcrushers with 30lb bar_
 RI 30

 30/5
 30/6
 30/5

Superset:
_1) DB Hammer Curls w/ 15lb DB_
_2) Pressdowns w/ 70lb_
 RI 30

 10 x 3

_BB Shrugs_
 RI 60

 50/13
 50/12
 50/12
 50/12

 Superset with 20lb bar:
_1) Wrist Curls _(12 x 3)
_2) Reverse Wrist Curls_ (10, 8, 8)
 RI less than 30


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I wonder how long of a drive it his from Kingston to Ohio?  Lisa and I might come down if we dont have to pay for a flight, we like road trips...are you guys planning on staying at a hotel or do you have friends to stay with?  My birthday is in March, I could use my birthday $$ to go


hotel...I need a room mate..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Ivy-
how far are you from Ft Lauderdale? buddy MAY be taking on a contract there in a couple months..wil have to visit for sure...may see if I can brush up on my IT skills and get a job there too...be a change of pace...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

> Superset with 20lb bar:
> 1) Wrist Curls (12 x 3)
> 2) Reverse Wrist Curls (10, 8, 8)
> RI less than 30



if you did the RG's standing like I do you need to make sure your form is good.  Bascially in a standing position curl your forearms up so that they are about parallel to the floor (in a reverse curl fashion).  This will plave more stress on them as opposed to having them down infront of your thighs.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you did the RG's standing like I do you need to make sure your form is good. Bascially in a standing position curl your forearms up so that they are about parallel to the floor (in a reverse curl fashion). This will plave more stress on them as opposed to having them down infront of your thighs.


 this was my first time doing those, and yes, i did them sitting down, not standing. I will do them standing next time. my form was horrible, regardless. i was still trying to figure out what the best way to do them was. i will also probably have to lower the weight to get in proper form before i proceed.

 thanks for the tip.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy-
> how far are you from Ft Lauderdale? buddy MAY be taking on a contract there in a couple months..wil have to visit for sure...may see if I can brush up on my IT skills and get a job there too...be a change of pace...


 i'm not too far from ft. lauderdale. 40-45 minutes at the most, depending where in fort lauderdale you're talking about. let me know if you come down here (so i can go out of town! hahahahaha just kidding!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i'm not too far from ft. lauderdale. 40-45 minutes at the most, depending where in fort lauderdale you're talking about. let me know if you come down here (so i can go out of town! hahahahaha just kidding!)


hey...fat, pale tourists need friends too...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy-
> how far are you from Ft Lauderdale? buddy MAY be taking on a contract there in a couple months..wil have to visit for sure...may see if I can brush up on my IT skills and get a job there too...be a change of pace...



OH sure, you'll move way the hell down to Florida but not Canada


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Mornin Sista!    How was your weekend??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OH sure, you'll move way the hell down to Florida but not Canada


hmm..let's see...warm, tropical setting...did I mention warm? Ocean..no icebergs in sight? Warm. Women in bikinis,...not eskimo suits...warm....the scent of coconut oil...warm....
Can keep a tan most of the year..have I mentioned it is warm there?

hiya, J! luv ya!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning Ivonne.   



> Squats
> 125/5
> RI 60
> 
> ...



Nice leg workout!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

howdy folks... i'm alive, barely. been putting in too many hours at the place where i have leased my soul (bally's)... so i'm exhausted and trying to figure out a better time-management strategy that will afford me the luxury of spending time on the internet like the good ol' days. hahahahahaha!

 I'll try to get to posting my latest two workouts some time tomorrow. I have a 6 am client tomorrow and i just got home now. 

 Did legs on Monday and chest and tri today. AWESOME workouts. both of them. Felt great. I actually puked on monday. First time ever that i puke on a leg day, and for some reason, though it was gross, it kinda made me stand a little taller, a little prouder of myself, like I done good or soemthing. Crazy? Maybe I guess. hahahahaaha!

 OK i have to eat.and shower, and pack my food for tomorrow. and um.. oh yeah, SLEEP. 

 GG has left the building (for tonight).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope you ate after puking.. its quite catabolic   What happened to your friend spinqueen(?) ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

You live up to your name more by the day  But don't forget to take time for yourself now, before your body forces you to


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hope you ate after puking.. its quite catabolic   What happened to your friend spinqueen(?) ?


 (ok i haven't left the building yet)

 No i ate after i finished my workout.  Not after puking.

 SpinQueen -- LOL. hahahahahaha! I'm so fucking proud of her. She is working mad long hours like me, AND in addition to that, she just made the women's pro football team, Miami Fury. Our little SpinQueen is a linebacker on a professional football team now


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You live up to your name more by the day  But don't forget to take time for yourself now, before your body forces you to


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Uh. YEAH, if my goal is puking on leg day in this case!  hahahahaha! THanks greeky. And yes, i really do need to take some time for myself. That is why I have trained my boss to accept and like that Fridays and SUndays are Bally-Free Days. I mean i am not going near the gym except to pick up a paycheck on those days. Hahaha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

And next time you should eat after you puke!!! All that fuel for your muscles that you just threw up needs to be replaced  

BTW, a little late, but nice cuts in your back, G-damn woman!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> howdy folks... i'm alive, barely. been putting in too many hours at the place where i have leased my soul (bally's)... so i'm exhausted and trying to figure out a better time-management strategy that will afford me the luxury of spending time on the internet like the good ol' days. hahahahahaha!
> 
> I'll try to get to posting my latest two workouts some time tomorrow. I have a 6 am client tomorrow and i just got home now.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that puking after a workout has a lot to do with how good your workout goes....
According to what I read, there is so much blood rushing to the part you are working out, that your body can't cope with it fast enough, so you get queezy and sometimes even puke. 
So, I have to say, congratulations on your puke...er...workout..


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

*Workout - January 31, 2005*

*Legs - Hamsting focus*

  3-minute warmup on bike

_  Sumo Deadlifts_
  RI 60

  120/3
  115/5 x 4

_  BB Split Squats_
  RI 60

  95/8 (form was suffering, so I dropped 10 pounds for the next 3 sets)
  85/8 x 3

_  Seated Leg Curls - Hammerstrength Unilateral_
  RI 30

  30/8 (each leg)
  35/8 x 3 (each leg)

_  45-Degree Plate Loading Rotary Calf Press_
  RI 30

  100/10
  115/10
  125/10
  145/10
  145/8

 *spent most of this exercise figuring out what weight to use, so I only really worked hard the last two sets, and by then my calves were kinda fatigued. But at least i know where to start next time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

*Workout - February 1, 2005*

*Upper Push*

_BB Bench Press
 RI 60

_75/5
 80/5
 85/5 x 3, solicited a guy to spot me on the last set but didn't need him.

_DB Shoulder Press_
 RI 60

 25/5 x 3

_Cable Crossovers
_RI 30

 #2 plate/8 x 3
 #2 plate/7F

_Cable Lateral Raises
_RI 30

 10/8 x 3

 *Tried to start with 15lb  but could not do more than 3 on first set. Maybe next week.

_Skull Crushers_
 RI 30

 30/8 x 2
 30/8 x 2
 40/5

 * uh... i was only supposed to do two sets, but 30 felt too easy, so I wanted to see if maybe i should have been using 40. I'll just start with 40 next time. This was the wrong time to figure it out.

_Cable Pressdowns
_RI 30

 70/8
 75/8

*Abs

*_Captain's Chair Knee Raises_
 bw/20 x 2

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 bw/20 x 2

_Ball Crunches_
 bw/30 x 2

_Knee-Ins, on Ball_
 bw/15


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

And did I mention? FRIDAY NIGHT can't get here fast enough. And by Friday night, i really mean patrick. Hahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

> Did legs on Monday and chest and tri today. AWESOME workouts. both of them. Felt great. I actually puked on monday. First time ever that i puke on a leg day, and for some reason, though it was gross, it kinda made me stand a little taller, a little prouder of myself, like I done good or soemthing. Crazy? Maybe I guess. hahahahaaha!




another one training FUNK style!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your puke girlie   ... if I don't at least feel like puking on a leg day I know I've wussed out! lol  Have only puked 3 times from training... all leg days, oh and I once collapsed down a flight of stairs... I was so proud! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> another one training FUNK style!!!!


she's been 'funk-a-fied"?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Legs - Hamsting focus*
> 
> 3-minute warmup on bike
> 
> ...



Your gym has a HS uni leg curl machine?  You lucky duck!!  We have a few HS machines but for compound movements only.  Nice workout girlie..really missing you..come back sooooooon!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And did I mention? FRIDAY NIGHT can't get here fast enough. And by Friday night, i really mean patrick. Hahahahaha!





What do you do for warmups before benching Ivy?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What do you do for warmups before benching Ivy?


 Yo yo yo, vel! I'm here. Taking a mid-day break to do some grocery shopping and cooking for the weekend (yeah i know it's only wednesday, but you know.. time management skillz are being employed here).

 My bench warmups: I actually either warm up by benching the bar for a set, just to get the blood pumping, or I do about five minutes on the rowing machine, or I do a set of pushups, right next to the bench before jumping in and starting my first working set.

 What about you?

 And yeah, we have various unilateral hammerstrength machines, at LA Fitness, not Bally's. God forbid my Bally's should have anything made AFTER 1995. HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your puke girlie   ... if I don't at least feel like puking on a leg day I know I've wussed out! lol Have only puked 3 times from training... all leg days, oh and I once collapsed down a flight of stairs... I was so proud! lol


 HOnestly, thanks, but I would rather NEVER puke. Feeling queasy is good enough for me, i HATE HATE HATE puking. Oh my god, it's one of the most awful feelings in the world to me.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo, vel! I'm here. Taking a mid-day break to do some grocery shopping and cooking for the weekend (yeah i know it's only wednesday, but you know.. time management skillz are being employed here).
> 
> *Hiya Sista..nice to see you *
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Furniture?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Furniture?


 I SWEAR, Ikea stuff makes my eyeballs so happy.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Mine too   They have the 40's decor style I like.  Know of any other good places?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mine too   They have the 40's decor style I like.  Know of any other good places?


 Yep! 

 Scan Design: http://www.inspirationfurniture.com

 Design Within Reach: http://www.dwr.com/

 West Elm: http://www.westelm.com

 Not sure about all having 40s decor stuff, but they have very cool furniture, of the type of stuff one might find in a place like Ikea, as well as other styles.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Kick ass.  When I buy a house someday, will you decorate it?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh, here is another  http://www.manhattanloft.com/


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Kick ass.  When I buy a house someday, will you decorate it?


 Absofuckinglutely. I live for this stuff. Hahahaha! I showed you the pics of my apartment makeover from last February, right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, here is another  http://www.manhattanloft.com/


 SWEET!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Yea, I have the makeover pics.  Plus I read a little later into the blog, thats how I foung Ikea.  You have good taste


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I have the makeover pics. Plus I read a little later into the blog, thats how I foung Ikea. You have good taste


 HAHAHAHAHAHAH the blog. i forgot i linked you to that.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Does talking about furniture make me sound gay?   If so, I can talk about guns lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does talking about furniture make me sound gay?   If so, I can talk about guns lol


 no. talking about furniture is hot. hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

ahem...blog?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahem...blog?



I heard you were keeping one.. you holding out on me?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahem...blog?


 not anymore, really. i used to keep one. i'll send you the link via PM i dn't want to publish it here. Sorry folks. It's not anything special anyway.  Just some of my old bitchin' and writin'.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I heard you were keeping one.. you holding out on me?


 me or vel?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Kerry! Hi Tony!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

*Workout - February 3, 2005*

*Legs - Quads Focus*

_BB Squat_
  RI 60
  145/5 x 2 *New PB!*
  150/5 x 2 *New PB! But i'm disqualifying it due to not-so-good form. *
  150/4

 Notes: i should have stayed with 145 until the last set maybe... my form was kinda off on that. Yes. a measely 5lb made a huge difference. Took SpinQueen with me to LA Fitness today and she spotted me on the last two sets, because i got cocky and thought hell if i could do 145 i can do 150. No. Wrong. Next week I will stick with 145 all five sets and work on getting good form on EVERY SINGLE REP. Fuck that.

_BB SLDL_
  RI 60
  115/8 x 2 *New PB!*
  120/8 * New PB!
*
  Notes: Uh... can we say hell yeah?

_Leg Press
_RI 45230/6
  250/6 *New PB!*
  280/6 *New PB!

*Notes: where the fuck is all this new strength coming from? It must be mental.
_
 Seated Calf Raises_
  RI 30
  90/10 x 4 *New PB!
*
  Notes: I think I should have gone a little heavier on the calf raises


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2005)

I read in your journal the other day, about "Apple Extra" incident. I luuuuuuv extra gum, but we dont have the apple here, yet. Sooooooo I ordered a box online!  Its good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I read in your journal the other day, about "Apple Extra" incident. I luuuuuuv extra gum, but we dont have the apple here, yet. Sooooooo I ordered a box online!  Its good!


 Jilly!!!! HOLY CRAP! Isn't it AWESOME I love it!  So a box? How many packs in a box? 12?  hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jilly!!!! HOLY CRAP! Isn't it AWESOME I love it!  So a box? How many packs in a box? 12?  hahahahahahaha!


Yup-12. ITS GREAT! I think Ive already went though 2-3 packs-the only thing is that it looses its flavor fast, and I swallow 1 to many pieces.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> me or vel?



Jeni.. I know yours silly


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jeni.. I know yours silly


 i was just making sure. thoguht you maybe were being funny or somethin'


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Excellent work!!!  How did the form go south on the squats??  Sometimes it happens when ya push yourself.  



> Notes: where the fuck is all this new strength coming from? It must be mental.



Oh I know............and it's not, mental.  It is just intelligent application of training principles.   You are training smarter than before and doing things with effeciency leading to greater lifts and more progress.  Who helps you with your program??  I wish i could progress like this.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

you should go post that workout at F&B with a big "fuck you" smilie at the end of it.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome work Ivonne with the pb's, holy shit what are you eating girlie?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Excellent work!!!  How did the form go south on the squats??  Sometimes it happens when ya push yourself.


 That's what SQ and i were talking about. She said quality is better than quantity and i totally agree, but I also noted that I wouldn't know what my limit was if I didn't push myself to try to hit that 150 just because I thought i could. Now I know I need to work on that before going heavier. 

 ---------

 Honestly, I think it had to do with me re-reading last night some of the stuff I had written in my journal from when i started weight training with a trainer last summer. Talking about how I had no idea I could have been doing so much more all along until he pushed me. Today at the gym, I harnessed some of that same feeling I had that first workout, when I was "forced" to lift heavier than I'd ever thought I could lift, and did it with amazing strength. 

 Damn I remember my first squat, the bar for the warmup set and then 65lb for four working sets. I thought I was going to fall over. The IDEA of having 65lb resting on my back/shoulders was intimidating, and seeing the bar, loaded up with those little 10lb plates, scared the crap out of me, but god forbid I let that guy know i was scared or that I felt like there was no way i coudl do it. Regardless, I banged out 15 reps, four times with those 65lb. I went home feeling like a fucking BEAST. Thus "rawr" was introduced into my vocabulary.



> Oh I know............and it's not, mental.  It is just intelligent application of training principles.  You are training smarter than before and doing things with effeciency leading to greater lifts and more progress. Who helps you with your program?? I wish i could progress like this.


 Thank you...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you should go post that workout at F&B with a big "fuck you" smilie at the end of it.


 that's not very nice 

 hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome work Ivonne with the pb's, holy shit what are you eating girlie?!




cock....hahhahha


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome work Ivonne with the pb's, holy shit what are you eating girlie?!


 Surprisingly, this comes a week after the "Ben-&-Jerry's-and-other-assorted sweets-that-shall-not-be-talked-about-ever-again" binge. I wonder if I should do that more often. Hahahahaha! I don't think i can stomach it though!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cock....hahhahha


 Not until this weekend... unless you count... well, never mind. No. No cock until this weekend. I was waiting for my cheat meal. hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

> That's what SQ and i were talking about. She said quality is better than quantity and i totally agree, but I also noted that I wouldn't know what my limit was if I didn't push myself to try to hit that 150 just because I thought i could. Now I know I need to work on that before going heavier.



no, I wasn't saying quantity over quality.  I was saying that when you push yourself the form gets ugly sometimes.  It is dangerous but it happens.  I have pulled many ugly deadlifts before....lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, I wasn't saying quantity over quality. I was saying that when you push yourself the form gets ugly sometimes. It is dangerous but it happens. I have pulled many ugly deadlifts before....lol


 i konw you weren't saying that. i was just telling ya what we talked about.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not until this weekend... unless you count... well, never mind. No. No cock until this weekend. I was waiting for my cheat meal. hahahaha!



So I guess this means next week will be all pb's???!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So I guess this means next week will be all pb's???!!!




not for me though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not for me though.


 heh... you got THAT right!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

I feel so dirty..


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I feel so dirty..


 why??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

WHY!?!?!  Have you read this thread?  All the cock sucking in here is filthy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> WHY!?!?!  Have you read this thread?  All the cock sucking in here is filthy!


 don't judge me man... i'm a good girlfriend. what can i say.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Judge you?!  If everything is true here, im in LOVE with you


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

I didnt mean to offend


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

HAHAH i'm not offended! Flattered, yes. Offended, never.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Judge you?!  If everything is true here, im in LOVE with you




hey....you are out of line!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey....you are out of line!!


 Hey shouldn't you be PACKING?!?!?!!?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey shouldn't you be PACKING?!?!?!!?




done!  

toothbrush
one pair of shorts
one t-shirt
no boxers


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> done!
> 
> toothbrush
> one pair of shorts
> ...


 no light jacket? no one pant? no.... um... jeez i'm sure you're forgetting something...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no light jacket? no one pant? no.... um... jeez i'm sure you're forgetting something...




Well, I will have to wear a light jacket and pants tothe airport here.

What type of pants do you recommend?  jeans?  gym pants?  dress pants? 

what else could i be forgetting?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Shaver.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shaver.




oh yeah


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I will have to wear a light jacket and pants tothe airport here.
> 
> What type of pants do you recommend?  jeans?  gym pants?  dress pants?
> 
> what else could i be forgetting?


 pants - um... well you get hot really quickly, so not jeans, unless you can handle it. Gym pants... you gonna go work out in shorts, no? But gym pants are probably more comfortable for you in general to hang out in. Dress pants not necessary.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

and why are we discussing the contents of your bag in the forum? hahahahaha! I guess everyone can give a little input now.

 What else should patrick pack for his weekend trip to miami beach?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What else should patrick pack for his weekend trip to miami beach?



His bunny suit!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 a bunny suit is cute and all, but the birthday suit is my favorite.


----------



## Novo (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> a bunny suit is cute and all, but the birthday suit is my favorite.


Awww, you two are warming the cockles of my 'ole heart again. Have a fantastic dirty weekend (does dirty weekend translate into American?!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

Novo said:
			
		

> Awww, you two are warming the cockles of my 'ole heart again. Have a fantastic dirty weekend (does dirty weekend translate into American?!)


 heh heh... you said COCK(les) HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!

 Thanks, Novo.   How goes it all!? I tried to see if you were on yahoo, but you aren't, this morning. Sorry I missed ya! Let's catch up soon!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you should go post that workout at F&B with a big "fuck you" smilie at the end of it.



 ya, do it 

Holy freaking SLDL's girlie, way to go 
Jake you have a PM


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

oh boy did I ever miss some fun last night   Have a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat weekend Ivy


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, we should rename this the "The Loooooooove Thread"  How goes it Ivy? I guess Patricks coming to visit? Hope you two have lot's of fun!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2005)

Classic


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

omfg - it's friday afternoon. in a few hours, i'll be up to my eyeballs in ... well... i'll be really happy. 

 Hey everybody! Happy friday, happy superbowl weekend, and all that!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> omfg - it's friday afternoon. in a few hours, i'll be up to my eyeballs in ... well... i'll be really happy.
> 
> Hey everybody! Happy friday, happy superbowl weekend, and all that!



LMAO... have fun Ivonne!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

*Workout - February 4, 2005*

*Upper Pull*

_CG Seated Cable Row
_RI 60

 70/5
 80/5
 90/5 x 3 *New PB!*

 Notes: not only was there a new PB on this exercise, I think I could have actually done 95 or maybe even 100. I felt ultra powerful today.

_WG Pulldown
_RI 60

 70/8
 80/8 x 2

 Notes: I could have tried for 85 on the last set, but I would have failed before 8. Not sure if I should've bothered... thoughts?

_DB Prone Incline Face Pulls_
 RI 30

 15/8 x 3

 Notes: I think I'm doing this wrong. P, when you get here, I will show you how I'm doing these and hopefully you can correct my form? 

_Reverse Pec Deck_
 RI 30

 45/15
 45/13F

_DB Incline Bicep Curls
_RI 30

 20/8 x 2 *New PB!*
 20/7F 

 Notes: This hurt like a motherfucker. Wow. Damn. But the PUMP on my arms afterwards was INSANE. I was veiny like a GUY, but in a sexy and feminine way, of course! hahahahaha! It was INSANE!!! Did I mention my arms looked insane?! INSANE.

_DB Hammer Curls_
 RI 30

 15/8 x 2

 Notes: And of course, after the inclines, I could barely lift my arms, I couldn't even do one hammer curl with the 20-lb dumbell. Had to move down to the good ol' 15's.  But did i mention my arms looked INSANE?!

_Upright Rows_
 RI 30

 30/10 x 3

 Notes: Used the 30lb EZ bar, tried for the 40lb, but my arms were still on fire from the curls and i could barely even hold it, so I added a couple of extra reps to each set on this one.

_DB Shrugs_
 RI 30

 35/10 x 3

 Notes: Uh... 35lb dumbells are farking heavy. My poor forearms! hahahaha!
*
Abs

*_Decline Bench Crunches_
 bw/30

_Decline Bench "rollups"_
 bw/15

_Physioball Crunches_
 bw/30

_Physioball Knee-Ins/Reverse Crunches_
 bw/30

_Physioball Plank on Toes_
 bw/60 seconds x 2, alternating left leg and right leg in the air for last 30 seconds, 15 seconds each


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... have fun Ivonne!


 Thanks darlin!

 I have to clean my apartment, shave my legs and pits, and put stuff away so that this place (and I) look somewhat presentable! hahahahaha! And what am i doing? I'm sitting here attached to my computer like the nerd that I am.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks darlin!
> 
> I have to clean my apartment, shave my legs and pits, and put stuff away so that this place (and I) look somewhat presentable! hahahahaha! And what am i doing? I'm sitting here attached to my computer like the nerd that I am.



Okay... the legs and pits are important the rest doesn't matter a damn, I doubt funky will notice anything but you and your INSANE arms! lol

Congrats on the workout, looking great!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay... the legs and pits are important the rest doesn't matter a damn, I doubt funky will notice anything but you and your INSANE arms! lol
> 
> Congrats on the workout, looking great!!!


 Heh... insane i tell you... 

 thanks kerry!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

LMAO...awesome workout sista!  You just keep on getting stronger!  humm, I wonder if funky is there yet?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO...awesome workout sista!  You just keep on getting stronger!  humm, I wonder if funky is there yet?


 nnooooo. he is not. 

 he gets in really late. I'll be sleeping when he gets here, most likely. 

 And thanks -- about the workout!  I don't know wtf, but I love it!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'll be sleeping when he gets here, most likely.



Not for long!!!


----------



## Novo (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> heh heh... you said COCK(les) HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!
> 
> Thanks, Novo.   How goes it all!? I tried to see if you were on yahoo, but you aren't, this morning. Sorry I missed ya! Let's catch up soon!


Bugger, I'm sorry I missed you ... since I'm guessing you'll have better things to do this weekend than chat online. Just a hunch!

Talk to you next week instead Vonnie. I'll try and cheer you up if your place seems empty after having P there


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

hey hottie!
hoping y'all are having a great weekend!
well, bad news..money did not come thru...so no Arnold Classic for me...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not for long!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

*Workout - February 7, 2005*

*Legs - Hamstring Dominant*

_Sumo Deadlifts_
  RI 60
  120/5 x 4
  125/5 *new PB!*

_Split Squats_
  RI 60
  85/8 x 4 each leg (except for set #4 where I failed on my right leg at 7 reps)

_Seated Leg Curls - Hammerstrength Unilateral Machine_
  RI 20
  35/8 x 4 (with 3-count negative)

_Rotary Seated Calf_
  RI 20
  145/8 x 5
*
  Abs*
  No rest between exercises

_Physioball Crunches - legs apart_
  bw/30

_Physioball Crunches - legs together_
  bw/30

_Physioball Plank_
  1 minute (15 seconds both legs, 15 seconds left leg only, 15 seconds right leg only, 15 seconds both legs)
_
  Physioball Knee-Tucks_
  15, with 2-second hold on contraction


 Notes: Patrick was my "trainer" today, and he pushed me to go heavier on the sumo deadlifts and pushed me through the last two sets of split squats where i would have probably quit at 6-7 reps on my own instead of going through to 8 for all four sets because I was getting nasty dizzy and lightheaded and kept "almost" losing my balance. Overall, it was a great workout. I felt stronger than I thought I'd be. It's amazing, how every week I keep underestimating my strength. My brain needs to catch up with my body! hahahahaha!

  PS - Thank you, Patrick!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

wahoo! good job! u know they say, your brain usually gives out before your body does.
I worked out once with the now 'ex'...I swear I was a good 30% stronger....mostly due to ego and wanting to look good infront of her...but it was motiviating as well! Tis good to have someone pushing you, hon!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

> 85/8 x 4 each leg (except for set #4 where I failed on my right leg at 7 reps)



you mean that set where you just went down and took a knee with weight on your back and I had to lift you up off the floor...hahhahahahahahaahahaha.  Lucky you are light, not like the fat animals I am used to training.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean that set where you just went down and took a knee with weight on your back and I had to lift you up off the floor...hahhahahahahahaahahaha. Lucky you are light, not like the fat animals I am used to training.


 Yes, that set. 

 Oh, the shame... You make it sound so much worse than it was!!! I finished it up! Come on! Give me some credit here, pal! hahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Fat animals


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice job Ivonne, it's great to have someone there with ya sometimes to get you to push that one extra rep out, Rod used to be great at that... then he stopped training! lol   

I'm actually really impressed that either of you had any energy left for workouts at all!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, that set.
> 
> Oh, the shame... You make it sound so much worse than it was!!! I finished it up! Come on! Give me some credit here, pal! hahahahahaha!




no, it was great.  you worked hard.  I like seeing you train like that it makes me hard.....oh wait....oops......


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nice job Ivonne, it's great to have someone there with ya sometimes to get you to push that one extra rep out, Rod used to be great at that... then he stopped training! lol
> 
> I'm actually really impressed that either of you had any energy left for workouts at all!!!


 I can't say where MY energy came from, since I'm not much of a sleeper. But well, patrick was well rested, as he would fall asleep just about anywhere... the car, the supermarket, the gym...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, it was great. you worked hard. I like seeing you train like that it makes me hard.....oh wait....oops......


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! What DOESN'T make you hard?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can't say where MY energy came from, since I'm not much of a sleeper. But well, patrick was well rested, as he would fall asleep just about anywhere... the car, the supermarket, the gym...




god, I was out cold all weekend.  I even feel asleep during the superbowl and missed my meal, which happend to be part of my re-feed.  So I am now sitting her pounding down an assload of oatmeal to compensate.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god, I was out cold all weekend. I even feel asleep during the superbowl and missed my meal, which happend to be part of my re-feed. So I am now sitting her pounding down an assload of oatmeal to compensate.


 all i saw on this was "...pounding...ass..."


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome back Sista, sounds like you had an awesome weekend and workout   Nice Sumo's btw, I love that exercise..split squats are friggin torture tho


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like a nice workout, except I don't know what split squats are.  Would you care to explain?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

A.K.A  Bulgarian Squats, one-legged squats


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

Split squats would be like if you were to do a lunge and then instead of coming back to starting position you just leave your leg out in front and perform a squat like that.  A static lunge basically.  Unilateral exercise, can be performed with BB or DB.

What I call a split squat with back leg elevated is what most call a one legged squat.  Which is same stance as a split squat but back leg is placed up on a bench.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 8, 2005)

*Workout - February 8, 2005*

*Upper Push*

_BB Bench Press_

 warmup - bar, 20 reps

 RI 60
 80/5 x 4
 85/5 (last rep somewhat assisted by spotter)

 Notes: up from last week on my starting weight. Felt good. Strong. Asked for a spot on last set because I didn't want to hold back and wanted to go for the same weight I ended on last week at least. Did great. Last rep, my spotter helped me the last little bit on my way up, but pretty much pushed it out by myself most of the way. Felt great. rawr.

_DB Shoulder Press

_RI 30 (down from 60 last week)
 25/5 x 3

 Notes: wanted to try for heavier db's (30's) but decided instead to keep last week's weight and go for a shorter RI. Last set was brutal, but I managed to push it out. Some jackass haitian guy was looking at me from the bench to my right and kept saying, "Too heavy! You are a little girl. You are going to get hurt! Put that down!" I was about to yell at him, "Will you shut the fuck up and concentrate on your 15-lb dumbells there, big guy?" Instead I just hissed (after much IGNORING and him continuing to pester me), "no. it's fine. i know what i'm doing..." The "shut the fuck up" part was implied and he finally took the hint.

_DB Incline Flies_
 RI 45 

 25/8 x 4

_Cable Lateral Raises_
 RI 20 (down from 30 last week)

 10/8 x 3

 Notes: Tried to go for 15lb on the stack but couldn't get more than 3 reps. So I kept same weight from last week and instead lowered the rest interval.

_Skull Crushers_
 RI 30

 40/8 
 40/4 ---> 30/4
 30/8

 Notes: Started out strong with the 40, but failed at 4 reps on the second set, made it a drop set to 30. Finished out the last set at 30lb, which was somewhat disappointing.

_Cable Pushdowns_
 RI 30

 75/8 
 75/7F x 2

 Notes: Though I failed at 7 on the last two sets, I felt stronger on this than last week. Felt good. I know i gave those 75lb my all.

*Abs
*
_Jacknife on bench_
 bw/40
 bw/30

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 bw/30

_Ball Crunches_
 bw/30 - legs apart
 bw/30 - legs together

_Ball Knee-Ins_
 bw/20 <---- was dying, my arms could barely hold me up
_
 Ball Plank_
 38 seconds - i was going for a full 60, but my arms practically gave out under me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 8, 2005)

*Food - February 8, 2005*

Calories: 1794
 Protein: 38% 171g
 Carb: 28% 124g
 Fat: 30% 60g

 nothing special - basic foods: egg whites, oats, chicken, tilapia, brown rice, sweet potato, spaghetti squash, broccoli, romaine, flax, olive oil, fish oil caps, etc.

 Extras: had a cup of coffee black with stevia, two cups of green tea also with stevia, and a sample of some low-carb hazelnut flavored ice cream-like product at the coffee shop ( i guess like a tablespoon size).


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2005)

naw...I think u shoulda gone with teih STFU remark...

My spicy Cuban princess!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A.K.A  Bulgarian Squats, one-legged squats



Ah, I love those things.  I haven't done them in a while, but they are just sick.  You think regular squats take a lot of stabilization, holy shit!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Upper Push*
> 
> _BB Bench Press_
> 
> ...



Sweet w/o Ivy, yer kicking ass!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ah, I love those things.  I haven't done them in a while, but they are just sick.  You think regular squats take a lot of stabilization, holy shit!



No kidding, I can't walk properly for at least two days post bulg squats, but damn they feel good when you are doing them (I put my other leg behind me on a bench)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

I cant believe that guy was saying that to you.. what a fucktard.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I cant believe that guy was saying that to you.. what a fucktard.


 The worst part is that he was with two other haitian buddies and they were speaking to each other in their language (patois, creole, what have you), and looking over at me and then shaking their heads. It was SO FUCKING ANNOYING. 

 Normally people leave me alone there. Some of the trainers or sales staff come and talk to me, but generally they know already to leave me alone until I am done. Ask P. I shushed one of the sales guys when i was getting ready to do deadlifts the other day and he came up to talk to me. Made him stand there quietly waiting for me to finish my set before talking to him during my RI. Hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 9, 2005)

*Cardio - February 9, 2005*

Did 10 100-yard sprints at the track this afternoon. Sprint one way, walk back, sprint again, etc.

 I hate it. But it is a necessary evil.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you fast?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you fast?


 that depends what you mean by "fast". I am faster than my mom, yes. And perhaps faster than anyone on the sales staff at my job. But in the grand scheme of things, I think it's safe to say I wouldn't be taking home any bronze medals in the special olympics or anything...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

hahahahaha..


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did 10 100-yard sprints at the track this afternoon. Sprint one way, walk back, sprint again, etc.
> 
> I hate it. But it is a necessary evil.



Sweet  Sucky that you hate it tho, don't you like how powerful it makes you feel, I love how powerful my legs feel when I'm sprinting full tilt.  How's it going stranger?


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did 10 100-yard sprints at the track this afternoon. Sprint one way, walk back, sprint again, etc.
> 
> I hate it. But it is a necessary evil.


Very nice , I can never do that though ... Even if my cardio is on top of the world , I get bored of doing the same track over and over ... Try to go running in the forest or on the beach , much more fun  And if you want that sprint in , just do intervals .


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 10, 2005)

*Workout - February 10, 2005*

*Legs - Quads Dominant*

_BB Squat_
 RI 60
 145/5 x 5

 notes: nothing spectacular other than the fact that I 1) lowered my rest interval to 60 from 90, and 2) actually completed all five sets of five with good form. will try for 150 next week

_SLDL_
 RI 30
 115/8x3

 notes: again, nothing spectacular. just lowered my RI to 30 from 60. Trying for 120lb next week

_Single Leg Leg Press_
 RI 30
 100/8
 100/6 x 2

 notes: for some reason I thought i could go heavier on this for single-leg, but no. dammit. 

_Standing Calf Raises_
 RI 20
 120/10
 140/10
 160/8 x 2

 notes: wtf? I had no idea, but I guess since I was shooting for a lower number of reps, I could do a lot more weight. I had never gone with more than 115lb before, but then again I was doing about 20 reps at a time with that weight. I could have probably done 8-10 more with 120 or 140. 160 hit the spot just right. Also lowered the RI to 20 from 30.

*Abs/Core*
_
 Ball Pikes_
 bw/12
 bw/6 + 6 prone knee tucks (couldn't finish out the second set of 12 pikes)

_Plank on Ball_
 60 seconds

_Ball Crunches
_30 legs apart
 30 legs together


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Very nice , I can never do that though ... Even if my cardio is on top of the world , I get bored of doing the same track over and over ... Try to go running in the forest or on the beach , much more fun  And if you want that sprint in , just do intervals .



Thats a good idea.. 


Could you run in the sand on the beach?  I remember running in the sandpit for football.. that shit sucked!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

> notes: nothing spectacular other than the fact that I 1) lowered my rest interval to 60 from 90, and 2) actually completed all five sets of five with good form. will try for 150 next week



Nothing spectaular?  Oh, aside from the fact that you dropped the rest interval and completed the same amount of work in a shorter amount of time!!!    Next week you need to change the loading parameter from 5x5 to something else......I see a 4x6 in your future.  Move to something different.  Still up the weight to 150 but raise the RI back up to 90sec.  Same holds true for the SLDL except keep the RI at 60.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

hola chickie! Have a happy weekend! Friends want me to come down to where they are in Jacksonville for Spring Break...we'll see...
I'd be afraid to take off my shirt on the beach...as I fear I'd hear a klaxon siren, shouts of "beached whale!" and people try to push me back intot hte water...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nothing spectaular? Oh, aside from the fact that you dropped the rest interval and completed the same amount of work in a shorter amount of time!!!  Next week you need to change the loading parameter from 5x5 to something else......I see a 4x6 in your future. Move to something different. Still up the weight to 150 but raise the RI back up to 90sec. Same holds true for the SLDL except keep the RI at 60.


 Heh... and after such a "non-spectacular" spectacular leg day, I had the absolute shittiest back/bi day. See next post... ugh...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

*Workout - February 11, 2005*

*Upper Pull*

_Close Grip Cable Row_
  90/5x5
  RI 60

 notes: started with last week's ending highest weight, 90. Did ok until last set, where my boss who was following me around (yes I worked out at Bally's last night, which was "ugh" in and of itself), helped me with the last two reps. Two reps out of five is 40% of the work in a set. I was disgusted with myself for needing help after having such a great workout with this last week.

_Wide Grip Pulldowns_
  80/8 x 3
  RI 60

 notes: first two sets were great. Ok, not great. but very good. Last set sucked after about the fourth rep, and my boss, again, helped with the last few reps. 

_DB Prone Incline Face Pulls_
  12lb/10x3
  RI 20

 Notes: couldn't find the 15's for this, used the 12's added two reps to each set and lowered the RI to 20 to compensate for not being able to use the same weight as last week. By this point, though I know he meant well, I was just about ready to send my boss somewhere less sunny and warm. He kept telling me he didn't think I was really working as hard as he thinks I could be working with my training, that I wasn't going to failure, and that I looked too "serene". Basically was telling me he thought my workout was lame, without actually saying so -- that's the impression I got. But he used to be on shit, and workouts when you're taking roids are not the same as when you're not. And I was THIS close to reminding him by throwing a dumbell across his face. Poor guy. Like I said, I know he meant well, and was probably trying to motivate me. But it was hard enough already that I was upset at having to put in my workout at Bally's, where I just don't feel the right kind of energy to begin with.  Anyway, moving on...

_Rev. Pec Deck_
 This machine was forever in use, so I opted for bent over lateral raises, using the 15lb dumbells that now miraculously appeared out of nowhere.

_Bent Over DB Lateral Raises
_15/10/3
  RI 30

 notes: had to stand there and listen to him telling me how he bends over lower than I do, blah blah blah... I did, or at least I tried, but i felt like my asscrack was going to come out the back of my pants, so I gave him a face, made him laugh and went on doing it my way, which wasn't bad form to begin with. 

_DB Incline Bicep Curls_
  20/8x3
  RI 30

 notes: begrudgingly received assistance on the last two reps of last set, after which he excused himeslf to go take care of some business or other and I finished up my workout on my own...

_DB Hammer Curls_
  15/5 x 2
  15/4 x 1
  RI 30

  notes: WHAT. THE. FUCK. Last week i was easily doing my 8 reps at this weight... Ridiculous.

_DB Upright Rows_
  12/10 x 3
  RI 20

 notes: again, I set down the 15's for a second and someone swiped them. So I picked up the 12's, increased the reps, held for 2 seconds at the top, and lowered the RI to 20 from 30. Still felt like cake. Bastards.

  DB Shrugs
  35/10 
  35/8
  35/7
  RI 30

 notes: OK that does it. I am buying straps today. My left hand is useless. Those last two sets could have been complete, but the fucking dumbell kept slipping out of my left hand!!!!!!! When i was done, I couldn't open or close my hand. It really was temporarily useless. And my forearm was tight all the way up to my elbow. Veins everywhere. It was "unpleasant" to say the least.

  my GOD what a shitty fucking workout. I felt really bad about it. Dissatisfied and disappointed with myself.

 After all this, after my left hand/arm went back to normal and all, I did like 3, CG/RG chin ups all on my own on the pull up bar. WOWOWOW! Now if only i could do that with the wide, pronated grip. 

  No abs. No cardio.

  Abs and some sprints Saturday. Rest Sunday.

 ----------

 Back to that "right kind of energy" thing I mentioned earlier here... 

 Am I just being picky? A drama queen? A diva? I really just feel shitty energy or no energy at all when I try to work out at Bally's. This has happened to me at other gyms before, where I've gone to check them out, and there is just something about the vibe I get there... it really zaps my motivation and my own energy. The little gym I used to go to near my building (the one with the DJ on thursday nights)... that place did the same thing. And the bally's near my mom's house... same crap.

 Now, gridiron club in doral - i love that gym. And for some reason, the LA Fitness in Miami Gardens and the weight room ONLY for the LA Fitness in Sunset Place have great energy for me. But the LA Fitness in the doral area -- LAME. Gold's in south beach was crappy, but the one in Pines where I finally went and checked it out, awesome vibe. Crunch gym is a FUN environment but there's too much to look at and distract me (not the men, they're all gay, i'm talking about the decor).

 Eh... i don't know. Anyone else get vibes or different kinds of energy from different types of gyms? Share your thoughts... or at least tell me what a pussy I am ... or something.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a good idea..
> 
> 
> Could you run in the sand on the beach?  I remember running in the sandpit for football.. that shit sucked!


You assume i like sand in my shoes... or running barefoot. ugh.

  I might do that once in a while, run in the sand, but that "while" hasn't come around this year yet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola chickie! Have a happy weekend! Friends want me to come down to where they are in Jacksonville for Spring Break...we'll see...
> I'd be afraid to take off my shirt on the beach...as I fear I'd hear a klaxon siren, shouts of "beached whale!" and people try to push me back intot hte water...


 Thanks dude - have a great weekend, too! 

 Jacksonville for spring break? That's nowhere near south florida by the way! hahahaha! But have fun! And start working on your tan as of now, why not. Go to a tanning salon and work on your base.

 As for the "beached whale" comments -- i lectured you earlier this year, or late last year (remember?) ... so if there is a reason you cant (or won't)  take off your shirt by spring break, you know exactly why it is! 

 judging by the most recent pics you'd posted as your "before" pics in dec or jan, if you've been working on it consistently since then, that should have given you three months AT LEAST which was/is plenty of time to be shirtlessly presentable. But I digress...

 Party on, Mikey! WOO HOO! SPRING BREAK!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

ok folks. i'm off to the wasteland that is my current place of employment, where the people are cool at least (thank god)...

 got some clients (first workouts) and my kids' class...

 and then a laundry list of chores to do when i get out of there.

 OH! And I'm taking my favorite client grocery shopping because she needs some help. Cheez-its and Taco Bell are not nutritious choices.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

maybe you have bad energy at night?  maybe balley's is a tough place for you to workout at (read contextual interferernce)?  Maybe you should tell your boss to leave you alone so you can concentrate on you workout?  Could be a number of things.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

just please change the reps scheme next week and exercise selection.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

people. i am officially fucking BROKE for the next two weeks.  i have about $35 to my name until the next pay day (two weeks from yesterday).

 After groceries, phone and cell phone bills, gas for my car and well... and that's it, actually, I am down to $35 for two weeks unless some cash clients start showing up. I can just see it now, "uh... mom, dad... i know i said i didn't want to borrow money, but um..."

 Yeah I'm really upset right now. Needless to say. But hey. I got myself into this. 

 anyway, just venting. where else am i going to go with this crap anyway, right?


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2005)

Is the $$$$ a lot different from your previous job?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is the $$$$ a lot different from your previous job?


 uh. YEAH. A LOT.  But i knew that, going in , it would be hard at first. Holy crap. Knowing it and LIVING It are different stories altogether.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> people. i am officially fucking BROKE for the next two weeks.  i have about $35 to my name until the next pay day (two weeks from yesterday).
> 
> After groceries, phone and cell phone bills, gas for my car and well... and that's it, actually, I am down to $35 for two weeks unless some cash clients start showing up. I can just see it now, "uh... mom, dad... i know i said i didn't want to borrow money, but um..."
> 
> ...



Awww, that's crappy Ivonne, financial stress SUCKS!!!
Keep your chin up it can only get better right.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww, that's crappy Ivonne, financial stress SUCKS!!!
> Keep your chin up it can only get better right.


 oh man... i fucking hope so. if it gets worse, I'm going to go back to my old job and beg them for a rehire package. hahahahahahahahahahahah! Or I'll go work at starbucks. They're always hiring. Right? HEll i bet i can make more money at starbucks right now than at bally's.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh man... i fucking hope so. if it gets worse, I'm going to go back to my old job and beg them for a rehire package. hahahahahahahahahahahah! Or I'll go work at starbucks. They're always hiring. Right? HEll i bet i can make more money at starbucks right now than at bally's.


 and you know what else? I am so sick of RUDE FUCKING PEOPLE who all say they are interested in personal training, go through the free session, have  ablast, make me like them genuinely, get me all excited that they may be my clients and then end up not doing JACK FUCKING SHIT.

 Fuck fuck fuck shit shit shit <--- can you tell i'm really upset right now? hahahahahha!

*"GG's IM Competition Journal! Now with 33% more cuss words!"*


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

quit balley's!!!!  that place sucks.  the people suck.  the managment sucks.  the gym is a hole in the wall and doesn't attract the high price clientel that are willing to drop a few grand on training.  plus the trainers there fucking suck, not a great place to learn new things.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh man... i fucking hope so. if it gets worse, I'm going to go back to my old job and beg them for a rehire package. hahahahahahahahahahahah! Or I'll go work at starbucks. They're always hiring. Right? HEll i bet i can make more money at starbucks right now than at bally's.




Ha... Starbucks is meant to be an awesome place to work, tons of benefits and stuff!  It'll come together eventually Ivonne I'm sure of it, I know that doesn't help ya right now though does it.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Fuck fuck fuck shit shit shit <--- can you tell i'm really upset right now? hahahahahha!
> 
> *"GG's IM Competition Journal! Now with 33% more cuss words!"*



No, not at all.   

Is this a free session you give out to attract clients or something Bally's does?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> quit balley's!!!! that place sucks. the people suck. the managment sucks. the gym is a hole in the wall and doesn't attract the high price clientel that are willing to drop a few grand on training. plus the trainers there fucking suck, not a great place to learn new things.


 Well, today is officially two months for me at bally's (I started Dec 12) and i said i'd give myself two months... when i get back from NYC I will make some decisions about this place. I do have a small handful of paying clients there who i owe some sessions to. I'd feel crappy walking away from most of them.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, today is officially two months for me at bally's (I started Dec 12) and i said i'd give myself two months... when i get back from NYC I will make some decisions about this place. I do have a small handful of paying clients there who i owe some sessions to. I'd feel crappy walking away from most of them.



did they pay you cash??  NO.

fuck them.

they will be placed with the next trainer there at balleys.  tell them that you are leaving and if they want to leave with you they can.  if not, fuck them.  you have trained them for a few weeks, not years.  it sucks but that is life.  you need to make a living and get on with things.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha... Starbucks is meant to be an awesome place to work, tons of benefits and stuff! It'll come together eventually Ivonne I'm sure of it, I know that doesn't help ya right now though does it.


 it's like i started with this big plan, and bally's was a LITTLE piece of it, but it seems I'm spending MOST of my time there, with not much to show for it, when I could have probably been doign this on my own with just as much (or as little) to show for it, or maybe MORE instead since I'd have time to invest in marketing myself in other areas not limited to that stupid area full of the stingiest rich people i've ever met.

 starbucks... hold on to your aprons! Here i come! wahoooo!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> it's like i started with this big plan, and bally's was a LITTLE piece of it, but it seems I'm spending MOST of my time there, with not much to show for it, when I could have probably been doign this on my own with just as much (or as little) to show for it, or maybe MORE instead since I'd have time to invest in marketing myself in other areas not limited to that stupid area full of the stingiest rich people i've ever met.
> 
> starbucks... hold on to your aprons! Here i come! wahoooo!




exactly.  you need to be there when you gotta be there and not be there when you don't.  don't hang out at work.  it makes you look like you aren't a busy trainer.  people see that and think that because you aren't busy you aren't good.  you need to look in demand.  train your client and leave.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, gotta agree with funky on your loyalties to your current clients, you have to look out for number one first, sure, you can give them the option of continuing with you elsewhere but heck you need to make money to live!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, not at all.
> 
> Is this a free session you give out to attract clients or something Bally's does?


 Every new member at bally's gets what is referred to as a First Workout... it's meant to be a) an orientation session, to teach them to use all the machines and see what the gym has to offer, and b) an opportunity for the trainer to try to sell personal training. 

 some trainers somehow manage to sell PT to new members regularly. it's AMAZING it is an ART i have not figured out how to master yet, but with time im' sure i'd be able to. However, it is beyond me how anyone would want to hand over another few thousand dollars after JUST PAYING close to $3k for a gym membership into a contract in which they're locked into for like 3 years. A lot of people ask to see prices, after i give them their complimentary workout, but most of them end up saying it's too expensive! I'm supposed to have all sorts of car salesman rebuttals, but I feel fake reciting some of the lines I've been advised to come back with when people bitch about the prices!

 anyway, so yeah to answer your question - it's a bally's thing. And that seems to be ALL i do... give people free workouts, for which i get a measly $6.00 IF the payroll department even gets it right. I've already been jipped like four times and ended up getting minimum wage for a few of these. I'm expecting a check some time next week for the difference (a whole $6.00 or something like that HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, gotta agree with funky on your loyalties to your current clients, you have to look out for number one first, sure, you can give them the option of continuing with you elsewhere but heck you need to make money to live!


 kerry, patrick: keep talking to me like that... get me fired up... seriously. at this rate i will walk in there on monday morning, and be all like, "alright folks. happy monday morning meeting. i'm outta here. thanks for the memories..."

 now it's not even a matter of me thinking i'm not a good trainer. in the past two months, I've realized i can do this and then some. the "training people" part. I'm not so worried abotu not knowing my shit. I know i know it. I know I can be a good trainer and i know that i can get people results if they put in their part. you know? Right now, it's a matter of SELLING myself. That is the part i'm having trouble with and i think that being at bally's most of my waking hours, working people out for pennies only to come home, sleep for a few hours and then go back to do it all over again is really killing any opportunities i might have elsewhere.

 I need to take my whole "loyalty" issues and throw them out the window. You guys are right.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

that is the problem right there.

it is not an oppurtunity to show them how to use the machines.  The machines can be used without the help of a trainer.  they are easy to use and members see that as a way to exercise without needing your service.

it is not an oppurtunity for the trainer to sell personal training.  It is an oppurtunity for the trainer to sell THEMSELF!!  You need to show people the value of personal training.  Why is it important?  (ask yourself then answer).  What can they benfit from it? (ask yourself then aswer).  You need to ask questions get information and feedback about the persons past training experience.  Have you ever had a trainer before?  How long have you been working out?  What are your goals?  Now think about what people can answer to those questins and you should be able to have a reply to show them why your service is of value to them. 


Realisticly there should be 2 sessions.  One free training session and one fitness evaluation assment (which comes before the training session on a different day) so that you can get to know the person better and they can have more time to think about training.  But they don't do that at Balley's.  Why??  Because the managment sucks and the trainers suck.  Walking around that place, if I were in charge, there is not one other trainer I would keep on staff.  All of them would be fired.  I am a hard ass about this stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> kerry, patrick: keep talking to me like that... get me fired up... seriously. at this rate i will walk in there on monday morning, and be all like, "alright folks. happy monday morning meeting. i'm outta here. thanks for the memories..."
> 
> now it's not even a matter of me thinking i'm not a good trainer. in the past two months, I've realized i can do this and then some. the "training people" part. I'm not so worried abotu not knowing my shit. I know i know it. I know I can be a good trainer and i know that i can get people results if they put in their part. you know? Right now, it's a matter of SELLING myself. That is the part i'm having trouble with and i think that being at bally's most of my waking hours, working people out for pennies only to come home, sleep for a few hours and then go back to do it all over again is really killing any opportunities i might have elsewhere.
> 
> I need to take my whole "loyalty" issues and throw them out the window. You guys are right.




selling yourself is hard and I was bad at it.  But, becasue my managers were so good they gave us sales classes and let us role play in sales siutations which help you get more comfortable when the real thing happens.  I know who I can sell to and who I can't.  I am not aggressive about it like some and I don't give the hard sell.  But I can read people and know when to ask for money and when to say, okay this person is not in.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is the problem right there.
> 
> it is not an oppurtunity to show them how to use the machines. The machines can be used without the help of a trainer. they are easy to use and members see that as a way to exercise without needing your service.


 No, i know that. BUT THEY ALL ASK TO USE THE MACHINES. I try to spend the first 15-20 minutes or so just talking with them, getting to know them, building a connection of some kind. etc. Some people i naturally get on with right away, others i'm like, "oh my god... please just go home... gvive me back those 20 minutes of my life..." But most of them are gung-ho about 1) the machines and 2) "help me get rid of my fat stomach. i want to see my abs. do you think i can get a six pack if i do 500 crunches every day?" ugggghhhh.



> it is not an oppurtunity for the trainer to sell personal training. It is an oppurtunity for the trainer to sell THEMSELF!! You need to show people the value of personal training. Why is it important? (ask yourself then answer). What can they benfit from it? (ask yourself then aswer). You need to ask questions get information and feedback about the persons past training experience. Have you ever had a trainer before? How long have you been working out? What are your goals? Now think about what people can answer to those questins and you should be able to have a reply to show them why your service is of value to them.


 That is what i meant by "selling PT". And this is what I do, for those first 15-20 minutes. Ideally i would spend the whole complimetnary session TALKING to them which i've done in some instances, and those have been the cleints to whom I've ended up selling PT (or myself!)... the ones with whom i spent nearly the entire hour talking.



> Realisticly there should be 2 sessions. One free training session and one fitness evaluation assment (which comes before the training session on a different day) so that you can get to know the person better and they can have more time to think about training.


 I agree, but it's not that way at bally's. if you want to give them a follow up session, it's up to you as the trainer, and they encourage you to, but they don't pay you for it. They pay you the minimum wage for it, not even the $6.00. I've done it a few times, with people who i've been more excited about. But it's hard to be excited about working for free ALL THE FUCKING TIME.



> But they don't do that at Balley's. Why?? Because the managment sucks and the trainers suck. Walking around that place, if I were in charge, there is not one other trainer I would keep on staff. All of them would be fired. I am a hard ass about this stuff.


 Heh... oh man. No comment.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

> No, i know that. BUT THEY ALL ASK TO USE THE MACHINES. I try to spend the first 15-20 minutes or so just talking with them, getting to know them, building a connection of some kind. etc. Some people i naturally get on with right away, others i'm like, "oh my god... please just go home... gvive me back those 20 minutes of my life..." But most of them are gung-ho about 1) the machines and 2) "help me get rid of my fat stomach. i want to see my abs. do you think i can get a six pack if i do 500 crunches every day?" ugggghhhh.



Okay, freeze it right there.  I used to have the same thing happen to me.  Now, they ask about the machines.  That is your invitation to tell them about the benefit of using free weights for exercise.  Can you think of a few things that would work???

Stomach fat and abs thing.  Okay, that is where you say.  Your body looses weight as a hole.  You should really focus on training your back and legs as they make up most of your muscle mass and increasing some LBM will up your metabolsim and lead to greater amounts of fat loss.  Have you ever done a split squat (start simple or BW squats to a bench).



> Heh... oh man. No comment.



You don't have to comment.  No one there is intelligent enough to argue back anyway.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> selling yourself is hard and I was bad at it. But, becasue my managers were so good they gave us sales classes and let us role play in sales siutations which help you get more comfortable when the real thing happens. I know who I can sell to and who I can't. I am not aggressive about it like some and I don't give the hard sell. But I can read people and know when to ask for money and when to say, okay this person is not in.


 we get some  half-assed role-playing sessions at the monday and thursday meetings. sometimes they are really helpful, and i've learned a few things from them. but most of the time the whole thing is a big joke. undoubtedly i've become more comfortable in the complimentary sessions and when talking about money with potential clients thanks in part to the role-playing, but I don't think it's enough.

 I do have to say that both my manager and one of the guys in the proshop/smoothie bar have looked out for me on a few occasions and have sent people my way. One of the clients I sold PT to was one of those leads.  

 I am getting better at reading people, but the thing is that at this place people are generally on the defensive as it is, when it comes to handing over MORE money, from what i've noticed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, freeze it right there. I used to have the same thing happen to me. Now, they ask about the machines. That is your invitation to tell them about the benefit of using free weights for exercise. Can you think of a few things that would work???
> 
> Stomach fat and abs thing. Okay, that is where you say. Your body looses weight as a hole. You should really focus on training your back and legs as they make up most of your muscle mass and increasing some LBM will up your metabolsim and lead to greater amounts of fat loss. Have you ever done a split squat (start simple or BW squats to a bench).


 as for the machines - i do, and take them over to both the freeweights area and to the pt/functional training area where we have balls, bosu, body bars, etc. as well... i show them alternatives to the machines, explain the benefits of incorporating various types of resistance training, as well as core, balance and coordination into their training...

 and that fat/abs thing - sounds almost verbatim what I've said to god knows how many people by now. hahahahaahha! I usually get a follow up comment from women somethign like, "oh muscle? but i don't want to get too bulky..." HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! And then i have to go on to explain how women naturally don't bulk up that way from doing this type of exercise, and that the benefits far outweigh the rare possibility that they might be genetic freaks that bulk up after two weeks of light resistance training. (i put it a little more delicately but that is the point i try to make, and they usually end up laughing and adding more weight or picking up heavier dumbells, almost as if they've been given permission to "work out" now).



> You don't have to comment.  No one there is intelligent enough to argue back anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> we get some  half-assed role-playing sessions at the monday and thursday meetings. sometimes they are really helpful, and i've learned a few things from them. but most of the time the whole thing is a big joke. undoubtedly i've become more comfortable in the complimentary sessions and when talking about money with potential clients thanks in part to the role-playing, but I don't think it's enough.
> 
> I do have to say that both my manager and one of the guys in the proshop/smoothie bar have looked out for me on a few occasions and have sent people my way. One of the clients I sold PT to was one of those leads.
> 
> I am getting better at reading people, but the thing is that at this place people are generally on the defensive as it is, when it comes to handing over MORE money, from what i've noticed.




people are always on the defensive, especially about money and especially at that gym since it doens't seem like the plave where people have a lot of money to begin with (and you know what I mean by people A LOT of money as you have seen where I work).  You need to make people feel more comfortable with their money.  I know it is hard.  Usually if you really show them the benefit and that you are worth it money is not an object.  Ofcouse you could always take the hard sell route and pull lines like:

"How can you put a price tag on your health?"
"don't even think about the money.  if you don't spend in on this then you will spend it on a new pair of pants or something that wont be around in a few years.  This is your health and your life.  You need this."

Sorry that the role playing is a joke.  Again, that goes back to poor managment.

you manger (who is awful at being a manager) and the smoothie kid just want to bang you.  




(I wonder if anyone else you work with reads this web page??)


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> people are always on the defensive, especially about money and especially at that gym since it doens't seem like the plave where people have a lot of money to begin with (and you know what I mean by people A LOT of money as you have seen where I work). You need to make people feel more comfortable with their money. I know it is hard. Usually if you really show them the benefit and that you are worth it money is not an object. Ofcouse you could always take the hard sell route and pull lines like:
> 
> "How can you put a price tag on your health?"
> "don't even think about the money. if you don't spend in on this then you will spend it on a new pair of pants or something that wont be around in a few years. This is your health and your life. You need this."
> ...


 HJAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 Uh... yeah. manager maybe wants to. smoothie guy, most likely. and  yeah, some coworkers read this sometimes. It's not anything I haven't confided in them before though, as far as anything i've said. It's no secret that I'm not happy with the way things are turning out there...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> as for the machines - i do, and take them over to both the freeweights area and to the pt/functional training area where we have balls, bosu, body bars, etc. as well... i show them alternatives to the machines, explain the benefits of incorporating various types of resistance training, as well as core, balance and coordination into their training...
> 
> and that fat/abs thing - sounds almost verbatim what I've said to god knows how many people by now. hahahahaahha! I usually get a follow up comment from women somethign like, "oh muscle? but i don't want to get too bulky..." HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! And then i have to go on to explain how women naturally don't bulk up that way from doing this type of exercise, and that the benefits far outweigh the rare possibility that they might be genetic freaks that bulk up after two weeks of light resistance training. (i put it a little more delicately but that is the point i try to make, and they usually end up laughing and adding more weight or picking up heavier dumbells, almost as if they've been given permission to "work out" now).




a) I have said it once and I will say it again:  FUCK FUNCTIONAL TRAINING.  Get that out of your head.  Fuck the balance bull shit.  Standing on a God damn bosu ball will not make Mary Sue's fat ass any smaller.  Make people do real exercises and with real weight.

b) the bulky thing is rough.  usually I say "is what you are doing now working for you?"  the answer is no because they are still fat fucking assholes.  Then I say "as your personal trainer you need to trust me.  i have put a lot of research into my jod and you need to know that I have your goals and best intentions at heart."  "Strength does not equate size." "BULKY???  YOU ARE ALREADY BULK YOU FAT SLOB.  YOU CAN'T GET MUCH BULKIER. HAHHAHAHA....GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY GYM."


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HJAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Uh... yeah. manager maybe wants to. smoothie guy, most likely. and  yeah, some coworkers read this sometimes. It's not anything I haven't confided in them before though, as far as anything i've said. It's no secret that I'm not happy with the way things are turning out there...




manager and smoothie guy are booth dead men.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a) I have said it once and I will say it again: FUCK FUNCTIONAL TRAINING. Get that out of your head. Fuck the balance bull shit. Standing on a God damn bosu ball will not make Mary Sue's fat ass any smaller. Make people do real exercises and with real weight.
> 
> b) the bulky thing is rough. usually I say "is what you are doing now working for you?" the answer is no because they are still fat fucking assholes. Then I say "as your personal trainer you need to trust me. i have put a lot of research into my jod and you need to know that I have your goals and best intentions at heart." "Strength does not equate size." "BULKY??? YOU ARE ALREADY BULK YOU FAT SLOB. YOU CAN'T GET MUCH BULKIER. HAHHAHAHA....GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY GYM."


 i didn't say i do actual functional training. Hell i don't even do that "dynamic workout" that bally's is so gung-ho on us giving EVERY SINGLE time. i use weights, dumbells, etc. But i take them to that area. it is called the PT/Functional Training Area. Most of these people can't even lift a 10lb dumbell to begin with. With the weaker folks, I do stuff like static or walking lunges, squat/presses, pushups, and that sort of thing. i do NOT make people stand on the bosu. I do definitely stretch people out after their workouts. 

 Normally, I ask people what they are doing now for whatever trouble area they are asking me about, then base don their answer i will show them a) the machine they can use since they asked abotu it, and b) a few alternative things using dumbells or bodyweight, and maybe the ball or a body bar, or a small bar with plates. most of these folks are at the gym because the geriatric facilities in the area are full (joke, but seriously... damn most of these people are ancient and fragile).

 edit: and as far as them being ancient and fragile, that is where the balance and coordination shit comes in. if i am to help people, and it is in their best interest to help them NOT BREAK A HIP, then balance and coordination training (whether you want to call it functional training or not is up to you) is actually not bullshit. I clearly wouldn't focus on that with someone like Ana, my favorite, who is 30, young and trains hard with real weights. She "brings it" every time she comes to the gym to work out with me. Even in our first workout, she was 100%. But then we get these 70 year old women who consider a slight bend of the knee a full squat, and who have to hold on to the hand rail and take forever to go up the stairs or -- gasp! -- take the elevator!!!! -- to get to the weight room to start the work out.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> manager and smoothie guy are booth dead men.


 HAHAHAHAHAHA. Oooh baby. I love it when you get territorial! Grrrrr!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

> edit: and as far as them being ancient and fragile, that is where the balance and coordination shit comes in. if i am to help people, and it is in their best interest to help them NOT BREAK A HIP, then balance and coordination training (whether you want to call it functional training or not is up to you) is actually not bullshit. I clearly wouldn't focus on that with someone like Ana, my favorite, who is 30, young and trains hard with real weights. She "brings it" every time she comes to the gym to work out with me. Even in our first workout, she was 100%. But then we get these 70 year old women who consider a slight bend of the knee a full squat, and who have to hold on to the hand rail and take forever to go up the stairs or -- gasp! -- take the elevator!!!! -- to get to the weight room to start the work out.



if someones balance is that bad then it needs to be addressed but not with somthing like a ball for fear of them falling.  just getting them to do a split squat is great.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if someones balance is that bad ....


 yet another reason i don't like workng here... This isn't the type of clientele that gets me fired up about working as a personal trainer. I want more clients like Ana and like my 6 AM nanny.

 Anyway...

 Hey guess what... five days.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yet another reason i don't like workng here... This isn't the type of clientele that gets me fired up about working as a personal trainer. I want more clients like Ana and like my 6 AM nanny.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Hey guess what... five days.




we all want more clients like that but you have to suck it up and train the shitty ones for the few good ones that you do have.


I know....


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 12, 2005)

I forgot to say...

 today i did THREE chin ups, full body weight. unassisted. Like i told P, i could have probably done four, but i had to stop at three because the shock was just too much. I was SHOCKED that I actually did them!

 RAWWWRRR!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You assume i like sand in my shoes... or running barefoot. ugh.



No.. No one likes sand in their shoes.  Cardio in general sucks IMO.. but I think its more productive to have resistance like sand than on the street/treadmill 

The last few posts have been really informative on being a PT.. thanks guys, it was a good read.  I also hope that you can find your 'niche' soon, but it does sound like you need to switch gyms.. or atleast go to another on your free time.  Btw, congrats on the pullups


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I forgot to say...
> 
> today i did THREE chin ups, full body weight. unassisted. Like i told P, i could have probably done four, but i had to stop at three because the shock was just too much. I was SHOCKED that I actually did them!
> 
> RAWWWRRR!


wahoo! grrrrrr baby! very grrrrr!

I did my pull ups like u did..if u see my journal...see? U inspire me. (I turned sideways in the power rack, and used the bars, about 3 - 4 feet apart to do my pull ups on!


Oh, and as far as straps go..check these out:
http://www.versagripps.com/
I use them, and they are the best investment I have made for the gym! They are way better than straps, and hooks. It only takes...3 seconds to secure my hands to either a bar bell or dumb bell and I am ready..as opposed to the pain in the ass a strap...

Looks like I wil be in Florida not this coming weekend, but the weekend after. I am helping the friend move some items and two vehicles there. We should get in on a Saturday or Sunday..and I think I will just hang out and unwind for a couple days afterward. Maybe i can either rent a car or borrow one..take a drive down to Miami and have lunch with ya? That would be super...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy V Day girlie


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all! I'll come back and post my workout in a little while. It was new, a change from the past two weeks. Exciting stuff.

  But first other exciting and positive things...

  1.
  I received some beautiful red roses at work today. Thank you funky... YES dammit, I like them. Really. I do!!! STOP ASKING! 

  2.
 My canadian is back, that means i get some extra cash every week from now until mid-march when she leaves again. Oooooh, you gotta love that silver lining. And she's awesome, so I love my training hours with her. 

  3.
 I have spent the past two days working on self-promotion. Made up flyer ads, and new business cards too. Passed a bunch out at local restaurants, cafes, smoothie bars, some beauty salons, a tanning salon and at my dad's building. I also bought two months of advertising in the directory for a local fitness magazine. I'm the only trainer listed in my area, so that's great for me! Woo hoo! 

 In addition to that, I've been socializing with the owner/manager of a new gym that's opening up closer to where I live in two months. In the meantime he's helping me and I'm helping him. I'm spending some time at his pre-construction membership sales booth, promoting myself with his new members and people stopping by for inquiries, introducing myself as a personal trainer, giving out cards, etc. While I'm there, I'm helping him with the Spanish-speaking population, since he doesn't speak a lick of Spanish. Not sure how long this arrangement will last, but he's cool, and it's fun and I'm getting my face and name out there. 

  4. I signed up a new client at Bally's. Cool girl, but she isn't serious about training.  She just wants someone to talk to and hang out with and "decompress" with cause she works too much. Wednesday nights at 7 PM, I'm the entertainment. This should be interesting.

  5.
  Did I mention I got some beautiful roses all the way from Funkytown?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Ivonne.   

Sounds like stuff is starting to turn around a bit for ya, good work on knuckling down with your self promotion, I'm sure all this will pay off for you soon enough.

Have a great day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines day to you too: *Vel*, *Kerry*, *Jake*... I love you guys!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Ivonne.
> 
> Sounds like stuff is starting to turn around a bit for ya, good work on knuckling down with your self promotion, I'm sure all this will pay off for you soon enough.
> 
> Have a great day!


 THanks Kerry - I just have to operate on this momentum, and keep at it... if I stop to think about my dwindling funds, or stop to stress like I did the other day, I'll go into some pretty hefty depression. I've already been down that road before, and it sucks. So taking action is the best solution, rather than standing around whining like I did on here a few days ago... 

 We'll see what happens next. I'm trying to keep a positive outlook on this. I am thinking of other things I can offer besides training. 

 Cooking/grocery shopping/menu planning, etc. is another option. 

 The kids' thing isn't panning out the way I'd like to, with regards to using my kids' class at Bally's as a breeding ground for business. The parents all know I'm available, and they keep bringing their kids to the class, so they must trust me somewhat, but they're just not biting on my offer for one-on-one training for their kids. I have to find another angle and try again with them. Some of those kids, I could SO see myself working with outside of there. There are a handful of them that work hard, NEED the extra exercise not to mention an outlet for all this energy they have, and the parents like me (if they don't they are great phonies cause they always end up talking with me for like 20-30 minutes after the class!). So I just have to keep at it with them.

 Tomorrow... more flyer ads, more locations. Wednesday, I'm hitting the hi-rises since it's a rest day at the gym. I will have three hours between my last morning client and my first afternoon client. The plan is to put my name out in all the hi-rise condo buildings on my street.

 Next week when I get back from NYC, I'm going to make a list of higher-end beauty salons in the area and hit those next. And then public and private elementary and middle schools. 

 I have to make separate ads for the kids-specific training though.

 I've also been thinking up some program design ideas for 1/2 hour mini-training sessions I could do for groups of five or more. If none of the other stuff mentioned works out, I will start taking these mini-sessions to office buildings. Something fat office ladies can do with their lunch break and still have a half hour to eat.

 OH! I also have these really cool ideas for t-shirts/tank tops. But that will take some time since i have to illustrate each one. Must. Find. Time.

 Yep... when I say i'm gonna do something, I'm gonna fucking do it. Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

HVD!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

*Workout - February 14, 2005*

*Legs - Rep Day*

_Squats_
 RI 30
 135/8x3
 135/6 + 135/2*

 notes: on that last set, my back "buckled" or something. It has never ever happened to me before. It's like my entire torso became jello for like a split second and my chest curved forward, made me lose my balance, and i thought for that one moment that I had broken my back. But as quickly as it happened, I regained composure and finished out the remaining two reps. I spoke with P later and he said I shoudl have just stopped at 6, and that I should check to see how high up I'm resting the bar because I may need to set it lower on my traps. Will make sure to check that next time.

_SLDL_
 RI 30
 95/8x4

 notes: did great. Honestly I think I could have done more weight for this exercise, and I'm not sure why I didn't, after the first set. I guess that whole "buckling back" incident left me a little freaked out. It was still a hard set, but I just know that I could have done more and it upset me in retrospect that I didn't.

_Leg Press_
 RI 30
 230/10x3

 notes: did great until the last two reps of the last set, where I felt my butt curving up from the back rest. Too much weight for higher reps perhaps. 

_Leg Curls - Hammerstrength Unilateral_
 RI 30
 30/12x2
 35/12

 notes: for some reason, I thought I'd have a hard time with 30lb for higher reps, but after two sets with relatively minor difficulty, I upped it to 35, and that last set was suprisingly difficult to complete. In fact, I maybe should have stopped at 10, because the last two reps were fugly.

_Standing Calf Raises_
 RI 30
 140/10x4

 notes: not so bad until the LAST SET. Suddenly it became BRUTAL AGONY. My calves felt like watermelons, and the skin around them felt like it was about to tear.

*Abs*
_Physioball crunches_
 bw/50 - legs apart
 bw/40 - legs together

_Physioball Knee-Tucks/Prone Reverse Crunches_
 bw/25


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> HVD!!!!!


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! Happy V day to you too, Tony! 

 For a second there, I was like HVD? What sexually transmitted disease is _that_?!!?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! Happy V day to you too, Tony!
> 
> For a second there, I was like HVD? What sexually transmitted disease is _that_?!!?


Your mind is a scary place to be, not only are you in the gutter, but now the diseases too????


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

when form gets bad terminate the set.  it isn't worth the extra reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2005)

holy crap...u ignored me..oh the pain..the misery....


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap...u ignored me..oh the pain..the misery....


 HOLY CRAP! I didn't see your post!!!!! 

 I am so embarassed. 

 Really, Mike. Damn. Wow. 



> wahoo! grrrrrr baby! very grrrrr!
> I did my pull ups like u did..if u see my journal...see? U inspire me. (I turned sideways in the power rack, and used the bars, about 3 - 4 feet apart to do my pull ups on!


 I will go to your journal and see!  YAY! 



> Oh, and as far as straps go..check these out:
> http://www.versagripps.com/
> I use them, and they are the best investment I have made for the gym! They are way better than straps, and hooks. It only takes...3 seconds to secure my hands to either a bar bell or dumb bell and I am ready..as opposed to the pain in the ass a strap...


 Meant to go get some straps/grips something today. Didn't get to it. Totally forgot! Damn. This looks good. Will consider it.



> Looks like I wil be in Florida not this coming weekend, but the weekend after. I am helping the friend move some items and two vehicles there. We should get in on a Saturday or Sunday..and I think I will just hang out and unwind for a couple days afterward. Maybe i can either rent a car or borrow one..take a drive down to Miami and have lunch with ya? That would be super...


 You do realize that it is a 9 hour drive from jacksonville to miami, right? If you're up for it, hey, DO IT! I'll be happy to hang out!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Ivy   Good news all around, you go girl, use that spunk to your advantage and win those fat ladies/kids/entertainment seekers over!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope you have another productive day getting those flyers and ads out there Ivonne.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey, if you need help in the selling thing, let me know.

Somehow I have been able to sell myself well, even if I am like the abominable snow man.  I used to think I wasn't a good salesman, but I learned that people liked me and liked buying from me.  Nowadays I close deals for my company using nothing but my charm


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy  Good news all around, you go girl, use that spunk to your advantage and win those fat ladies/kids/entertainment seekers over!!!


 Heh.. i'll do what i can! THANKS!

 I had a pretty good day at the gym today actually. Didn't sell anything, but it just felt good to work with the people I trained today, and some new members I spoke with.

 Tomorrow I've scheduled some more self-promotion time


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 15, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey, if you need help in the selling thing, let me know.
> 
> Somehow I have been able to sell myself well, even if I am like the abominable snow man. I used to think I wasn't a good salesman, but I learned that people liked me and liked buying from me. Nowadays I close deals for my company using nothing but my charm


 So how can i have some of that charm of yours (the sale-closing charm) rub off on me? And get your sick mind out of the gutter!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 15, 2005)

ok first things first... I feel like a kid with a new toy. They finally let me get my hands on the BodyGem today, and then i found this big binder with all sorts of nutrition information and a whole "weight management program" training guide which of course no one uses and no one (that i can tell so far) has been trained on anyway. So i picked it up, started photocopying the important stuff, and then brought the whole thing home with me.

 As for the bodygem and the dietmaster program, I've got two tests scheduled for tomorrow morning, as well as nutritional guidance sessions for each of those clients. I'm PSYCHED. This is what i love more than training. Talking about food and metabolism. I know i still have tons to learn, but I already know enough to be able to help out an average person and it feels AWESOME to be able to do that because that is where they need the most help, IMHO.

 One of the two people I spoke with for like 40 minutes tonight, and he came up to me and asked me flat out to help him get his shit together with regards to his nutrition because he's been training and sortof watching what he eats and has lost 45 pounds, but now he's stuck and knows it's in the diet where he will find the answer. In my head I was like, "You're fucking kidding me right, God? How cool is THIS?" So I grabbed him, took him to an office and we sat down and talked about what he's doing, what he's eating, where he'd like to get to, his lifestyle, etc. It helps that he's as psyched and open to being helped as I am psyched and eager to help. 

 If this week started out making me feel shitty, tonight, as unproductive as it was, sales-wise, ended up making me feel GREAT. It made me realize with a little more conviction how much I enjoy helping people get in shape, unrelated to money issues. I just truly want to help people and today/tonight I had warm and fuzzy feelings the whole time because I put the money issue aside and just sat there and cared and shit.

 It was great. If i could just keep this up, improve upon it, get it going, the money will come on its own.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> One of the two people I spoke with for like 40 minutes tonight, and he came up to me and asked me flat out to help him get his shit together with regards to his nutrition because he's been training and sortof watching what he eats and has lost 45 pounds, but now he's stuck and knows it's in the diet where he will find the answer. In my head I was like, "You're fucking kidding me right, God? How cool is THIS?" So I grabbed him, took him to an office and we sat down and talked about what he's doing, what he's eating, where he'd like to get to, his lifestyle, etc. It helps that he's as psyched and open to being helped as I am psyched and eager to help.


 That's awesome Ivy. I also have a real interest in nutrition and have even condsidered a master's in nutrition/dietetic, (though my BS is not in that area. I am doing law instead lol, which my degree is also not related to.) I helped my friend with a nutrition program before and he asks me all sorts of nutrition/supplement/diet questions. I was also just asked to help his friend out today with a program. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

> One of the two people I spoke with for like 40 minutes tonight, and he came up to me and asked me flat out to help him get his shit together with regards to his nutrition because he's been training and sortof watching what he eats and has lost 45 pounds, but now he's stuck and knows it's in the diet where he will find the answer. In my head I was like, "You're fucking kidding me right, God? How cool is THIS?" So I grabbed him, took him to an office and we sat down and talked about what he's doing, what he's eating, where he'd like to get to, his lifestyle, etc. It helps that he's as psyched and open to being helped as I am psyched and eager to help.





charge that fat animal!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Workout - February 15, 2005*

*Upper - Heavy*

_Bench Press_
 RI 60
 90/2 x 3
 90/1 x 2.5F

 Notes: Couldn't find anyone to spot me on the last set, so I just stopped and re-racked because if I'd come all the way down on that third rep, the bar would have sat on my chest until I passed out or something.

_Chin-Ups, Unassisted_
 RI 60
 bw/3 x 3 WOO HOO!

 Notes: the last set, though i was pulling wiht my back/biceps, my knees involuntarily kept curling up, as if somehow bringing my legs up was going to help me get up there. I wasnt using momentum or anything it was almost like a hanging knee raise! WTF? I couldn't control it. they just came up! hahahahaha! I felt like a jackass!

_DB Shoulder Presses_
 RI 45
 25/5 x 2
 30/5 x 1 <--- crazy. 

 Notes: I don't know where i mustered the strength to do the last set. Will feel it tomorrow.

_CG Seated Cable Row_
 RI 45
 80/5
 85/5
 90/4F

_DB Hammer Curls_
 RI 30
 20/5, 4F, 4F

_Skull Crushers_
 RI 30
 40/5, 5, 3F
*
 Abs

*_Physioball Crunches
_bw/50

 Not much else in the ab department today.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Woohoo... unassisted chins, I'm impressed!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So how can i have some of that charm of yours (the sale-closing charm) rub off on me? And get your sick mind out of the gutter!


You want me to rub what where?  
There are a bunch of tips and tricks that I was told by salespeople that I incorporated into my arsenal that, well, have worked wonders for me....


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... unassisted chins, I'm impressed!


 you and me both, sister!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP! I didn't see your post!!!!!
> 
> I am so embarassed.
> 
> ...


Hey! Thatls ok..bettre late than never, right?

I think you would REALLY like the versa grips. 
Well, buddy called me tonight. They are back In Kansas and will be here tomorrow night. Evidentally, he took a better job in the LA area. So...no southerly road trip for this kid...some other time...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

> Notes: the last set, though i was pulling wiht my back/biceps, my knees involuntarily kept curling up, as if somehow bringing my legs up was going to help me get up there. I wasnt using momentum or anything it was almost like a hanging knee raise! WTF? I couldn't control it. they just came up! hahahahaha! I felt like a jackass!



natural reaction from the human body to move everythign as close to the midline as possible to apply force (in this case do a pull up).


good workout.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Morning dawling, awesome pullups ..yer my hero   Have a great day sista!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... unassisted chins, I'm impressed!



I'd like to second that Woohoo!!  unassisted chins by women are AWESOME!  Good work MIss Ivy.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't wait to see the unassited chins this weekend.  I just want to stare at her ass when she does them!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the unassited chins this weekend.  I just want to stare at her ass when she does them!!


me too


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 16, 2005)

funky - you will see unassisted chins this weekend (and my ass, too). 

 I'm psyched.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd like to second that Woohoo!!  unassisted chins by women are AWESOME!  Good work MIss Ivy.


 THanks steve! I'm still having a hard time believing i can do EVEN ONE!!! hahahahaha! Now if only i could do them like regular pullups, you know: wide, pronated grip.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 16, 2005)

Kerry, Vel: Thanks, Ladies! It's a good week, overall!

 I will say this though: watch me get "performance anxiety" in nyc and not be able to do even ONE in front of the boy. hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

...the boy


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn girl, you're tearing up the gym.  Haven't stopped in for a bit; how's the PT biz working out for ya?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Nena,


I have 2 "tambuches" of Whey at my house still.  They are just sitting there.
We need to meet up at some point.  I am not going to be going to the beach any time soon, unless something very powerful happens.  Let me know when you are around this area again.  You have my numbers, gimme a call and let me know....
By the way, nasty-ass workouts, my body hurts just looking at what you do...

Note to Patrick:  "Tambuche" is a Cubanization *(a non-existant word in any spanish dictionary.  A made up word that has become part of the cuban slang)* of buckets......You must learn your cubanities Patrick .  See, we have our own language.  In fact, I am not sure if you noticed that in Miami, us cubans speak 3 languages:  Spanish, English and Shit...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Some nice w/o's here Ivy!! And great job on the chins


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

*CP: *Thanks! Every time (or almost every time) I walk into the gym lately, it seems I keep underestimating what I can do. I don't know if it is the changes in my diet, or the changes in my workouts, or a combination of both. Plus my frame of mind. I'm just tapping into some other area of my brain lately. I keep visualizing something and then I just go and fucking do it. And if it doesn't come out the way i visualize it then oh well, but so far, I'd say I have an 80-90% success rate with the visualization stuff.

 My pt biz stuff - slow. but coming along. I have a few things in the works. I'm still poor, so I'm still stressed. But I have faith that it will slowly grow into something successful. This is, if nothing at all, a character-building experience for me. hahahahahaha! 

*Tony: *can you please PM me your phone number(s) again? I thought i'd put them into my phone when the whole hurricane thing was going on, but unless I programmed it under another name, you ain't in there my friend.  As far as the tambuches of whey - when i get back I will make it a point to meet up with you. perhaps next friday (my day off from bally's). i will be in the brickell area in the morning, grove/south miami area, early afternoon, then i can head out to wherever you are.

*Rock:* WOO HOO! Thanks D! I'm stupefied about the chins myself.  How is YOUR funky-style training going?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

*Workout - February 17, 2005*

*Legs - Heavy*

_Squats_
 RI 60
 150/4, 4, 4

 Notes: last set, last rep = motherfucker. But I did it. With good form and everything, though I only go down to parallel, not ATG. It was supposed to be 3 sets of 3.

_Deadlifts_
 RI 60
 125/4
 135/3
 140/4

 Notes: Again, underestimated. I don't know why, but I was convinced that 135 would do me in. Instead, not even 140 was too bad. Yeah the last rep of 140 was kinda turning ugly, but i managed to keep it under control and finish.

_DB Walking Lunges_
 RI 45
 20lb/20 x 3

 Notes: I remember struggling to get 16 steps with 15lb dumbells maybe a month ago. This was cake. 25's next week? Hmmm or lower RI...

_Seated Leg Curl_
 RI 45
 35/8
 40/8
 45/8

 Notes: 35 was cake, nice easy, soft and moist cake (mmmmm, cake!). 40 was ok, not "cake" but maybe a crunchy cookie (mmmmmm, cookies!), and 45 was a rock-hard piece of stale, week-old sourdough bread (mmmmmm, sourdough bread!). It was fucking hard. But I actually did it. And did it right.  Not sure if I could do 45 for all three sets though, but will try next week. Damn, I want some cake. Can ya'll tell that I was watching the Food Network on my flight last night? I was. Porn i tell you. Porn for the dieter. 

_Hammerstrength Plate-Loaded Rotary Calf Press
_RI 30
 135/10 
 150/8 x 2
 Notes: 135? Fuck that. Blew right past it. My calves feel like they're blowing up. I'm starting to see all sorts of new cuts on them when I flex.

 Overall, I feel like I had a GREAT workout. Powerful. Positive. Full of gains and good stuff. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Good morning Ivonne, how's the weather in NY today?   
Hope you have an awesome weekend.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Tony: *can you please PM me your phone number(s) again? I thought i'd put them into my phone when the whole hurricane thing was going on, but unless I programmed it under another name, you ain't in there my friend.  As far as the tambuches of whey - when i get back I will make it a point to meet up with you. perhaps next friday (my day off from bally's). i will be in the brickell area in the morning, grove/south miami area, early afternoon, then i can head out to wherever you are.


Hey, I feel badly to make you come all the way here.  I can meet up half way with you so that you don't have to be driving around.  You may see a bit of a difference from the last time you saw me.  I gained a few pounds after the shoulder thing.  However, I have been doing HIT the last couple of weeks and it's been kicking my ass...
Have fun at NYC and go see a play, like The Phanthom of the Opera.  Broaden your horizons


----------



## klmclean (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Ivy  

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivonne, how's the weather in NY today?
> Hope you have an awesome weekend.


 It's fucking cold. 

 I got windburn (i think?) on the front of my thighs, through my jeans. And i haven't even been here 24 hours. 

 Other than that, loving nyc, as always!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey, I feel badly to make you come all the way here. I can meet up half way with you so that you don't have to be driving around. You may see a bit of a difference from the last time you saw me. I gained a few pounds after the shoulder thing. However, I have been doing HIT the last couple of weeks and it's been kicking my ass...
> Have fun at NYC and go see a play, like The Phanthom of the Opera.  Broaden your horizons


 OK i will call you when i'm back in town and we'll plan something. 

 HIT - dude YOU are kicking ass. Stick with it. 

 NYC - we are going to see a show on Sunday: "Movin' Out". One of p's clients gave him tickets for us at Christmas. We've been looking forward to this for two months now!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> Did you get my e-mail?


  not sure! i haven't checked that account! Let me go check and will let ya know! 

 EDIT: Check your email - I just replied.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK i will call you when i'm back in town and we'll plan something.
> 
> HIT - dude YOU are kicking ass. Stick with it.
> 
> NYC - we are going to see a show on Sunday: "Movin' Out". One of p's clients gave him tickets for us at Christmas. We've been looking forward to this for two months now!


She says "for us" .....how cute.  

Moving Out is one that my wife wants to see.  When we go to NYC again, God willing this year.  We don't know yet....


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

*Workout - February 18, 2005*

First of all, I got my bodyfat tested today, and I have to say, I'm somewhat disappointed. I gained like 1.5-2% in the last few weeks (and yes, I know exactly why). I'm at 16.1% right now.

 Anyway, whatever. Let's not dwell...

 On to the workout...

*Upper - Reps*

_BB Shuolder Press
_RI 45
 40lb/10, 9F, 8F

_Seated Cable Row_
 Tempo x/0/3
 RI 45
 #5/10 x 3

_DB Incline Bench Press_
 RI 45
 25/8 x 3

 notes: almost failed at 7 on last set, but didn't. Will start with 30lb next time.

_DB Lateral Raises_
 Tempo x/3/0
 RI 30
 10/8 --> 8/4
 10/5 --> 8/7
 10/6 --> 8/6

 notes: i thought i could do it with 10lb db's, but the 3-count hold on the contraction was killing me, so I made them drop sets. P - hope that's ok. 

_Reverse Pec Deck_
 RI 30
 30/15 x 3

_Cable Curls
_RI 30
 #4/12 x 2
 #4/10F

_Pressdowns_
 RI 30
 #5/12, 10F, 10F

_BB Shrugs_
 RI 30
 70/20 x 2
 70/18F


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> She says "for us" .....how cute.


 He said that to patrick. "for you and ivonne." hahahahaha! 



> Moving Out is one that my wife wants to see. When we go to NYC again, God willing this year. We don't know yet....


 I've been wanting to see this for a while. Missed it when it came to Broward.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He said that to patrick. "for you and ivonne." hahahahaha!
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to see this for a while. Missed it when it came to Broward.


My wife wanted to see that one instead of the Phanthom, she of course, later changed her mind and was glad she went.
I wanted to catch Rent, Moving Out and the Abba one...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Ivy   How'd your weekend in NYC go??   Was the show as good as you thought it would be or were you even paying attention


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy   How'd your weekend in NYC go??   Was the show as good as you thought it would be or were you even paying attention


 Hey Vel. I'm still here. Leaving tonight (not that I want to, but you know... clients... rent... etc.).

 The weekend has been great. It snowed last night, so today it's white everywhere, something I'm still not used to. 

 The show was cool. Not as cool as RENT, which we saw the last time I was here. Unless you're into Billy Joel's music and Twyla Tharpe's choreography (which both are cool, independent of each other), it was nothing to get too excited about. I enjoyed the dancing and the music, but there was just this big "disconnect" that I couldn't get over. The plot was written to string together a bunch of billy joel songs that in real life have nothing to do with each other, nor do they convey a story line. It's like, "hey guys, we have these cool songs here, let's write a story and somehow mold it to fit these songs... Twyla... add some dancing to it will ya?" What you end up with is a lot of "huh?" 

 I don't know. Maybe it's just me. Like I said, the music was awesome. The dancing was awesome. Together, _eh_.

 Now I'm getting ready, packing up some meals and my bags and stuff, then I'm meeting P at the gym to work out   before I leave later today. 

 Wassup with you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

*Food - February 21, 2005*

MEAL 1 ??? 630 AM

 4 Egg Whites
 1 Egg Yolk
 1 Fish Oil Caps
 2/3 c Oatmeal

MEAL 2 ??? 1000 AM

 3 oz. Tuna
 1/3 c Brown Rice
 1/2 medium apple
 2 tsp Safflower Mayo
 Romaine Lettuce

MEAL 3 ??? 100 PM ??? PWO

 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 c Oatmeal
 1/4 c Oatmeal

MEAL 4 ??? 400 PM

 3 oz Tuna
 2/3 Brown Rice
 1/2 medium Apple
 2 tsp Safflower Mayo
 Romaine Lettuce

MEAL 5 ??? 700 PM

 3 oz. Chicken
 11 Fish Oil Caps
 Romaine Lettuce

MEAL 6 ??? 1000 PM

 3 oz. Chicken
 11 Fish Oil Caps
 Romaine Lettuce

Totals

 Fat: 61 g (32%)
 Carb: 136 g (32%)
 Prot: 156 g (36%)

 Calories: 1715


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Ivonne.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey hottie!
ya need to get out here to see the white stuff! I  may go up intothe mountains tomorrow and go snow boarding...guess the resorts have been gettimg DUMPED on..wahoo!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> MEAL 1 ??? 630 AM
> 
> 4 Egg Whites
> 1 Egg Yolk
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

psssst


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

*Kerry:* Good morning! Or um... afternoon! Jeez it's already almost 4 PM! WOW. Where has my monday gone? It's almost time for me to head to the airport  What are you up to today?

*Mike: *Yo! Well I'll be heading to Ohio (The Arnold Classic) late next week, so I'm sure I'll see more white stuff. Short on $$ though, so going to colorado as I had planned is out of the question for now. 

*Jodi:* Woo hoo! The Jodi "seal of approval!" 

*NT:* Pssssst right back atcha buddy! Where ya been hidin'?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey!
I know about the $$...no worries...
friends if mine are moving to Hawaii this week. Supposed to send me an email after they get set up and let me know how it is...might see a possible change in lattitude for this kid...not likely, but ya never know...
aloha!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Kerry:* Good morning! Or um... afternoon! Jeez it's already almost 4 PM! WOW. Where has my monday gone? It's almost time for me to head to the airport  What are you up to today?



Deciding what to pack for the AC  this is where the ocd tendencies are a real killer... I'm gonna have sleepless nights over this!   

I'd need to be medicated to travel as much as you have been lately... the stress of making sure I had colour co-ordinated ginch and clothes for all possible activities would be absolute murder!   

Oh and why the sad face... you mean you're not sick of funky yet???!   

Hope you had a great time in NY.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

*Workout - February 21, 2005*

*Legs - Reps*

_Squats_
 RI 30
 135/8 x 4

_SLDL_
 RI 30
 105/8, 8, 6 (only cause i lost my grip)

_Leg Press_
 RI 30
 220/10 x 3

 Notes: got harassed by the old guy that works at p's gym.

_Leg Curls_
 RI 30
 40/12, 12, 11F

_Calf Raises - 45-degree_
 RI 30
 140/10
 160/10 x 3

*Abs*

_Physioball Crunches_
 bw/30 x 2

_Prone Physioball Knee-Ins_
 bw/30


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Ginch   That still cracks me up.  Crazy Brits 

Where is the commentary!?  How did you like 30sec RI's on squats and leg press?  I would have ralphed.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Legs - Reps*
> 
> _Squats_
> RI 30
> ...





not bad for a half-ling


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ginch   That still cracks me up.  Crazy Brits
> 
> Where is the commentary!?  How did you like 30sec RI's on squats and leg press?  I would have ralphed.


 commentary? you want commentary?

 ok. here goes 

 I managed to get through four sets of 8 squats at 135 with good form. Last week I had a minor problem with my back while doing those. All the while I was working out, patrick's co-workers and other people at the gym kept looking at me funny. One guy was like, "oh she works out like you, huh?" referring to working out funky style. hahahahahahaha! 

 Then while i was doing the leg press, Benny, the old guy trainer from p's gym starts telling me loudly that i am not doing the right range of motion on the leg press because my starting position is too low and i'm doing it wrong. I said i knew what i was doing and that i'm 4'11" and prefer to start it at the lower position. He bitched about me not being able to rerack it to the right position when i'm finished. So i shut him up by reracking it to where it was without a problem. 

 Hmmm, what else. Oh the leg curls. I kinda miss my hammerstrength from LA Fitness. But whatever. It worked just fine. 

 There. Commentary. 

 Oh as for the 30-second RI... well I used to work out with short rest intervals before, when ifirst started weight training, so it really isn't that big a deal. If he lowers my RI to like 20 or 10 seconds then we may run into some drama at the gym... hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not bad for a half-ling


 Halfling????  That's a fightin' word right there...


----------



## klmclean (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Ivy  

Just woke-up, still dreaming about those F****N muffins   Have a great day!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Ivy!! Guess who was on Oprah last night??? Kelly Adair from BFL and she looked amazing, i guess she entered a fitness competition last year and won!! But the absolute best part is, she never once mentioned BFL or the fact that she got into shape originally doing that competition!  Speaking of which, any word back from BFL on your entry??


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been lurking ...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think I've ever actually seen a woman do free weight squats, let alone with a plate on each side.  I bet that looks crazy on the back of a 10x pound woman!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever actually seen a woman do free weight squats, let alone with a plate on each side. I bet that looks crazy on the back of a 10x pound woman!


 Hahahahaha! I didn't think it was that big a deal. Is it? I mean 135 isn't that much weight, compared to the numbers some other IM females are squatting... 

 Ask P if it looks crazy! He kept coming up to me being all protective and stuff, like i might get hurt! It was so cute.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever actually seen a woman do free weight squats, let alone with a plate on each side.  I bet that looks crazy on the back of a 10x pound woman!


I see it sometimes at my gym and it is the sexiest thing!!! 

Wow Ivy, I'm impressed. I see a w/o on the page, I don't have to go back 3-4 pages to find one  J/K

Nice w/o and great weights  What was the trouble you were having with your back doing the squats?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I see it sometimes at my gym and it is the sexiest thing!!!
> 
> Wow Ivy, I'm impressed. I see a w/o on the page, I don't have to go back 3-4 pages to find one  J/K
> 
> Nice w/o and great weights  What was the trouble you were having with your back doing the squats?


 Thanks rock! I'm trying to whore less and talk fitness more!  The new and improved Ivy in 2005, you know? hahahaha!

 The problem with my back (if you go back a few pages to last monday's workout you will see), my back buckled in the middle of a set... P suggested maybe i'd set the bar a little too high on my back, so this time around I made sure that it was on the right spot before starting every set. Took a lot of concentration on that one little detail, but it helped me keep good form, and had no back issues this time around. 

 As for "sexy" : growing up, high heels/lipstick/lingerie/body-hugging dresses -- that stuff was considered sexy. I spent a great deal of time and energy wanting to be sexy, without much success (imho). And now, I go to the gym, squat 135-150lb and guys are all like, "wow. that is so sexy." WTF!!!! hahahaha! I wish I'd known this years ago!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 22, 2005)

You really are doing soo very well GG.  It is  a tremendous experience being allowed to peak in on your journey as life improves for you.  You look so happy and enriched by this lifestyle change it truely does warm my heart to watch as it happens.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever actually seen a woman do free weight squats, let alone with a plate on each side.  I bet that looks crazy on the back of a 10x pound woman!




yeah, it was pretty sweet!!

when she started squatting one of the guys looked at me and said "damn, she even trains like you."  there is this other trainer there that never trains legs and has these little skinny legs and one of the guys starts ripping on him saying "damn, she squats more than you do."  he was like "why you guys gotta pick on me."  she really sinks them deep too.  very impressive.  i do get nervous watching her do it though because she is so tiny I get kind of scared. but she can hold her own.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You really are doing soo very well GG. It is a tremendous experience being allowed to peak in on your journey as life improves for you. You look so happy and enriched by this lifestyle change it truely does warm my heart to watch as it happens.


 THANK YOU SO MUCH, BC. I feel the same way about a lot of the folks I've met on IM. Both the ones who've been living this lifestyle for a while, and those who have come in after I joined. It's exciting, and motivating.

 I won't lie. Sometimes I wish I could be "normal" again. You know? Just NOT worry about what I'm going to eat and when, and whether or not there is a gym where I'm going if I'm traveling. It would be so nice to go out to a family style italian restaurant, or have a big slice of chocolate cake after dinner because I want to, without worrying about consequences. But I can't go back to my "normal" life. It feels like it was lifetimes ago. 

 There is still a long road ahead for me, and if we're gonna speak in metaphors, I know I can get off this road or make a u-turn at any time... but I prefer to stay on it and see where I end up, and having you guys along for the ride makes the ride THAT much more fun, and better and less lonely and confusing.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Hey you! 

 Finally back in town. rushing out in a few minutes to go teach that kids' class, and then going to go put in my workout before heading to the laundromat for an evening of excitement in front of the washer and dryer. Gotta love coming back to the same ol' same ol'... ugh....

 how's your day going? 

 by the way... the BFL thing - nope. never heard back from them. I guess i didn't win their stupid contest  hahahahahah (i love that smiley!)

 ok i'll be back later with workout/meals report and much much more!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Workout - February 22, 2005*

Kill me now... I am SOOO TIRED. I dont' know why I didn't take a day off from the gym. Oh yeah, I know why. Because I'm stubborn and tired and the tiredness is messing with my ability to reason away my stubbornness.

*  Upper - Heavy*

_Bench Press_
  RI 60
  90/3 x 3

 Notes: I was going to try for more weight but last week I didn't complete all three sets, so I decided to just try to complete all three at the same weight. Did it. No spotter. 

_Chin-ups_
  RI 60
  bw/3 x 3

 Notes: Did it. Foolishly I tried to go for a fourth rep on the last set, just to see if I could. But no. Not happening. I tried all sorts of visualizing and mental tricks, but there was just no getting around the fact that my little arms could not pull me all the way up on that fourth rep. I had to acknowledge, accept and move on. By the way, by "bw" i mean bodyweight, and by bodyweight I mean about 105-107 pounds.

_DB Shoulder Presses_
  RI 45
  30/5 x 3

 Notes: Did pretty well until the last set. Struggled with the last rep. Had someone spot me on it, helped to push up my elbows slightly. 

_Upright Rows_
  RI45
  50/5 x 3

 Notes: my notes say i did this with 90 lb last week but i think that it was just my chicken scratch handwriting because i could barely lift the 90lb bar. I'm thinking it must have been a 40. I upped it to 50lb for good measure.

_DB Hammer Curls._
  RI 30
  20/5, 4, 3

  Notes: ugh... by the time i get to these, I just can't use my arms. 

_Skullcrushers_
  RI 30
  40/5 x 3

 Notes: still tough on last set, but felt much stronger than the last time i did these. Looking forward to a new challenge with this next week.

*Abs*

_Physioball Crunches_
 30 x 2

_Physioball Plank (on my toes)_
 both feet: 60sec
 left foot: 15 sec
 right foot: 15 sec


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Food - February 22, 2005*

MEAL 1 ??? 530 AM
 4 Egg Whites
 1 Egg Yolk
 2/3 c. Oatmeal

 MEAL 2 ??? 930 AM
 3 oz. Tuna
 1/3 c. Brown Rice
 1/2 Apple
 Safflower Mayo
 Romaine Lettuce

 MEAL 3 ??? 1230 PM
 3 oz. Chicken
 2/3 c. Brown Rice
 1/2 Apple
 6 Fish Oil Caps
 Romaine Lettuce

 MEAL 4 ??? 500 PM 

 3 oz. Chicken
 11 Fish Oil Caps
 Romaine Lettuce

 notes: 

  I was trying to eat before starting my kids' class at 330 but was told by management to put my food away and get ready for the class, which wasn't over until 445. I fucking hate it when my meals are not on time.

 MEAL 5 ??? 600 PM - PWO
 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 c Oatmeal
 1/4 c Oatmeal

 MEAL 6 ??? 930 PM
 3 oz. Chicken
 8 fish oils
 Romaine Lettuce

 Totals
 Fat: 57 G (29%)
 Carb: 135g (31%)
 Prot: 160G (37%)

 Calories: 1696


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, you're very strong for such a petite critter... I mean that in a good way.   
Very impressive weights!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Critter!

Thanks for the commentary!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Kerry:* I swear you and P must be working in cahoots to come up with as many names for me as you can... critter, halfling... and please don't even ask what kinds of pet names this boy has thrown my way. 

*Jake: *I aim to please, baby.  I thought of you the whole time i was writing my commentary. "Jake will be pleased to know that...blah blah blah..."


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Petite Critter    what?   It's a cute name


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I won't lie. Sometimes I wish I could be "normal" again. You know? Just NOT worry about what I'm going to eat and when, and whether or not there is a gym where I'm going if I'm traveling. It would be so nice to go out to a family style italian restaurant, or have a big slice of chocolate cake after dinner because I want to, without worrying about consequences. But I can't go back to my "normal" life. It feels like it was lifetimes ago.



Interesting ... you can't go back because you don't trust yourself or this lifestyle just works for you?  Again, I find this an interesting subject ... those that really do the bb'ing lifestyle, yet don't do the comps.  You have come a long long way Miss Ivy.  What you have accomplished is truly remarkable.  As George Jefferson would say to Weesie ... "keep on keeping on"


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Miss Ivy ... when you first joined here, there was discussion about how you wanted to have the experience of cold and snow ... how do you like it now?    Still just as excited to move to a city with cold and snow?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Solid w/o Ivy! Are you still in NY right now? I'd like to know the answer to NT's question too


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning munchkin... I'm just trying to provoke you into calling me something nasty again!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Interesting ... you can't go back because you don't trust yourself or this lifestyle just works for you? Again, I find this an interesting subject ... those that really do the bb'ing lifestyle, yet don't do the comps. You have come a long long way Miss Ivy. What you have accomplished is truly remarkable. As George Jefferson would say to Weesie ... "keep on keeping on"


 And it gets even MORE intersting NT...

 First off, to answer the question - it's two fold. I like the discipline, and it makes me feel good about myself to be able to do what I do, in terms of sticking to an exercise and diet program, and also, I just can't imagine being the sloth I let myself become once before. Whenever I feel that I'm losing motivation, or I think about just losening the grip on my diet a bit, I get this mental image of my old self, sprawled out on the couch, my fat belly hanging over my too-tight-but-I-don't-notice hip hugger/low-rise workout pants (which I didn't wear to workout but rather to hang out at the house), eating cheetos and drinking wine straight out of the bottle. That mental picture goes way deeper than what i SEE in it. It's how i felt about myself, and my outlook on life back then... I don't want to go back there. Ever.

 Having said that... here's where it gets interesting. You said that you find it fascinating, the people who follow a BB lifestyle and don't go to competition. I've been toying with the idea of doing just that this year... which is why i'm staying so strict with my training and diet right now. I'm not sure that I will do it, but just in case, I gave myself a deadline and a specific show to work towards. It's not about winning though. And I'm not thrilled about the idea of parading around in a skimpy two-piece and hooker shoes and asking a panel to scrutinize my body and judge me on my looks. It's more about giving myself a harder goal than the first one, and working toward it. Even if I get to a comp-ready physique, and don't go to the show, I will have achieved a goal, you know? And (if you couldn't tell from my name on IM! HAHAHAH) I'm very goal-oriented. I need a purpose and a motivation and an eventual destination for almost everything I do.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Having said that... here's where it gets interesting. You said that you find it fascinating, the people who follow a BB lifestyle and don't go to competition. I've been toying with the idea of doing just that this year... which is why i'm staying so strict with my training and diet right now. I'm not sure that I will do it, but just in case, I gave myself a deadline and a specific show to work towards. It's not about winning though. And I'm not thrilled about the idea of parading around in a skimpy two-piece and hooker shoes and asking a panel to scrutinize my body and judge me on my looks. It's more about giving myself a harder goal than the first one, and working toward it. Even if I get to a comp-ready physique, and don't go to the show, I will have achieved a goal, you know? And (if you couldn't tell from my name on IM! HAHAHAH) I'm very goal-oriented. I need a purpose and a motivation and an eventual destination for almost everything I do.



That is EXACTLY what made me do my first show, I'd already come so far and I just wanted to see how much further I could go.  I had reached one goal and I needed to set the next to keep me motivated.  I always need  a reason so I set goals for just about everything.
I dreaded the show itself but I loved the challenge and even though I was scared shitless of the stage and of getting in bikini and being judged, facing those fears and meeting the challenge felt awesome... then I suprised myself by actually enjoying it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Miss Ivy ... when you first joined here, there was discussion about how you wanted to have the experience of cold and snow ... how do you like it now?   Still just as excited to move to a city with cold and snow?


 Heh... honestly... well, I love it first thing in the morning. Then after walkng around in it, and my fingers go numb and my nose feels like it is going to crack right off my face, I start to hate it. And then I go inside where it's warm and toasty (ideally), and drink a hot cup of coffee or tea, and look out the window and it's beautiful, and crisp outside. Then it's so warm and toasty that have to strip out of like four layers of clothing, and going back outside is a project because i have to put everything back on. 

 It's a pain in my ass, really. But for some reason I really like it. I like it better than sweltering humidity and standing heat all year long. I don't know. I guess its' cause I've been down here all my life. Despite all that, I would not hesitate to move somewhere cold and snowy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Solid w/o Ivy! Are you still in NY right now? I'd like to know the answer to NT's question too


 Thanks Rock!

 Nope nope... I'm back in Miami. Got in yesterday morning. 

 Which of the two questions? Diet or Cold?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning munchkin... I'm just trying to provoke you into calling me something nasty again!


 Good morning slutbag!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Petite Critter    what?   It's a cute name


 It is almost like some kind of toy name... Like My Little Ponies or Polly Pocket or something. Petite Critters. hahahahahahahahahaha!

 Little action figures with barbells and plates, and you can buy workout wardrobes for them. Like barbies but you know... COOL.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That is EXACTLY what made me do my first show, I'd already come so far and I just wanted to see how much further I could go. I had reached one goal and I needed to set the next to keep me motivated. I always need a reason so I set goals for just about everything.
> I dreaded the show itself but I loved the challenge and even though I was scared shitless of the stage and of getting in bikini and being judged, facing those fears and meeting the challenge felt awesome...


 Well I'm glad to see I'm not alone in this... the need to work toward a goal.



> then I suprised myself by actually enjoying it!


 let's not get ahead of ourselves here, m'kay? hahahahahaha I've NEVER enjoyed wearing a bikini in public.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2005)

I shouldn't hear any talk of NOT doing.  You should say YES, I AM doing it and when the time comes a better decision can be made if you are ready or not.  That's my opinion anyway


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I shouldn't hear any talk of NOT doing. You should say YES, I AM doing it and when the time comes a better decision can be made if you are ready or not. That's my opinion anyway


 

 uh, uh... Yes MA'AM! Aye, Aye captain. Right-o! 10-4! YES, I'M DOING IT!

 (Damn! I thought I was gonna get a spanking or something for a second there....)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad to see I'm not alone in this... the need to work toward a goal.
> 
> 
> let's not get ahead of ourselves here, m'kay? hahahahahaha I've NEVER enjoyed wearing a bikini in public.



Yeah, but this is where I have to point out that until that contest it had been 15 years since I had been seen in a bikini in public - seriously!
Six weeks out from contest when I had to actually get in a bikini in the studio and start posing, I made myself physically sick the day before, I couldn't sleep, I had the shakes, I was dry heaving all night... it was that bad, I did see it through... came home and bawled my eyes out to Rod... I felt like I had conquered the world!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2005)

You left the nazi's behind remember.  

It's not "we" it's 'you' and there is no  or  all the time.  It's all your own doing and decisions but IMO opinion postive thinking is better.  It's a goal to step up on that stage if you are as goal-oriented as you say you are then you will be on that stage


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You left the nazi's behind remember.


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 hahahahaha.... hahahaha..... .hahahahah... ha... oh man... 


> It's not "we" it's 'you' and there is no  or  all the time. It's all your own doing and decisions but IMO opinion postive thinking is better. It's a goal to step up on that stage if you are as goal-oriented as you say you are then you will be on that stage


 No, i agree with you 100%. You are right. Thanks for sortof calling me out on that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this is where I have to point out that until that contest it had been 15 years since I had been seen in a bikini in public - seriously!
> Six weeks out from contest when I had to actually get in a bikini in the studio and start posing, I made myself physically sick the day before, I couldn't sleep, I had the shakes, I was dry heaving all night... it was that bad, I did see it through... came home and bawled my eyes out to Rod... I felt like I had conquered the world!


 that's awesome kerry. I really do admire you so much.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

> And I'm not thrilled about the idea of parading around in a skimpy two-piece and hooker shoes



I am


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this is where I have to point out that until that contest it had been 15 years since I had been seen in a bikini in public - seriously!
> Six weeks out from contest when I had to actually get in a bikini in the studio and start posing, I made myself physically sick the day before, I couldn't sleep, I had the shakes, I was dry heaving all night... it was that bad, I did see it through... came home and bawled my eyes out to Rod... I felt like I had conquered the world!



and all the guys in the world are thankful you followed through


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am


 I worry about you sometimes.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I worry about you sometimes.




por que?

que hun dumbo???


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> por que?
> 
> que hun dumbo???


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA STOP IT! hahahahahahahahahaha!

 As for why i worry about you... you implied you are thrilled about parading around in a bikini and hooker shoes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

about the cold


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA STOP IT! hahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> As for why i worry about you... you implied you are thrilled about parading around in a bikini and hooker shoes.




I am thrilled about seeing you parade around dumbo.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA STOP IT! hahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> As for why i worry about you... you implied you are thrilled about parading around in a bikini and hooker shoes.



I'd be worried too ... 
P in a bikini and hooker shoes might not be a pretty sight, but certainly worth a few photos for all his IM friends.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am thrilled about seeing you parade around dumbo.


 oh of course, of course... hahahahahahahahaha! I know, dumbo.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd be worried too ...
> P in a bikini and hooker shoes might not be a pretty sight, but certainly worth a few photos for all his IM friends.


 Well if such a thing were to ever transpire, I'll be sure to have a camera handy! Hahahahahahaha! Let's just hope it's not on South Beach. Poor patrick!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well if such a thing were to ever transpire, I'll be sure to have a camera handy! Hahahahahahaha! Let's just hope it's not on South Beach. Poor patrick!




a mouth is a mouth.  :shurg:


----------



## klmclean (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Ivy  

Thanks again for the e-mail the other day, it really lifted my spirits


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy
> 
> Thanks again for the e-mail the other day, it really lifted my spirits


 Hey! Your'e welcome! I have a PM from ya pending a reply. I'm a slacker sometimes.  Will get to it tonight. I promise! I have a bunch of things I wanna comment on, and some suggestions.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better GG, I'll parade around in a bikini with you.  It won't be the first time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better GG, I'll parade around in a bikini with you.  It won't be the first time.


 Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! CP in a two piece! WOO hooooo! SEXY! I say if -- no WHEN -- i do my comp, you all should show up in bikinis for moral support! Yes?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! CP in a two piece! WOO hooooo! SEXY! I say if -- no WHEN -- i do my comp, you all should show up in bikinis for moral support! Yes?



Like CP said, it wouldn't be the first time    A support crew like that, how could you possibly loose (except if you took leap and told the judges that you know the crazy bunch)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Ya'll are scaring me with this bikini talk..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2005)

holy crap, lady!
I cannot keep up w/ all your posts!
um....Ivy? I've seen the pics of u on the beach..u have NOTHING to worry about...
silly ass....

Now as far as your diet, I can understand your discipline. (I did not know u had come from the 'dark side' to where u are now) I admire u even more now!

But, don't you tink that with your active lifestyle and ramped metabolism, you can once in a while..afford to eat that dinner and not worry about the consequences? FOr the itty bitty bit of dietary info I am in possession of, wouldn't that meal be a mere speed bump for your metabolism?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap, lady!
> I cannot keep up w/ all your posts!
> um....Ivy? I've seen the pics of u on the beach..u have NOTHING to worry about...
> silly ass....


 hahaahah thank you mikey... but i have to tell ya, it's not about how i look outside... i still _feel_ like a fat girl when i put on a bikini... it's an icky feeling. Not something i can just get rid of.  I wish...



> Now as far as your diet, I can understand your discipline. (I did not know u had come from the 'dark side' to where u are now) I admire u even more now!


 Again, thank you!



> But, don't you tink that with your active lifestyle and ramped metabolism, you can once in a while..afford to eat that dinner and not worry about the consequences? FOr the itty bitty bit of dietary info I am in possession of, wouldn't that meal be a mere speed bump for your metabolism?


 While yes, it might even help my metabolism or go completely unnoticed by it, i always fear that one bad meal will send me spiraling into a binge. It's happened recently, and it is always a really tough thing to deal with mentally more than anything else.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2005)

now, lemme ask you something. Do you ever just look at yourself in the mirror? whther nude / underwear / bikini on?
Just look at yourlsef? (don't mean to sound perverted)
but..the ex..who has a nice, slender body...was shy about it. I tried to get her to just stand there and enjoy the fruits of her labor. I am almost suprised I got her into a bikini when we went on vacation in Mexico...
I can understand the inside feelings. Just listen to patrick when tells you how beautiful you are. Let it sink in. The way he holds you. The way he looks at you...probably the way I used to look at my ex.
Ivy, you are a beautiful and fit woman. You have worked hard to gt where u are. Enjoy it. You are only young once. But, you do have to enjoy yourself and indulge once in a while. It's all about balance. U know this. 
so, you slipped up. BFD. you probably held off for too long and your body told u something. 
if it makes u feel any better, my alarm clock is set of 0335 tomorrow. I am gonna attemtp to get up and do cardio before work..<cough cough> wish me luck.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now, lemme ask you something. Do you ever just look at yourself in the mirror? whther nude / underwear / bikini on?
> Just look at yourlsef? (don't mean to sound perverted)


 I do actually. A lot. Too much. Maybe that's the problem. I go beyond just LOOKING, I scrutinize, take apart, push, poke, lift, flex, unflex, suck in, cover up, uncover... I'm not sure what I'm looking for half the time. I'm just never satisfied with what I see. It's nothing new. I'm sure most of us have body image issues...



> Just listen to patrick when tells you how beautiful you are. Let it sink in. The way he holds you. The way he looks at you...


 Oh i listen to him, but then i just make a face and tell him he's crazy and needs to get his eyes checked! hahahahaha!



> Ivy, you are a beautiful and fit woman. You have worked hard to get where u are. Enjoy it. You are only young once. But, you do have to enjoy yourself and indulge once in a while. It's all about balance. U know this. so, you slipped up. BFD. you probably held off for too long and your body told u something.


Thank you... but there's just no reasoning with me. I've gotten better though, from where I started, in terms of body issues, control issues (with food), etc. For a while there, i was even fearful that I had an eating disorder... but I "cried for help" right away, just in case. hahaha!



> if it makes u feel any better, my alarm clock is set of 0335 tomorrow. I am gonna attemtp to get up and do cardio before work..<cough cough> wish me luck.


  So did you go?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

OK so this morning I got up at 5 AM and baked. I made some muffins, based on a recipe I found somewhere here on IM a while back. Only I didn't add raisins or apples. Just whole wheat flour, rolled oats, stevia, applesauce, baking powder, nutmeg and cinnamon. They came out OK. I made 20 mini muffins, ate three dropped one on the floor and muffin #20 was SO mini that it was worthless so i threw it out so i would not eat it. Then I packaged the remaining 15 to send to my sweet, who has an affinity for muffins, for his next carb up, only to be told at the post office that it would cost $36.00 to ship overnight. Fuck that. NO muffins for you!

 And so here is the dilemma. I have 15 mini muffins, that aren't even that good, calling my name. I left the pacakge in the car right now, so that it wouldn't be near me while i'm home between clients. I am thinking I will disperse them at the gym. Unless you're on a diet, these will not make you happy though... so everyone is going to think i make bad muffins, and I really don't. I make GREAT fucking muffins. Just not these.  These are diet muffins. My baking reputation is at stake now... what to do, what to do... HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK so this morning I got up at 5 AM and baked. I made some muffins, based on a recipe I found somewhere here on IM a while back. Only I didn't add raisins or apples. Just whole wheat flour, rolled oats, stevia, applesauce, baking powder, nutmeg and cinnamon. They came out OK. I made 20 mini muffins, ate three dropped one on the floor and muffin #20 was SO mini that it was worthless so i threw it out so i would not eat it. Then I packaged the remaining 15 to send to my sweet, who has an affinity for muffins, for his next carb up, only to be told at the post office that it would cost $36.00 to ship overnight. Fuck that. NO muffins for you!
> 
> And so here is the dilemma. I have 15 mini muffins, that aren't even that good, calling my name. I left the pacakge in the car right now, so that it wouldn't be near me while i'm home between clients. I am thinking I will disperse them at the gym. Unless you're on a diet, these will not make you happy though... so everyone is going to think i make bad muffins, and I really don't. I make GREAT fucking muffins. Just not these.  These are diet muffins. My baking reputation is at stake now... what to do, what to do... HAHAHAHAHA!




put them in the garbage and start pouring water in it to prevent yourself from going in and taking them out and eating.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

*Workout - Feb 24, 2005*

*Legs - Heavy*

_Squats_
 RI 60
*155*/4 x 3 *<--- PB (both with this weight and at this rest interval)*

 What the fuck is going on here? Last week, I PB'd at 150, and thought i was gonna die. This week I add 5 pounds, barely warm up (i know, BAD GG!), and I hit these with FOUR reps each set instead of three, and with 60 second rest instead of 90, and I still feel like I could have gone heavier. Am I just constantly miscalculating my abilities or something??

_Deadlifts_
 RI 60
*145*/3 x 2 *<--- PB (both with this weight and at this rest interval)*
 145/4


 Here, i was not so off. I may have been able to do more, but I have yet to buy straps or some kind of grip assisting device! So of course, the bar was slipping out of my left hand faster and faster each set. I held on for dear life for that fourth rep on the last set, just because I KNEW i could do more. I willed my left hand to cooperate sortof. Stupid bastard.

_DB Walking Lunges_
 RI 30
 20lb/20 x 3

 Shortened my rest interval from 45 to 30. kept the same weight. Nice. Again, stupid left hand, not fully cooperative.  Dumb bitch.

_Hammerstrength Unilateral Seated Leg Curls_
 RI 30
 45/8 x 3

 D'oh! I forgot to point my toes. No wonder this felt so easy for the first two sets. I didn't realize it until I started my third, where I expected to be in horrible pain.  Oh well... Next week. 

_Seated Calf Raises_
 RI 30
 155/8 x 3

 Ow. 

*Abs*

_Captain's Chair Knee Raises_
 bw/15 x 2

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 bw/20 x 2


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> put them in the garbage and start pouring water in it to prevent yourself from going in and taking them out and eating.


 BLASPHEMY!  There are fifteen muffins, man. I can't throw away food like that. I will give them away. I will. I will just have to add a disclaimer before anyone eats them. Or maybe I will buy a tub of glaze or chocolate fudge and pour it over them, so that the normal people will eat them.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

> Am I just constantly miscalculating my abilities or something??



no, you are jsut getting stronger and finally working out more effeciently instead of burning out and going to failure set after set.  You are maxamizing your potential.




> Dumb bitch.





nice job progressing the exercises.  lowering rest intervals increase weight and reps etc....you could have changed the loading parameter for the squats and SLDL's if you wanted also.  Like instead of 4x3 you could have gone with something totally different like 2x6 or 5x5 or 3x6 or something like.  just another idea.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, you are jsut getting stronger and finally working out more effeciently instead of burning out and going to failure set after set. You are maxamizing your potential.


 In other words, I'm not working out like a jackass anymore? 

 And did you see? No failure anywhere on this workout. It kinda made me happy, which was immediately a weird feeling since I'm used to failure being a good thing, and going to failure use to mean to me it was a great workout. 

 Baby steps...



> nice job progressing the exercises. lowering rest intervals increase weight and reps etc....you could have changed the loading parameter for the squats and SLDL's if you wanted also. Like instead of 4x3 you could have gone with something totally different like 2x6 or 5x5 or 3x6 or something like. just another idea.


 Next week. I've got legs mon and upper on tues. will change some stuff around. There are some exercises i want to substitute for others, but will run them by you for your opinion some time this weekend.

 And Thursday i will train legs again before heading to the airport. I'm gonna be DESTROYED by the time I arrive in cleveland.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> In other words, I'm not working out like a jackass anymore?
> 
> And did you see? No failure anywhere on this workout. It kinda made me happy, which was immediately a weird feeling since I'm used to failure being a good thing, and going to failure use to mean to me it was a great workout.
> 
> ...




failure is okay but it is best kept to your last set of the exercise and cycled into your training.  so for awhile maybe no fauilure and then you cycle in a bit some training to failure.

i am going to train legs on thurs also.   i am done with this program tomorrow and I am switching to a program based more along the lines of what you are doing.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Can't you freeze the muffins until next week Ivonne?  Or would they be too much of a temptation in the freezer?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can't you freeze the muffins until next week Ivonne? Or would they be too much of a temptation in the freezer?


 No the muffins have to go. i can't keep them around. I know me too well.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

*Food - Feb 24, 2005*

Meal 1  - 6 AM

 4 egg whites
 6 fish oil caps
 3 mini muffins
 1/2 cup of oats

 Meal  2  - 930 AM

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 2 oz. sweet potato
 9 fish oil caps
 1 cup romaine

 Meal 3  - 1230 PM

 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 cup oats
 1/4 cup oats

 Meal 4  - 3 PM

 3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 2 oz. sweet potato
 9 fish oil caps
 1 cup romain

 Meal 5  - 630 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 7 fish oil caps
 1 cup romaine

 Meal 6 - 930 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar Dressing
 1 cup romaine

 Totals

 Calories 1742 

 Notes: was supposed to stay in the 1650 range but oh, the muffins! at least I kept my macros more or less in check.

 Fat 59 g (31%)
 Carbs 139 g (32%)
 Protein 164 g (37%)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No the muffins have to go. i can't keep them around. I know me too well.



Trust me, I can relate...
Rod asked me if I wanted some chocolate mints last night, I said yes but just one, he went out to the truck and got me 'one', that's where he leaves the treats, he knows me well enough that if they are in the house I will finish the box off!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2005)

u were gonna send your BF shitty muffins?!?!?!?
tsk tsk..


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u were gonna send your BF shitty muffins?!?!?!?
> tsk tsk..


 no. they are (or rather, WERE) diet-friendly carb-up muffins. Practically no fat. All good carbs, and no sugar. They are shitty  by "normal" people's standards. However, i gave them away at the gym this afternoon and they fucking FLEW. people actually liked them and wanted more. I earned myself a new nickname and everything. "Muffin" HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh i listen to him, but then i just make a face and tell him he's crazy and needs to get his eyes checked! hahahahaha!


let's out this right: You HEAR him...u didn't listen to him. I don't know enough to tell you how to lift and especially diet..but I am part of your cheering section. It's what I can do. It will take time, but you will get over the 'ugly inside' feelings. 


			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you... but there's just no reasoning with me. I've gotten better though, from where I started, in terms of body issues, control issues (with food), etc. For a while there, i was even fearful that I had an eating disorder... but I "cried for help" right away, just in case. hahaha!
> 
> So did you go?


WEll, as long as you are making the mental progress to go w/ the physical progress. 

oh..and...nope.
I wussed out..


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u were gonna send your BF shitty muffins?!?!?!?
> tsk tsk..




see how i get treated.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> see how i get treated.


 Obviously you missed my reply to mike regarding this matter. They were for your carb-up, foo'. 

 See how _*I *_get treated? 

 hahahahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Obviously you missed my reply to mike regarding this matter. They were for your carb-up, foo'.
> 
> See how _*I *_get treated?
> 
> hahahahahahaha!




aren't you supposed to be in bed?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> aren't you supposed to be in bed?


 I cant go to sleep while i still have chicken cooking. Fire hazard, you know?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I cant go to sleep while i still have chicken cooking. Fire hazard, you know?




oh, so why did you hang up on me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, so why did you hang up on me.


 so that i can cook chicken, fold laundry and get my shit ready for tomorrow so that i can go to bed early! i'm here now, aren't I!? 

 And i didn't "hang up on you", you make it sound so MEAN!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Your mean Ivonne.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

To Patrick, not me.. So I dont care


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> To Patrick, not me.. So I dont care




lol....dick.


with friends like that who needs enemies.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your mean Ivonne.


 oh man... i'm just going to go dig a deep deep hole and throw myself in it. You people are making me feel horrible...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2005)

well...it was YOU who didn't send the muffins...

well, off to the gym...
g'night!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...it was YOU who didn't send the muffins...
> 
> well, off to the gym...
> g'night!


 I will make more. Thanks for lookin' out for him though. 

 Off to the gym?! Dost mine eyes deceive me? You're going to go work out?! woo hoo!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Do I need to step in and be counseler here


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no. they are (or rather, WERE) diet-friendly carb-up muffins. Practically no fat. All good carbs, and no sugar. They are shitty  by "normal" people's standards. However, i gave them away at the gym this afternoon and they fucking FLEW. people actually liked them and wanted more. I earned myself a new nickname and everything. "Muffin" HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!



Hi Muffin!  LOL That's too funny!
I was looking for your journal and totally forgot about this section lol.
Looks like things are going great as always


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Do I need to step in and be counseler here


nah... we are just messin' around...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 25, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hi Muffin! LOL That's too funny!
> I was looking for your journal and totally forgot about this section lol.
> Looks like things are going great as always


Hey girly! sorry i missed your instant message the other day!  I was not at home. left it on by mistake!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Morning Pumpkin.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Pumpkin.


good morning dollface! 

(man what a difference, from slutbag and cunt, to pumpkin and dollface hahahahahahaha!)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> good morning dollface!
> 
> (man what a difference, from slutbag and cunt, to pumpkin and dollface hahahahahahaha!)



Hmmmm... I sorta put them all in the same category really, just terms of endearment.   

What's on the agenda today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I sorta put them all in the same category really, just terms of endearment.
> 
> What's on the agenda today?


i'm at a client's house waiting for her cleaning lady to leave so we can work out. then i'm back to the gym for more clients...

speaking of... gotta go! she just left! will be back later, sweetpea!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

*Workout - Feb 25, 2005*

*Upper*

_BB Shoulder Press_
 RI 30 (down from 45 seconds last week)

 45/10, 10, 8F

 notes: rest interval was down from 45 to 30, weight up from 40 to 45. Failed on last set, though I thought I could really get those last two for some reason.

_Seated Cable Row_
 RI 45

 80/10, 10, 7

 notes: eh... 

_DB Incline Bench Press_
 RI 30

 25/8 x 3

 notes: i think i can progress here now...

_DB Lateral Raises_
 RI 30
 Tempo 0/3/0

 10/10, 12, 12

 notes: 3-second pause at top. tough. First set I thought i was going to fail so I stopped, but next two sets, though I barely made it, I made it.

_Rev. Pec Dec_
 RI 30
 30/15
 35/12 x 2

 notes: 30lb seemed too little, 45 seemed too much.

_Cable Curls_
 RI 30
 30/12 
 35/12 x 2

_Cable Pressdowns_
 RI 30
 70/12
 70/8 x 2

_BB Shrugs_
 RI 30

 65/20
 75/20 x 2

 notes: weight went up on this one. My left hand also cooperated for once, though I didn't do anything differently.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

*Food - Feb 25, 2005*

Meal 1 545 AM

 4 egg whites
 2/3 cup oats
 6 fish oil caps

 Meal 2 - 830 AM - PWO

 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 + 1/4 cup oats

 Meal 3 - 12 PM

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 2 oz. sweet potato
 romaine
 9 fish oil caps

 Meal 4 - 3 PM

 3. oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 2 oz. sweet potato
 1/4 cup pearled barley
 romaine
 9 fish oil caps

 Meal 5 - 630 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 romaine
 1 tbsp Newman's Own Oil & Vinegar

 Meal 6 - 915 PM

 6 oz. herb crusted salmon
 side salad with 1 tbsp of raspberry vinaigrette (ugh... they dumped it in my salad)
 grilled green peppers and zucchini

 Meal 7 - 1230 AM (i was still awake, didn't know what the hell to eat!)

 1/4 cup 1% no salt added cottage cheese
 1/2 tsp of unsweetened cocoa powder
 1 packet of splenda
 1 L of water

 Totals:

 Calories 1746
 Fat 53 (27.5%)
 Carb 135 (30.9%)
 Prot 181 (41.5%)


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice workout GG.  Pausing at the top of lateral raises is a bitch!  A long time ago, when I started doing bodyweight exercises and such to lose weight, I had some 10 and 15 pound dumbbells.  I used to have my brother time me and see how long I could hold the 10 pounders straight out at my sides.  I cracked a minute one time, and damn were my shoulders on fire!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice workout GG. Pausing at the top of lateral raises is a bitch! A long time ago, when I started doing bodyweight exercises and such to lose weight, I had some 10 and 15 pound dumbbells. I used to have my brother time me and see how long I could hold the 10 pounders straight out at my sides. I cracked a minute one time, and damn were my shoulders on fire!


 Hahahahaha that's awesome. A whole minute. I don't know that i can hold it.

 And i feel like such a wimp doing side raises with 10-lb dumbells, but that pause! IT KILLS!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

In general I am stressing out today (or rather, lately) for myriad reasons. And the stress is making me get nasty cravings. I obsess about oreo cookies, and fudge covered graham crackers, and cookie crisp cereal and cinnabon... and eclaires... What the fucking fuck.

 I am waiting like a starving stray dog for 9 pm to roll around so that i can eat my last meal and just go to bed and forget about food. THE HELL if i cheat again. I am fourteen (14) weeks out from the show today. Two more weeks of this diet and then I start cutting. I need to practice self-discipline now because it's only going to get MORE strict in two weeks.

 At least I can recognize that it isn't really that I'm "hungry" as much as it is that I'm stressed and that eating was my old way of dealing with stress. Maybe I should buy a punching bag and hang it in a corner in my apartment. 

 If I had $$ I'd go to a spa and make some small japanese woman walk on my back for an hour in a room where the air is thick and reeks of some herbal medley that is meant to enhance relaxation. But since I can't afford myself that luxury, here I am, on IM, just talking about it and hoping that talking about it will make it go away...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> In general I am stressing out today (or rather, lately) for myriad reasons. And the stress is making me get nasty cravings. I obsess about oreo cookies, and fudge covered graham crackers, and cookie crisp cereal and cinnabon... and eclaires... What the fucking fuck.
> 
> I am waiting like a starving stray dog for 9 pm to roll around so that i can eat my last meal and just go to bed and forget about food. THE HELL if i cheat again. I am fourteen (14) weeks out from the show today. Two more weeks of this diet and then I start cutting. I need to practice self-discipline now because it's only going to get MORE strict in two weeks.
> 
> ...



Awww... I feel for ya Ivonne.  
The worst thing about dieting that your mind becomes all consumed with thinking about food, you are constantly thinking about what you can and can't eat... mainly of course the things you can't, at least that's the way it is for me.
I swear I think more now about food than I ever did when I ate like a normal person, not that I was ever normal!   
I was thinking about those people who seek the assistance of hypnotists and accupuncturists to help them banish cravings for nicotine when they quit smoking... and wondering whether the same would work for ridding ones self of nasty cravings.  Not that I think anyone could hynotise me.
I dunno, but if you find any good solutions send them my way.   
Congrats on not succumbing to the cravings.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww... I feel for ya Ivonne.
> The worst thing about dieting that your mind becomes all consumed with thinking about food, you are constantly thinking about what you can and can't eat... mainly of course the things you can't, at least that's the way it is for me.
> I swear I think more now about food than I ever did when I ate like a normal person, not that I was ever normal!


 boy do i ever know what you mean! I never really thought about food so much in my "old" life.

 now, it is like in my head i am constantly doing the math for any food that is withing sight. I see a little kid eating a heaping ice cream cone at the shop next to where i get coffee, and i'm like, "oh  my god, that is like 540 calories! And SO MUCH SUGAR! It is clearly more than a half cup serving on that cone! Heart attack! Are his parents insane?!" ANd then I'm like, "lucky little bastard. I want ice cream." and i get all sad and walk away.



> I was thinking about those people who seek the assistance of hypnotists and accupuncturists to help them banish cravings for nicotine when they quit smoking... and wondering whether the same would work for ridding ones self of nasty cravings. Not that I think anyone could hynotise me.


 I have never really believed in hypnosis... had someone attempt to do that to me before, but I was just not falling... it sucked.


> I dunno, but if you find any good solutions send them my way.
> Congrats on not succumbing to the cravings.


 Thanks, and yeah I'll let you know if i learn of anything to make this horrible feeling go away! hahahaha!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

_Hi_


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hi_


 hi.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hi.


_So... do you come here often? _


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _So... do you come here often? _


 the question should be, "so... do you ever leave this place?"


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> the question should be, "so... do you ever leave this place?"


_Yeah but the other phrase is the worst pickup line over here. I had to use it in this context. 
How are you doing? Watching a lot of animated movies? _


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah but the other phrase is the worst pickup line over here. I had to use it in this context.
> How are you doing? Watching a lot of animated movies? _


 yeah it's a horrible line! hahaha

 i am doing ok. dieting for a contest. working too much for less money than the burger flipper at the mcdonald's down the street. going to the arnold. working on an art piece for my birthday for myself. reading. no movies... no animated movies, anyway. You?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah it's a horrible line! hahaha
> 
> i am doing ok. dieting for a contest. working too much for less money than the burger flipper at the mcdonald's down the street. going to the arnold. working on an art piece for my birthday for myself. reading. no movies... no animated movies, anyway. You?


_I am studying, thinking about the uncertain future, being bunny. _


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> now, it is like in my head i am constantly doing the math for any food that is withing sight. I see a little kid eating a heaping ice cream cone at the shop next to where i get coffee, and i'm like, "oh  my god, that is like 540 calories! And SO MUCH SUGAR! It is clearly more than a half cup serving on that cone! Heart attack! Are his parents insane?!" ANd then I'm like, "lucky little bastard. I want ice cream." and i get all sad and walk away.


Weird....I think like this often. Im wondering if this is normal... hmmmm. 

Anywase just wanted to say hello!  And a comp? You're doing a show? When? Is it bb of figure? Wow. Good stuff


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Weird....I think like this often. Im wondering if this is normal... hmmmm.
> 
> Anywase just wanted to say hello!  And a comp? You're doing a show? When? Is it bb of figure? Wow. Good stuff




really??  when i see someone eating something like ice cream I think "look at that fat animal.  I don't want ice cream.  i don't ever want to look like a slob in public like that."


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

*Measurements - Feb 27, 2005 (14 weeks out)*

*Body        Weight* 105 

*Waist* 26.75*

  Chest *33 *

  Shoulders* 38*

 Bicep* 10        1/8
*
  Bicep Flexed *11
*
  Forearm* 8.5 *

  Hips* 33 *

  Upper        Thigh* 20 
*
  Lower        Thigh* 17.25 *

  Calf* 13

  * orange text denotes change.

 notes: overall, in one week I lost almost an inch on my waist, an inch on my lower thigh, half an inch on my upper thigh and an inch on my hips, and gained an 1/8 of an inch on my upper arm. My bodyweight remained the same at 105 from last week. Good things.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Weird....I think like this often. Im wondering if this is normal... hmmmm.
> 
> Anywase just wanted to say hello!  And a comp? You're doing a show? When? Is it bb of figure? Wow. Good stuff


 yep... i mentioned it to ya in an earlier post last week... you might have missed it with all the whoring going on in my journal all the time. it moves so fast.

 p-funk sorta talked me into it... I figure I needed a new/bigger goal to work toward anyway. So here I am, scared to death, but working toward it. We'll see what happens. The show (it's figure) is june 4, the one I'm shooting for. In new york city.

 Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> really??  when i see someone eating something like ice cream I think "look at that fat animal.  I don't want ice cream.  i don't ever want to look like a slob in public like that."


When I see people eating junk I _occasionally_ crave it-I as well think "look at the fat animal too"-But what is usually going through my head is macros, cals, etc... and wondering if they actually know how bad the junk is cal wise for them. Similar to GG.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> When I see people eating junk I _occasionally_ crave it-I as well think "look at the fat animal too"-But what is usually going through my head is macros, cals, etc... and wondering if they actually know how bad the junk is cal wise for them. Similar to GG.


 exactly. i mean if i walk into a burger place, as I've done recently to get lunch for someone else, I look at all these people (usually fat people) sitting at the tables eating the huge burgers and ridiculously enormous servings of french fries and I am more grossed out than I am craving them. I think "jesus, you fat pig.  You are disgusting" At the same time, I think, "mmmm. french fries..." and the whole time there is this crazy, matrix-type activity going on in my head with numbers, portions, macros, etc...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2005)

phew, then it is normal


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> really??  when i see someone eating something like ice cream I think "look at that fat animal.  I don't want ice cream.  i don't ever want to look like a slob in public like that."



Patrick, I want to be you... um, well maybe not literally but I would love your discipline and thought process when it comes to eating and diet!   
Good morning Ivonne.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Body        Weight* 105
> 
> *Waist* 26.75*
> 
> ...




great progress!!  I am proud of you mini me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Patrick, I want to be you... um, well maybe not literally but I would love your discipline and thought process when it comes to eating and diet!
> Good morning Ivonne.


 yeah, i marvel at his discipline.

 gm, kerry!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great progress!!  I am proud of you mini me.


 
 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Thank you, love. 

 This morning, those numbers renewed my will and resolve to see this through.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

*Food - Feb 26, 2005*

Meal 1 600 AM

   4 egg whites
 1/3 cup oats
 1 apple
   6 fish oil caps

   Meal 2 - 900 AM

 3 oz. Ex. lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup pearled barley
 1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
 1 cup romaine

   Meal 3 - 12 PM

   3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/3 + 1/2 cup pearled barley
 1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
  1 cup romaine

   Meal 4 - 3 PM

   3. oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup pearled barley
   1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
  1 cup romaine

   Meal 5 - 600 PM

   3 oz. chicken breast
   1/2 grapefruit
 1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
  1 cup romaine

   Meal 6 - 915 PM

   3 oz. chicken breast
  1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
   1 cup romaine

   Totals:

   Calories 1633
   Fat 60 (33%)
   Carb 130.5 (32%)
   Prot 143 (35%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

*Food - Feb 27, 2005*

Meal 1 8300 AM

      4 egg whites
    1/2 cup oats
    1/2 a grapefruit
      6 fish oil caps

      Meal 2 - 1130 AM

    3 oz. Ex. lean ground turkey
    1/3 cup pearled barley
  1/2 apple
    1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
    1 cup romaine

      Meal 3 - 230 PM

      3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
    1/3 + 1/2 cup pearled barley
    1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
     1 cup romaine

      Meal 4 - 530 PM

    3 oz. Ex. lean ground turkey
     1/3 cup pearled barley
   1/2 apple
     1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
     1 cup romaine

      Meal 5 - 830 PM

      3 oz. chicken breast
    1 tbsp Newman's Olive & Vinegar Dressing
     1 cup romaine

      Meal 6 - 1130 PM (if i'm awake)

1 scoop ON Anabolic Milk, Vanilla Cream Flavor
10oz. of water
      1 oz. of chicken breast

      Totals:

      Calories 1666
      Fat 59 (32%)
      Carb 133 (32%)
      Prot 150 (36%)


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2005)

Slept in today eh?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 27, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Slept in today eh?


 Busted. 

 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 Yes, it was time to take care of those circles under my eyes, so i turned off the alarm clock and told my mom not to clal me until after 10 AM.  She usually calls really early on sundays cause she knows i'm up.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I will make more. Thanks for lookin' out for him though.
> 
> Off to the gym?! Dost mine eyes deceive me? You're going to go work out?! woo hoo!


Hey hottie!
yep! I do workout everyonce in a while...I like to keep u guessing..

I fuqqed up my tendon again last night...tossing some drunk bitch out. (she actaully was beinga  bitch, as reported by the waitresses that saw what happened)
So, I took it REAL easy today...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

> Yes, it was time to take care of those circles under my eyes, so i turned off the alarm clock and told my mom not to clal me until after 10 AM.




Did it work??  What about the cucumbers?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> exactly. i mean if i walk into a burger place, as I've done recently to get lunch for someone else, I look at all these people (usually fat people) sitting at the tables eating the huge burgers and ridiculously enormous servings of french fries and I am more grossed out than I am craving them. I think "jesus, you fat pig.  You are disgusting" At the same time, I think, "mmmm. french fries..." and the whole time there is this crazy, matrix-type activity going on in my head with numbers, portions, macros, etc...



whew ... I'm glad I don't have to count macros and such, it would drive me crazy   When I eat a huge double chocolate ice cream cone, I think "hhhmmmmmmmmmm, this is good!"


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW I'm starting to feel normal after reading your journal.  My family calls me "Crazy" when I start counting everything and roll their eyes at me.  And my boyfriend tried to take away  my measuring cups once.. I almost killed him.  He can take whatever he wants.. but DO NOT touch my measuring cups and my food scale!!!   lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 28, 2005)

*Workout - Feb 28, 2005*

As of this past Saturday, I am 14 weeks out from the show.

*Legs*

_Sumo DL's_
 125/8 x 3
 RI 45

 notes: In retrospect, I could have possibly done 130-135. However, in that moment, I thought I was going to puke all over myself. 

_One-Legged Leg Press_
 RI: No rest
 Tempo: 6 second pause "in the hole", as P would say 

 115/2
 90/6 x 3

 notes: I don't know what the hell I was thinking, but I started with 140lb. As if. My hip joints felt like they were going to pop out, so I got smart and didn't even attempt to try a full rep, brought the weight down to 115, which I thought was going to be feasible. Still not happening. In fact it wasn't happening until I brought it down to 90.  And I was feeling miserable about going below 100-something before I remembered that I was only doing one leg at a time and I'm not superhuman. Needless to say, that even with only 90lb, this was fucking tough. 

Superset: 
 RI 45

_a) Leg Extension_
 40/15 x 1 (Hammerstrength Unilateral Leg Extension)
 80/12 x 1 (Regular Nautilus Leg Extension because HS was being used)
 40/14 x 1 (Hammerstrength Unilateral Leg Extension)

_b) Leg Curl_
 35/15 x 3 (Hammerstrength Unilateral Seated Leg Curl)

 notes: I *HATE* when I'm in the middle of a superset and someone who was aware of it sits down on one of my machines anyway.  The guy screwed up my leg extensions.

_Seated Calf Raises
_RI 30
 115/20, 17
 90/20, 14

 notes: i quit sets 2 and 4 before reaching failure

*Abs*

_Decline Bench Crunches_
 bw/30 x 2

 Overall felt good. Worked hard as hell, even though my numbers don't make me happy today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 28, 2005)

*Food - Feb 28, 2005*

Meal 1 - 530 AM

 3 egg whites
 7 fish oil caps
 1/2 grapefruit
 1/2 cup oatmeal

 Meal 2 - 745 AM - PWO

 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 + 1/4 cup oatmeal

 Meal 3 - 1115 AM

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/2 + 1/3 cup of brown rice
 1 cup romaine
 8 fish oil caps

 Meal 4 - 230 PM

 3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 1/3 cup brown rice
 1/2 apple
 8 fish oil caps
 1 cup romaine

 Meal 5 - 6 PM

 2 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup romaine
 5 fish oil caps
 1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar

 Meal 6 - 1030 PM

 3 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup romain
 4 fish oil caps
 1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar
 1 Celestial Seasonings Gingerbread Tea with 1 tbsp fat free half and half (10 cals, 1 sugar, 0 fat, 0.5 g protein)

 Totals:

 Calories: 1677
 Fat: 64g (34%)
 Carbs: 134 (32%)
 Prot: 141 (34%)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

> Overall felt good. Worked hard as hell, even though my numbers don't make me happy today.



don't worry about numbers anymore.   things like load go out the window when variables are changed.  Quality of reps is more important.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't worry about numbers anymore. things like load go out the window when variables are changed. Quality of reps is more important.


 Good. that's what I'm trying to keep in mind.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't worry about numbers anymore.   things like load go out the window when variables are changed.  Quality of reps is more important.



Still trying to adapt to this myself. 

Good morning Ivonne, I'm getting excited now for the Arnold... my flight leaves tomorrow.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

omfg. will this day ever come to an end...

 i am tired.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Hiya Sista, what was wrong with your day


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> omfg. will this day ever come to an end...
> 
> i am tired.



  It's nearly a new one already and a special one at that!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

Jake: what's to be confused about? It's a crappy, much-too-long day. My birthday isn't getting here fast enough. 

 Vel: i had a hellish kids' class today. So hellish that I quit. I am not going to teach that class anymore. Some of the kids I will miss, but not others. I just can't stand the huge age range - it's way too hard to manage all these different levels of attention span in one room in one hour. And the guy helping me teach the class today always makes me feel incompetent and stupid. And I forgot to pack my last meal and missed it. And my legs hurt from my workout yesterday, and my chest hurts from today's workout, and my eyes are burning from lack of sleep... And I think I've driven up and down Collins avenue fifty five times today  Anyway.... the list goes on and on. Oh and at the stroke of midnight tonight I become a dinosaur. Rawr. 29.

 Kerry: Special! HA! For damn sure. It's the beginning of the last year of my twenties. I don't even have anything special planned. Just work. I am working until 9 PM tomorrow. Might not even get to see my folks before I leave to ohio!

 So! Enough about my craptastic day -- how the hell is everybody? Excuse me while I go scarf down the last meal of the day... Will be right back.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

*oh and another thing....*

I am mad at myself today...

 ok. So, fine. It is one thing if I allow myself a cup of coffe in the morning, but today, I have just had way too much.  And hey at least it's not ice cream. But still. Four cups of coffee is three cups too many because it's not just the coffee. It's the splenda (aside from the cup i had at home in which I put stevia). 

 No lectures please. I know, I know.


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2005)

Smile chickie! 

Why are you beating yourself up over splenda?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I wish that shirt would get there, it would make you laugh   I dont think it will arrive before the ac though..


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Smile chickie!
> 
> Why are you beating yourself up over splenda?


 nah i'm not beating myself up. i just feel like i over did it. it is the obssessive binger in me. it was readily available and i kept filling up. the lack of control is what really bugs me, not the fact that it was coffee or splenda... 

 and the splenda, well, it just makes me farty in large quantities.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wish that shirt would get there, it would make you laugh   I dont think it will arrive before the ac though..


 HAHAHAHAHA! oh man! I forgot you bought me that!!!! WOO HOO!!! i will go by my parents' house late tomorrow night, so hopefully it's there.  

 oh and hey: THANK YOU!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Smile chickie!
> 
> Why are you beating yourself up over splenda?


 heh. i just re-read what i posted about the coffee and i guess it does sound like i'm upset about the splenda. i meant like it's not just coffee that i overdid it with, btu also with splenda...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I am mad at myself today...
> 
> ok. So, fine. It is one thing if I allow myself a cup of coffe in the morning, but today, I have just had way too much.  And hey at least it's not ice cream. But still. Four cups of coffee is three cups too many because it's not just the coffee. It's the splenda (aside from the cup i had at home in which I put stevia).
> 
> No lectures please. I know, I know.


  You are more anal than I was   Don't worry about the splenda, please please please.  Remember, no nazi's here


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2005)

I feel guilty now.  I eat so much splenda its sickening.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are more anal than I was


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Well this is good to hear! Cant' go wrong being anal, to a certain extent! 



> Don't worry about the splenda, please please please.  Remember, no nazi's here


 Every time you say that it cracks me up. I giggle like a little kid. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 oh i do love my hot cup(s) of coffee... so much. I don't even know why or when exactly it happened... One day i started drinking coffee after hating it for all my life prior to that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I feel guilty now.  I eat so much splenda its sickening.


 how much is "so much"????????

 it can't be THAT bad? bad enough that you should own stock?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are more anal than I was   Don't worry about the splenda, please please please.  Remember, no nazi's here


Like my nazi reference huh? lol


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2005)

Just keep the splenda to no more than 5-6 packets a day and it's fine.  That won't go away until 1 month away.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ...5-6 packets a day ...


 ok let's just say that today i filled my splenda quota for the week.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 1, 2005)

ok ya'll... time to rest. finally. tomorrow i will wake up a year older. oh boy.

 happy birthday to me.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONKEY*_


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONKEY*_


 Woo hoo!!!! Thank you, baby!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 2, 2005)

*Workout - Mar 1, 2005*

*Upper*

_Neutral Grip Chin-Ups_
 RI 60

 bw/3 x 4
 bw/2 x 1

 notes: that last set was not part of the workout. I just wanted to see if I could do it again... but I should have known by #3 of set 4 that I was pretty much done there for the day.

_Incline DB Press (15-degree incline)_
 RI 60

 30/5 x 5

 notes: last set of five was a nightmare. I didn't think I'd make it.

_Bent Over BB Rows_
 RI 45

 85/5 x 2
 90/5 x 2

 notes: i could have probably done 95 or 100 on this.

_Seated DB Curls_
 RI 45

 20/6 x 2
 20/5F

 notes: I am stuck at 20lb. I tried to go with the 25lb db's but I couldn't even complete one rep. WTF. 

_Skull Crushers
_RI 45

 50/4
 40/6, 5F

 notes: i was cooked by the time I got to this stuff. Could barely even move the bar. Has anyone else ever felt like puking from doing SKULLCRUSHERS?! ugh... 

 overall it was a tough workout. I always feel while i'm doing it that i'm working hard as hell, but since I'm used to much higher volume for everything, with such low reps, when I leave the gym, I feel like it was a shitty or half-assed workout, even if i KNOW better.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 2, 2005)

*Food - Mar 1, 2005*

Meal 1 - 530 AM

   3 egg whites
   7 fish oil caps
   1/2 grapefruit
   1/2 cup oatmeal

   Meal 2 - 745 AM - PWO

   1 scoop ON 100% whey
   1/3 + 1/4 cup oatmeal

   Meal 3 - 1130 AM

   3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
   1/2 + 1/3 cup of brown rice
   1 cup romaine
   8 fish oil caps

   Meal 4 - 230 PM

   3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
   1/3 cup brown rice
   1/2 apple
   8 fish oil caps
   1 cup romaine

   Meal 5 - 515 PM

   2 oz. chicken breast
   1 cup romaine
   5 fish oil caps
   1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar

   Meal 6 - 900 PM

   3 oz. chicken breast
   1 cup romaine
   1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar

 Meal 7 - Midnight
 1/2 serving of Anabolic Milk with water and cinnamon. just to have something in my stomach... was not supposed to stay up so late last night

   Totals:

   Calories: 1826 (woops)
   Fat: 74g (36.7%)
   Carbs: 132 (29%)
   Prot: 156 (34.28%)


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2005)

*Happy Birthday sweets!*

 Any birthday cake today?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy Bday Miss Ivy


----------



## westb51 (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy B-Day


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

Good morning you little old bastard!   
 Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy B-Day Ivy


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy  Happy  Happy  Birthday sista..something's on it's way to your inbox


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

> I always feel while i'm doing it that i'm working hard as hell, but since I'm used to much higher volume for everything, with such low reps, when I leave the gym, I feel like it was a shitty or half-assed workout, even if i KNOW better.



I alwaysfeel the same way.  Until I am so damn sore the next day.  there is no way to train high volume and keep up that type of intensity.  One interfers with the other.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kiddo......another March baby.  I was born on the 28th.....


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy B-day Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 2, 2005)

*To everybody...*

.... you guys (and gals of course) are awesome. Thank you for all the good wishes, and for just taking the time to come by or PM me with a "happy birthday" 

 For those who've asked, no no no  No birthday cake! Are you kidding me??? We have a figure contest to train and eat for people! Haahahahahahaha! I'll stick a few candles on a sweet potato or something, how's that? hahahaha!

 Been working all day. I'm taking a quick break right now to finish packing for the arnold, and then I'm off to my folks' house for a little birthday face-time. 

 Coincidentally, wednesday nights there is karaoke at the restaurant in my building. Last year, I was supposed to have a big karaoke birthday party but a close relative fell ill and I canceled it. Who knows, maybe I will make a "guest appearance" tonight at the restaurant here and make up for last year's cancellation! hmmmm...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy B-day.  Send me the super secret picture


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy B-day.  Send me the super secret picture


 Man I never finished it.  Maybe after i get back from the arnold...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

Bullshit!  Send it anyway grr..


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bullshit!  Send it anyway grr..


 It makes no sense, let's just say that it has a Jurassic Park type of theme to it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

Attack of the 50 foot woman?  Or a jungle bikini type theme


----------



## klmclean (Mar 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVY!


Hope you have a good one


----------



## sdupdike (Mar 4, 2005)

Ivy, I noticed that you have ground turkey for some of your meals.  How do you cook it?  I'm trying to gather food ideas.  I'm an extremely picky eater.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

I bet she uses a george foreman grill.. but better let her reply.  She wont be back for a while, she's at the AC.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Ivy  

How was your weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet   Are you back yet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

ooooooooooooooo that looks pretty


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi everybody! No we're not back yet. I'm sitting in Patrick's parents' house as I type this. Hahahahaha!

These people are A RIOT! The Arnold was a blast! This whole weekend has been great! 

I will be back late tonight, so probably won't update again until tomorrow.

Let's see... here are some dietary/fitness highlights (because, after all this is my training journal right?), as well as some weekend highlights (with more to come with pictures later this week):

Ate clean all weekend for the most part, since we prepared and cooked our own meals at the hotel where we stayed. I did sample a bunch of protein bars and shakes at the arnold on friday only. I'd say total from bits and pieces of all the samples, I probably ate one bar's worth and about 1/3 of a shake. I also had coffee and gum all weekend like it was going out of style.

Worked out upper on Friday at FItworks, cardio on saturday at California Fitness in Columbus, and legs today with Patrick and his dad at the gym where his dad works out, King's.

Last night I had my first (and holy fuck, i swear if it weren't the right thing to do it would be my last) carb up. I know I ate more than I was supposed to though. Just regular spaghetti with marinara sauce, and some chicken breasts.  Nothing crazy, just too much. Today, my squats were awesome (five sets of 3 with 165lb!!!) and my SLDL's were great too (4 sets of 4 at 135lb!). I bought wraps at the Arnold and yes, they do help me a bit. 

However, I'm bloated and feel like a fat monster. On Saturday, my waist measurement was down to 26.5 (down from 26.75 last saturday), but today i bet it's up to like 28 after that carb up last night. ugh.  

At the Arnold I saw the suit that I want for my competition. I also saw a schedule of other natural comps and am thinking maybe i won't do it in june. I might do it in october.

Oh and I met Ronnie Coleman and Elaine Goodlad, Westside barbell super heavyweight powerlifter Matt Smith, and the fabulous and world-famous KERRY MCDONALD! 

Oh! and arnold schwarzenegger was also there, big whoop. 

OK time to go cook sweet potatoes...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW, sounds like a very exciting weekend Ivy!!  Yahoo me tonight if you are online sista! I WANT DETAILS!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey hottie!
Did u see Babsie at her booth? I believe she was supposed to be there...sounds like y'all had a great time! Wish I coulda made it..oh well..there's always 'Vegas! 
Good job on the squats!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Ivy  

Mikey, have you heard from Babs in a while?  I haven't spoken to her in a few weeks and i'm getting concerned!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Ivonne 
How was that 6am client this morning... gawwwd you must have been just beat!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

OK ya'll. i'm here. just had to get some rest, work, cook, eat, and post some pics.

 Kerry - man... thank goodness i love my 6 am client, or i would have cancelled on her. She makes 6 AM great. 

 Hi Vel! HI Mikey! Hi Everybody else!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

*Workouts - During AC weekend*

Thursday - legs, highlight: squatted 165 on the last set!

 Friday - upper body, nothing spectacular.

 Saturday - cardio, 20 minutes elliptical

 Monday - Legs, heavy. Highlight: squatted 165/4 x 4, SLDS's 135 (finally got straps!).

 I am too lazy to go get my notebook and post everything. But that was the gist of it.

 I also ate pretty well the whole time, except for some bar samples and shake samples on Friday (none on saturday). Had a burrito bol at Chipotle on sunday morning (chicken breast, beans, salsa, veggies, no rice or tortilla), and the f*cking pasta overload on sunday night. Also a lot of coffee and gum all weekend, as I mentioned.

 Tonight I will post my workouts and diet as usual, back to the same ol'.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> post some pics.


hey lady! Very hubba hubba! 
Still wished I coulda made it...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey lady! Very hubba hubba!
> Still wished I coulda made it...


It was a lot of fun. we're going to olympia! Maybe you'll be able to make it to that one!

Next weekend is the FAME expo down here in miami beach and coral gables. So I guess I'm going to that -- might as well, right? Will probably see a bunch of the same things we saw at the Arnold, except that I'm also going to go see the figure competition (probably just the pre-judging) since I didn't get to see that stuff at the AC.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

It was nice meeting you


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It was nice meeting you


Likewise! How's your dad's gas problem?  HAHAHAHAHAHA! just kidding of course!

I would love to take credit for that fart that someone crop-dusted us with, but alas, THAT one did not come from me.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

methane emissions abnormally high there?

Well I DO really wanna go in October!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Likewise! How's your dad's gas problem?  HAHAHAHAHAHA! just kidding of course!
> 
> I would love to take credit for that fart that someone crop-dusted us with, but alas, THAT one did not come from me.


   Forgot about that one!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> methane emissions abnormally high there?
> 
> Well I DO really wanna go in October!


 Imagine! A convention hall full of people, most of whom are on high-protein diets, AND are sampling protein bars loaded with crap. It's bound to get gassy, no? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

P-funkyass


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P-funkyass


 He wasn't the only one.  I have to admit, I had to put down the car window a few times myself. I even silent-gassed a cop from whom we were getting directions. I tried to blame it on the cop to patrick as we drove away, but he knew it was me. hahahahahahahahahahahaha! Poor cop, if he got a whiff.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

you...um...didn't...raise your leg..or shift in your seat....the tell tale sign of the guilty..


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you...um...didn't...raise your leg..or shift in your seat....the tell tale sign of the guilty..


 no i just couldn't stop laughing like i did something mischievous. And then the smell hit him (patrick), but by then we were far away from the cop, so he totally called me on it, "You thought you would get away with crop-dusting that cop huh? You thought you'd have time because the window was open?"

 I couldn't even reply, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


 so you see, i would have had no problem owning up to that one at the bench press event if  it'd been me! hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Ivy!! Just wanted to check in on you, everything looks fantastic, you and Patrick make such an adorable couple too, btw!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree, you two are a good lookin couple!!!  








A Couple of what I'm not sure


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

*New Journal, Folks!*

I start cutting tomorrow, so I decided to start a new journal to document this, since this IM competition thing as far as I know, fizzled out anyway and this journal isn't even about that comp anymore... 

 So here it is: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44659


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

I see you're going to compete!!  good for you hon - Keep up the good work, you're looking awsome!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey u! Just so you know..when  I went to the doctor the other day to confirm that I do, inded have tendonitis in my right arm, they weighed me and I am now just a shade over 200lbs. That's almost 8lbs less than I was in October. Now, I am about to add in cardio in the begining of the month. (I will be back on mids and can run at work at night) I will drop another 10 lbs before June.)
so there...nya nya..

Feel free to yell at me about my diet though!


----------

